
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (August 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
davidjgraph
Worldwide, REMOTE, Full time, $100k-$170k. Senior software engineer on
[https://www.draw.io](https://www.draw.io)

We're a small, all engineering team looking for a strong developer with
experience building complex web apps in Vanilla JS.

You will need to be a strong starter and able to work effectively in a remote
team (no offices here).

Everything you produce will be open source,
[https://www.github.com/jgraph/draw.io](https://www.github.com/jgraph/draw.io).
We're 7 digit annual revenue from licensing the tech (much of this is profit)
and have no external investment or debt.

There's no real hierarchy in the team, no performance reviews and the rest of
the crap that bored commercial folks invent. But you will be expected to
deliver high quality code, well tested with heavy attention to detail.

We don't do roadmaps, either, it's ready when it's ready. Timezone-wise, we're
all central and Western Europe. The majority of your working day needs to
overlap ours. We're not saying what time difference is the limit, but as you
go past +/\- 4 GMT, you'd need to be thinking about moving your working day
hours to work here.

Apply with CV to jobs@jgraph.com

~~~
bodger250
congrats ahead of time to whomever lands this gig... :)

~~~
rutierut
Yes, this sounds like paradise

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, remote | $110k-$220k
driven by your productivity

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling on dialect of SQL to execute on a different backend - e.g.
would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a Postgre database? You can with
CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems where compilers are
useful. We have found many interesting applications in the world of
databases/datawarehouses and "big data."

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

~~~
d4mi3n
This seems really neat! What sorts of background and skills do you look for in
candidates? I've enjoyed working on simple/toy lexers and parser in the past,
but I'm not sure that'd be enough to get started with the kind of work your
website describes.

~~~
fuzzieozzie
We are looking for experienced Java Developers (currently we have devs in UK,
Portugal, Canada and USA).

~~~
somebody2
Curious why you didn't choose OCaml or Haskell

~~~
vladimir-y
it would be even harder to find OCaml/Haskell developers :)

~~~
bajrachar
what about clojure?

~~~
fuzzieozzie
We are a Java shop .. there is a long history to the initial decision and the
implications. Currently we have about 500,000 lines of code to maintain per
developer.

With that said we have worked with developers proficient in other languages.
Those experiences have taught us to avoid "religious" arguments about our
development environment. We have made the practical decision to hire only
those who follow the same religion. Does that make us biased? I guess so!

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Associate Engineer | $90k - $110k + equity | Los Angeles |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is modernizing the deployment framework for enterprise
applications. We are looking for entry-level engineers eager to work in
backend development to help build our product.

In this role you will be working on the cloud based and installable aspects of
the Replicated product.

Experience that will be useful for this role includes golang, SQL, js, React,
Docker and Kubernetes. The most important element though is a demonstrated
passion for software development.

This role will be exclusively onsite in Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
GamingPro
Stealth Gaming Startup | Senior Back-end Engineer (PHP) | World | Remote |
Full-time, Salary: $180k - $220k,
[https://goo.gl/eo9kob](https://goo.gl/eo9kob)

Stealth Gaming Startup | Senior Back-end Engineer (NodeJS) | World | Remote |
Full-time, Salary: $180k - $220k,
[https://goo.gl/ardSgY](https://goo.gl/ardSgY)

Stealth Gaming Startup | Senior Front-end Engineer (Angular) | World | Remote
| Full-time, Salary: $180k - $220k,
[https://goo.gl/CXqBrQ](https://goo.gl/CXqBrQ)

Recently launched Games/Betting (stealth) startup based in the EU is seeking
world-class software engineers. We are expanding the company’s initial offer,
building new real-time browser games. The company is seeking to grow the team
adding outstanding talent (full-time and/or contractors).

If you are up to the challenge, email your CV / GitHub / LinkedIn /
StackOverflow, etc… to: gaming.startup.eu+HN@gmail.com with the position you
are interested in as Subject.

~~~
davman
No offense intended, but isn't that a huge salary for a startup? Your burn
rate must be massive!

~~~
GamingPro
We’re one year in the market and already profitable. Believe it or not, many
engineers are earning much bigger salaries in financial companies, and our
software has similar security and reliability requirements as a financial app.

These are our first hires. We want the best we can afford.

~~~
na85
If you've been on the market for a year and are already profitable why are you
still in stealth mode?

------
fazanhabib
Automation Logic | DevOps Engineer| London | ONSITE, £50k - £80k
www.automationlogic.com

About Automation Logic -

Automation Logic is a leading professional services business delivering
technology-enabled transformation to enterprise clients through the delivery
of Cloud, Automation and DevOps solutions. Headquartered in London, United
Kingdom, Automation Logic has successfully delivered over 55 Cloud and
Automation projects for some of the largest and most prestigious organisations
in both the public and private sectors across Europe.

What we're looking for - the essentials

\- Demonstrable experience in cloud-automation with a Devops background \-
Configuration management practices in Linux-based environments \- Scripting
ability in Python and Ruby \- A passion for open source technologies and the
open source community \- Experience of Agile / Scrum methodology \- Knowledge
of various cloud technologies including VMware, AWS, Cloudstack and Openstack
\- Experience with configuration management tools including Puppet, Chef,
Ansible and Salt \- The ability to solve complex, multi-system problems The
ability to learn new technologies quickly

Please contact me at fazan@automationlogic.com to apply :)

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | [https://www.tophat.com/careers](https://www.tophat.com/careers) |
Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Top Hat is hiring!! We are looking for smart software engineers to join our
team. Some of the roles we have available are: Senior Android Developer,
Junior DevOps Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Platform Developer, and
Full-stack Web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS,
Ansible). Salary ranges based on experience from $80K to $130K.

We’re a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors. We raised our Series C round in order to take on the textbook
industry, which you can read about here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-
hat-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-hat-
raises-22-5-million-to-go-after-pearson-mcgraw-hill) \- Union Square Ventures
joined us this round, who along with our previous investors make up some of
the top VCs in the world (having funded companies like Kickstarter, Twitter,
Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net, etc.).

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

If you are interested in our open positions apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=oqatYfwL&s=hn](https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=oqatYfwL&s=hn)

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Front-End Software Engineer | Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE |
[https://www.clearvoice.com](https://www.clearvoice.com) | Full Time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 200k+ authors. We use this index to power our
transparent freelancer marketplace. We supply all engineers with Macbook Pros
and quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and low cost of living
in Phoenix (or wherever you live)!

Stack:

React

Ruby/Rails - Platform API

Python - Search Index

AWS

Currently looking to hire:

* Front-End Software Engineer ($100k-$110k)

[https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/684AA4F57F](https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/684AA4F57F)

Interested in another role not posted?

E-mail jeff __4t__ clearvoice.com

~~~
tonitouch
Does this include remote outside the US?

~~~
jeffnappi
Not currently, but possible in the future. I will clarify that in future
posts.

------
plusepsilon
WriteLab | ML Engineer | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE, SALARY: 100K-130K

We at WriteLab (writelab.com) are building ML tools to give immediate writing
feedback for students and English language learners. There is plenty of room
to impact the product by designing and implementing new features, usually
starting with data collection. We use all the good stuff in deep learning and
NLP including: SpaCy, scikit-learn, TensorFlow, etc.

Strong background in machine learning and experience deploying ML models in
production is a must. NLP and DL experience is a strong plus.

Interview process: initial video call with NLP engineer onsite interview to
discuss previous experience and go through an NLP / ML problem lunch with CEO

Apply at Angelist ([https://angel.co/writelab/jobs/243578-machine-learning-
nlp-e...](https://angel.co/writelab/jobs/243578-machine-learning-nlp-
engineer)) or email me at motoki@writelab.com.

~~~
jo_
How many people do you have on your ml team so far? I'm doing ML research (NLP
for determining writing quality and similarity, amusingly) for my company and
it's getting a bit lonely.

~~~
plusepsilon
Hi jo_,

We have \- 1 ML/NLP engineer (me) \- 1 CEO w/ a linguistics background \- 1
founder is an English professor at Berkeley \- 2 with previous experience
teaching English \- 1 Berkeley PhD in Deep Learning / NLP advising us \- 1
Berkeley PhD in English helping us categorize writing issues

We're working on assessing writing quality too. Get in touch!

------
gghh
SUSE | Software Engineer | Nuremberg (DE), Prague (CZ) or REMOTE | Full Time

 _Linux kernel developer (process scheduling)_

In the SUSE Labs department, we are looking for a kernel developer with
experience in subsystems related to process management, such as the scheduler,
PREEMPT_RT, locking and signal handling. You will develop and maintain the in-
kernel process scheduling infrastructure, as well as tracing and debugging
infrastructure (ptrace, ftrace, signal handling, ...), both in the SUSE
enterprise products and upstream. You will also work with the PREEMPT_RT
community on the RealTime patchset to the Linux kernel, with an ultimate goal
of having PREEMPT_RT support directly available in mainline kernel.

 _How to apply_

Preferably, submit all relevant information in a single PDF file, so that no
important detail is lost in transit. Give us some time to process your
application. Expect the interview to be done over phone. Form submission for
this position at [https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/kernel-developer-
process...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/kernel-developer-process-
management-flexible-location/3486/5191981)

~~~
tonitouch
Hello

Is this remote worldwide?

------
navahq
Nava | Infrastructure Engineers, Fullstack Software Engineers | Washington DC,
San Francisco SF, New York NYC | On-site - Full-time | $100k-$160k+ + equity +
benefits

We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that were
brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with both the Department of Veterans Affairs and
Medicare. With the VA, we are working to modernize their appeals system,
making millions of veteran’s lives better through the process. Today, the
average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this. For Medicare, we are
designing and building the architecture for Medicare's historic transition
towards value-based care.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of empathetic people
with deep technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil servants
in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to radically
improve how our government serves its people, and we believe that the services
our government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel the same
way, we'd love to hear from you.

Learn more about working here and apply if you're interested:
[http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Multiple Positions | On-site - Full-time | $90k-$140k +
equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is one of the fastest growing profitable SaaS companies in the world.
Economic activity is coming online - companies are selling products, hiring
employees, marketing and moving operations to the web. Thinknum captures the
data trails that are created (e.g., How quickly is UberEATS growing on a
restaurant-by-restaurant basis vs Grubhub?). We work with hundreds of
financial institutions and corporations. Our office is in Midtown and we offer
full benefits.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Director of Marketing

We’re looking for a Director of Marketing that can help position our product
and generate new qualified leads. You will help deliver our story, vision and
product innovation resulting in increased coverage and awareness globally. The
ideal candidate will have at least three years of experience marketing a SaaS
product. Expertise in public relations, branding and using marketing analytics
to make data-driven decisions is essential.

ReactJS Front-End Engineer

We’re looking for an experienced ReactJS front-end engineer to implement
features that enable users to intuitively answer questions on companies they
are analyzing. You will need experience in ReactJS, CSS and an eye for great
design.

Site Reliability Engineer

We’re looking for a SRE that will support enterprise level applications hosted
in the cloud. You need to have extensive experience in web application
development and exposure to Amazon Web Services, Redshift and Postgres.
Experience with container management and micro-services architectures such as
Docker is a requirement. Enthusiasm for security best practices is a major
plus.

=== Interested? ===

Interested in any of these positions? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com
with Hacker News and the position title in the subject line.

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

------
jdevonport
Airfinity | Data engineer | Brighton, UK |
[http://airfinity.com](http://airfinity.com)

Working to organise and understand the world's event, attendee and sponsor
data. Currently hiring for multiple roles in our data science and engineering
team based across London and Brighton.

We are looking for versatile engineers looking for their next big challenge.

We are a year old and have secured several rounds with a rapidly expanding
team working on our event data products across London & Brighton locations.

Salary Range £45-55k + Equity + Benefits, Flexible Working, Based Brighton
Offices

If you would like to talk please either reach out to me directly and mention
HN [james at airfinity .com] or through our Careers page.
[https://www.airfinity.com/careers](https://www.airfinity.com/careers)

~~~
j_s
If you searched for 0k to upvote salary range, don't miss this one!

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-115K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have openings for mid & senior/lead level positions. Please see our website
for what is probably the most detailed job description you have ever seen. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home or our office, whatever suits
you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize commuting when not
necessary.

\- We have a no-drama office policy. We value and cultivate enjoyable working
relationships among team members.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You have the skills and experience (3-6 years) to be a mid-level or senior-
level (6-10 years) full-stack web application developer.

\- You like building full stack web applications with technologies like
Python, React, SQL, etc.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognized that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

\- You like working independently but can take direction from the team lead
and contribute to a team as needed

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

~~~
literallycancer
>Our founders seek to honor Jesus Christ in all things*. Accordingly, the
reputation of Level 12 and the character of our employees is of utmost
importance.

What's the story here?

------
s3nnyy
Wealthport.com | Senior Computer Science / Machine Learning Engineer, Scala
Backend Engineer, Data Preparation Expert | Zurich | SALARY: 100k-120k CHF |
ONSITE | EU-Passport holders only

We solve on of the biggest problems in e-commerce: Normalizing product
information. Using machine learning an NLP we transform broken, badly-labeled,
unstructured data into useable, categorised and normalized data. See:
[https://www.slideshare.net/wealthportadmin/getting-
started-w...](https://www.slideshare.net/wealthportadmin/getting-started-with-
wealthport?ref=https://www.wealthport.com/jobs)

We are obsessed with functional programming. We use mainly Scala (backend) and
we are researching a lot on NLP and ML. We look for:

\- Senior Machine learning Researcher / Engineer - you will read & write
papers on machine learning and/or implement algorithms in our core product.

\- Senior Backend Scala engineer - you will build or well-tested backend and
our core product.

\- Data Preparation Export (Data Science) - you will help our customers adjust
their data to our platform.

The interview process:

1) 15 min call with our tech recruiter (who is a former engineer)

2) Technical call with CTO

3) Onsite day solving a programming task with us.

Send us a short intro about yourself to:

hiring@wealthport.tech

~~~
j_s
This also missed the £, €, or $; [edit:delete '\- assuming €?'] CHF so
~$103.2k-$123.8k, with no further info from me on relocation, taxes, or cost
of living.

Edit: Thanks! Mostly trying to catch people willing to upvote posts with a
salary range.

~~~
s3nnyy
More info on cost of living in Zurich from me:
[https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-
moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-
switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90)

------
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder. I’m parsing the thread, all job offers added here
are also available on the map on

[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io)

[https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn](https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn)
(just HN items)

If you post here, please use the below format to help me with parsing. If you
won’t, no worries, I will do my best to get all the things right.

    
    
      1) {company} | {job title} | {location} | {attrs: ONSITE, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA, SALARY, company-url}
      Google | Software Developer | SF | VISA https://google.com
      DuckDuckGo | Software Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA, SALARY:100k-120k
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich | SALARY:120k CHF 
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | London | SALARY:120k GBP, VISA, REMOTE

or

    
    
      2) {company} | {job title} | {location}
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | Sydney
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich

I’m using this regex to test the first line, you can test it here
[https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3](https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3)

    
    
      \s*(?P<company>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<title>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<locations>[^|]+?)\s*(?:\|\s*(?P<attrs>.+))?$

Check bellow for the SALARY regex.

    
    
      SALARY:(?P<salary_min>\d+(?:k|K)?)(?:\s*\-\s*(?P<salary_max>\d+(?:k|K)?)?)?(?:\s?(?P<currency>[A-Z]{3}))?

and you can test it as well
[https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/](https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/)

~~~
chrissnell
Any idea why my posting's title is presenting a little strangely in your
search tool? The location looks to be concatenated onto the job title.

[https://whoishiring.io/s/hn14901342](https://whoishiring.io/s/hn14901342)

Thanks for doing this. This is fantastic!

~~~
xando
Despite the best efforts, sometimes jobs items might have wrong matches.

There is a report button though, I usually fix them in few moments if my
keyboard is around.

Thanks!

------
mapd
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, (ONSITE/REMOTE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is a Google
Ventures/NEA/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series B startup
that builds a lightning-fast open source GPU-accelerated database and visual
analytics platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high
memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude
faster than other systems ([http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-
nvidia-tes...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-
tes...)) and since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the
result sets with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) or
our billion-row taxi demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis](http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

We’re a growing Series B company (~40 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$170K).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
nicpottier
Nyaruka Ltd - Senior SDE - Go / Python / React / Postgres - REMOTE - $90-$150k

[https://nyaruka.com/](https://nyaruka.com/)

We are a small team that build an open source platform used for large scale
messaging, primarily used by UNICEF in developing countries.

You can see some of what we work on on Github:
[https://github.com/nyaruka](https://github.com/nyaruka)

You can play with the platform here: [https://textit.in/](https://textit.in/)

We are a fun group of passionate engineers who want their work to do good in
the world. We are spread across the world, some in South America, some in
Africa, some in the US. We work on interesting problems which span making a
visual programming language that non-programmers can pick up scale to huge
numbers of interactions. Lots of fun problems to solve.

Would be particularly interested in female candidates based in Europe
timezones due to the location of some of our largest customers in sub-saharan
Africa.

Email: info@nyaruka.com

~~~
lecuzy
Will this be full time or part time or both?

~~~
nicpottier
Full time.

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend, Sales | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (9 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared and
Connected. Smartcar is building an API platform to solve the "connected" part
of it.

We recently launched [https://teslabot.ai](https://teslabot.ai) to show a
sneak peak of what our platform can do.

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Business Development with 2+ years of experience selling to enterprise.

\+ Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, Angular, Ember, ...). Our backend stack is Node.js,
Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. Compensation is $95K to
$130K + equity.

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
fazanhabib
Automation Logic | DevOps Engineer| London | ONSITE, £50k - £80k
www.automationlogic.com

About Automation Logic Automation Logic is a leading professional services
business delivering technology-enabled transformation to enterprise clients
through the delivery of Cloud, Automation and DevOps solutions.

Headquartered in London, United Kingdom, Automation Logic has successfully
delivered over 55 Cloud and Automation projects for some of the largest and
most prestigious organisations in both the public and private sectors across
Europe.

What we're looking for - the essentials

Demonstrable experience in cloud-automation with a Devops background
Configuration management practices in Linux-based environments Scripting
ability in Python and Ruby A passion for open source technologies and the open
source community Experience of Agile / Scrum methodology Knowledge of various
cloud technologies including VMware, AWS, Cloudstack and Openstack Experience
with configuration management tools including Puppet, Chef, Ansible and Salt
The ability to solve complex, multi-system problems The ability to learn new
technologies quickly

Please contact me at fazan@automationlogic.com to apply :)

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York | ONSITE, SALARY:90-140k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed (we just raised $8.1m Series A from Shasta
Ventures) direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a mission to disrupt the $60
Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-quality, personalized and
manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customized products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from predictive analysis to optimizing
fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws.

If this sounds like you reach out at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE, Salary: $100-200K + equity

Sourcegraph is the best way to read and understand code. As a programmer, you
spend hours every day trying to answer simple questions like "How do I use
this library?", "What functions already exist?", and "What's going on in this
changeset?" Sourcegraph makes exploring the world's code as painless as
searching and browsing the web.

We're a small team founded by Stanford and Palantir alumni. Our users and
customers span programmers across the world, influential open-source authors,
and major companies. Our technical challenges include scaling code analysis
and search to every codebase in the world.

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs)

~~~
tonitouch
Hi !

I think your product is really cool. Are you hiring remote outside the US?

Thanks

------
pldpld
Ona ([https://ona.io/](https://ona.io/)) | Nairobi, Kenya | Senior Software
Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

We build a data management platform and tablet health application used
globally to improve child and maternal health, governance, agriculture, access
to infrastructure, and government accountability. E.g. our software routed
patients during the ebola crisis in West Africa, counted votes during a Libyan
election, is surveying national infrastructure post-earthquake in Nepal, and
scheduling vaccines in Bangladesh, Indonesia, Pakistan, Indonesia, Zambia, and
other places soon.

The stack you'll work with depends on the project, active stacks:
Clojure/Script + Om, Django + PostGIS, Tomcat + CouchDB, see our FOSS at
[https://github.com/onaio/](https://github.com/onaio/) and our 2016 roundup
[https://blog.ona.io/general/2016/12/30/year-in-tech-at-
ona.h...](https://blog.ona.io/general/2016/12/30/year-in-tech-at-ona.html)

In the interview we'll ask tech and background questions to get to know each
other, then we'll write and extend code together,
[https://ona.io/jobs/senior_sw_eng.html](https://ona.io/jobs/senior_sw_eng.html)
jobs+swe@ona.io@ona.io

~~~
tonitouch
What's the salary range ?

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Full Stack Developer | San Francisco, CA | Full Time

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible.

We've got a number of roles available in engineering, product, design, sales,
and customer experience. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our engineering
positions. We're looking for folks at a variety of experience levels
interested in working on full-stack projects. For these roles we're looking
for folks to join our SF team, but we do have a mix of remote and local devs
and do open REMOTE positions fairly frequently -- so feel free to reach out if
you're curious about those as well!

Stack is Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS/Elasticsearch/Redis/AWS. Team culture is
awesome. High empathy, low ego. Lots of interactions with passionate users,
and generally in the company of people who care a lot about the quality of the
product experience.

Apply online or reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! I'm always happy to chat with folks about healthcare, startups,
whatever. Contact info's in profile.

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
I applied last month to them! Although I ultimately got rejected (they need
more senior developers) they seem like a really awesome place to work from
talking to them.

------
rdli
Datawire | Senior/Principal Software Engineer | Boston / Remote possible |
Full-time

Datawire is a company focused on building open source tools for organizations
adopting Kubernetes and microservices. We're looking for a C++/Go hacker who
can work on Telepresence (www.telepresence.io), our open source tool for fast,
local dev of services on Kubernetes and Ambassador (www.getambassador.io), our
open source API Gateway built on Lyft's Envoy L7 proxy.

We're working on figuring out the best ways to make state-of-the-art tech
(Kubernetes, microservices, Envoy, Docker) accessible to developers. Big bonus
points if you like to write about technical things, know Kubernetes and/or
have prior experience in a microservices architecture, and also know Python /
Kotlin / JavaScript (we're a polyglot shop).

Salary $100K - $150K, plus equity and benefits, depending on experience.

Email careers@datawire.io.

------
edmack
SketchDeck | Mid level full stack engineer in Sunnyvale ONSITE

Hello! We're looking for an engineer to help grow our tech-enabled design
agency. You'll work directly with our designers and clients, suggesting and
building your own ideas to contribute to company growth. We're a small
supportive team and excited to talk to HN candidates :)

$100k - $160k (depending on experience!), stock, benefits

[https://www.workable.com/j/560E9126CE](https://www.workable.com/j/560E9126CE)

------
rememberlenny
18F US Department of Interior | Front End Engineer | Remote | FULL-TIME

Compensation/Grade Level: GS-13 to GS-15

Key Requirements: U.S. Citizenship is required.

Security Clearance: Public Trust - Background Investigation Required

Link: [https://18f.gsa.gov/join/front-end-
engineer/](https://18f.gsa.gov/join/front-end-engineer/)

The Innovation Design Team will manage the U.S. Extractive Industries
Transparency Initiative (USEITI) data portal and expand work begun in
collaboration with 18F, as well as extending those efforts to other datasets
and initiatives throughout ONRR. The Front End Engineer should be well-versed
in modern development practices and data tools.

Objective #1: You will contribute high-quality, well-tested, maintainable code
across an entire project lifecycle, using modern software development best
practices

Objective #2: You will find and create tools and resources to help ONRR
address their data management needs.

Objective #3: You will act as an agent of culture change within ONRR

------
late2part
Crowdstrike | Irvine, Sunnyvale, Seattle, DC, Minneapolis, London, Pune,
Bucharest, Remote within USA, UK, CA, AU or NZ | Fulltime | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/) CrowdStrike Stops
Breaches. We're a rapidly growing company that just raised $100M from awesome
investors like Accel, CapitalG, Warburg Pincus, March Capital, and Telstra -
[https://www.crowdstrike.com/resources/news/crowdstrike-
close...](https://www.crowdstrike.com/resources/news/crowdstrike-close..).
We're growing our team of software and devops engineers to help scale our
automation of our software and systems. Give us a shout if you're interested
in the following areas, with other information listed at
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

    
    
      * Data Center Technician
      * Linux Systems Engineer/SRE
      * Virtualization Engineers (manage ESXi and other systems)
      * Pentesters
      * Kernel Software Engineers
      * Securing systems internally and externally with a focus on automation and visibility
      * Cassandra/Elastic/Spark/Splunk Scaling and Automation
      * Chef/Python/AWS/Openstack Scaling and Automation
      * Public, Private, Hybrid Cloud and Datacenter Growth at Scale
    

We have a real devops approach - very egalitarian and enabling of engineers.
There's tremendous mutual respect and as a result, we get a lot of leading
edge stuff done very efficiently.

Come join us! See us at
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/).
You're welcome to ping me at alan dot hannan at crowd strike dot com for any
questions. I manage a team here and enjoy my job and coworkers. I’m hiring for
the first 3 positions listed above.

~~~
QuinnyPig
I'm torn. I love what you folks actually do, but I also want to pretend that
your company makes drones with military applications.

------
patientco86
ATLANTA, GA, Full time, Onsite, $100-$120K Full Stack Software Engineer at
[http://www.patientcolife.com](http://www.patientcolife.com)

UNLIMITED PTO, Flex hours, catered lunches, casual environment, 100% paid
healthcare premiums for individuals.

As a software engineer at Patientco, you will do what you were born to do –
write code that delights your users!

You should care deeply about how your software is experienced. This means
considering how both healthcare patients and providers use your products and
how your peers will interact with your code.

You should enjoy variety (and we aren’t just referring to the food and drinks
we keep stocked in our kitchen), as you should expect to move up and down the
software stack. You will be writing the PHP that powers our statement engine,
digging deep into the back-end to write and tune SQL and dabbling in the
client-side JavaScript, HTML and CSS of our web app.

Sound like you? Apply with CV to
[http://patientco.applytojob.com/apply/uGumZ5/Software-
Engine...](http://patientco.applytojob.com/apply/uGumZ5/Software-Engineer)

------
rymohr
Kumu | Senior Software Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://www.kumu.io](https://www.kumu.io)

Bootstrapped data viz platform that helps people understand complex
relationships, primarily through network, systems, and stakeholder maps.

We’re currently working with some of the world’s top organizations including
The Omidyar Group, Gates Foundation, Hewlett Foundation, USAID, Stanford
ChangeLabs, 100Kin10, Democracy Fund, World Bank, Humanity United and more.

    
    
        - Full-time remote position
        - Salary $60-80k
        - Equity 1-2%
        - ARR over $200k
        - Flexible hours within a small, mission-driven team
        - Annual adventure retreats
        - Stack: react, redux, rails, webgl, webpack/babel, aws, git/github, IE11+
        - Bonus points for experience with: graphs/networks, couchdb, elasticsearch, redis, d3
    

You’re probably a great fit if:

    
    
        - You’re a talented web developer (both frontend and backend)
        - You’ve mastered multiple programming languages and frameworks
        - You’ve built and maintained a complex library, single page web app, or product
        - You work well setting your own priorities and working with lots of freedom
        - You’re excited about (or at least don’t mind getting dragged into) snowboarding in Bend, rock climbing in Utah, surfing in Costa Rica, or whitewater rafting in Colorado.
    

On a day-to-day basis you’ll be working with Ryan [1] and Dan [2]. You’ll be
involved throughout the entire development process, from initial brainstorms
and sketching to the final stages of testing and release. We move fast and
ship often, and try to break work into weekly deliverables to keep everyone’s
expectations and progress in check. We do a hangout at the beginning of each
week to reconnect and revisit everyone’s immediate priorities.

If you’re interested, please send a SHORT email to careers@kumu.io telling us
why you’re excited to work for Kumu. Experienced developers only. Lengthy
and/or generic applications will be ignored. Thanks!

[1]: [https://twitter.com/rymohr](https://twitter.com/rymohr)

[2]: [https://twitter.com/_danprince](https://twitter.com/_danprince)

------
Fleming_1
Everwise | New York, NY | Sr. Software Engineer | Full-Time| ONSITE | $140k -
$170k + equit |
[https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/](https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/)

We at Everwise, a Sequoia-backed company, are reinventing talent development
by connecting professionals with the people and resources they need to be
successful at every stage in their career. We work with some of the top
companies in the world, including Salesforce, Lyft, GitHub, Virgin, and Apple.

We're a diverse engineering team based in NYC, who come from all walks of
life. We have successful start-up experience and embrace processes and
technologies that amplify output. Day-to-day we leverage Ruby, React, Redux,
AWS, and Postgres. We're very adaptable and looking for someone who welcomes
the opportunity to solve a broad range of problems using a wide array of
technologies.

We are seeking a talented senior engineer who has experience developing web or
mobile clients from the ground up and is passionate about doing work that
matters. You'll be working closely with a number of teams, including Product,
to make a real impact here.

What You'll Do -Develop and maintain Everwise's SaaS cloud-based web
applications -Identify scaling bottlenecks and propose solutions -Research,
test, and benchmark new technologies -Design and communicate coding standards
and architectural plans -Lead design of front-end framework using React and
application framework using Rails -Work closely with Product/UX to deliver
simple and intuitive desktop and mobile solutions

What we are looking for: -5+ years of experience with large scale, high
traffic/performance web applications -Experience with Ruby on Rails or related
MVC web frameworks (Python/Node.js/php etc.) -Experience with Javascript
(familiarity with React is a plus) -Expert experience with object-oriented
programming and design patterns -Significant experience building scalable,
distributed systems -Significant experience with Sql/NoSql and database
technologies as they relate to application development. -Understanding of unit
and functional testing best practices -Command of DevOps, CI, and deployment
engineering (Docker, Ansible, Nginx, and Unicorn are bonuses) -Cloud
experience including redundancy, security and scalability strategies

If you are interested in learning more, please email me at
stephen@geteverwise.com, or apply on our site
[https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/](https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com | Java Backend or Full-stack | Zurich | SALARY: 100k-120k CHF |
ONSITE | EU-Passport holders only

\- Salary range: 100 - 120k CHF (7200 - 8000 CHF after taxes)

\- Days of vacation: 25

\- Probation period: 3 months (by Swiss law)

\- Company site: [https://www.quatico.com/home/ueber-uns/jobs/software-
enginee...](https://www.quatico.com/home/ueber-uns/jobs/software-
engineer.html)

\- Description of company and job: Quatico has a true "engineering over
management" culture. They are doing three main things: 1) Platform integration
(leverages Magnolia, AEM) to build first headless CMS, behind you can have
Hybris, SAP etc (and you don't need to touch the SAP "crap"). 2) Tailored web
apps with heavy number crunching on the server - they build the software
analyzing all the weather data in Switzerland for "Meteo Schweiz". They more
often than not build bug-free software and value good software craftsmanship
practices.

\- interview process:

1) Phone screen

2) Coding task (skipped depending on first impression)

3) Onsite half day with us (we pay expenses)

Send us a short intro about yourself to:

jobs@quatico.tech

------
giessel
Moderna Therapeutics | Data Scientist | Cambridge, MA | Full time, onsite |
[http://tiny.cc/mdtxdatasci](http://tiny.cc/mdtxdatasci)

Moderna Therapeutics is a biotech built around one key idea: what if messenger
RNA could be a drug? Cells in our bodies use mRNA to turn the information
stored in DNA into protein machines that carry out all aspects of our biology;
when this process is broken, it can lead to diseases like cancer. By
introducing mRNA molecules into cells we can directly fix these problems, and
enable a revolutionary new class of medicines.

We are looking for a motivated data scientist to join our Computational
Sciences research team. There are opportunities to make an impact across the
company, from leveraging data generated by our automated production processes
to cutting edge application of machine learning and neural networks on
biological sequence data. The ideal candidate would be as comfortable at a
terminal as in an biology seminar- but exceptional candidate from all
backgrounds will be considered.

Moderna Therapeutics is a clinical stage 6-year old company that has raised a
collective $1.9B in private financing. In the last year and a half, we have
started 7 Phase I Clinical trials and have 5 more in the immediate pipeline,
with many more to come. Please, give the position a look!

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Cofounder / React Native / Django | Dallas, TX | Remote | Equity
10% - 40%

Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy. It can
connect to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway, Kroger etc. and
automatically download every purchase a user makes into the app. It uses NLP
to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients. Over 1,000,000 products
are matched to 1,000,000 recipes with 90% accuracy.

I’ve built Cooklist over the last 8 months and it’s now live in private beta.
Hundreds of users are participating in the development process. 10,000+
purchases have been downloaded in the last week. You can see a demo video at
[https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co) I’m looking to bring on a strong
technical cofounder to lead the development of the mobile apps. If you’re
interested in working on this idea or would like to try the beta, email me at
daniel@handground.com

The last project I created was the Handground coffee grinder (raised 300k on
Kickstarter): [https://handground.com](https://handground.com) You can also
find me on Github: [https://github.com/Vitiell0](https://github.com/Vitiell0)

------
sdalezman
PlatformWatch | Full Stack Developer | NYC | $80-110K + equity + benefits |
Full-time, REMOTE |

I’m the CTO/co-founders at PlatformWatch
([https://www.platformwatch.com/](https://www.platformwatch.com/)). We’re
building a platform that will change the entire software procurement
lifecycle; including how you discover, purchase, manage and optimize SaaS
applications. We're obsessed with building great experiences - whether that's
for our users, employees, or engineers.

You:

* don't shy away from tackling hard problems

* can work comfortably across the stack

* have experience with JavaScript, Python, or Go

* have 3+ years experience

Bonus Points:

* enterprise SaaS development experience

* production machine-learning experience

* previous experience leading engineering teams

If you're interested email shlomo (at) platformwatch (dot) com

------
ryantbrown
Senior Full Stack Engineer | Sacramento, CA | $80k-$110k | ONSITE |
[https://grin.co](https://grin.co)

Grin is looking for full stack engineers to help build the next generation of
influencer marketing software.

We offer a competitive salary, equity and a great environment.

The ideal candidate is someone who wants to get in early and own large pieces
of functionality across many services/platforms. They should love working with
the newest versions of everything and be problem solvers who can plan, design,
prototype and publish game changing features.

PHP (7.1 / Laravel) JavaScript (ES6 / Node / Vue 2) MySQL / Redis SQS /
Algolia / Stripe (many more services)

Email ryan@grin.co.

------
ocharles
CircuitHub ([https://circuithub.com](https://circuithub.com)) | Full-stack
(Haskell, Elm, NixOS) engineer | London, UK | Full Time

Join our growing team to work on a variety of problems across CircuitHub's
entire stack. No direct experience with factory automation or electronics is
necessary but we like curious people willing to learn.

Our stack:

* Haskell API server using GHC 8, Yesod, Opaleye, and many other libraries from Hackage.

* Elm front end.

* PostgreSQL for data storage, with querying via Opaleye & Rel8.

* AWS / Heroku for hosting.

* NixOS for development environments, continuous integration and deployments.

* Functional reactive programming for standalone GUI applications.

* Prometheus and Grafana for metrics and instrumentation.

What we look for:

* You enjoy figuring out what to work on and teaching yourself whatever you need to get the job done.

* You enjoy working as part of a team and you're also happy working on your own.

* An ability to move quickly and and respond to changing requirements.

* Pride in your work, taking ownership of features and collecting requirements from end users.

Interested? Get in touch!
[https://circuithub.com/careers/haskellers](https://circuithub.com/careers/haskellers)

------
felixge
Apple | Backend (Go, PostgreSQL) engineer | Shanghai, China | ONSITE | Full
Time

We're a small team that is having a huge impact on the mass production of
Apple's products.

If you're an expert in Go or PostgreSQL (ideally both), we'd love to talk to
you. But perhaps even more importantly, you should be a good communicator and
fast learner. Relocation is possible. My e-mail is in my profile.

You might also enjoy enjoy this recent blog post of mine that gives you a
small glimpse on the kind of things my team is up to:
[http://felixge.de/2017/07/27/implementing-state-machines-
in-...](http://felixge.de/2017/07/27/implementing-state-machines-in-
postgresql.html) (The example is not the problem domain we're working in, it
was made up for the post)

~~~
tonitouch
How do I get in touch with you about this opportunity?

What email address should I send my resume to ?

~~~
felixge
My e-mail is in my profile.

------
alexpeattie
Peg | Full Stack Developer | London | ONSITE | fulltime |
[https://peg.co/hiring](https://peg.co/hiring) | £35k-£55k + equity

We're on a mission to shift $1BN in advertising budgets towards independent
content creators, so we're after someone with frontend and backend development
skills to help make that happen.

We're looking for one dev with 1+ years of experience building software
professionally, and another with 3+ years; but above all we're after people
who are excited about building world-class software, getting their hands dirty
with tough problems, and constantly learning.

Our stack is Rails 4.2, Angular, a PostgreSQL DB (now quite big, hundreds of
millions of rows), Redis/Sidekiq, Gulp for builds - the whole shebang is at
[https://stackshare.io/peg/peg](https://stackshare.io/peg/peg) We recently
moved into lovely new offices near Aldgate East, if you'd like to drop in and
chat more about the roles, drop me a line: alex@peg.co

------
kerianne
Flexport | Software Engineers & Senior Software Engineers | San Francisco |
flexport.engineering | flexport.com

Flexport's mission is to fix the user experience in global trade and bring the
world free trade through technology. Here at Flexport, we share a vision where
any two businesses can trade with each other without regard for geographic
distance, logistical complexity, or regulatory challenges.

We are the first licensed customs brokerage and freight forwarder built around
a modern tech stack. Our services include air & ocean freight, trucking,
fulfillment, and cargo insurance. By automating these services and delivering
them through an online dashboard, we’ve dramatically reduced costs and
improved reliability.

Our services put clients back in control of their logistics and supply chain
needs. We offer faster freight quotes, lower prices, improved visibility and
notifications, and advanced analytics. Our lean team of ~35 engineers are
building products flexible, maintainable products that are reshaping this
fragmented industry.

If you're a self-starting engineer with an interest in product ownership &
taking autonomy over core products & features, let's chat.

Check out all our openings:
[https://www.flexport.com/careers/department/engineering](https://www.flexport.com/careers/department/engineering)

email moira@flexport.com

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Front End / UX |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React/d3.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

~~~
peterlk
Anyone who is interested in experiencing a growth stage (fully bootstrapped)
company from the inside, this is the place to be

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Software Engineer
| ONSITE, VISA

We're a small team of software engineers, computational biologists,
mathematicians, clinicians, and geneticists building cutting-edge tools and
methods for interpreting massive genomic datasets.

We are looking for friendly people with demonstrated experience in web tech,
an eye for design, and genuine excitement to learn new things. Our stack:
React, Redux, D3, SVG, GraphQL, node, Docker, Kubernetes, Google
Cloud/Container Engine, Python, Scala, Apache Spark, Elasticsearch.

In this role, you'll receive domain-specific training at a world-class
research institute. Your work will be 100% open source and highly visible in
the genetics/genomics community. The tools you will help build are used by
tens of thousands of researchers and physicians around the world who cure
disease and make biological discoveries. Come help shape the future of human
genetic data visualization and discovery!

email: msolomon@broadinstitute.org

~~~
markov01
are there "machine learning" MS/PhD internship opportunities for non-US
citizens with exposure/experience in health applications?

thanks

------
danking00
Hail @ Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | (Junior | ε | Senior ) Software
Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE, [https://hail.is](https://hail.is),
SALARY:80k-150k

The Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard was launched in 2004 to improve human
health by using genomics to advance our understanding of the biology and
treatment of human disease, and to help lay the groundwork for a new
generation of therapies.

The Hail team's mission is to build tools to enable rapid analysis and
exploration of massive genetic datasets (10s of TB and tripling yearly). We
are committed to open science and everything we do is open source. We
currently develop in Scala, Spark, Python and C/C++ but will use any tools we
need to get the job done.

We're looking for skilled engineers who have a solid CS/engineering
background, can quickly write clear, correct code and, for the senior
position, have experience working on large, complex projects. You don't need
experience in biology or our particular technologies. We work in a highly
multi-disciplinary environment (with biologists, bioinformaticians, doctors,
operations and mathematicians). Self-improvement is a fundamental part of our
culture; we want to grow great engineers. You must be excited to be challenged
and learn new things.

Questions? Want to apply? Visit broad.io/hailjob2017 !

------
Rezo
Cloudcraft | Frontend Engineer | Earth | REMOTE (only), FULL-TIME or
CONTRACTOR [https://cloudcraft.co](https://cloudcraft.co)

We're looking for experienced Frontend or FullStack Engineers with modern
JavaScript and React experience.

Cloudcraft provides tools for software teams working with AWS. Join our small,
100% remote, engineering team and you will have the chance to make a big
impact and take ownership of projects and your own work.

Our ideal candidate is self-motivated, has excellent written and verbal
communication skills and has worked professionally with React or equivalent
frontend experience. Functional programming and previous experience with AWS
services, graphics programming (including games) or SVG rendering are a big
plus.

Our stack consists of JavaScript (100% ES6+), with React on the frontend and
Node.js on the backend and literally every single AWS service due to our
product's unique nature. You'll have the opportunity for a lot of learning and
experimenting on the job! We're bootstrapped, profitable and growing. Work
from anywhere in the world, we don't care. I'm in NYC. To apply please email
jobs@cloudcraft.co with your resume or any links you'd like us to check out,
and include "HN - Cloudcraft" in the subject line. No recruiters or agencies,
please.

------
hobonumber1
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. NLP only in Sacramento/Baltimore | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm a Senior Software Engineer at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from
NVIDIA, Samsung, KP and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our
"Collective AI" Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s
fastest speech recognition and most sophisticated natural language
understanding. We've had a lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT
of really interesting projects being worked on requiring complex problem
solvers who can work well independently.

Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took top spot on
Reddit a year ago!

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insane)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd)

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
tilo at (company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please like the
thread says no recruiters! And we have hired from this thread in the past.

~~~
ltphan
Hi! I am wondering if you offer internship roles at SoundHound. Would like to
talk more if there were any opportunities for entry level engineers. Thank
you!

------
bojo
AlasConnect | Software Engineer 1 | $75,538 - $100,477 | Fairbanks - Anchorage
- Palmer, Alaska | Onsite | Full-time

AlasConnect is a subsidiary of Matanuska Telephone Association, a
telecommunications company which services part of southern Alaska. AlasConnect
itself is a Managed Service Provider (generally Microsoft) and has offices and
clients throughout the Fairbanks, Anchorage, and Palmer areas.

I run a small team of developers which supports and writes software for both
companies. The MTA side has a bit of C#/.NET and is fairly enterprise-y,
although various new projects are being written in Haskell as we standardize
our tooling. On the AlasConnect side we are slowly gearing up to full time
Haskell consulting and software development shop.

* Functional programming experience would be nice, but not required. Happy to train passionate people into Haskell.

* No internships. This is a mid-career position, so a few years of practical software engineering experience is required.

* We are not in a position to sponsor visas, and therefore can only consider people authorized to work in the US.

* Unfortunately onsite is a hard requirement at this time.

If you are interested the official position requirements and forms are listed
at [http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html](http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html) under
the Software Engineer 1 heading.

Please mail all applications/resumes to hr@alasconnect.com

If you have any questions or concerns before applying you can contact me
directly at bcj@alasconnect.com (Brian).

------
bryanh
Zapier | Infrastructure & Frontend & Product Engineers | Earth | REMOTE (only)

Zapier is sort of like Legos for the internet -- anyone can automate anything.
We believe talented people can be found anywhere in the world, not just SF or
NYC.

We're mostly Python/Django, React, AWS, working towards k8s, but we're not
dogmatic about tech. Any questions, please email me (see profile), to apply
please see the job posts below:

[0] [https://zapier.com/jobs/infrastructure-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer/)

[1] [https://zapier.com/jobs/product-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/product-engineer/)

[2] [https://zapier.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/frontend-engineer/)

------
rbrcurtis
Genesys ([http://www.genesys.com/](http://www.genesys.com/)) | Madison, WI |
ONSITE | Full-time | Front End Web Developer | SALARY $70k to $110k+ depending
on experience.

I am looking for a front end developer to work heavily in ember on our
PureCloud product (a SaaS omnichannel communications platform). No ember
experience needed, you just need to have some experience with modern SPA
frameworks of any variety. Any level of experience is welcome.

Feel free to contact me at ryan.curtis@genesys.com.

------
supriyab
Course Hero | Senior Software Engineer: Business Infrastructure | $130K -
$158K + equity | Redwood City | Full-Time Onsite

Technology is revolutionizing the way we learn, and Course Hero is committed
to increasing the accessibility of educational resources so students are
empowered to thrive academically. We're growing fast, we're profitable, and
we're looking for new team members to help us plot our course towards future
success.

We're hiring a Senior Software Engineer on our Business Infrastructure team.
Our team is small, so you'll experience projects from start to finish, solve
complex technical challenges, and work closely with product managers and
designers to craft product features our customers love.

The Business Infrastructure team keeps the engine running at Course Hero-- we
do everything from scaling our in-house payments infrastructure to building
core functionality for our site and automating processes to help our internal
teams move fast! Oh, and we built Course Hero's first microservice. Join us to
build more and make your mark in ed-tech.

Apply at [http://grnh.se/phbwyq1](http://grnh.se/phbwyq1).

------
rchiba
TINT | Senior Full Stack / Frontend / Backend Engineers | UX/UI Designer |
[https://www.tintup.com](https://www.tintup.com) | San Francisco | REMOTE
(US/Canada/India) | $90K - $170K

APPLY HERE: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

We’re looking for engineers and a UX/UI designer to join our small 24-person
team. We offer a competitive compensation package, and have a flexible remote
work policy.

Over 5,000 brands use TINT to power their content marketing. We are proudly
profitable, not dependent on investor funding. Every Friday we work on hack
projects that we think will push the business forward. Our current stack is
Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and AWS.

___________________

DETAILS

• on the positions: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

• on TINT company culture:
[https://www.tintup.com/about](https://www.tintup.com/about)

• on a few of our customers:
[https://www.tintup.com/clients](https://www.tintup.com/clients)

• on what it's like to work here:
[https://instagram.com/tint/](https://instagram.com/tint/)

___________________

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• TEAM TRANSPARENCY - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates. Even cofounder meeting minutes are sent to the
team.

• FLEXIBLE REMOTE WORK - We have a flexible remote work policy that allows
employees based in San Francisco to work remotely for extended periods, and
for engineers to join us remotely full-time.

• PERSONAL DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM - A monthly stipend and program designed for
self-improvement. Every month, we individually choose goals to accomplish and
are given a stipend to accomplish them.

APPLY HERE: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Software Engineer (intermediate to senior) | Montreal, QC |
ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 50-100k CAD + stock options

* Intermediate to senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP 7), front-end (Angular) and full stack)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 150+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #87 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2016, and has offices in San Jose (Silicon Valley), Nashville and Boston.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

------
cik
Couban | Various Development Roles | $80k-130k | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE,
Full-Time | www.coubansoftthing.com

Stack: React, Django, ElasticSearch, Others

Couban is building the next generation of security intelligence software, a
platform that enables real-time collection and interactions with security
event data. We're a tiny team based out of Toronto, Canada, but punch way
above our weight.

We're looking for someone to help us work on the same stack - but for a
client, not the core business. After 4 months on the alternate stack, you're
promoted to core - working on the product team.

Interested? admin [at] coubansoftthing [dot] com

------
aaroneous
ShopPad | Front-end developer | Oakland, CA | Onsite | Full time $90k - $120k
| [https://www.theshoppad.com](https://www.theshoppad.com)

You: An experienced, front-end developer with a strong aesthetic. You'll be
working in HTML, CSS, JavaScript and Photoshop/Sketch/etc. With customers like
Tesla Automotive, Nine West, Acer, GE, and Starwood Hotels, your impact will
be seen by millions every day. Those with entrepreneurial or eCommerce
experience are strongly encouraged to apply.

About ShopPad: The largest provider of apps and services for Shopify's
eCommerce platform. Founded in 2012 by two experienced entrepreneurs, backed
by some of the best angels in the bay, and headquartered in Oakland a few
blocks from BART. Competitive salary, meaningful equity,
health/vision/dental/commuter benefits, work remotely every Thursday, fully
stocked kitchen, team outings, smart & fun co-workers.

Please send your resume and cover letter briefly explaining why you're
interested to careers-417@theshoppad.com

------
justboxing
Hi, I'm manually curating the VISA OK i.e. Work Visa / Work Permit Sponsorship
Jobs in this thread and posting them at
[http://www.visaok.in/](http://www.visaok.in/)

The vast majority of employers aren't strictly adhering to @xando's regex and
I've come to terms with manually curating and posting the VISA OK Jobs 1 by 1
for now. Please bear with me -- all VISA OK Jobs listed here will be listed on
[http://visaok.in/](http://visaok.in/) in about 2 to 3 days.

If you are a job seeker looking for a WORK VISA, feel free to let me know what
changes and updates you'd like to see on the site. Bug reports also welcome.

email: theblogdoctor @ gmail

------
shuoz
Mira | Co-Founder & CTO | Full-Time | San Francisco, Onsite | $60K - $80K, Co-
Founder Equity

Mira is an Angel funded insurtech startup which recently joined 500 Startups.
Our technology streamlines the life insurance buying process, and we are using
machine learning and digital medical, financial and behavioral data to create
a better risk underwriting model. Mira focuses on “higher risk applicants”,
and is currently distributing online for 15+ life insurers.
www.MiraFinancial.com.

Join our team to build a world-class company and transform the $4.6 trillion
insurance industry. We are looking for a technical co-founder with exceptional
talent and drive, who enjoys constant challenges. This is initially a very
hands-on technical role, and grows into a managerial role over time. You will
have autonomy over the entire technology stack, and will work closely with
Mira’s Founder/CEO at the 500 Startups office in San Francisco.

Learn more at [http://bit.ly/2f3Be3f](http://bit.ly/2f3Be3f)

------
iamclovin
Envoy.com | Backend Engineer (Ruby/Elixir/Phoenix), iOS Engineer, Android
Engineer, Frontend Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE,VISA
[https://www.envoy.com](https://www.envoy.com)

We on a mission to make the office feel effortless. We create technology that
does it’s job, so people can focus on theirs. For us, it started with the
front desk. Signing in with paper and pen used to be the norm, but Envoy set a
new standard. It’s simple: Now, visitors everywhere are signing in on iPads.
To date, Envoy has helped our customers like Slack, Box, Github and Pinterest
welcome over 14 million visitors in more than four thousand offices worldwide.
But visitor management is just the beginning: We’re building a world where you
know instantly when packages are delivered; where your office unlocks
automatically when you arrive; where you can book a meeting room, simply by
walking through the door.

If this world sounds exciting, we'd love for you to help us build it.

~Apply Here~

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/envoy/34d9a082-f5a0-4695-92c3-e7657b0b...](https://jobs.lever.co/envoy/34d9a082-f5a0-4695-92c3-e7657b0b3164)
Android Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/envoy/189b6b93-94e0-4144-933f-4355085f...](https://jobs.lever.co/envoy/189b6b93-94e0-4144-933f-4355085f2fde)
iOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/envoy/0b08f513-c4fc-486a-a5e5-d9859e2f...](https://jobs.lever.co/envoy/0b08f513-c4fc-486a-a5e5-d9859e2f5a1d)
Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/envoy/42f7c541-7617-4f36-a1ce-f5734727...](https://jobs.lever.co/envoy/42f7c541-7617-4f36-a1ce-f5734727a34c)

or get in touch! arun@envoy.com

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([https://www.occipital.com](https://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | iOS Engineer, Computer Vision
Engineer, Platform Software Engineer - Mixed Reality, Unity/Unreal Engineer,
Business Development, Sales Director

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

------
geekjock
Hammer | Senior Software Engineer | San Diego or Remote | Salary: $100-$165k |
hammer-corp.com (undergoing redesign)

Hammer is a bootstrapped, profitable software company that's tripling in size
every year. We help car dealers manage their inventory and automate their
advertising. Recently, we launched a new customer messaging tool for brick-
and-mortar businesses.

We are looking for an experienced developer to help build our next generation
of web and mobile apps using Rails, Elixir, React, and React Native. As an
early hire on a small team you'll have a huge stake in what we build and how
we work.

Our engineering team is small, distributed, and largely asynchronous. We value
a calm, collected environment where you can focus on doing great work. Aside
from a couple of weekly check-ins or project updates, you'll be able to work
interruption-free.

You can expect top-of-the-market pay, flexible hours, and a balanced 40-hour
work week.

If you're interested, email me at abi+hn@hammer-corp.com!

------
romanr
HITASK.COM | Growth Hacker | REMOTE | [https://hitask.com](https://hitask.com)

Popular SaaS product looking for a growth hacker, marketing lead. Ideal
candidate will be passionate about internet business, enthusiastic, energetic
"can do" attitude person who will bring initiative and new ideas to the table.

You are Result-Oriented Growth and Marketing Professional: \- Must understand
specifics of Task management and Project management software \- Must be an
expert in SaaS marketing

We offer base for $1,000 plus growth-based compensation. You are looking at
$100,000-$300,000 a year total.

contact us directly at recruit@human-computer.com (this is our office email,
not 3rd party recruiter)

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | C++ Engineers, Data Scientists, Android Engineers | San
Francisco | ONSITE

[http://grnh.se/1v6bo51](http://grnh.se/1v6bo51)

Description: We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving
people’s lives by making transportation safer, more accessible, and more
convenient. Our team is small and we move quickly. We’re currently testing a
fully driverless solution on city streets in San Francisco. We're looking for
smart, ambitious people to help build the world’s largest fleet of driverless
cars.

We are looking to hire C++ engineers across the entire company so please check
out our open roles! Check out this video of our car driving fully autonomously
through SF!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA)

Technologies: C++ on ROS Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer Visas Contact:
Anthony@getcruise.com

~~~
ltphan
Hi! Do you guys offer internships at Cruise? Am very interested in learning
more about the opportunities at Cruise Automation. Thank you!

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring recruiters, a security specialist, sales development
reps, and director level positions, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab
Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1000
contributors.

------
ericzundel
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer, Payments | Atlanta | ONSITE ,
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office is hiring an engineering position for the backend
services that power our payments platform.

What we do: Develop and support routing and gateway support between Square’s
products and payment processors in the US and abroad.

Design and refactor these systems for high reliability and scalability.

Why it's cool: Our system is critical: without it, Square products couldn't
exist.

The Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical projects.
Infrastructure used throughout Square was designed and developed here. We’re
continuing to increase our footprint here.

Our work environment includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the
advantages of working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other.
Square products are widely used by the general public, so you constantly run
into people who use our products.

Who we're looking for: Experience with Card Payments would be terrific!
Engineers familiar with Java, Go, Ruby or another high level OO language. At
this time, we are looking for developers with at least a few years industry
experience.

Tech we use: Java, Go, Ruby, Objective-C, Ember.

If this matches your background and interests, I'd love to talk to you --
email zundel@squareup.com, hiring manager for this position in the Atlanta
office.

------
nworbrecneps
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or Fall/Spring/Summer Interns | On-site San
Francisco (relocation provided), remote an option w/experience |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable fast-growing startup looking for all types of engineers:
full-stack, backend, site reliability, data, machine learning.

Mixmax is the future of email and external communications. Just like you use
Slack to talk within your team, you use Mixmax to talk to people outside of
your team. Primarily, we help sales and recruiting teams achieve more and with
greater consistency by automating their most common workflows and integrating
with their existing toolchain - Gmail, Inbox, Salesforce, Slack, text
messaging and more.

You'll work on a modern cloud-based web app built on universal/isomorphic
Javascript using open source technologies, including: React, Node, Mongo,
Elasticsearch, Electron (more: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web))

Check out our engineering blog:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat!

~~~
frediey
Hi I am an electrical engineering student who is interested in software
engineering.I am currently developing web applications using reactjs.

Email: frederickngoiya@gmail.com

[https://frederickngoiya.herokuapp.com/](https://frederickngoiya.herokuapp.com/)

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Captain401 is a Y Combinator-backed company that offers an easy and affordable
401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce. We've built an automated,
paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small and medium-sized businesses
to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees -- something that only 14% of
them are able to do today. In doing so, we're empowering businesses of any
size to safeguard the financial futures of their employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* Technical Recruiter

* Product Manager / Head of Product

* UI Engineer / Front-end Engineer (Knowledge of ES6/JavaScript, CSS, and product and design chops)

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Content / SEO Manager

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
kdavis
Mozilla | Machine Learning Research Engineer | Berlin, London, Paris |
[https://mzl.la/2qGIwic](https://mzl.la/2qGIwic)

Do you dream of harnessing your machine learning knowledge to enrich users’
lives and to improve their privacy and security while opening up models and
data to the world?

If so, you should join Mozilla’s Machine Learning group!

As a Machine Learning Research Engineer at Mozilla you will:

    
    
        -Design & deploy machine learning algorithms & models to the open Internet (Initial STT focus)
        -Define research & experiment strategies that iteratively move towards their stated goals
        -Stay on top of the latest machine learning research
        -Present internally and/or externally on internal and/or external research of note
        -Integrate pertinent research into current projects
        -As part of Emerging Technologies, work with the Mozilla organization—finance, legal, product, etc
         in shepherding our work to completion
    

Your professional profile:

    
    
        Requirements
            -A thorough understanding of deep learning algorithms
            -3+ years of machine learning research+engineering experience
            -Ability to apply machine learning to solve business problems
            -Authority in one, or proficiency in more than one, programming language (Python, C++...)
            -Technical fluency, ability to clearly discuss algorithms, architectures, and trade-offs
        Preferred Qualifications
            -PhD in Machine Learning, Mathematics, Physics, or other quantitative field
            -Experience with TensorFlow
            -Project management skills

~~~
RSchaeffer
Are you willing to consider currently enrolled MRes students for an
internship/part-time equivalent of this position?

~~~
kdavis
We currently have a filled research intern position. For 2018 we will have a
similar research intern position open. But for 2017 the position is filled
[[https://mzl.la/1Wf4JJh](https://mzl.la/1Wf4JJh)]

~~~
RSchaeffer
Thanks for answering! Let me clarify my question - I was asking about a
during-the-school-year internship, not a summer internship. Does Mozilla have
something like that, or would Mozilla be open to creating something like that?

------
ethomson
Microsoft Visual Studio Team Services | Software Engineers, Engineering
Managers and Program Managers | Redmond, WA and Durham, NC | Onsite

Visual Studio Team Services (VSTS) provides software development teams with
version control (Git and centralized), build automation, agile work management
and social experiences in the cloud.

VSTS is built using Azure (SQL, Storage, Service Bus, Active Directory),
.NET/C#, ASP.NET MVC, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, Knockout, and
more. We ship new experiences at the end of every sprint (every 3 weeks), and
we use VSTS to build VSTS which allows us to use everything before our
customers.

We have open roles for Software Engineers, Engineering Managers and Program
Managers: [http://aka.ms/vstsjobs](http://aka.ms/vstsjobs)

~~~
vyrotek
Really love what you guys are doing with VSTS. The UI and features for CI
builds are coming along nicely. We're big fans at my company.

Now if only you could fix that cost of living in Seattle... :)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Considering average tech pay in Seattle, Seattle's cost of living isn't much
of an issue compared to say the Bay Area.

------
skinanalytics
Skin Analytics is a healthcare company building a clinical quality diagnostic
service for melanoma using Artificial Intelligence. We’ve a clinical study
running across 5 UK hospitals including the Royal Free and Oxford University
Hospital Trust.

Based in Old Street in London we’re currently working with Vitality Health,
leveraging dermatologists while we finish the clinical validation for our AI
system. We have a strong pipeline of future partners for our service across a
number of channels.

We’re looking for someone with devops experience, able to take an idea from
the drawing boards to production and scale. You’ll be on your own to begin
with, but the team will expand under you as the company grows. We have
existing codebases in Python and Javascript, in an AWS environment, but it
would be up to you to set the tech direction for the company going forward.

Requirements for the role: _Frontend and backend system development, testing
and deployment_ Key technical role and potential client-facing duties in this
capacity _Establishment and adherence to deadlines_ Ability to manage your
tasks and times efficiently _Use of online project management software

Key technical requirements: _Full Stack development experience or desires
_Front-end JavaScript and Angular developer_ NodeJS _CouchDB_ AWS _Git on
Bitbucket

Benefits: _Be an integral part of a business which will improve the survival
rate for the second most common cancer for 24-40 year olds _Health insurance
with Vitality Health_ Potential for share options after initial period *Great
office located among the cafes and bars of Old Street

To apply get in touch at: recruitment@skinanalytics.co.uk

------
raimondious
Scratch | Senior Backend Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Full-time | On-site

We are seeking a curious and enthusiastic software engineer to join our
Scratch team at the MIT Media Lab. Scratch (scratch.mit.edu) is a free visual
programming language and global online community where children can create and
share interactive media such as stories, games, and animations. Here at the
Lifelong Kindergarten research group (MIT Media Lab), we are passionate about
creating technology that enables kids to think creatively, work
collaboratively, and reason systematically. We’re looking for engineers who
enjoy collaborating as much as coding and who thrive in an environment of
continual iteration and improvement. Located in the MIT Media Lab, the Scratch
team works amid a giant pit of LEGO bricks – so a love for creative making
(and tolerance for a bit of a mess) is a must!

Our Stack: * Node.js * Redis * Elastic Search * Percona MySQL * Ansible *
Fastly * Travis-CI * Jenkins * GitHub

[https://www.media.mit.edu/about/job-opportunities/senior-
bac...](https://www.media.mit.edu/about/job-opportunities/senior-backend-
engineer-scratch-1/)

------
vikp
Dataquest | San Francisco, CA | Remote or onsite | Full-time

At Dataquest, we teach data science interactively online to hundreds of
thousands of students worldwide. We're focused on teaching skills and building
intuition from the ground up with our project based curriculum. Unlike most
educational options, we focus on motivating students to learn, not just
content delivery.

We have students go from no programming knowledge to jobs at companies like
SpaceX, Amazon, and Microsoft, and you can read their stories here --
[https://www.dataquest.io/stories](https://www.dataquest.io/stories) . Best of
all, we do it at a low monthly cost of $29 or $49.

We're a bootstrapped company, which we think is extremely important, since it
aligns our incentives with our students.

Our open roles are a great opportunity if you're passionate about teaching, if
you're burnt out doing work that doesn't feel like it has a direct impact, or
if you want to peek inside a profitable bootstrapped company.

Please email vik@dataquest.io if you're interested.

Open roles:

* Data Science Instructor (75k-105k) -- outline our curriculum, teach concepts, and analyze data to continuously improve how students learn. This is a chance to make a direct impact on students around the world, while teaching and learning interesting concepts (neural nets, data pipelines, etc).

* Data Analysis Instructor (70k-95k) -- teach data science concepts to non-technical people. Ideally, you have experience with SQL and Excel, exposure to teaching, and, most importantly, are passionate about building intuition by crafting good explanations.

* Devops (75k-100k) -- maintain and enhance our backend infrastructure that allows students to run code and have it automatically checked for correctness. Develop our deployment infrastructure and make architecture decisions. Work with Python 3, Docker, and Kubernetes.

* Data Journalist (60k-80k) -- Help us teach data science on our blog (dataquest.io/blog) that gets hundreds of thousands of monthly uniques. Work with technical experts to build compelling content that has value to students learning data science.

~~~
mathman3141
Just want to say I love y'all's product. I'm a current student and I feel
completely job ready by the time I finished the data analyst path.

------
shakefon
Currently hiring for 2 roles in our team at Walmart Labs:

Walmart Labs | Staff FE Tools Engineer | Sunnyvale/San Bruno/Carlsbad, CA or
Portland, OR | ONSITE | Full Time

Become part of Developer Experience Tools team at Walmart Labs. Lead UI
development for the tools team, work on a full stack data insights solution to
help improve developer productivity. React, JavaScript, node.js, CSS.

APPLY: [https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/816064BR-staff-
software-...](https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/816064BR-staff-software-
engineer-san-bruno-ca)

or email me if you want to discuss role further: dstevens@walmartlabs.com

Walmart Labs | Staff Mobile Tools Engineer | Sunnyvale/San Bruno/Carlsbad, CA
or Portland, OR | ONSITE | Full Time

Develop cutting edge mobile tools to help mobile app teams release quality
apps faster. React Native, JavaScript, node.js

APPLY: [https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/844209BR-staff-mobile-
to...](https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/844209BR-staff-mobile-tools-
engineer-carlsbad-ca)

or email me if you want to discuss role further: dstevens@walmartlabs.com

\---

Both roles: REMOTE considered for exceptional candidates!

------
ktusznio
Earlier Labs | Senior Full-Stack Developer | Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario,
Canada | Full time, remote |
[https://goo.gl/forms/CAbrRRE0Imje5dPD2](https://goo.gl/forms/CAbrRRE0Imje5dPD2)

Earlier Labs is a two-person software consultancy helping start-ups in San
Francisco and Silicon Valley get things done. Depending on the needs of our
clients, we take on end-to-end projects or integrate with existing development
teams.

Over the past two years, we’ve worked with a wide variety of clients, which
means a wide variety of tech, and we pride ourselves on being able to adapt
and deliver. Today, we're working with Ruby on Rails and React.js; tomorrow,
we could be working with something entirely different. While we are looking
for a seasoned engineer, we don’t require you to have experience using a
particular language or framework; the ability to pick things up as you go is
what’s essential.

We work remotely from our home offices, and you would, too. You’ll interact
directly with clients and have the freedom to set your own schedule and
complete your projects however you work best.

------
adjohn
IOpipe | Frontend Design Engineer | Fully Remote - US Only | $90k - $120k +
Equity | [https://iopipe.com](https://iopipe.com)

IOpipe is building a platform to help develop and operate serverless
applications. We are a fully remote, venture backed team of 8, based in the
US. Looking for design oriented front-end engineers to work on a realtime
dashboard that makes sense of millions of events per day, per user. You'll be
working with react, and a gql API.

Apply with CV to hiring@iopipe.com

------
monkbroc
Particle | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE), Front-end Engineer | San
Francisco, Minneapolis or worldwide REMOTE | www.particle.io

Particle is the largest developer community in the Internet of Things (IoT)
with over 120,000 engineers and hundreds of companies building products on our
platform. If you've used our Photon dev kit for one of your projects at home,
you know why!

We're looking for people to join our worldwide engineering team to scale our
backend systems and to build the tools used by Particle customers. If you have
a passion for user experience, have a bias towards shipping and believe that
tests are the key to higher velocity and reliability, you'll fit right in.

Our stack is mostly JavaScript, with some Ruby and Go, dockerized and deployed
on AWS. The secret sauce is in the distributed systems that allow IoT devices
to talk in real-time with customer applications. Come talk to us if you want
to know more!

Apply directly to [https://particle.io/jobs](https://particle.io/jobs)

~~~
mattt416
Just an FYI that the SRE role
([https://jobs.lever.co/particle/b27e9eae-50de-49fc-8c85-1b932...](https://jobs.lever.co/particle/b27e9eae-50de-49fc-8c85-1b93263977a8))
says ANYWHERE but in the description itself it says: "Located in or willing to
relocate to San Francisco or Minneapolis".

~~~
monkbroc
"Located or willing to relocate" is in Preferences, but yeah we should make it
clearer in the listing that it's a nice to have.

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Join Lendable - the UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team
of high performers who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation
in Fintech in the form of automated lending. Well-funded (£100M+) and
profitable after only three years. We are always on the lookout for talented
software engineers and data scientists to help us get further, faster. If you
want to work for an ambitious and fun-loving tech startup, look no further and
join us in our awesome loft office in Shoreditch.

Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application development. Looking
for the best of the best and willing to pay for it. Experience with Symfony
and modern PHP is required.

More info here:
[https://www.workshape.io/p/lendable/920f393a-8ad2-405c-97b9-...](https://www.workshape.io/p/lendable/920f393a-8ad2-405c-97b9-9d1c4d42c28c)
Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
eosrei
Udacity | Multiple Positions | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai,
São Paulo, New Delhi | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.udacity.com/](https://www.udacity.com/)

Udacity's mission is to democratize education. We're an online learning
platform offering groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial
intelligence, machine learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused
on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity is making innovative
technologies such as self-driving cars available to a global community of
aspiring technologists, while also enabling learners at all levels to skill up
with essentials like programming, web and app development.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, Python, Node.js, React, Java, Ruby,
Haskell depending on team.

All open positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/udacity?lever-
via=24S9Caa8CS](https://jobs.lever.co/udacity?lever-via=24S9Caa8CS)

~~~
Yuvrajv5
I read you are looking for the remote developers for Android and iOS. In fact,
we have 2-3 experienced developers at Space-O
Technologies([https://www.spaceotechnologies.com/](https://www.spaceotechnologies.com/))
who are not on any project right now. I guess you can definitely hire them.

Lemme know if you are interested.

~~~
Yuvrajv5
Contact: bhaval.patel@spaceotechnologies.com

Reference: Yuvrajsinh

\--

Lemme know if there is anything else I can assist.

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Plovdiv | ONSITE | 4/12 months INTERNS We are
looking for new colleagues to help improve our FOSS software solutions and
contribute to research and industrial projects. If you are passionate about
open source software and like one of our topics on
[http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs) get in touch with us!
Candidates will do a programming challenge followed by an interview. We're
currently looking for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Munich | ONSITE    
    
        - Nexedi | Web Mesh Network JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Artificial Language Processing Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Connected Cars JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Site Reliability Python Developer | Paris | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Linux JavaScript Port Developer | Lille | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | AI Business Bot Python Developer | Munich | INTERN
       

About Nexedi: We are a small international team of about 35 programmers
(headquarters in Lille, France) creating free software since 2001. We run our
own stack with ERP5 (Business Suite), SlapOS (Cloud Deployment) and Wendelin
(Big Data/Machine Learning) being the main solutions for which we provide
customization services (our code is free, our time isn't). We have time to
tinker, need to think out-of-the-box/ram/space and work mostly autonomous. We
all use Chromebooks, our hierarchy is as flat as the area around Lille, our
offices are paperless and we have no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and
(vanilla) JavaScript. If you're looking for fame or gain, we're not the right
place. For purpose and leverage, we might be worth considering. Join us!

~~~
shuall
Are you able to sponsor a visa?

------
bbfrhd
Ad Hoc LLC | DevOps, Front-end, UX, Design, Product | Washington, DC | REMOTE
[https://adhocteam.us/join/](https://adhocteam.us/join/)

We build government digital services that are fast, efficient, and usable by
everyone.

Ad Hoc brings small teams of highly skilled professionals from the private
sector to build government software right the first time.

Ad Hoc is a remote-first company. Our team is located all over the country, in
places like Washington, DC, Baltimore, Philadelphia, Providence, Boston,
Portland (ME and OR), St. Paul, Seattle, Chicago, Albuquerque, San Francisco,
Los Angeles, and Asheville, NC. We invite applicants with diverse backgrounds
to join our team. We offer a competitive compensation and benefits package.

If you have questions, feel free to contact me (bob@adhocteam.us) and I'd be
happy to answer if I can or connect you with the right folks in our recruiting
pipeline.

~~~
pabloadolescent
Be prepared to do ~10 hours of coding assignments before maybe speaking with
an external recruiter.

~~~
bbfrhd
@pabloadolescent : It sounds like you may have had a negative experience, and
I'm certainly sorry to hear that.

@BuckRogers : We certainly respect your right to not apply if you do not like
the process. That is why we are very up front about it on our application page
and publicly post all the challenges in GitHub. Folks are welcome to review
them prior to applying to decide with full knowledge of what may be asked.
There shouldn't be any surprises. The challenges have remained largely the
same for years and are in no way a method to get free labor.

We ask for the code challenges because we believe that the quality of your
code is more important than the quality of your resume. The challenges are
graded "blind" with each assignment given a random identifier. Each submission
for each challenge is generally independently reviewed by 3 of our engineers.
We feel that if we've asked you to spend time on something, we should also be
willing to commit a significant chunk of our company's time into reviewing it.

The code challenges are the first step in the process, before any formal
interviews, for two main reasons:

1) We want to give our engineers (not the recruiters or managers) the primary
say on who their peers will be. This is ensure that our engineering culture
stays strong.

2) We want to mitigate the impacts of as many unconscious biases that folks
may have around any aspect of a candidate by having the "blind," skills-based
review come as early as possible.

Additionally, this sort of code challenge is a far better proxy for the kind
of remote work that we do than more "traditional" methods like white boarding
or brain teasers.

No process is perfect. Ours certainly results in great engineers passing us by
and has its fair share of false negatives. Any process will unavoidably result
in the same.

We do work to ensure that our process is not an undue burden on any applicant.

\- We designed the challenges so that most applicants can complete each in
about two hours. If our feedback indicates that's not the case, we do make
tweaks to them to adjust.

\- We encourage applicants to pick only the 1 or 2 challenges that best
represent their skills for the initial submission. This should minimize the
"up front" costs of starting an application. The majority of applicants will
end up completing 3 total, often over the course of a few weeks to amortize
the time commitment.

\- We try to keep the total time commitment to be, on average, roughly 8
hours. In addition to the average of three challenges, we normally have 3-4
half hour interviews (either on the phone or video chat). In this way, our
process is roughly equivalent to a one-day "in person" process, but with the
ability to flexibly schedule things to what works best for the candidate (and
avoids additional overhead for time to travel to/from a location).

Our current process is the result of much experience and reflection, but I'll
spare everyone the dissertation on it all. Hopefully the above provides some
useful context for those considering applying.

~~~
pabloadolescent
I appreciate you taking the time to respond. I do think the various homework
problems are fair and pretty well designed. If 3 people have reviewed each
submission, I would have expected to get some feedback besides you are
passing. If it is a rigorous review process then you should be able to easily
say what criteria were not met. I think there is also the perception that the
roles you can complete homework for, correspond to a current job opening. The
applicant has no idea what your hiring timeline is and it may take them a week
or two to submit all of the required assignments.

~~~
bbfrhd
Honestly, feedback is the number one unresolved issue we have internally with
the current process. We would love to give more feedback in a constructive
manner on either code challenges or position fit. We can't even give our hired
employees detailed feedback on their challenges after they've started.

I'm not a lawyer or HR professional so take this as just my personal ramblings
not an official legal or company opinion. But, basically, as I understand it,
because we're a federal contractor we're subject to some very strict federal
regulations around hiring process and record retention. Additionally, as a
remote company, we're subject to a hodge-podge of state level laws and
regulations. Sadly, the combined impact means the only safe course is to not
give any detailed feedback on code challenges to anybody.

That feels deeply unsatisfying on a number of levels, at least to myself
personally, but it's the honest reason we can't as best as I understand it.

------
jessepollak
Coinbase | Senior Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer, Security
Engineer | San Francisco, London | REMOTE, VISA | coinbase.com

We are hiring engineers to help us create an open financial system for the
world. Specifically, I'm hiring both frontend and backend engineers to build
Coinbase.com and the APIs that power the Coinbase mobile apps. Come work on
digital currencies like Bitcoin and Ethereum every day!

About us:

* We use React, Mobx, Flow, webpack, and styled-components on the frontend.

* Our APIs are currently powered by Rails with a MongoDB backend, but we're investing heavily in decomposing the monolith into services written in statically typed languages.

* We're exploring GraphQL for future APIs and are hiring two people to lead our APIs team.

If you're interested, email me at jpollak@coinbase.com. I'm also more than
happy to answer questions on here (about Coinbase in general or the roles).

NOTE: A spammer posted this same post below, not sure why.

~~~
dhanush
Hi,

The jobs page for engineering positions mentions only San Francisco as the
available location but I noticed London in this post. Could you confirm this?

~~~
untitledwiz
I'd like this confirmed as well please

------
dons
Facebook | C++/OCaml static analysis | | London, UK | Onsite | Full time

Work extending the open source Infer static analysis suite support for C++. We
use Clang for the front-end and have an open role to work on this in general.
The code is all OCaml. Expertise in C++ is highly desirable. The requirements
are roughtly C++ AND (OCaml OR Haskell OR Static Analysis OR Formal Methods).

The work will be mostly open source.

[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT8aAEAT/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT8aAEAT/)

~~~
RSchaeffer
I know this isn't relevant to your post, but do you know anything about
Facebook's London Software Engineering Co-op, or could you put me in touch
with someone who does?

I'm trying to clarify whether the role is full-time, and if so, whether it
might be possible to create a part-time equivalent position for a student
enrolled in a MRes program.

------
christinecha
Squarespace.com | Full time, NYC |
[http://grnh.se/7tde6m1](http://grnh.se/7tde6m1)

We're pretty much hiring for all kinds of software engineers. Backend,
frontend, machine learning, data science, what have you. Squarespace is a
beautiful, extremely versatile web publishing platform serving over a million
customers.

I've been here for 1.5 years on the frontend engineering team and am really
happy to say I (still) love working here and can't see how you can have a
better work environment.

Unlimited PTO, flexible schedule, good parental leave, 100% covered
healthcare, beautiful office, (public) swimming pool across the street in the
summer, complimentary catered lunch every day, etc. etc.

People are really smart, creative, and hardworking here and I'd be happy to
answer any questions if you want to chat about it: ccha@squarespace.com

~~~
amorfati25
Hi! I sent an email last week about the front-end engineer position. Hoping to
hear back soon!

------
virtuallynathan
Amazon Web Services | SDE / SysDE / Research/Data Scientist | Seattle, Palo
Alto (ONSITE) | VISA, aws.amazon.com, AS16509

The Internet is the world’s most complex network, with over 57,402 unique
networks connected together, it contains hundreds of millions of edges and
nodes. It is THE most pervasive, important, and complicated communications
network in the world -- somewhere out there things are about to go south. One
of the core backbone routers of a major Tier-1 Internet provider is having a
bad day. It started with a transient, yet persistent, problem which was only
detectable by a slight increase in dropped packets that went mostly unnoticed.
An hour later the router suffered a catastrophic failure dumping 500Gbps of
traffic onto an already congested alternate path causing ripples across the
Internet, disrupting websites and other Internet based services on the U.S
Eastern seaboard. Social media is ablaze as frustrated people rant about their
favorite website, video, or gaming service being down, or so slow that it’s
unusable. While the Internet burns, our customers are humming away oblivious
to the disaster. If you have an insatiable curiosity, love the process of
discovery, and you’re reading this with a grin... we should talk. Come join us
and...

* Do what nobody else in the world is doing... literally.

* Gain knowledge and expertise on the inner workings of the Internet, working with top-tier Network Engineers

* Define and Develop Amazon’s Internet Monitoring architecture

* Play in the piles of data to discover patterns that push our understanding and knowledge of Internet performance and availability anomalies

* Build massive real-time systems which inform and drive complex changes across the Internet

* Gain practical experience building software using Amazon Web Services

We are hiring for SDE/SysDE I (Entry Level), SDE/SysDE II (Mid-Level), Senior
SDE, and Research/Data Scientist I/II (Entry/Mid Level), and Data Engineer
I/II. Sound like fun? Email me: nahtnow at amazon dot com.

(*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or just-graduated
college students. For internships or recent college grad positions please
apply here: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

~~~
neurotoxins
How are you distinguishing between entry level and recent grads ?

~~~
virtuallynathan
Amazon has a separate college-hire program for those who are just out of
college. If you've had 1+ year experience we'd likely consider that entry
level depending on how you level in the interview, etc.

~~~
neurotoxins
Thank you for the clarification. Do you also hire entry level product/program
managers ?

~~~
virtuallynathan
My team isn't currently looking for any, and I'm not experienced with those
roles. I'd assume yes, but couldn't say for sure.

------
jadeklerk
Panasonic Automotive | Senior Software Engineer | Denver | Full-Time | On-site

Panasonic is building a connected vehicle system for car-to-car, car-to-
operator, operator-to-car, and accident/weather/etc detection. We're still a
fairly small team within the larger Panasonic, but we're growing and are
looking for someone senior to take the frontend.

The frontend app is Go in the back and react/redux in the front using google
maps to do some of the heavy lifting, and several custom layers on top of
gmaps. The app (back and front) has to stream data at super high rates over
websocket (alongside traditional REST) (cars send a lot of data!) and have it
available in near real-time, so there are many interesting high-data-flow
visualization, correlation, and aggregation problems that ends up happening in
or near the frontend. The future probably holds a fair amount of svg drawing
work, which should be pretty cool (graphs, animations, that sort of thing).

Auxilliary technologies include Karma/Jasmine/Enzyme for testing (which is
also quite interesting on this project, given the high data flow and reliance
on drawing tools), webpack and babel for build, concourse.ci for CI and
automated deploy, AWS as our IaaS.

If you're interested in talking to an engineer about what we do, hit me up at
jadekler@gmail.com.

If you're interested in applying or talking to a recruiter about the job, hit
up Jessie at jesseyjean@gmail.com.

------
Raphomet
Lob | YC S13, YC Continuity | Senior Software Engineer | Full Time, ONSITE |
San Francisco, CA

Our first API was to programmatically send physical mail. Our second,
announced 2 months ago, ([https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/31/ycs-continuity-
fund-leads...](https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/31/ycs-continuity-fund-
leads...)), is CASS-certified address verification. Our long-term goal is to
provide the building blocks for developers to automate the offline world
through APIs.

I'm the head of engineering at Lob. In between my last job and this one, I
spoke to 42 organizations before I found what I was looking for in Lob: an
exceptional team at the beginning of its growth phase, and also a company with
a track record of being deliberate about its culture and which is
intentionally building a good place to work.

We are a small and mighty engineering team with a ton of product and
infrastructure problems to solve as we keep pace with rapid growth. So, we're
currently looking for experienced software engineers who can take ownership of
entire projects. We hate contrived interviews, so our process rewards
practical problem solving (based on real problems we've faced) and excellent
communication.

Apply at [https://lob.com/careers](https://lob.com/careers) if this intrigues
you!

------
jrudolph
Meshcloud| Frankfurt am Main, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE, Senior positions
available Remote | www.meshcloud.io

Meshcloud provides public IaaS, CaaS and PaaS cloud services based on open-
source technology. This enables our customers to avoid vendor lock-in, execute
an effective hybrid cloud strategy and save cost. In cooperation with data-
centers, we offer multiple cloud locations in Europe and Germany. Our
federation technology enables customers to seamlessly switch between different
providers and integrates different cloud platforms (currently OpenStack and
Cloud Foundry).

At Meshcloud you will be working in a start-up atmosphere with a passionate
and talented team. We use a wide array of technologies and offer lots of room
for creativity and professional growth. If you're excited about freeing
developers from proprietary cloud technologies, shoot me a mail because we are
hiring for multiple roles:

\- Junior and Senior Front-End Engineers (TypeScript, Angular 2, Bootstrap 4,
SCSS)

\- Junior and Senior Backend-End Engineers (Java, Spring Boot, Mongo +
MariaDB, HATEOAS APIs)

\- Integration Expert (Go, Python, Java, ... we're looking for a true Polyglot
Engineer)

You can view our open positions at
[https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/](https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/),
or feel free to email me directly at jrudolph at meshcloud dot io. Please
include Stackoverflow and Github Profile if available.

~~~
maxmonlt
I sent you a query about one and half months ago, no replies at all.

------
davmyth07
Cabify (www.cabify.com/jobs) | Madrid, Spain | Full Time | Engineers (Ruby,
Elixir, Go, Javascript, Android), Product Analyst/Analytics, Data Scientists,
Product Designers

Cabify is Spanish/Latin American Uber-alternative operating in >40 cities
across LatAm and Europe. We're growing rapidly and expanding our team,
primarily based in Madrid. We have a number of roles open in our Product team
(Engineering, data science, analytics and design).

Apply or reach out if you want to work on some real-world problems and help
evolve personal transportation across Europe and Latin America. We'd consider
positions based in one of our latin American offices, but really looking for
people to work out of our core office in Madrid, or secondary office in
Barcelona.

~~~
professorTuring
I'm still waiting for you to open some security/tech risk positions =)

~~~
davmyth07
Hi! Drop me a line at david at cabify com. We're looking at opening a role
there now.

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Full Stack Engineer (Front End Focused) | New York,
NY (NYC) | ONSITE | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit unions and
community banks in the United States.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk.

We are always looking for well-rounded engineers that have expertise in python
(django and django-rest-framework), vue.js, react native, ansbile, terraform,
visual design/UI/UX, and/or security.

The interview process entails a call or two to get to know each other,
followed by an in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

Some keywords: * Full Stack Engineer, Full-stack Engineer, Full Stack
Developer, Full-stack Developer * Front End Engineer, Front-end Engineer,
Front End Developer, Full-end Developer * Banking, online banking, mobile
banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News.

------
greghughes
Football Radar, London UK, ONSITE
[https://www.footballradar.com/careers/engineering-data-
scien...](https://www.footballradar.com/careers/engineering-data-science/)

Football Radar are hiring! We are currently recruiting for the position of
Systems Engineer, JavaScript Engineer, and Backend Software Engineer. Our
stack includes Docker, Scala and React, but we prefer the best tool for the
job.

Football Radar was founded with one clear mission: to become the smartest
company in football. We provide world-leading insights to clients across
industries, underpinned by sophisticated and wholly unique football analysis.

Our engineering department comprises twenty people split into focused teams
working on a broad set of problems across trading, modelling and football
analysis. We cultivate an agile working environment; planning milestones and
user stories, heavy collaboration, and understanding every aspect of the
domain is all part of the day-to-day.

Apply at [https://www.footballradar.com/careers/engineering-data-
scien...](https://www.footballradar.com/careers/engineering-data-science/)

------
austenallred
Lambda School | Computer Science Instructor, Machine Learning Instructor |
REMOTE | [https://lambdaschool.com/computer-
science](https://lambdaschool.com/computer-science)

Lambda School is a full online computer science education that is free for
students until they get a job. After they get a job we take a small percentage
of income for two years, only if they're making above $50,000. Our goal is to
make a high-quality education completely risk-free, and make it easy for
people to become skilled, regardless of their current status in life.

We're looking for people who both love programming and love to teach. Empathy
is very important, as you'll be dealing with folks from all walks of life.
Some of our students have never been given many opportunities in this life,
and working with them is especially important.

We go much deeper than "code bootcamps." Our current offering is six months of
full-time instruction. You can see the full curriculum here
[https://github.com/LambdaSchool/LambdaCSA-
Syllabus](https://github.com/LambdaSchool/LambdaCSA-Syllabus). We teach CS
principles, and the vehicles for teaching those are JavaScript/React/Node and
C++.

We have a small core of instructors (from Stanford, Berkeley, Hack Reactor),
and are looking to expand our core of instructors as we grow the number of
students we can accept.

We are announcing our funding very soon, and based on your usage of this site
you've definitely heard of who funded us.

email careers@lambdaschool.com

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Hackers / Mechanical Engineers / Applied Materials Scientists
/ Food Scientists and Technologists / Multilingual Multiplatform Mobile App
Developers | Shenzhen | $neg + equity available | Full-time or REMOTE |
[http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

Work on what you want, within reason. Help define the company and take
ownership of your chosen field.

Registered in Hong Kong, we are a small, mainland China based, international
team in the mid prototyping phase, approaching prep-for-manufacturing on a
novel series of distributed food service locations supporting automated food
preparation and retail. You can look at them as scaled down factories, robotic
chefs or one large distributed just-in-time custom food manufacturing system
including the associated logistics network. Fresh ingredients and personalized
customer orders in, tasty cooked food out.

We are in perfect unison with the largest trends in the sector (convenience,
personalization, mobile ordering, commodification of last mile delivery), are
already oversubscribed for our next investment round and have recently doubled
down by moving to Shenzhen. We have great experience with China, less in
manufacturing, lots in complex systems and emerging technology, and multiple
successful exits globally.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: <Desired Job Title>' in subject.
No recruiters.

~~~
Yuvrajv5
I do have colleagues, who are experienced mobile app developers. They'd be
more than happy to join you as remote developers. Lemme know where should I
send you an email regarding it.

------
thejosh
Tyre Connect | React Developer, Contractor (3 month contract) | Perth,
Australia | Remote

Tyre Connect is looking for a developer for a 3 month contract. You're a
Javascript developer, using React, or have experience with similar frameworks
and are looking to broaden your React skillset.

We use Elixir, PostgreSQL and our new frontend is based on React and we're
using GraphQL to drive this, so experience with GraphQL would be great.

Please forward your resume/website/Github profile and past work experience to
josh [at] tyreconnect [dot] com [dot] au . No recruiters or agencies please.
Please also outline what your expectations of daily rate would be, we're
looking for around 40 hours a week.

------
s3nnyy
[http://www.ginetta.net](http://www.ginetta.net) | Frontend: Modular CSS (BEM
etc.) & Javascript | Zurich | Salary: 95k-105k CHF| EU passport only

Ginetta is a web agency (~ 20 people). The founder worked at Google New York
in UX and the projects are rather big for Swiss standards (clients include SBB
and Swisscom).

In this role we look for engineers who are responsible for building large web
projects; you should be able to handle both HTML/CSS best practises (BEM et
al) and Javascript framework jungle and you should be willing to work with a
team of designers and UX-researchers.

Hiring process:

\- Phone call (getting to know each other)

\- Homework coding task (3 hours max.)

\- Onsite day with us

Send a mail about you to:

jobs@ginetta.tech

------
pdeuchler
JumpCloud | Sr. Software Engineer, Sr. DevOps Engineer, Sr. Security Engineer
| Boulder, Colorado (Greater Denver Area)

ONSITE, REMOTE possible for candidates with a good fit

Like solving BIG problems? Want to solve those problems with cool people? Then
JumpCloud wants you. We’re looking for you to be the next member of our
awesome engineering team. If you enjoy solving challenging technical problems
using the latest technologies in a great team, then this is the job for you.
But wait, you haven’t used those technologies? No worries: we’re open minded
and we believe that good engineering is not technology specific.

About us: JumpCloud is a well funded, venture backed, cloud directory business
based in beautiful downtown Boulder, Colorado. We offer cutting edge hardware
and tools, full benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401(k), etc.) and a
fast-­paced but casual start­up working environment. Local or relocatable
applicant preferred. Our office is right on the Pearl St. Mall in Boulder,
stumbling distance to dozens of restaurants, not to mention the epic hiking,
biking and climbing opportunities in the Flatirons.

Stack: Postgres/Mongo/Redis, NodeJS/Golang, Docker/Saltstack

Contact: jobs@jumpcloud.com

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) | Backend
Software Engineer | Amsterdam, Nairobi | ONSITE | Full Time

Apollo Agriculture is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the
worlds poorest farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the
basic farm tools the rest of the world depends on for food production, good
seed and fertilizer. We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and
use satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably.

We use Scala, Python/NumPy/SciPy (for science/ML), android and are heavy
postgres users. We're building great software for places with low reliability
networks and harsh environmental conditions. We delivered fertilizer to ~1000
farmers earlier this March and are now in the process of getting paid back and
supporting our farmers this season. Right now we're building software tools to
help us communicate with rural farmers who are often illiterate and frequently
struggle even with pressing buttons on their phones.

To apply, send me an email at earl@apolloagriculture.com

------
uniclaude
TenX | [https://www.tenx.tech](https://www.tenx.tech) | Singapore | Onsite
(VISA OK) & REMOTE OK

Positions: DevOps (who can really write tools) | Rust Programmers | Security
Specialists.

Remuneration: Extremely competitive.

Based in Singapore, we're TenX, a cryptocurrency-focused tech company that
strives to build the best software in the crypto world, starting with a multi-
cryptocurrency wallet. Having raised $80M in our ICO, we're now ready to scale
our team and tackle bigger challenges.

We're primarily looking for strong Rust developers, but are open to smart
programmers willing to extend their skillset. We are strong believers in CI,
testing, and safe and secure programming principles, as we're doing business
in a very rough and demanding environment.

The extent of what we're building is very wide, so various backgrounds are
welcome, as long as you do not mind writing solid backend code. Experience
with credit card payment integrations is a definite plus for some of our
projects.

No whiteboard or fizzbuzz interview, but don't worry we'll make you sure can
code.

Reach me at klodio at the company's domain if you want to know more!

------
Peroni
StreetTeam | Full-time | ONSITE | London, UK | £80k-£90k + equity |
[https://getstreetteam.com](https://getstreetteam.com)

StreetTeam is building a global platform which enables everyone to buy product
from people they trust. We're growing fast, breaking new ground and are well
funded by some of the best in the business.

We need an Engineering Manager to support our engineering teams to work the
way that’s best for them as we grow the company. People are our most important
asset, and we need to ensure that they have the right feedback, coaching, and
range of experience to find their mastery and be successful at StreetTeam.
Full spec: [https://street-team.workable.com/jobs/514362](https://street-
team.workable.com/jobs/514362)

StreetTeam believes in freedom and ownership with the focus entirely on the
value you create – there are no set hours, meetings are optional and you can
take as much holiday as you need. We only care about the results you deliver.

Email me directly if you fancy having a chat - stevie.buckley [at]
getstreetteam [dot] com

------
mstoykov
Waltz Networks | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite, Visa |
[http://www.waltznetworks.com](http://www.waltznetworks.com)

We are looking for exceptionally talented, creative, and driven people to help
us build unrivaled autonomous network control software. Join our awesome, fun
and hardworking team to transform networking while taking part in a wide range
of thrilling office games and homegrown memes.

Waltz Networks is evolving the way networks operate. Founded by Cornell
University researchers and funded by New Enterprise Associates, Waltz solved
the 40-year-old problem of closed-loop control in networking and is able to
achieve dynamic optimal routing and control the network in real-time. The
result is a highly reliable, always-on network that is up to 10x better than
traditional networks.

Positions: Software Engineer | Senior Software Engineer | Software Engineer,
SDN | Lead Software Engineer, Security

Apply at
[http://www.waltznetworks.com/careers.html](http://www.waltznetworks.com/careers.html)

------
sl4yt1m3
Teachers Pay Teachers | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | NYC
(New York City) | Full-Time

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)). Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless
Development ([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

We're currently managing our AWS infrastructure with Terraform and our servers
with Chef. All of our newer services are deployed in Docker containers and
managed by Kubernetes. We use a mix of Elixir/Phoenix, PHP, NodeJS, React, and
Python to write our services.

If you want to learn more about us, check us out on The Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/](https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/).

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
recruiting@teacherspayteachers.com or check out our careers page
([https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)).

------
joeATkira
Kira Systems - Toronto, Canada. Multiple roles both REMOTE and ONSITE.
(AI/Machine Learning)

Kira Systems is a fast-growing legal-tech software company. Our mission is to
empower enterprises through intuitive, easy-to-use software tools for
uncovering relevant information in contracts.

The Kira application is built upon our own proprietary, state-of-the-art
machine learning technology. Our customers include some of the world’s best
law firms, professional service firms, and corporations. They use Kira to
quickly and accurately review and analyze contracts for due diligence, real
estate and financial transactions, as well as contract management.

We make serious enterprise software, have fun doing it, and are always looking
for talented people to join our team. We strive to constantly learn, question
the crowd, push the boundaries of existing technology, and solve difficult
problems.

To learn more about career opportunities:

[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

Tech: Clojure, Clojurescript

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Multiple jobs (Backend, Full-Stack) | Paris, France | ONSITE, REMOTE,
Full-time | [https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience.

We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we believe the
adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kickass
hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for Backend and Full-Stack developers.

Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

------
jrhusney
Parabol | Senior Full-Stack Developer | Los Angeles, New York, or Remote

Parabol is solving a problem that plagues many teams: prioritization. We help
teams balance between executing on planned objectives and responding to the
challenges and opportunities of the day. We do this by giving teams a
universal inbox that spans the tools teams use (like Trello, GitHub, ZenDesk,
and their email), guiding the team through prioritizing items by facilitating
their weekly team meeting and reporting on progress at the end of the week.

We love to push the boundaries of technology. Our application is open-source
([https://github.com/ParabolInc/action](https://github.com/ParabolInc/action)),
it's also real-time and multiplayer. Sharing what we've learned is important
to us. If you'd like to get a sense of who we are and how we think, he's a
videocast we did recently for GraphQL Radio:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxag5PXGXN8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxag5PXGXN8)

We've operated our company using our own software, growing to hundreds of
users, and raised a pre-seed round with SV Angel, Slack, and Flight.vc

YOU ARE: ● 5+ years experience architecting and developing software on a team
● Energized about the challenge of creating real-time, multiplayer
applications ● Expert in ES2015+, React, GraphQL, and Node, with good linting
habits ● Familiar with building distributed systems and microservices ● Eager
to give back to the open-source community and share knowledge ● Excited to
create and launch useful tools for the Future of Work ● An empathetic and
generous communicator that lives by, “don't hate, iterate”

CULTURE & COMPENSATION: ● Offering 60% FMV cash salary + early-stage equity ●
Geographically distributed team (CA, NY, TX) that values & promotes work-life
balance ● Convenes 4x/year for all-hands strategy sessions

~~~
dwatts1772
Hello, My name is David Watts. I am a highly experience Full Stack Software
Engineer with over 10 years of software engineering. I have a demonstrated and
proven history working with application development, web design, and
application management and In-depth knowledge of creating and architecting
large and small background services that perform data collection.
Additionally, I possess extensive experience in developing and designing high
performance scalable web applications and deploying enterprise level
applications in diverse industries with emphasis on user functionality and
satisfaction. I am looking to develop in my career and take my skills to the
next level utilizing both my education and my hands on experience and
extensive knowledge to join a challenging and exciting organization.

\-- David Watts p: 916-267-9623 w:
[http://davidwatts.co](http://davidwatts.co)

------
kschults
Scribd | San Francisco, CA | iOS/Android Engineers | VISA | ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Right now we’re looking for: Experienced iOS tech/team leads Mid to Senior
Android developers Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company
culture, is profitable, and well funded. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. We've hired ten full-time people and dozens
of interns from these "Who is Hiring" threads.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board
([http://grnh.se/t1vhmp](http://grnh.se/t1vhmp)) where you’ll find all of our
current opening and the job descriptions. We do our best to respond within 24
hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.

------
skyraider
LedgerX - Digital currency derivatives exchange and clearinghouse that
recently received our Swap Execution Facility and Derivatives Clearing
Organization licenses from the Commodity Futures Trading Commission.

* Full Stack Engineer - New York, NY

LedgerX is hiring a full-stack engineer to work on our
C/C++/Python/React/Redux stack, including high-performance exchange software
and bitcoin clearing infrastructure.

* Lead QA Engineer – New York, NY

LedgerX is seeking an experienced Quality Assurance engineer to write, run and
expand its internal platform test suites. Strong C, C++, Python and relational
database skills required.

* Integrations Engineer - New York, NY

LedgerX is looking to hire an experienced full-stack engineer to build,
maintain, test and improve integrations with third-party services and
software, including regulatory reporting software. Strong Python and
performance profiling and optimization skills required.

careers@ledgerx.com

~~~
RikNieu
Hey, I added your listing to my site too - hope it cool.

------
KerryJones
HubHaus, REMOTE or ONSITE, $80-130K, Fullstack/Backend Developer

[https://thehubhaus.com/careers/fullstack-
developer](https://thehubhaus.com/careers/fullstack-developer)

We're a modern solution to housing, creating community through coliving.

We don't have room or money for a cog in a wheel. You will own your area. We
will provide you with the support, tools, training and anything else you need
to fulfill your particular goals.

Apply with CV to kerry@thehubhaus.com

~~~
KerryJones
US only - we don't have a way to hire FTE's internationally

------
malgorithms
Keybase is! | NYC | SF | CHI | On-site. We're building crypto for everyone,
and we're making our tools/apps for cryptography and secure teamwork on all
platforms: iOS, Android, macOS, Windows, and Linux.

Our software is open source, written in Go and ES6; our apps' interfaces are
built in modern Electron/React/React Native.

[https://keybase.io/jobs](https://keybase.io/jobs)

~~~
peppage
I'm interested in crypto but never programmed anything like that. Almost
exclusively web programming but a lot of Go.

Worth applying? I'm interesting in learning.

~~~
QuinnyPig
It's always worth applying. There's a whole line of people who'll tell you
you're not qualified in one way or another, that you're not good enough, that
you're not what they're looking for. Don't even be in that line-- let alone at
the front of it.

Let the company tell you no; don't tell yourself for them.

~~~
eloquentbit
Great advice!

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of thirteen
senior developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | iOS Developer

[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the future of
wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we've developed the
world’s first wearable power meter for runners that provides insight into
their running technique and performance.

We are looking for an iOS developer who is also an endurance runner, or a
triathlete, or at least to have the passion about running. This is very
important.

Good sense of design is bonus.

Our stack: Go for backend, Swift on mobile.

Being able to relocate to Boulder is required. BTW, if you like running,
Boulder is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of opportunities to run
and train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

If interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com

------
jmejias
Rebel | Senior Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Email Engineer | New York,
NY or Remote | Full Time | [https://gorebel.com/](https://gorebel.com/) |
hiring@rebelmail.com

Hello, at Rebel we are working on making everyone's inbox an interface for
immediate action. We allow our users to send their customers emails that work
like a normal web experience. Customers are submitting reviews, educating
themselves with hotspots, and even shopping with 1-click directly in email. We
believe that the inbox of the future is going to be just another surface for
people to do what they want, like a bit sized application delivered in a push.
We're hiring smart engineers across the stack to help us make that a reality.

Stack: EmberJS NodeJS - API Mongo, Influx, AWS, Docker

------
coripryor
Hustle, Inc.-- all SWE roles are onsite in SF or NYC, full-time.

At Hustle, We build communications software that helps mission-driven
organizations strengthen enduring, personal relationships with their contacts,
and to leverage those relationships to achieve well-defined outcomes.

We are looking for experienced, well-rounded engineers who can help us build a
rock-solid messaging infrastructure, a beautiful web interface, intuitive data
tools, and fast mobile applications. We have a modern stack built on node.js,
React, and React Native, and a veteran engineering team from Facebook and
MongoDB. We're venture-backed by top VC firms including Social Capital and
Index Ventures.

Check out our careers page here:
[https://hustle.com/careers/](https://hustle.com/careers/)

------
alasano
Coveo | JavaScript Developer | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada | Full-time,
ONSITE or REMOTE

We're looking for programmers to join our team working on our new, cool
JavaScript UI search page framework. Our goal is to create a framework that
developers like you will love. We want to enable creation of great custom
search experiences backed by our awesome index technology, and have fun doing
it.

If you're curious, check out our dev documentation here
([https://developers.coveo.com/display/public/JsSearchV1/JavaS...](https://developers.coveo.com/display/public/JsSearchV1/JavaScript+Search+Framework+Home)).
You can even download and play with it, so you know what you're getting into.
We primarily use (and love) Typescript to help grow our codebase without
losing our sanity in addition to recent libraries and tools.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com or simply take a look and apply here
[http://careers.coveo.com/open-positions](http://careers.coveo.com/open-
positions)

------
zarino
mySociety | Full Time Web Developer | UK | Remote
([https://mysociety.org](https://mysociety.org))

Are you a Ruby / Python / Perl / JavaScript developer, looking to work with
friendly colleagues, on projects that make a difference, and fresh technology
challenges?

If so, joining mySociety's 10-person development team might interest you.
We’re a small UK charity making a big difference to Freedom Of Information,
Democracy, and Better Cities worldwide.

Salary: £40,000 to £47,000 depending on experience, plus other benefits.

Application deadline: 10am on Monday 7th August. Interviews will take place
week commencing 14th August.

Apply online at
[https://mysociety.workable.com/jobs/532193](https://mysociety.workable.com/jobs/532193)

------
eric_the_read
Nexia | www.nexiahome.com | Full-stack Ruby / JS (React) Developer |
Broomfield, CO | Full Time

ABOUT US: * Profitable home automation business, since 2009 * We integrate
Z-wave devices, as well as a number of 3rd-party services including Nest and
Alexa

    
    
      * A small team (9 developers, 1 UX) backed by the resources of Ingersoll-Rand

Hiring Process: * One phone interview * Onsite interview

    
    
      There will be a practial component, intended to show off problem-solving skills, not necessarily esoteric tricks.
    
      * Reference checks

Role:

    
    
      * Full-stack software developer
      * Technologies include: Ruby without Rails, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, JS+React
      * We'd be interested in experience with languages such as Go and/or Elixir as well.

~~~
literallycancer
Your website doesn't have a careers page.

------
yahnoosh
Microsoft | Redmond, WA | Full-time | ONSITE | UX developer

The Azure Search team at Microsoft is looking for an experienced front-end
engineer:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=290829&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

Join a startup at Microsoft ([https://aka.ms/azure-search-
startup](https://aka.ms/azure-search-startup))! We are a small team of
experienced engineers, obsessed about the customers and the technology. On
daily basis, we are solving problems in the areas of distributed systems,
machine learning, and information retrieval.

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 100+ ppl,
30+ eng.

Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

[http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack](http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack)

[http://bit.ly/eng-backend](http://bit.ly/eng-backend)

[http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning](http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning)

------
addstructure
AddStructure - [https://addstructure.com](https://addstructure.com) \- Chicago
/ NYC / Remote

AddStructure is building the future of voice-driven commerce for some of the
world's largest retailers. We pride ourselves in providing a great work/life
balance, and if you're interested in the future of natural language
technology, you'll love the problems we're solving. You can be onsite or
remote but must be located in the domestic United States (no visa sponsorship
available).

If interested, please email jobs@addstructure.com.

Currently seeking:

* Senior full-stack developer - significant experience with any of: Node, Java, C#, AWS, Azure, Postgresql

------
etsy
Etsy | Full Stack Software Engineer | Brooklyn, REMOTE

You'll be helping us build delightful products and experiences for people
buying and selling with Etsy. In the Full-Stack Engineering role you will be
contributing at all levels of our application stack, ranging from back-end
technologies (PHP, MySQL, Memcache) to front-end web interfaces (HTML, CSS,
JavaScript) and native apps (iOS and Android).

The teams working on each feature are pretty small (a few engineers, a
designer, and a product manager), so there's a lot of meaningful
collaboration.

Find out more about this role at
www.etsy.com/careers/job/d6f56ba8-f2f5-45fd-b7ae-9497a68f2c8a

------
inzura
InsurTech company Inzura Ltd in the UK is hiring. Senior Python DevOps, South
East England / Surrey based. 75K to 90K (pounds) plus stock options. We are
early stage but revenue generating with international customers.

We are developing a platform for insurers to deliver digital insurance and on-
demand services and include the native app front end, SaaS operational
infrastructure and data analytics. We use Django Rest framework and RabbitMQ.
Our system includes UBI/Telematics and photo analysis with deep learning.
Offices in UK, Singapore and Thailand.

Email: jobs@inzura.com for more information. www.inzura.com

------
jackgavigan
Zcash | REMOTE | Full time | Engineering Project Manager

The Zcash team is building a permissionless inclusive global financial
platform. See [https://z.cash](https://z.cash) for more info. We’re seeking an
Engineering Project Manager to lead and grow our engineering team.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      o Managing product development
        - Tracking product development
        - Clarifying requirements, including the use cases driving them
        - Maintaining a roadmap with milestones and their anticipated schedule
    
      o Team management:
        - Helping individual engineers grow on a trajectory that is fulfilling for their specific goals
        - Cultivating peer and mentorship relationships within the team as well as between our team and the broader community
        - Continually improving and refining our engineering processes
      
      o Zcash Foundation Collaboration:
        - Coordinating with the Foundation to dovetail our goals and resources wherever possible
        - Facilitating open collaboration between our engineers and the broader community
    

Desired Skills & Experience:

    
    
      - Experience as a project manager of a medium-sized software development team (10–50 people) 
      - Excellent at communicating effectively, understanding and managing emotions effectively, and social, organizational, and negotiation skills
      - Exposure to different software development methodologies
      - A clear understanding of trade-offs between schedule, scope, and quality
      - Familiarity with open source software and test-driven development
      - Background in software development/engineering
    

Compensation, Benefits & Logistics

    
    
      - Competitive Salary. Health Insurance plan for US-based employees.
      - Full time position, 40 hours per week. REMOTE. No relocation required.
      - “Fun Friday” - 20% time working on any project relevant to Zcash of your choice.
      - Occasional travel for company meetings or other events is expected, approximately quarterly.
      - Distributed work of this nature requires strong communication / coordination skills. We rely heavily on calendaring, meeting schedules, Slack, and Github to coordinate.
    

How to apply: Email a resume and cover letter in text or PDF form to jobs [at]
z.cash.

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| Princeton, NJ, USA | ONSITE

We're based in Princeton and NYC and we are a rapidly growing startup sending
out thousands of products a week to our subscribers! It's a product that
everyone around you will at least try, if not enjoy!

We deliver pre-portioned superfood eats to your freezer. Our 29 flavor
combinations of sundaes, smoothies, overnight oats, soups, and chia parfaits
are created by our team of chefs and nutritionists and come packed with
organic fruits and vegetables, and no added sugar or preservatives. Each cup
is perfectly portioned -- all you have to do is take it out of the freezer,
add your liquid of choice and blend, heat or soak. All produce is picked at
peak nutrition and frozen on the farm, so it’s just as fresh and nutritious as
the farmers’ market.

We are a venture-backed e-commerce company based in New York City with our
tech team in Princeton. We’ve expanded distribution and product offerings,
resulting in drastic growth in recent months. We’ve been featured in Vogue,
InStyle, Refinery29, Well+Good, Popsugar, among many others!

We're looking for software engineers, of the front-end, and full-stack Python
/ Flask / Google Cloud / js / node variety! :)

[https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers)

------
esher
fortrabbit | DevOps Engineer| Berlin | ONSITE preferred | €50k - €60k |
https//www.fortrabbit.com

fortrabbit is PHP as a Service — cloud hosting dedicated for a modern PHP.
More dev, less ops for web designers, startups and digital agencies.
fortrabbit is a small and fine bootstrapped company located in Berlin
Kreuzberg. If you've ever wondered what it’s like to build and grow services
for yourself, this is the place. We use our own services every day to be more
productive in our work. We take work seriously and expect each person to be
self motivated.

tech stack: AWS, LXC, GoLang, Linux (Ubuntu), Apache, HAproxy, NGNIX, FPM …

[https://fortrabbit.breezy.hr/p/dfcfddca653301-devops-
enginee...](https://fortrabbit.breezy.hr/p/dfcfddca653301-devops-engineer) or
fl@fortrabbit.com

------
profpandit
Goa (India) ONSITE We're developing an enterprise developer tool for the Mac.
We have a small house to work out of in Dona Paula, an outskirt of Panjim,
located in a quiet neighborhood, very close to the ocean. We're looking for 2
developers to pair up, initially for a 10 month period. The work involves app
UI design and speech recognition algo design targeting the MacBook.

you can start working immediately. we will pay you a salary and offer
performance linked bonuses in the form of equity.

Goa is a great place to work and to hang out in.

email: rohit@khitchdee.net

------
bdmorgan
Motorola Solutions | Cloud Infrastructure Engineering Team | Full time |
Seattle or Salt Lake City

On any given day, every moment matters to someone, somewhere. And every
moment, Motorola Solutions’
([https://www.motorolasolutions.com/en_us/products/smart-
publi...](https://www.motorolasolutions.com/en_us/products/smart-public-
safety-solutions-story.html)) innovations, products and services play
essential roles in people’s lives. We help firefighters see around buildings
and police officers see around street corners. We keep utility workers
connected and visible to each other with real-time voice and data
communication across the smart grid. And we provide the situational awareness
first responders need when a moment brings catastrophe. We help people be
their best in their moments that matter.

Looking for experienced engineers capable of implementing and operating
platform infrastructure services, CI/CD pipeline, and data/analytics services
on AWS. Ideal candidate has 3+ years experience, writes code (GoLang, Python,
Node.js, and Java primarily), and has experience building and supporting SLA-
backed production services. Automation fanatics will jump to the front of the
queue. Any specific knowledge or experience in the areas of security, CI/CD
pipelines, performance/scalability engineering, capacity planning, or AWS
serverless computing would be awesome.

Contact me at bryan dot morgan at motorolasolutions dot com

------
mabbo
Amazon Toronto | Software Devs, Web Dev, TPM, Interns | Toronto (and other
cities too) | ONSITE

Amazon Toronto has been around for the last six years, growing from 7
developers in the Mississauga warehouse to 600 mostly developers based
downtown, half way between the Air Canada Center and the Rogers Center. The
office is still growing, and a second building on King street has just been
announced.

Most divisions are always looking for talented people and are interested in
hiring. Divisions of Amazon in Toronto:

Fulfillment Technology (software to run warehouses); Flex/Logistics
(delivery); Fulfillment By Amazon (sell things using Amazon's warehouses);
Customer Service Technology (make CS associates tools better); Alexa (voice
assistant); Supply Chain Optimization Tech; Amazon FreeTime (Kindle Fire for
kids); Amazon Connections (internal feedback and survey tool + data
analytics); Probably a couple more that I either have forgotten or opened a
team here and I didn't notice.

Happy to help anyone interested in learning more about the office (I've been
around here for five years). Feel free to email me at moabbott@amazon.com.

Or if you're more a self-serve-tool kind of person, Amazon.jobs knows more
than I do:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/search?loc_query=Toronto%2C+ON%2C...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/search?loc_query=Toronto%2C+ON%2C+Canada&category%5B%5D=software-
development)

~~~
jpetso
I somehow find it really weird to see Canadian proper nouns with American
spelling for Centre.

~~~
mabbo
American spell-checkers have ruined me.

------
blasdel
AWS EC2 (KaOS Platform) | Systems Development Engineers | Seattle, WA | Full-
time, Onsite

Each time we launch a new instance type, the KaOS Platform team is responsible
for pulling together the numerous components – new hardware from our hardware
team, changes to the hypervisor, and whatever other unique components are
needed. This critical team coordinates across EC2 and other parts of AWS,
builds key specifications for new platforms, and tests both correctness and
performance of the platform. The team also plays a key role when system
updates are required, as the highest level to escalate to.

We're a motley crew from diverse technical backgrounds, and welcome people
who've done disparate roles between straight development and full-on
operations. Preferably you'd have deep experience in more than one of the
following: distributed systems management, hypervisors, Linux device drivers,
custom hardware, package management, distributed test automation, performance
tuning, and oem systems integration. If you've run into the limits of
mainstream configuration management systems and devops practices even better.
There's no standard type of engineer here, but you do absolutely need to be
able to do Linux systems programming in languages like Python, Ruby, or Go.

We're also looking for similarly experienced Dev Managers and TPMs

Email my username @amazon.com and I'll try to shepherd you through the BigCo
hiring process

------
amitklein
Nexar | [https://www.getnexar.com/](https://www.getnexar.com/) | Tel Aviv,
Bangalore, New York, San Francisco | ONSITE

Nexar is building the first over-the-top vehicle-to-vehicle (V2V) network on
the planet, to predict and prevent accidents. We use AI, machine vision,
sensor fusion, real-time networking and quite a few other buzzwords to create
a new, delightful, and really safe, driving experience, powered by your
smartphone, with the potential of saving the 1,300,000 people who die on the
road every year.

On the way, we capture and understand driving the world’s roads probably
better than anyone else, with drivers from dozens of countries using Nexar for
their commute or as part of their job. Since launching last fall, we have
grown to the point where we’re over 20X larger than Google’s self-driving
fleet, and we’re just getting started.

That’s where you get into the picture. We are looking for some really smart,
really passionate, and really mission-driven people to bring into our growing
team, and help us meet the scale and opportunity in front of us.

We have a lot of openings: TLV: Algorithms (AI), Deep Learning, Research,
Mobile Engineerings TLV: Associate Product Manager TLV/NY/SF: Growth/BD
Bangalore: Full Stack Web Engineers

You can view openings at:
[https://www.getnexar.com/jobs/](https://www.getnexar.com/jobs/)

------
chrissnell
Wealthfront | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | Redwood City, CA or US-based
Remote | REMOTE, [https://www.wealthfront.com/](https://www.wealthfront.com/)

Hi HN, hiring manager here.

We're looking for Senior Infrastructure Engineers to help us design and build
our next generation of infrastructure. We aim to build a well-rounded team and
we're looking for engineers with a deep Linux systems background, strong
TCP/IP networking abilities, and experience building CI/CD pipelines. Windows
experience is a big plus (we have a small amount of this infra).

This is not an entry-level DevOps position; this role requires senior-level
skills, proven mentorship experience, and at least six years of experience
working in a production environment in an infrastructure/DevOps engineer
capacity.

We're a modern infrastructure engineering team and we build many tools in-
house, so you will need to demonstrate proficiency in a one of the languages
commonly used for infrastructure : Go (strongly preferred), Ruby, Python, or
Java. Experience with app containerization (Docker or rkt) and orchestration
systems (Kubernetes) is a big plus!

Sound interesting? Please reach out to me by applying here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/d2e9b730-ebad-4331-ae41-be...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/d2e9b730-ebad-4331-ae41-be8a9651f735)

------
adam-_-
Adzuna | London, UK | ONSITE | Competitive Salary + Equity

Software Engineers, Junior Product Manager & Digital Marketing Manager.

Come and help us make job search better for our global audience of job
seekers. We mix machine learning, search technology, web crawling and more to
build our websites and apps.

Our technology stack includes: Perl (web apps), ReactJS (frontend), Python & R
(data-science and machine learning), Ruby (chef - server automation) as well
as MySQL, Solr, ELK, Git, AWS, RabbitMQ, Gearman etc.

Adzuna is a search engine for jobs used by over 10 million visitors per month
that aims to list every job, everywhere. We search thousands of websites so
our users don’t have to, bringing together millions of ads in one place. By
providing smarter search options and powerful data about the job market, as
well as unique tools like ValueMyCV, we give jobseekers the information they
need to take control of their careers.

Adzuna launched in the UK in July 2011 and now operates in 16 countries. We
have a great, international team, top class investors, recently won an award
for best crowdfunding round of the year, and have been recognised as one of
the government’s Future Fifty and Sunday Times Tech Track 100 fastest-growing
tech companies in Britain.

For more information, send an email to adam {at} adzuna.com or see
[https://www.adzuna.co.uk/search?q=adzuna](https://www.adzuna.co.uk/search?q=adzuna)

------
googletron
Gyroscope [[https://gyrosco.pe](https://gyrosco.pe)] | Remote / Onsite |
Devops Engineer

We are building a new operating system for the human body. The Gyroscope app
is currently featured in the Health & Fitness section of the app store and has
a few thousand paying members, with many gigs of new health data coming in
every day. We are working on using that data to help people live healthier
lives, lose weight and be more productive.

We are looking for experienced DevOps person to help us scale the system
powering tons of users health data and gathering it all in one place for
analysis. Our current stack includes Postgresql, Cassandra, Golang, Python and
Kafka familiarity with these tools would be a huge plus and we would love to
hear from you.

We are a small (3 full time & some contractors) distributed team, currently in
SF, SD, and Canada. We are looking for motivated hard working team members
with a great sense of teamwork.

More about why we're hiring: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-
cash-anand-shar...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-cash-anand-
sharmas-gyroscope-is-building-the-backend-to-the-journey-of-you/) As
originally seen on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203)

Contact: mahdi@gyrosco.pe

------
atishd
EquityZen | Product Analytics Specialist | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time

EquityZen is an early-mid stage financial technology company, backed by
leading venture and PE investors. Our platform enables large, private
companies to deliver liquidity to their shareholders, while providing
investors access to invest in these proven, pre-IPO companies. EquityZen has
served 70+ premier tech and digital health companies, and is proud to be
considered a liquidity provider by 1 out of 3 of the largest unicorns.

A testament to EquityZen's secure, paperless, and industry-defining online
investment platform, we have successfully completed 1500+ private placement
transactions. Watch this short video to learn more: equityzen.com/press

EquityZen's investors include pedigreed VCs like Tim Draper as well as Wall St
behemoths like WorldQuant. Members of our team have deep experience in both
software engineering and financial technology, with prior experience at
institutions such as AQR Capital Management, J.P. Morgan, and Symantec. Check
out the team here: equityzen.com/team

We're looking for a Product Analytics Specialist to split time between data
science + product work as we bring private markets to the public.

Meet us & get started here: [https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
jyw
Zeus | Full-stack Web Engineer | San Francisco, CA | On-site | Fulltime |
zeusliving.com

At Zeus, we're changing the experience of renting a furnished home.
Traditionally, renting a furnished home involves either paying exorbitant
rates or a grueling, soul-sucking search on Craigslist. We believe the best
way to fix this process is not to make another rental search site, but to own
the entire stack so we can control the whole experience. From fast and easy
booking on our website to a friendly welcome when you check in, Zeus ensures
your stay is convenient and seamless.

Zeus has raised over $3M in seed financing from Bowery Capital, Initialized
Capital, Floodgate, and Google Ventures. The Zeus founders have all had
previous exits and have worked in real estate and technology for over 10
years.

We currently have a small engineering team of 3 so we are looking for a full-
stack senior engineer who can run projects and help establish the foundation
of our team. You'll primarily be working on web development. Your projects
will be split between our public-facing website that our tenants and landlords
use and the custom software that runs our internal operations.

We are looking for pragmatic engineers who communicate well and get things
done. We like to ship things fast and iterate quickly. Our stack is AWS,
Postgres, Rails, JQuery, and Bootstrap. It's not required you know any of
these technologies as long as you're willing to learn.

Email me directly at joe@zeusliving.com if interested.

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris or Palo
Alto | Full-time onsite |Software Engineer | (VISA sponsorship for Paris)

Your mission:

• Build systems that make the best decision in 50ms, half a million times per
second. Across three continents and six datacenters, 24/7.

• Find the signal hidden in tens of TB of data, in one hour, using over a
thousand nodes on our Hadoop cluster. And constantly keep getting better at it
while measuring the impact on our business.

• Get stuff done. A problem partially solved today is better than a perfect
solution next year. Have an idea during the night ? Code it in the morning,
push it at noon, test it in the afternoon and deploy it the next morning.

• High stakes, high rewards: 1% increase in performance may yield millions for
the company. But if a single bug goes through, the Internet goes down (we’re
only half joking).

• Develop open source projects. Because we are working at the forefront of
technology, we are dealing with problems that few have faced. We’re big users
of open source, and we’d like to give back to the community.

Feel free to drop me a line for a chat =) n.rassam[at]criteo.com
[http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Software-D...](http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Software-Development-Engineer.pdf)

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven, the Netherlands
| REMOTE (< 200km)

TalkJS is the messaging platform for platforms. We're looking for an
experienced programmer - the kind that could make it to "software architect"
at a boring bigco but prefers to get their hands dirty.

Our stack is made of Elixir, ES6, React, PostgreSQL and a little bit of Node.

We're particularly looking for people with strong front-end skills, with an
eye for design and UX. This means that either you identify as a frontender, or
as a full-stack developer.

We're also looking to fill some commercial roles:

    
    
        * Customer success manager - help our customers achieve their goals
        * Content marketer - show the world what chat can do for their business
        * SaaS sales guru - help build the worlds greatest sales team
    

Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same from you. If
you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you want to be
the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply. If you want
to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch.

We prefer on-site for all positions, but remote is OK as long as you're max 2
hours away from Eindhoven so we can meet often. Eindhoven has a great low-cost
airport so this includes a fair share of Europe.

Apply or ask questions through the chat popup on our website.

------
basgys
Stairlin | Zürich, Switzerland | Full-time | REMOTE | Frontend Engineer |
[https://stairlin.com/jobs.html](https://stairlin.com/jobs.html)

Stairlin is building a marketplace for anyone to easily start or run their
business online; and to offer their customers a seamless experience to find,
book and pay for their services in 15 seconds or less.

As a frontend engineer, you will work on our B2C and B2B web platforms. This
includes implementing new features and refining existing ones. You will also
work closely with our sales team in order to bring customers feedback into our
product.

What we'll expect from you:

    
    
      * 5+ years of experience with software development
      * Experience in Javascript (ES5/6/7)
      * Experience with React, Redux, Saga or similar tools
      * Experience with HTML and SCSS
      * Deep understanding of browsers, HTTP and networking
      * Excellent written and verbal communication skills
      * Strong opinions, weakly held
      * Bonus: You speak one swiss national language
    

Some of the technologies we use:

Frontend: [JS, ES6, React, Redux, Saga, HTML, SCSS, Webpack]

Backend: [Go, Microservices, LEGO, Couchbase, InfluxDB, Docker, Swarm]

Apply here: ['job', '@', 'stairlin.com'].join('') or contact me for more info:
['bg', '@', 'stairlin.com'].join('') (I am Bastien Gysler, co-founder and
software engineer)

------
mlent
SumUp | (Senior) Frontend Engineer (React/Node) | Berlin | ONSITE, VISA
[https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

The people of SumUp have brought the best way to accept card payments to 15
countries so far, but we won’t stop there. Headquartered in London, SumUp's
major offices are in Berlin, Sofia and São Paulo. The Berlin office alone
comprises more than 130 people from more than 30 countries.

SumUp could be interesting for you as an engineer in part because we cover so
many platforms: we have physical hardware (made right here in Berlin), our own
proprietary payment processing platform, mobile apps on iOS and Android, SDKs
and APIs supporting third-party integration, and of course (the main star, in
this team's humble opinion) a merchant-facing web app.

The frontend team consists of 6 devs, looking to grow by several members. We
are hiring both senior and mid-level developers:

>>> Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/E4A7BCCB2B](https://sumup.workable.com/j/E4A7BCCB2B)

>>> Frontend Engineer:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/10969B9646](https://sumup.workable.com/j/10969B9646)

You'll be a great fit if you have a passion for technical excellence, enjoy
implementing beautiful designs, are comfortable working in a linux
environment, and strive to learn something new every day!

------
epberry
Perceive | Full Stack Developer | West Lafayette, Indiana | FULL-TIME |
www.perceiveinc.com

Perceive is a computer vision startup based in West Lafayette, IN working to
improve customer service in retail stores. We’ve obtained over a million
dollars in seed funding to create the first digital assistant for a physical
store. We’re looking for a full-time software engineer with experience
building front-end applications, preferably for mobile. This person will work
closely with a team of computer vision experts and hardware hackers to deliver
analysis results to customers. The position comes with a lot of authority,
from creating the look and feel of our web applications, to deciding the best
way to quickly build our first cross-platform mobile app, to studying and
understanding how the app affects retail associates who use it as an essential
tool for their job. A interest in psychology and motivating human behavior
through software will come in very handy. Compensation includes salary and
equity befitting an early employee. Semi-remote work available.

Required Skills: 2+ years writing Javascript, 2+ years CSS experience,
Launched and supported a native mobile app, Worked with REST APIs

At least one of the following: UX Design, Python and Flask/Django, Worked with
React, Vue.js, or similar

How to Apply: Email your resume to hello@perceiveinc.com along with a few
sentences telling us about yourself, why you might want to work at Perceive,
and what you think of Elon Musk’s description of AI as the “greatest
existential threat facing humanity”.

------
matb33
Grade A Labs | Full stack web developer | Ottawa, Canada | Full-time, ONSITE |
$60k-$90k

Grade A Labs is the new innovation arm of Grade A (gradea.ca). We serve
clients that are looking to innovate through custom web applications, but we
also spend time on our own ideas. We offer the potential to be part owner of
something we create together.

We are looking for an exceptional Full Stack Web Developer who is fluent in
React, Node, and relational databases, or has experience with similar
technologies.

Contact me at mbouchard@gradealabs.com to talk!

------
ppcsf
GetSwift | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE | FULLTIME | $70k - $90k

GetSwift is a software company that aims to optimize last-mile delivery. We
are well-funded (recently closed a $24M round) and listed on the ASX in 2016.
Our software is used in 65 countries and across 60+ industries, and our
clients include companies like Pizza Hut, Little Caesars Pizza, Lion Nathan,
Commonwealth Bank of Australia, Mitre10, Just Eat, and Red Rooster.

As an early-stage employee, you'll have a big impact on the architecture of
our product, which includes vehicle routing & dispatching, data analytics/
modelling, and complex SPAs. Our stack is varied and includes .NET, Java,
Python, Typescript, React, AWS, Kafka, Kubernetes, and Haskell.

We're hiring at all levels of the stack, but we'd be particularly interested
in full-stack engineers. The only real requirement is that you're self-
motivated and able to learn quickly, but there's bonus points for:

• The ability to code in a variety of languages

• Devops, containers, Kubernetes, aws

• Familiarity with any part of our stack

Our interview process consists of a short code test (if you don't have any
publicly accessible code for us to look at), and a technical interview in our
Collins St office, 1-2 hours. After that, we'll be in touch within about a
week.

Email me (joash at getswift dot co), prefixing the subject with "HN:". Include
anything you think will show off your skills!

------
atishd
EquityZen | Engineering Lead | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time

EquityZen is an early-mid stage financial technology company, backed by
leading venture and PE investors. Our platform enables large, private
companies to deliver liquidity to their shareholders, while providing
investors access to invest in these proven, pre-IPO companies. EquityZen has
served 70+ premier tech and digital health companies, and is proud to be
considered a liquidity provider by 1 out of 3 of the largest unicorns.

A testament to EquityZen's secure, paperless, and industry-defining online
investment platform, we have successfully completed 1500+ private placement
transactions. Watch this short video to learn more: equityzen.com/press

EquityZen's investors include pedigreed VCs like Tim Draper as well as Wall St
behemoths like WorldQuant. Members of our team have deep experience in both
software engineering and financial technology, with prior experience at
institutions such as AQR Capital Management, J.P. Morgan, and Symantec. Check
out the team here: equityzen.com/team

We're looking for an Engineering Lead to handle A-Z of our technology as we
bring private markets to the public.

Meet us & get started here: [https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
fjw
Trialspark | Full-stack engineers, product designers, and more | New York City
/ NYC | Full time, ONSITE |
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few employees to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. For engineers specifically, you'll be working at
all levels of the stack (flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trialspark](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trialspark)
or shoot me a message at frank@trialspark.com!

------
wklieber
Software Engineering Institute (SEI) | Compiler Researcher | Pittsburgh, PA,
USA | ONSITE

We are looking for someone familiar with compilers (particularly dataflow
analysis or other forms of static analysis) to work on projects developing
techniques for automatically repairing source code to remove certain common
classes of vulnerabilities.

Software vulnerabilities constitute a major threat to many of our nation’s
critical systems. The SEI is currently looking at improving software analysis
and code repair technologies to eliminate security vulnerabilities much faster
and at a much lower cost than current manual repair capabilities. We are
improving the technologies by developing new techniques for analyzing and
transforming code, in source code and intermediate representations.

The successful candidate will both work on advanced research projects and work
directly with customers to help transition our research into practice.
Candidates will be subject to a background check and must be eligible to
obtain and maintain a Department of Defense security clearance.

Apply online at:
[https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=1598504&B_ID=44&...](https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=1598504&B_ID=44&InternalJobCode=126116&fid=1&Adid=0&CountryID=3&LanguageID=2)

------
mightybyte
Takt | Haskell Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE preferred, but
REMOTE is an option for senior candidates.

Takt also has open positions for Data Scientist, Data Engineer, Systems and
Infrastructure Engineer, Product Managers/Designers, and more. Check them out
at [http://takt.com/careers](http://takt.com/careers). Here is the Haskell
Engineer job description:

Takt is seeking experienced Haskell programmers to help develop our flagship
product. Our platform processes giant event streams of all kinds, identifying
patterns, trends and opportunities to intervene and improve processes, aided
by machine learning. Our vision will change the way people engage across
multiple industries, be it retail, finance, or healthcare. We're reaching more
than 10 million users, making us one of the largest ventures using Haskell.

As a Takt engineer, you'll work in small, self-sufficient teams with the
shared goal of delivering excellent software anchored in an agile culture of
quality, delivery, and innovation. You understand that legacy code is the work
you did yesterday. You also share our passion for functional programming and
using data to solve complex problems. Contact mightybyte at the google mail
service for more information.

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics | Backend Engineers, Frontend Web Developers | Boston, MA

Frameshift Genomics ([http://frameshift.io](http://frameshift.io)) is hiring
backend engineers and web developers to work on the iobio project
([http://iobio.io](http://iobio.io)), building a real­-time genomics analysis
platform. Web developers will be creating web applications with functionality
ranging from visualizing terabytes of biological data to fine grained
interrogation of disease­ causing mutations that open the world of complex
genomic analysis to medical professionals and scientists with limited or no
experience in computational analysis. These applications are built on our
technology stack, consisting of a node web service backend, which streams
analysis results via websockets to the web applications, where results are
visualized using D3. The successful applicant will be involved in further
developing the iobio framework (client libraries and server), designing and
building new web apps, and creating new visualizations. For backend engineers
we are looking to create systems that will analyze huge amounts of genomic
data, support the visualization and collaboration needs of our web apps, and
provide a robust API for data visualization. We are built on AWS and are
looking to leverage the cloud wherever possible, but will most likely require
traditional server setups for clients with sensitive patient data. The
successful applicant will be involved in both designing and building these
systems. Remuneration will include both a competitive salary and stock in
Frameshift Genomics. Contact us at cmiller@frameshift.io

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Software Engineer, DevOps, Data Engineer | Redwood City, CA |
ONSITE, [https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

Make a difference with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare.
We're building a real-time data network that allows getting health data from
anywhere to anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean
RESTful API that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

We have a whole pile of fun, interesting problems, and a team of smart,
passionate people that love working on them. We like to work iteratively in
small teams, and to give people autonomy and ownership to solve those
problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modelling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
      - Building intuitive UIs to allow users to find and share their health data
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Data Network Engineer (node.js, MongoDB, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f35d3379-1220-4cf1-a117-d1dc06778459
      - Data Engineering Lead (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/6a1d2a62-5561-4ba3-818a-adb0017c6f36
      - Customer Team Engineer (node.js, MongoDB, Redis, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/2b4ad954-8eff-47d1-a189-ba48a469537b
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. Contact us at jobs@humanapi.co -- we're nice!

~~~
skadamat
FYI your link to [https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers) is
404'ing !

------
ainsej
Improbable | Software Engineer | San Francisco, London |
[http://www.improbable.io](http://www.improbable.io)

I'm an infrastructure engineer at Improbable. We're building SpatialOS, a
distributed operating system that facilitates simulation on an unprecedented
scale.

We recently raised a huge round lead by SoftBank which is allowing to push the
boundaries of virtual world creation, which you can read more about on Wired
([http://www.wired.co.uk/article/improbable-quest-to-build-
the...](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/improbable-quest-to-build-the-matrix))

I'm particularly interested in finding people who want to join our new
engineering effectiveness team to build tools and define development practices
for a rapidly growing organisation. If you're passionate about developer
productivity, build systems and designing great APIs for internal usage, reach
out to me.

A full list of roles is available at
[https://improbable.io/careers/opportunities](https://improbable.io/careers/opportunities)
If you're interested and want to chat more about Improbable feel free to
contact me directly at ainsley@improbable.io

------
signafire
Signafire | Data Engineer | New York | ONSITE
[http://signafire.com/careers/](http://signafire.com/careers/)

To apply, email jobs[at]signafire[dot]com with the subject line [Hacker News
Data Engineer] and your resume attached. Please include a brief personal
summary.

If you're in New York, passionate about Big Data technologies, and have an
interest in functional programming, distributed systems, text analytics, and
search: this is the job for you! Our data engineers build and support the
backbone of our software. We're a Clojure shop with a distributed processing
architecture powered by: Elasticsearch, Apache Storm, RabbitMQ, Redis, Docker,
Linux, and AWS. Experience with Clojure or these technologies is preferred but
not required. Local candidates only please. Check out more about the position
at [http://signafire.com/careers/](http://signafire.com/careers/)

About the company: Signafire is the leader in data fusion and content
analytics. We enable the rapid collection, integration, and analysis of data,
allowing our clients to make smarter decisions using all of the data at their
fingertips.

------
jpcody
Software Engineer | Blackbaud | Austin, TX | Onsite (Relocation Available)

\--

Solve hard problems that truly matter with a team that's smart, experienced,
and kind. What problems? Help kids afford college by making it easier for them
to find and receive scholarships.

\--

The Job: You'll be writing vanilla JS, React, HTML, CSS, and wiring things to
Rails on the back-end. More technical details forthcoming—read on.

The Department: We're a 4-member product engineering team within a 13-member
engineering department Technical Details: Rails, React, AWS, Postgres,
Elasticsearch, Cassandra, Redis, Memcached, and some internal tooling in Go

The Interview Process: You'll talk to me (Product Engineering Manager), then
our CTO, do some remote coding to chat code, come on-site and pair, meet the
team, and meet a founder.

\--

You're pragmatic, smart, work well with others, and take ownership of features
from planning to production. Preferably, you're proficient with some of our
technical stack, and you'll make the entire team better as an individual
contributor, a teacher, and an occasional foil.

We take a lot of pride in accomplishing disproportionately big tasks, and to
do that we treat engineers like professionals with clear expectations and
regular feedback. And we're kind, respectful, and obsessed with the customer
experience along the way.

\--

joshua.cody@blackbaud.me

------
captaintobs
Scribd | Senior Recommendations/Search Engineer | San Francisco | VISA |
ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Our team is looking for smart engineers to work on our recommendation and
search systems. You should have a strong machine learning background with
experience in search or recommendations with a production system or a MS/PHD
in a related field. Scala/Spark and SQL experience is a plus. We are also
looking for senior Rails engineers.

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. We work on an ambitious project to organize all the books in the
world and use it to take book discovery to the next level. Scribd has a very
friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable, and well funded.
We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work life balance.
Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites), Go, MySQL,
Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far.

If you have questions you can reach me at toby at scribd.com. I am happy to
answer any question related to this role. Please apply directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773).
NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

------
erichurkman
eShares | Palo Alto, San Francisco, Seattle, New York | Engineering &
technical roles | Full time | ONSITE

eShares is the platform and network for tracking and managing private asset
ownership. Many of the companies you see on this page use eShares to manage
their equity and option grants. We're looking for a wide range of people to
join us.

We'll help relocate from the bay area to Seattle or New York (get trained in
the bay area, then move). Our New York presence launches this fall.

* Senior full stack engineers (Python, Django, PostgreSQL, APIs, AWS, React) * Dev-ops (AWS, Ansible, Jenkins, - or - what are we missing?) * Security engineers * Senior product design (HTML, CSS, UI/UX)

What's eShares like (aka, what's different)?
[https://blog.esharesinc.com/eshares-101/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/eshares-101/)

How do we hire at eShares? [https://blog.esharesinc.com/how-to-
hire/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/how-to-hire/)

What do eShares offer letters look like?
[https://blog.esharesinc.com/a-better-offer-
letter/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/a-better-offer-letter/)

eric+aug@esharesinc.com

------
jakubk
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. Recently
acquired by CTrip, China's biggest travel services provider, we have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on London and
Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@skyscanner.net if you want me to
refer you, and/or have questions.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
yoloswagins
Homelight | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE | fulltime |
[https://www.homelight.com/careers](https://www.homelight.com/careers)

Current Interview Process: quick chat, engineering phone screen, onsite, team
lunch, reference check, offer.

HomeLight is creating the best way for home buyers and sellers to find the
best real estate agent using objective data about real estate agent
performance. We're continually working on our matching algorithm (machine
learning & data science) and currently working on some big initiatives to
improve how home buyers and sellers and agents interact with homelight and
with each other (mobile apps, new product features, etc.)

We're a small team of 7 engineers. Our stack is Ruby on Rails(4.2 and 5), and
Postgresql(9.6) hosted on Heroku. The front end is using Ember. We've got
reasonable test coverage with rspec. People know python and R.

Tasks are reasonably defined, and its normal to push back on tasks to
determine the business value in our work. We're not just a feature factory, we
care about the value delivered in what we build. As engineers, we have an
enormous amount of latitude in the implementation details of our work. Because
we're small, you're going to need to know the full stack.

We're looking to hire Software Engineers, Machine Learning Engineers, and Data
Engineers. If you're interested in real estate, you should apply.

I applied via the link on the careers page, but if you have any questions, you
can email me at evan@homelight.com. When you apply, make sure to mention you
saw this hackernews post.

------
somberi
Jio Money. Bangalore, India. Many Positions - focus is on cryptocurrency,
distributed databases and ReactJS. Full time.

The problem scope is large, complex and fascinating problem to crack.

The potential to bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what
excited me to work on this.

In this iteration I am looking to hire functional programmers (Clojure, etc),
data platform engineers and project managers who will work of Bangalore,
India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants, welcome.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.

On a side note and for the readers outside India : It also helps to note that
Jio, which is our cellular telephony play, launched around the same time, now
is the world's largest cellular data network (pumping 26,000 TB per day). We
now have 130 million subscribers (in ~9 months). In addition to our 4G
network, last month we also launched our 25$ feature phone which has 4G and
NFC on it, to create the largest NFC ecosystem in the country. My team built
the framework that we use to build apps rapidly on low end phones.

~~~
abhicrysis
Are you looking for Android Developer? If yes, then I'm interested.

~~~
somberi
Email me.

~~~
abhicrysis
What's your email id?

~~~
vimal1083
Read the description again

~~~
abhicrysis
Desription says google's email service. Is takenottie@gmail.com the email
address?

------
manuelmorales
Workshare | Front-end, Back-end | Fulltime | Barcelona / London | ONSITE |
www.workshare.com

At Workshare we are in the process of opening offices in Barcelona to build a
new team there to work in parallel with our offices in London.

We are looking for developers on both locations, with experience on React,
Backbone, Elixir or Ruby to help us develop Transact
([https://www.workshare.com/product/transact](https://www.workshare.com/product/transact)).
Project that just started taking off. We offer competitive salaries which vary
depending on the location and the possibility of working from home one day per
week.

We are a team that cares about learning new things, the quality of our code,
good practices, design and software architecture. We like to organize
activities to encourage this culture in our developers.

Front-end:
[https://workshare.workable.com/jobs/536834](https://workshare.workable.com/jobs/536834)
Back-end:
[https://workshare.workable.com/jobs/538378](https://workshare.workable.com/jobs/538378)

------
jrhodes
Metricstory | Senior Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE, Full-Time |
www.metricstory.com

Stack: Go, Python, React, Proto3/gRPC, Docker, SQL, more to come (that’s why
we need you!)

About us: Seed-stage startup helping retail companies quickly detect and
resolve problems in their ecommerce pipelines by applying statistical analysis
and ML over web analytics data. Metricstory is a fast-paced organization,
pushing the boundaries of technology and data science, while building deeply
practical and transformative products.

Team: We are a veteran team with experience designing, developing and
deploying products processing PBs of data for 10s of thousands of B2B
enterprise customers on Google Cloud and Tableau Online.

Role: We are looking for a Senior SWE to join our team to build and expand the
next generation of our infrastructure. Essentials: able to write a lot of high
quality code (of course!), experience bringing software from requirements to
design to production, demonstrated ability to learn quickly and work in
multiple areas of the stack, understanding of
design/coding/testing/documentation/release/devops best practices, skill at
balancing future requirements and immediate needs.

If you are interested, please email your resume or LinkedIn profile to me at
jonathan@metricstory.com
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanmrhodes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanmrhodes)).

More info: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0rXXIfHC-
pOU19jTm14MnJXalU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0rXXIfHC-
pOU19jTm14MnJXalU/view)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full-Stack and Front-End Engineers | Washington DC, SF |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus is a Y Combinator-backed company that builds fundraising software
for educational institutions. We're tired of schools being stuck with crappy
software that never changes, and we're working to bring actual innovation to
the space, and solve the hair-on-fire problems fundraisers face.

Michael Seibel, CEO of YC, expects us to be a household name in the next few
years:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296).
We were also covered by the Washington Post last year
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/)), and have more than quadrupled the number of
schools using us since it was published.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on
Rails, Postgres) and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel.
Please no recruiters or dev shops.

Reach out to careers@givecampus.com with a bit about why you're passionate
about education, and a project you've working on that you're particularly
proud of.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
6 points by bitxbitxbitcoin 30 days ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who is
hiring? (July 2017)

PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| Developers, DevOps, Marketing, Tech Support | Denver, CO | Onsite [Remote to
qualified applicants] | Full-Time PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS is fighting the good
fight against censorship, surveillance, and overall evil. Please e-mail
jobs@privateinternetaccess.com to APPLY. Please make sure to send a resume,
cover letter, links to anything worth seeing, etc. Please read this if you
haven't already:
[http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html](http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html)
If you want to help fight the good fight with the company who has donated the
most to organizations such as the EFF, FFTF, Creative Commons, Linux Mint,
Freenode, even Krita etc., then send us an e-mail. Thank you in advance, and
have a wonderful day. We look forward to standing in line with you against
draconian injustice.

------
d8niel
drchrono | Senior Software Engineer, API Engineer, Full Stack Engineer,
Backend Engineer | Mountain View | Full Time, VISA,
[https://www.drchrono.com](https://www.drchrono.com)

If revolutionizing healthcare excites you, join our growing team and help us
achieve our mission to build better software for doctors and patients and
improve healthcare for all. drchrono was founded and is led by two software
engineers, Michael Nusimow and Daniel Kivatinos. Unlike other healthcare
companies, our company is built from the ground up to address modern
healthcare through technology and innovation. We believe in open APIs and
being part of an open ecosystem.

We are a YCombinator funded Silicon Valley startup working out of the
chronoplex in Mountain View, CA and Hunt Valley, Maryland. Since our
inception, we have attracted over 100k physicians, 10 million patients, and
have been to the White House to discuss how technology can solve healthcare
problems as part of the Obama Administration’s Precision Medicine Initiative .
So far we’ve booked 20+ million patient appointments and processed 1.5 billion
dollars in medical billing per year. drchrono is ranked by INC 500 as one of
the fastest growing private companies in America. We are an official Apple
Mobility Partner with our industry leading EHR (Electronic Health Records)
iPad app.

drchrono Engineering plays a critical role delivering innovative products from
inception to mass adoption. You’ll be able to use your expertise and creative
talents to build things working closely with product, design, and other
departments. We have the mind and soul of SaaS startup and you’ll be able to
build world class software that delights users and can scale to millions of
people. The ideal candidate will be comfortable in a fluid start-up
environment and will bring an energetic, fun and creative approach to their
work. You could be an experienced engineer or a recent graduate eager to learn
and get involved at all stages of the development lifecycle.

Apply here!
[https://www.drchrono.com/careers/](https://www.drchrono.com/careers/)

or email your cv to careers at drchrono dot com

------
jbaviat
Sqreen - [https://www.sqreen.io](https://www.sqreen.io) | Full-time Onsite
developers | Engineering team in Paris (France)

Sqreen is like New Relic, but for security.

We develop solutions that combine instrumentation, defensive algorithms and
machine learning.

We are recruiting new engineers to join our team to help porting Sqreen to all
environments and ship our incoming products.

Our most researched position today is a C software engineer, that would also
love Go. The responsibility includes… \- developing a C version of the Sqreen
agent (that’s right, it means instrumentation done in C, have you ever written
something that cooler for production usage?) \- releasing it \- ensuring
robustness and performance \- porting parts of it to Go

More details about the position here: [https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/sqreen-
software-engineer-c.html](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/sqreen-software-
engineer-c.html)

Sqreen is already live for Ruby on Rails, Python, Node.js, and PHP in beta.

You can find our job offers here:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/)

Email: jobs@sqreen.io

------
leapmotion_alex
Leap Motion | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://leapmotion.com](http://leapmotion.com)

The greatest limit of technology is no longer size, cost, or speed. It's how
we interact with it. At Leap Motion, our mission is to break down this barrier
and bridge the gap between reality and imagination.

Our tracking software lets you reach into virtual and augmented reality to
interact with new worlds. From our newly upgraded office in San Francisco,
we're currently partnering with major VR manufacturers to embed Leap Motion
technology into mobile VR/AR headsets.

Openings:
[https://www.leapmotion.com/careers](https://www.leapmotion.com/careers)

 _Community:_ Events & Marketing Manager

 _Engineering:_ Applications (Unreal/Unity) Engineer, Computer Vision
Engineer, Embedded Linux Software Engineer, Field Applications Engineer,
Machine Learning Engineer, PCB Designer, Software Engineer, Software Engineer
(Cloud Computing), Tools and Build Services Engineer, VP of Engineering

 _General & Administrative:_ Associate Recruiter, Office Experience
Coordinator

 _Product:_ Product Manager

------
janpaul123
Remix (YC W15) | Backend, frontend, full-stack, algorithm engineers, and more
| San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA

Join us in building a real-life SimCity.

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

Originally started at Code for America, we're now working with 200+ cities
including Atlanta, Sydney, Boston, Miami, San Francisco, Reykjavik, and
Seattle. All in just two years. Learn more about our product at
[http://remix.com](http://remix.com).

We’re looking for engineers across our stack to write robust code that drives
the world’s first transit planning platform. We use:

\- Mapping: OpenStreetMap, Mapbox, Mapzen, Leaflet, TWKB, GTFS, PostGIS,
ogr2ogr

\- Back-end: Ruby, Rails, Python, Flask, PuLP, COIN-OR Branch and Cut solver
(CBC), Cython, Sidekiq, PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Front-end: React, Webpack (with Hot Module Replacement), ES6/Babel, LESS,
CSS Modules, Yarn

\- Testing: CircleCI, RSpec, Approvals, WebMock, puffing-billy, Capybara,
Jasmine, Happo, Browserstack, Overcommit, Codecov (>75% coverage front+back-
end)

You’ll work on (for example):

\- The scheduling algorithm that turns a Remix map into work sheets for bus
drivers

\- Visualisations for use in public meetings, such as the “Jane” (Jacobs)
isochrones tool ([https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
ti...](https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
time-e703b9f929d8))

\- Our geo-database of open data (transit and census)

\- Live-updating costing models and simulations

\- Our demographics tool that helps transit agencies serve their communities
equitably (per the Civil Rights Act of 1964)

Go to [http://remix.com/jobs](http://remix.com/jobs) to apply and to see all
our openings (design, data, sales, customer success, etc). We are committed to
a workplace that reflects the community we serve. We especially encourage
women, people of color, and others who are underrepresented in the tech
industry to apply.

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Software Dev | Ann Arbor, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

What we do actually matters.

It's estimated that 250,000 people die in America annually because of medical
errors. That makes it the #3 cause of death, just behind heart disease and
cancer (goo.gl/zntNUd). This is a major societal catastrophe - and it needs to
be fixed. Part of the solution is the long-overdue modernization of our
nation's health IT infrastructure. This is CareEvolution's mission - to create
better patient outcomes by modernizing - and connecting - our health IT
systems.

There are many interesting things to do at CareEvolution, including mobile,
web, platform, integration, devops, analytics, ETL... and lots more. This is a
place where you help define what it is you want to do, and how to help the
world.

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 130 million people.

Check out our job listing at
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/148257/developers-for-
healthc...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/148257/developers-for-healthcare-
software-platform-careevolution)

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Submit resumes to resume@careevolution.com . Mention the word sesquipedalian
in your employment application to have it processed quickly.

Note: this job is open to US Residents only. Foreign nationals CAN apply, but
only if you live within the US.

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians to run and grow their practices. We’ve built
the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track to become
the most-used product in our industry. We value delivering a great customer
experience, awesome culture, clean/maintainable code, automated testing and
code reviews.

We look for

\- Mid-level to senior front-end engineer with excellent HTML5/CSS3 skills and
experience with EmberJS

\- Security/DevOps engineer with solid security background (e.g CISSP) and
experience managing cloud infrastructure

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, MySQL, Postgres, NGINX, Redis,
Sidekiq, Elasticsearch, Chef

You can find out more here
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)

Send me (CTO) a short intro about yourself: ralph@simplepractice.com (Please
no recruiters or dev shops)

------
gotthardt
Gotthardt Healthgroup | Senior Python Developer | Heidelberg | Onsite | Full
Time

Gotthardt Healthgroup AG is located in the historic city center of Heidelberg,
Germany. Our Mission is "Medical Evidence to Action". We want to improve
today’s healthcare processes and provide benefits to providers, payers, care
givers, patients and families. Our software aims to support the improved
detection and management of diseases, medication optimization, better and
faster clinical trials, real-world value and evidence, as well as increased
well-being for consumers.

We are seeking a Senior Python developer. Your responsibilities include:

• Develop and maintain our Python and Django based Backend APIs

• Maintenance and creation of automatic unit- und integration tests

• Automation of deployment and build processes

• Development of internal BI-tools to automate and optimize our business
processes

If you

• Have at least 1 year professional experience developing Python and better
yet Django

• Love programming and you try out „new“ technologies like Ansible, Docker and
Kubernetes for fun

• Know how to lay out and use relational databases

• Ideally also lso know how to setup up and use NoSQL databases

• Feel comfortable with agile software development

Then feel free to contact us at jobs@gotthardt.com

------
jfountain2015
New York City, NY (Union Square) | Vettery
[https://www.vettery.com](https://www.vettery.com) | ONSITE | Full-time Full
Stack Engineer

Here’s the gist: Vettery is a tech company, but what we ultimately do is help
people find their dream job. We are looking for self-starters who care about
helping people find a job the love! It’s pretty simple, we are looking for
hungry people with an energy to disrupt an ancient industry and at the same
time enjoying the perks of a growing startup. Vettery engineers work across
the full stack and are committed to optimizing the experience for our users as
well as our employees. A Vettery engineer has input into the whole process of
the company from business decisions to where our tech stack is going. You will
be involved in all levels of the products we produce. There is a large variety
of projects here and we strive to align people with what tech they like to use
or want to learn. See more info and apply here...
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230)

Python, Flask, Javascript, AngularJS, Redux, PHP, MySQL, Elasticsearch, CSS,
Grunt, Ubuntu, AWS, Vagrant, Webpack, D3.js, Apache, Nginx, Git, Protractor,
Jasmine

Benefits: Competitive salary Open vacation & sick time Medical, vision, and
dental insurance Vettery Perks: Frequent team outings, lunches, and team
building events Lots of free food - stocked kitchen + beverages.

Interview process: 1. Phone screen (30 Min) 2. In person tech interview ( 1.5
Hours ) 3. In person pair programming ( 4 Hours ) 4\. Final round with co-
founders. ( 1.5 Hours ) Some of the in person interviews can be combined or
done after hours depending on your schedule.

~~~
hash2016
Do you sponsor visa?

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs builds automation technology for developing predictive models.
With our tools, users can discover the most predictive patterns in behavioral
and transactional datasets to accelerate the data science process.

We’re growing our technical team with engineers interested in pushing the
boundaries of data science automation. At our core is a feature engineering
algorithm called Deep Feature Synthesis [0] and we regularly publish peer
reviewed data science research [1].

This role is perfect for someone who wants the opportunity to shape the
direction of our technology and product.

Paid internships available, as well.

To apply: careers [at] featurelabs.com

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_feature_synthesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_feature_synthesis)

[1]
[http://www.featurelabs.com/resources/research.html](http://www.featurelabs.com/resources/research.html)

------
someear
Polly | Devs, PM, Marketing | Seattle, Bay Area | FULL-TIME, Onsite,
[https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai)

Polly is a venture backed startup that is taking a consumer like approach to
enterprise surveys. We deliver our solution exclusively in messaging (Slack)
and currently support thousands of companies. We’re a small team (6 employees)
with great traction in an emerging space, so there’s the opportunity to come
in and have tremendous impact on the product, the culture, the company, and
the space itself. Our stack is Node, Javascript, AWS, Slack (about half our
front-end work is in Slack!)

Our roles:

    
    
      * PMs willing to get their hands dirty writing code (Seattle only)
      * Mid/Senior Full Stack Developer (Seattle or Bay Area)
      * Mid/Senior Backend Developer (Seattle or Bay Area)
      * Organic Demand Generation Marketer (Seattle)
    
    

Comp/Benefits:

    
    
      * Competitive salary + equity
      * Medical, dental, vision for you and your dependents
      * PTO
      * Paid parental leave
    

Apply at jobs@polly.ai and reference HN.

------
SAC_Analytics
Sikorsky, a Lockheed Martin Company | Staff Data Scientist | Shelton, CT |
FULL TIME, ONSITE

Since the flight of the world’s first practical helicopter in 1939, Sikorsky
has been a global innovator in rotary-wing aircraft. As a member of our
Analytics team, you will use your data science experience to improve
operations and reliability for some of the world’s largest helicopter fleets.
We are looking for a technical leader who can bring their experience to our
team by mentoring data scientists and analysts, exploring new modeling
methods, and helping extract new insights from large, challenging data sets.

Please apply through our jobs site, here:

[http://search.lockheedmartinjobs.com/ShowJob/Id/83641/Data-S...](http://search.lockheedmartinjobs.com/ShowJob/Id/83641/Data-
Scientist-Analyst-Stf/)

[http://search.lockheedmartinjobs.com/ShowJob/Id/85447/System...](http://search.lockheedmartinjobs.com/ShowJob/Id/85447/Systems-
Architect-Senior/)

------
wx2018
BOSTON- ON-SITE - BIG DATA ENGINEER

ClimaCell analyzes wireless communications to extract weather data for state-
of-the-art weather prediction. We're looking for a Big Data Engineer to build
the infrastructure and the core algorithms used by the company. You'll be
pioneering a cutting edge solution to process massive amounts of data in real
time, at an order of magnitude higher spatial and temporal resolution than is
possible with competing technologies. If you love to program as much as
analyze data, talk to us.

Education: Master’s degree in Computer Science or EE, or equivalent experience

Skills: Python, C++, Machine Learning, C, Matlab, Unix,
Hadoop/Hive/Spark/Scala/MLlib, Numpy/Scipy/Pandas/Scikit-learn, Amazon Web
Services (AWS) , Google Cloud Platform.

Apply through www.climacell.co/careers or email jobs@climacell.co

ABOUT US: ClimaCell is a weather tech company with a vision of being the best
weather forecaster in the world by creating new ways to sense the weather. We
are proud to be improving the lives of billions of people who are underserved
by public data sources.

------
rdammare
Faithlife | Android Software Developer | Bellingham, WA; Tempe, AZ | ONSITE,
REMOTE, full-time,
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/AndroidSoftwareDeveloper](https://faithlife.com/jobs/AndroidSoftwareDeveloper)

Faithlife is looking for an Android developer to join the Bible Study Products
Mobile Team. As a Software Engineer on the team, you will develop Logos Bible
and other apps, playing a key role as we enrich the way that our users
experience and study the Bible. You will work with Java, C#, and C++.

This is a full-time position at our office in Bellingham, WA; Tempe, AZ; or
remote. Please email your résumé, GitHub profile, StackOverflow profile and
other contact information to devjobs@faithlife.com.

Find out more about the interview process here:
[http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithli...](http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithlife/)

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | London | Full Time | Onsite and Remote |
[https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

I am the co-founder of Ably and we're accelerating the growth of our
engineering team.

Ably helps power next generation digital experiences. Ones which are live
rather than static, where data is in motion rather than at rest. Things like
live chat, realtime location tracking, live document collaboration, gaming and
elearning. One of our customers even uses Ably for their air traffic control
system for drones.

We're recruiting for five new roles:

\- DevOps Engineer (Ruby & Go, remote in Europe OR onsite):
[http://jobs.ably.io/o/devops-engineer-remote--
onsite](http://jobs.ably.io/o/devops-engineer-remote--onsite)

\- Head of Infrastructure & DevOps (London): [http://jobs.ably.io/o/head-of-
infrastructure-and-devops](http://jobs.ably.io/o/head-of-infrastructure-and-
devops)

\- Realtime dev using Node.js & Go/Elixir (remote in Europe):
[http://jobs.ably.io/o/realtime-developer--nodejs-and-
goelixi...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/realtime-developer--nodejs-and-goelixir)

\- Mobile & web client SDK dev (remote in Europe):
[http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-library-sdk-
deve...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-library-sdk-developer)

\- Full stack rails dev (remote in Europe): [http://jobs.ably.io/o/full-stack-
rails-developer](http://jobs.ably.io/o/full-stack-rails-developer)

------
jessicath
Zoosk Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site Zoosk is a leading online
dating company that personalizes the dating experience to help singles find
the person and relationship that’s just right for them. Our Behavioural
Matchmaking technology is constantly learning from the actions of over 35
million members in order to deliver better matches in real time, making Zoosk
a market leader in mobile dating.

Check out our engineering blog at: [https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-
blog/](https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-blog/)

Roles:

    
    
         » Sr. Software Engineer, JavaScript
    
         » Sr. Software Engineer, Server-Side & Cloud Application
    
         » Software Development Engineer in Test
    

All positions offer a competitive salary, equity, and comprehensive benefits.
Learn more at
[https://about.zoosk.com/en/careers/](https://about.zoosk.com/en/careers/)

→ Interested in a role? Email laurag@zoosk.com ←

------
tmmuhl
Workiva | Boulder, Denver, Scottsdale, Chicago, Bozeman, Missoula, Ames,
Amsterdam | Onsite | www.workiva.com/careers.com

About: Workiva is a growing SaaS company headquartered in Ames, IA with
offices in 16 different locations. Workiva developed Wdesk, an all in one
platform that simplifies complex collaboration while keeping data in sync,
thus reducing risk. Thousands of organizations, including over 70% of the 500
largest U.S. corporations by total revenue, use Wdesk.

Openings: * Software Engineer / Sr. Software Engineer (Ames, Bozeman, Boulder,
Denver) * Site Reliability Engineer (Ames, Amsterdam, Chicago, Bozeman) *
Software Development Engineer in Test (Bozeman) * Quality Assurance Analyst
(Ames, Bozeman)

Technologies: Javascript/Golang/Dart/React/HTML5/Python/Clojure/Elm

Tech Blog: [https://techblog.workiva.com/](https://techblog.workiva.com/)
GitHub: [https://github.com/Workiva](https://github.com/Workiva)

~~~
blain_the_train
www.workiva.com/careers.com returns a 404

~~~
tmmuhl
Thank you! [https://www.workiva.com/careers](https://www.workiva.com/careers)

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

Contentful is a content IaaS for immersive applications.

It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the cloud and consume and
distribute it anywhere via API.

We raised our Series B lead with Benchmark
[https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-
series...](https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-series-b/)

We have several positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors.

We are hiring for the following full-time positions: \- Data Engineer
(Berlin): [http://grnh.se/nt8ivm1](http://grnh.se/nt8ivm1)

\- Reliability Engineer (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/f2bnhl1](http://grnh.se/f2bnhl1)

\- Director of software Engineering (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/voqfjd1](http://grnh.se/voqfjd1)

\- Engineering Manager - Ecosystem Open Source (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/cu6jeq1](http://grnh.se/cu6jeq1)

\- Security Engineer (Berlin) -
[http://grnh.se/hm415q1](http://grnh.se/hm415q1)

------
oladon
ChatLingual | Full-Stack Developer (Node.js) | Denver/Boulder, Colorado |
Full-Time | ONSITE

ChatLingual gives businesses access to new markets by removing one of the
oldest barriers to entry: language. We've built a platform that allows people
to communicate in 89 languages, which companies can use to support their
customers around the world. We are looking for an experienced, broadly-skilled
developer to join our team as we grow. This is a senior position.

Stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, and Angular hosted on AWS.

More details can be found on AngelList
([http://bit.ly/fullstack_details](http://bit.ly/fullstack_details)) or by
emailing us at 42@chatlingual.com.

Investors include: Foundry Group, Royal Street VC

Oversight team includes: Jeff Rohr[0], Former CFO at Deloitte; Ben Rifkin[1],
Partner at Royal Street Ventures; Tim Joyce[2], Former CIO of Xerox Customer
Care; Lucas Dickey[3], Head of Product at Stealth Co (an a16z portfolio
company)

Feel free to post comments with feedback/questions here as well — I'll be
around.

[0] Jeff Rohr:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr)

[1] Ben Rifkin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin)

[2] Tim Joyce: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-
ab25081](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-ab25081)

[3] Lucas Dickey:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Developers| Radnor, PA USA| ONSITE| Full-time|
Visa Sponsorship

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess
strong technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

Available positions are: Implementation Developers Execution Developers C++
Market Data Feeds Developers

For more information on the above positions, please visit the link below to
apply: [http://grnh.se/l6yxpq1](http://grnh.se/l6yxpq1)

------
jenniferlum
Forge.AI | Boston / Cambridge, MA | Full-time | Onsite

Forge is solving one of hardest challenges in AI - how to capture and
transform the world’s unstructured information into codified, machine event
streams that are specifically designed for use and consumption by a company’s
modeling, decision-making, and AI infrastructure.

-Knowledge base engineer: [http://www.forge.ai/job-posting-Knowledge-Base-Engineer.html](http://www.forge.ai/job-posting-Knowledge-Base-Engineer.html)

-Human language technologies/Natural Language Processing engineer: [http://www.forge.ai/job-posting-Human-Language-Technologies-...](http://www.forge.ai/job-posting-Human-Language-Technologies-Engineer.html)

-Data Scientist/Machine learning engineer: [http://www.forge.ai/job-posting-Data-Scientist-Machine-Learn...](http://www.forge.ai/job-posting-Data-Scientist-Machine-Learning-Engineer.html)

------
numbsafari
Bainbridge Health | [http://bainbridgehealth.com](http://bainbridgehealth.com)
| Philadelphia, PA | JS, Data Science | ONSITE | Fulltime

A spinout of the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP), Bainbridge Health
is making the hospital a safer place for patients. We are building a data
analytics and clinical intelligence system for hospital medication safety
management. We are integrating transactional data from the multiple devices
and systems involved in the medication ordering, preparation, supply chain,
and administration pipeline, turning siloed data into actionable insight and
preventing errors before they ever reach patients.

Our stack: Python, Go, VueJS, Kubernetes, BigQuery, GCP. You'll be getting in
early, so you'll have a chance to help shape and grow all of this.

Our office is in Center City Philly, convenient to transit and all the good
things a major city can offer.

You can apply via our careers page,
[http://www.bainbridgehealth.com/careers](http://www.bainbridgehealth.com/careers),
or by emailing me using the address in my profile.

We are currently very actively looking for a clinical data analyst to help
support both product development and customer clinical support. You would be
working in a very hands-on fashion with the medication safety teams at some of
the most prominent hospitals in the country to drive real-world improvements
in medication delivery. This isn't ad-tech, this is actually improving and
saving lives.

We are also very interested in hiring a front-end engineer who is interested
in data visualization. This is an opportunity to build incredibly useful tools
that save professionals huge amounts of time and drive executive-level
decisions at some of the largest healthcare organizations in the country.

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #opensource

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
hgrimmett
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite, Interns, Visa,
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Stealth startup working on self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics.

Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox)
and Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri). Our team comprises PhDs from top
universities, hackers, competitive programmers, and accomplished
entrepreneurs. We offer a full range of benefits, a friendly and dynamic
atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and contributes to real, deliverable
products.

We are seeking talented people to join our team:

\- SOFTWARE ENGINEERS (iOS & Android)

\- SOFTWARE ENGINEERS (backend, full stack, cloud infrastructure)

\- RESEARCH SCIENTISTS (SLAM / computer vision / machine learning)

\- ROBOTICS ENGINEERS (calibration, cameras, signal processing)

\- VISUAL DESIGNER (Augmented reality, video directing & editing, branding)

Please apply at [http://www.bluevisionlabs.com](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com)

~~~
markov01
are internships available for non-UK and non-EU citizens?

~~~
gthep43
I would be interested to know this as well

------
xycodex
AWS EC2 Container Services | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time,
Onsite |
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896)

The Amazon ECS team is looking for Software Engineers to build services that
allow our customers to run, manage, and deploy Docker containers at scale.
This team addresses very unique scaling challenges that directly impact how
developers and organizations consume computing capacity in the cloud.

This is an opportunity to be part of a world-class team in AWS. You will
design and operate distributed, highly available, fault-tolerant systems on a
massive scale. This is a high growth team as we are working in the competitive
and rapidly evolving space of containers and orchestration. You will be
building the future!

To learn more about Amazon EC2 Container Services, visit
[https://aws.amazon.com/ecs](https://aws.amazon.com/ecs)

------
amasad
Repl.it | Hacker | San Francisco | Onsite

Don't care about pedigree -- as long as you're self-taught, curious,
intrinsically interested in computers, and would endlessly hack for hack value
then please apply directly to my email: amjad@repl.it

We are a team of 3 building [https://repl.it](https://repl.it) to make
programming more accessible. We're making it easier for people to get started
with programming, for programmers to share and play around with languages and
stacks online and for teachers to teach programming.

Some of our products:

\- Good ol' REPL/IDE: [https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)

\- Repl.it Classrooms:
[https://repl.it/site/classrooms](https://repl.it/site/classrooms)

\- React Native environment in the browser:
[https://repl.it/site/react_native](https://repl.it/site/react_native)

------
lillian_vargas
Seeking PHP Experts | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full Time |
[https://careers.sharpspring.com](https://careers.sharpspring.com)

SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers with deep knowledge of PHP
to join our development team in Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of
dedicated individuals working to provide the best service possible to our
customers using the most innovative solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent
benefits and an engaging workplace with talented, friendly coworkers. This
position will give you the chance to work with the latest technologies and
come up with creative solutions to problems across a wide range of projects.
Ownership of product modules is encouraged, and as a member of our team, your
contributions will have a positive impact on thousands of customers spanning
the globe. We work in an agile environment where input from every developer is
welcomed and everyone’s voice is heard.

------
codnee
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Tel Aviv, Israel | ONSITE | VISA
support and Relocation to Amsterdam

I am a mobile developer at Booking.com, the biggest accommodations site on
this planet. We are looking to hire experienced people from anywhere in the
world, and to relocate them to the beautiful city of Amsterdam to work with
us.

Some of the positions available are:

* Software developer: [http://grnh.se/g7y1iw1](http://grnh.se/g7y1iw1)

* Software developer (Tel Aviv): [http://grnh.se/wpvlai1](http://grnh.se/wpvlai1)

* Front end developer: [http://grnh.se/ts8ixw1](http://grnh.se/ts8ixw1)

* UX designer (HTML/CSS): [http://grnh.se/6lwb5c1](http://grnh.se/6lwb5c1)

* Data scientist (NLP): [http://grnh.se/dy7eln1](http://grnh.se/dy7eln1)

* Data Scientist (ML): [http://grnh.se/qfsd6e1](http://grnh.se/qfsd6e1)

* Data Scientist (ML, Tel Aviv): [http://grnh.se/yfehks1](http://grnh.se/yfehks1)

* Product Owner for Data Science (Tel Aviv): [http://grnh.se/lbrq641](http://grnh.se/lbrq641)

Other job vacancies at [http://grnh.se/30g5b71](http://grnh.se/30g5b71)

I, for one, relocated earlier this year to the Netherlands to work at Booking
as an iOS developer. If you have any questions about the process shoot me an
email at com.gmail@{{username}}

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We're hiring for a couple of technical positions right now:

* Front End Engineer (DC) - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/VmmRqh1pxg](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/VmmRqh1pxg)

* SQL Server Developer (Boston) - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/RsXLLR2Wd9](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/RsXLLR2Wd9)

NGP VAN is a technology company where we do exciting and meaningful work that
has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice, and
environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for nine years in a row.

Last year we were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've
also been named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by
the Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote
“NGP VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the
labor unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC
award for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for
Most Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside about 200 smart, passionate, and innovative
co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in their fields.

We interview across a pretty wide range of experience levels. Hit me up at
dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP of Engineering
here.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
Shatnerz
StreetShares | Frontend/Fullstack Eng. (Python, AngularJS) | Washington, DC
(Reston, VA) | Full-time, onsite,
[http://streetshares.com](http://streetshares.com) | $80k-$100k+ and equity

StreetShares is hiring software engineers to build our online lending
platform. Engineers will work in a fast paced environment to shape the future
of our company. These position will focus on all aspects of our system
including application, database, and front end code. The ideal candidate is
comfortable being an intricate part of a small agile team, can engage across
all functional areas. These positions are based in our Reston, VA
headquarters. You can apply online at
[https://streetshares.workable.com/](https://streetshares.workable.com/)

We are hiring a designer as well (current details are a little fuzzy).

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to email Andrew at
aahlers@streetshares.com

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Experienced Software
Developer: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles, Shanghai |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Los
Angeles and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
ellisv
Powerley | Multiple positions | Royal Oak, MI | Onsite, Full-Time |
www.powerley.com

Powerley is seeking passionate individuals who are driven to build great
products. Our mission is to connect the smart grid to the smart home with the
only utility led Home Energy Management Solution developed for utilities
worldwide. We believe the best product decisions are made by the people who
are actually doing the work, and our culture is built around team
collaboration and shared success.

We're growing fast. Some of the open positions we have now are:

\- Technical Product Manager

\- Product Manager

\- iOS and Android Developers

\- Marketing Manager (Demand & Digital)

\- Data Scientist

Of course, there's more info and applications on our website:
[http://www.powerley.com/about/careers/](http://www.powerley.com/about/careers/)
I'm _not_ our recruiter, but feel free to reach out (PM or e-mail
evalentiner@powerley.com) if you have questions or want to chat! Please, no
recruiters.

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location, and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver
City)

[https://medium.com/@OscarHealth/announcing-oscars-first-
engi...](https://medium.com/@OscarHealth/announcing-oscars-first-engineering-
outpost-los-angeles-2b9568054ffb)

Sr. Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Sr. Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Sr. Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396)

Sr. Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity. Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare: here's a recent
interview with our CEO, Mario ;
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-07-13/oscar-
healt...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-07-13/oscar-health-ceo-
on-health-bill-medical-technology-video)

------
sshrinivasan
Zymeworks Inc. | DevOps Engineer | Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE

Zymeworks is a clinical-stage biopharmaceutical company dedicated to the
discovery, development and commercialization of protein therapeutics for
cancer. We are looking for a DevOps Engineer with expertise in configuration
management, automation, continuous integration, and continuous deployment
tools to join our DevOps team.

We expect you to have

• Experience with multi-tiered web server systems such as Apache, Nginx,
Tomcat

• Experience with database systems, such as PostgreSQL, MySQL, and NoSQL

• Demonstrable skills in programming languages, such as Python, Ruby, Go, or
Bash

• Experience with Continuous Integration and Continuous Deployment systems,
such as Jenkins, Gitlab CI, or Travis CI

It would be great if you had

• Strong knowledge of Configuration Management tools such as Puppet, Chef,
SaltStack, or Ansible

• Understanding of highly resilient server-based architectures, such as
replication/failover, distributed architectures, and auto scaling

• Strong background with Amazon Web Services

Duties

• Working with Development teams to provide frameworks for building, testing
and packaging code in a consistent, reusable way

• Creating and managing standardized development environments for the Software
Development team

• Creating and supporting automated processes for deploying and configuring
applications in multiple environments using Puppet, Gitlab CI, Jenkins, and
similar tools

• Helping improve software deployment, monitoring and development processes

Please apply at
[https://zymeworks.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=61](https://zymeworks.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=61)

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood) or SF Bay Area (Burlingame) | Full Time | ONSITE

"Wag is the best-designed and most efficient app for summoning a dog walker
with some or no advance notice." \- New York Times
([https://wag.me/nytimes](https://wag.me/nytimes))

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is still relatively small so it's a great
opportunity to have a lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow.
We're backed by several top VCs and offer our services in more than 50 cities
in the US.

We’re looking to hire:

\- Web Engineers (React or Angular/PHP/MySQL)

\- iOS Engineers (Obj-C)

\- Android Engineers (Java)

\- Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)

\- DevOps Engineers (AWS, Linux Sysadmin)

We know you’re busy so we like to keep our interview process fast and
transparent (there will be no white boarding or brainteasers):

1\. After filling out the application below we will contact you with a short
intro call (15 mins)

2\. We will give you a take home assignment (2-4 hrs)

3\. We will schedule 2 follow up calls (or onsite visits) with our product and
engineering teams (2-3 hrs)

4\. We will make a decision shortly after! Our aim is to go from intro to
offer in a matter of days.

Apply here: [https://wag.me/ishiring](https://wag.me/ishiring) and we will get
back to you shortly!

------
traskjd
Raygun | Full Stack Developer | Wellington, New Zealand | Full Time

At Raygun we build tools for engineering teams that care about creating great
software. We track software errors, end user performance, deployment quality
and more. We help tens of thousands of developers build better quality
software every day, across all stacks and platforms.

You can apply here: [https://raygun-
engineering.workable.com/jobs/252302](https://raygun-
engineering.workable.com/jobs/252302)

Our stack is heavily .NET based (both full .NET & .NET Core on Linux) however
we're looking for a broad set of language experiences. We leverage PGSQL,
MySQL, ElasticSearch, Redis.

The role is based in New Zealand, and have worked in helping folks move there
as needed (though we also have offices in Seattle, WA, and are open to having
engineering talent there also - most of the engineering is done in New Zealand
however :-).

------
mbesto
US, ANYWHERE (REMOTE but travel required), Full Time - Management Consultant
for IT Due Diligence, Liberty Advisor Group

We are a top tier boutique M&A technology strategy consulting practice. Our
M&A practice is seeking a senior individual to join our rapidly growing team.
You will work with our M&A practice nationally and internationally servicing
corporate private equity, and venture capital clients, which includes leading
technology assessments during the due diligence phase, planning as part of the
carve-out or merger integration transactions, and post-close execution
management.

Looking specifically for someone with M&A experience and experience in supply
chain (or related...such as distribution, logistics and manufacturing).

Apply here: [https://liberty-advisor-
group.workable.com/jobs/524038](https://liberty-advisor-
group.workable.com/jobs/524038)

------
donmcc
ProsperWorks | ( Web / Server / Mobile ) Software Engineer | San Francisco,
CA, US | Full-time | ONSITE
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

At ProsperWorks, we've built the CRM that sales teams love to use. We
integrate tightly with Gmail, G Suite and RingCentral to give our users up-to-
the-minute data without a lot of manual data entry. We have thousands of
paying customers, top-tier investors, real revenue and we're growing fast.

We're looking for experienced software engineers to join us. You will work
closely with our small cross-functional teams of developers, QA analysts,
product managers and designers. We work steadily, collaboratively and
iteratively to ship software to customers every two weeks.

Our server is Ruby on Rails, our web client is Ember and we have native
Android and iOS apps. Like most mid-stage startups, we're in the process of
paying down technical debt as we build a solid foundation to serve us through
our "hockey stick" growth. We're committed to automated testing, refactoring
and improving code quality; we want every commit to leave the code a little
better than we found it while shipping compelling new features to our users
every sprint.

Our interview process consists of a phone screen followed by a half day on-
site interview of three 45 minute sessions covering algorithmic thinking,
system design/architecture and hands-on coding, then a talk with an
engineering manager about culture, fit and career goals. We’re respectful of
candidate’s time, so we try to extend offers within a couple of working days.

Our careers page:
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

Please mention “HN: Who is hiring?” in your cover letter.

Questions? Email me! I’m don at prosperworks.

------
sabarasaba
Deskbookers ([https://deskbookers.com](https://deskbookers.com)) | Amsterdam,
Netherlands | ONSITE | Full time | VISA SPONSORSHIP

Deskbookers is the #1 platform for on demand work and meeting spaces in
Netherlands and we are one of the fastest growing startups in Europe. We are
on a mission to change the way people work and meet and allow them the
physical and mind space to thrive! We are backed by successful investors and
are currently focused on conquering Europe

We’re in the process of refactoring our legacy PHP platform into
microservices. One of the things you can help us with is building a high
performance and scalable (REST) API, using Node.js. Another important task
will be working on Cloud Architecture.

Our stack consists of: nodejs, koa, postgresql, aws, PHP (kohana), react,
redux, among others

We're currently looking for Backend Engineers, get in touch at
i.rivas@deskbookers.com

------
wilhempujar
Stacktical | DevOps Cloud Infrastructure Engineer | Worldwide, Paris | REMOTE,
FULL TIME, [https://stacktical.com](https://stacktical.com)

Stacktical develops Scalability Testing Automation softwares powered by
predictive technologies and AI. Think Sauce Labs but for Scalability.

We are looking for a AWS/Azure/GCP Cloud Infrastructure Engineer in full
DevOps capacity to accompany our customers in their IT management endeavours,
and actively participate in building the Stacktical SaaS platform.

Key responsibilities include the following:

\- Maintenance of servers and microservices, including critical production
environments, in Cloud and other hosting configurations (dedicated, vps and
shared).

\- Ensure the availability, performance and scalability of applications in
respect of proven design and architecture best practices.

\- Design and execute Capacity Planning strategies that ensure the scalability
and the elasticity of the infrastructure.

\- Manage a portfolio of softwares, their development life cycle and optimize
their Continuous Integration and Delivery workflows (CI/CD).

\- Automate the Quality & Reliability Testing of applications (Unit Tests,
Integration Tests, System Tests).

If you are interested in working using great technology, with a no-bs mindset
team of digital nomads, please contact us at founders+me@stacktical.com with
the subject “Working at Stacktical”.

A full description of this opportunity is available at
[http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops](http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops)

Keywords: DevOps, Capacity Planning, Scalability, Performance (load) Testing,
SRE, CI, CD, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, Azure, Microservices, Python, R,
Predictive Analytics, Machine Learning, AI, Beach

Thanks!

------
mohsen1
##############

‌‌‌‌‌‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ Lyft

##############

We are hiring for lots of different positions. Software Engineers, Data
Scientist and more. We're looking for very senior iOS and Android engineers to
lead our teams.

Our autonomous devision is hiring at a rapid rate. If you have experience in
deep learning or hardware engineering we need you for this.

Please email me at me@azimi.me for more information

~~~
PascLeRasc
Can you say whether these autonomous positions will be in SF or Seattle?

~~~
mohsen1
We have a new office in Palo Alto for the autonomous team. I'm guessing you'll
be allowed to work from SF HQ if nature of your work allows.

------
dblock
Artsy.net | NYC | Experienced Full Stack & Data/ML |
[https://www.artsy.net](https://www.artsy.net) | ONSITE

\- about: [https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/18/15983712/artsy-fine-
art-g...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/18/15983712/artsy-fine-art-
galleries-online-auction-sales)

\- apply: [https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-jobs-full-stack-
software...](https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-jobs-full-stack-software-
engineer)

\- open-source by default: [http://artsy.github.io](http://artsy.github.io),
[https://twitter.com/artsyopensource](https://twitter.com/artsyopensource)

(maintainers of CocoaPods, Ruby Grape, Danger, etc.)

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | Back-end/Data Engineer | SF (San Francisco) | ONSITE |
Full-Time | [https://www.truebill.com](https://www.truebill.com)

Truebill is an automated financial assistant that tells you what you need to
know about your finances (like what monthly subscriptions you have) and helps
you manage them (like negotiating your bills lower, cancelling your
subscriptions, etc.)

We are looking for a back-end/data engineer who will be responsible for our
data pipeline, data analysis, and analytics. We have a lot of interesting data
and want to put it to good use serving our users.

You will have a huge impact and flexibility as our lead data engineer.

Experience required: SQL, data pipelines, business analytics Big plus for:
machine learning, some devops

Contact me (CTO & co-founder) at jobs+hn@truebill.com for more info, to apply,
or even just to chat

------
Liriel
Technical Support Specialist (Americas), Semaphore CI Novi Sad - Serbia,
Remote

REQUIREMENTS

Ability to work in the Pacific Standard Time zone

Experience in working remotely

Exposure to programming with a language like Ruby

Basic experience using Git (through GitHub or Bitbucket), SSH and the Linux
command line

Solid understanding of how websites and web applications work Stellar English
and grammar skills

Excellent problem-solving skills — you might not know all the answers, but you
know how to find and communicate the solution Strong emotional intelligence
and empathy — you are naturally pleasant to customers even if they are having
a bad day, and are attuned to hear the question behind a question

A unique writing style and voice

3+ years of working in a professional environment

Bonus qualifications

Customer service experience

Ability to effortlessly explain continuous integration and continuous delivery
to a non-developer

[http://renderedtext.com/jobs/](http://renderedtext.com/jobs/)

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We _ship_ open source self driving car software. Here's the plan:
[https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Looking for great people to fill these roles:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html)

There are no requirements beyond writing good code. Just convince us that you
can do the task and make it ship. Our stack is largely Python, with some
C/C++.

Here's what we look for:
[http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
ApptentiveY
Apptentive | Senior Backend Engineer | {Seattle} | ONSITE, SALARY: Sr Market +
Equity, [https://www.apptentive.com/](https://www.apptentive.com/)

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will be responsible for the design,
development, testing, and deployment of products that help companies
communicate with their customers in deep and personal ways. We service over
1.5 million API requests per minute and our SDK is installed on over 1.3
billion devices around the world. We are a small team ~15 engineers and our
technology stack is built with Ruby on Rails, Scala, and Python, running on
Cassandra, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, and Kafka.

__[https://www.apptentive.com/about/careers/](https://www.apptentive.com/about/careers/)

------
white_oak8
Synapse Technology Corporation | Computer Vision Engineer, Machine Learning
Engineer | Palo Alto | Onsite | Full time

[https://www.syntechcorporation.com](https://www.syntechcorporation.com)

Synapse is an early-stage AI startup founded by three MIT grads. We're venture
backed, and looking to grow our team of computer vision and machine learning
engineers. As our first product in the defense & security space, we automate
baggage screening at TSA security checkpoints with deep learning systems.

Some upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop generative models for threat image projection

\- Implement and deploy state-of-the-art object detection models

\- Design and build data pipelines for 2D and 3D image data

\- Experiment with online learning methods for our computer vision systems

Email me directly at sims[at]syntechcorporation.com! My background is in
AI/RL, and I'm happy to chat :)

------
amirathi
HyperTrack | API Engineer | New Delhi | ONSITE, Full-Time |
[https://www.hypertrack.com/jobs](https://www.hypertrack.com/jobs)

Our mission is to help developers build anything they can imagine with
location. We are a developer-first product with SDK, APIs and map
visualizations. Know more about the product here:
[https://www.hypertrack.com/](https://www.hypertrack.com/)

We are looking for an experienced software engineer with strong background in
DevOps and handling traffic & infrastructure at scale. Here is what we are
looking for:
[https://www.hypertrack.com/jobs](https://www.hypertrack.com/jobs)

If you want to know more write to us at knock.knock@hypertrack.com.

------
ryan_j_naughton
Fair Financial | Software Engineer | Data Engineer | Data Scientist | Santa
Monica, CA | Onsite | Full-Time

Fair is an automotive FinTech startup revolutionizing the way consumers
finance and shop for cars by offering unprecedented freedom, flexibility, and
a fully digital experience. We are well funded. Our leadership team ran Tesla
Financial Europe and BMW Financial and founded TrueCar. We are using machine
learning to rethink the industry approach to car residual valuation, enabling
us to bring flexibility to car leasing (i.e. a car lease without a term
enabling customers to return the car whenever they want).

Our mobile application fully digitizes the car buying experience, turning the
traditional 3-4 hour experience at the car dealership into a relaxed 15
minutes (think fully automated credit checks, fraud checks, contract
generation, vehicle pricing, titling/registration, etc). The customer then is
month-to-month with their car -- they can return the car with only 1 month
notice.

We are looking for software engineers, data engineers, and data scientists
with python experience. We like generalists as we regularly move between
training machine learning models to writing production APIs to managing data
pipelines.

* Bachelor’s degree in computer science or mathematics (or equivalent experience). * 2+ years of professional experience using dynamic, high level languages (e.g. python, ruby). * 3-5 years of experience in professional software development. * Proficiency in Python. * Experience with ORMs preferred (e.g. SQLAlchemy and ActiveRecord). * Experience building and maintaining RESTful services using established web frameworks (e.g micro frameworks like Flask and Sinatra). * Familiarity with SQL databases and query languages. * Experience building ETL pipelines a plus. * Experience with automated testing (unit, functional, and integration tests). * Ability to contribute to and excel in a team environment. * Great communication skills.

[https://www.fair.com/](https://www.fair.com/) ryann@fair.com

------
slvrspoon
Abine, The Online Privacy Co | REMOTE or BOSTON | Part Time or Full Time

Abine is using AI and machine learning to revolutionize how targeted
advertising is delivered to everyone around the world who loves seeing the
most personalized, smart, ads. Join the revolution and change the world! JUST
KIDDING.

Abine delivers a service providing a useful and reasonable level of online
privacy across the FULL spectrum of ways people exchange personal info online.
Our products Blur and DeleteMe have been used by millions globally:
[https://www.abine.com/index.html](https://www.abine.com/index.html)

Mainly we are: Ruby, javascript (browser extensions), and ios and Android
apps. We are looking for smart motivated people who care about making online
privacy fast, easy, and useable.

jobs at getabine dotcom.

------
linkmotion
Link Motion | Senior Linux Platform Developer | ONSITE Tampere/Helsinki
Finland or REMOTE in EU | Full-time

Link Motion is a technology company developing a secure connected car
computer, in other words known as "carputer". Our system is an all-in-one
solution, consolidating multiple functions traditionally handled by discrete
computers into a single, powerful system. The computer is designed to drive
connectivity, instrument cluster display, infotainment display and a third
display (e.g. HUD) simultaneously. The software stack on the application
processor is based on Linux.

Job description: We are looking for a person with good hands-on skills with
Linux development to join our platform development team.

Your responsibilities are:

\- Development of Linux platforms, including platform component maintenance,
implementing new features, porting software to hardware and debugging software
issues

\- Documentation and architectural design of software components

\- Performance optimization

\- Testing

We have tasks with varying levels of difficulty ranging from solving complex
problems involving Linux internals, multiple components and hardware to more
straightforward development. You can work on tasks that best suit your
experience level.

Requirements:

\- Ability to solve technical problems, particularly familiar with C/C++
development

\- Comfortable working with prototype boards and BSPs

\- Knowledge of boot loaders and the Linux kernel

\- A genuine interest in system level design and utilizing the low level
features to enable creating great user experience for the end users

\- Good communication skills in English for using issue trackers and remote
communication tools

To apply for the position, send your free-form application and CV via email to
jobs@link-motion.com. In the subject line enter "REKRY: Senior Linux Platform
Developer" to ensure quick reply.

------
sfpwork
Legal Tracker (Thomson Reuters) | Senior Software Engineer (.NET JavaScript) |
US | REMOTE, FULLTIME, [https://legaltracker.com/](https://legaltracker.com/)
These are WFH positions but you must live in the US and have proper work
authorization. You will join a entire team of full time remote web developers,
working with ASP.NET, JavaScript, SQL Server, NServiceBus, Azure, etc. in very
well established product in the legal matter management space. We've been
exclusively remote for well over a decade, with great success.

We are hiring for these roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Lead Software Engineer

Please contact me (sergio.pereira@tr.com) for more details and specific
question. Unfortunately at this time we really cannot consider candidates from
outside of the US.

------
devgoth
LogicGate ([https://www.logicgate.com](https://www.logicgate.com)) | Chicago,
IL | ONSITE | Front-end Engineer LogicGate is looking for a full time Front-
end Engineer. LogicGate is building technology to help businesses automate and
track disorganized processes. Our office is in the heart of River North with
less than 10 minute walks to Brown/Red/Blue CTA train stations and multiple
bus stops. We work with AngularJS, D3, Gulp, SCSS, HTML, and more! We are
currently experimenting with Angular 2.0, Docker, and other cutting edge
technologies.

To apply, please visit
[https://logicgate.workable.com/j/754D01A18B](https://logicgate.workable.com/j/754D01A18B)

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript. We start
the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review call,
followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

We are hiring primarily for full-time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany
offices. We sponsor Visas and will consider remote per case.

All openings:
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/](https://mesosphere.com/careers/)

~~~
denvercoder904
Do you have an email address? I have a few questions that I want to ask.

------
thaisa123
Geckoboard | Ruby Back-End Developer | ONSITE | London UK

[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155708-ruby-
backend-d...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155708-ruby-backend-
developer)

Are you excited by the chance to work on developing new features as well as
having the opportunity to re-think and re-architect our existing system? We
are!

Email me direct for more information thaisa@geckoboard.com or apply direct via
the link.

Role based in London, UK (near Liverpool St Station).

Oh, and did I mention we've got 5* on Glassdoor? What are you waiting for?
Join us! [https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/Geckoboard-
Reviews-E8789...](https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/Geckoboard-
Reviews-E878996.htm)

~~~
thaisa123
Hi all, we just updated the advert, so please find the new link:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-201233-ruby-
backend-d...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-201233-ruby-backend-
developer)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Remote)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Senior Software Engineer (Analytics)_

 _Senior Software Engineer (API)_

 _Software Engineer (Cloud Infrastructure)_

 _Software Engineer (Emulator /Simulator Cloud)_

 _Software Engineer (OS Automation)_

 _Software Engineer- Web Frontend (m /f)_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
snewman
Scalyr | Backend, Frontend, Customer Success Engineers | San Mateo, CA |
ONSITE

I've built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I
can honestly say that Scalyr is my favorite so far. We're building an amazing
team, users rave about our product, and things are taking off – we're closing
seven-figure contracts and revenue grew 5x last year. And we're doing it on a
sane, 40-hour, daily-team-hike, Fridays-at-home schedule. We're pre-series-A,
but in many ways playing like a series B company, so this is a chance to get
the best of both worlds -- early-stage equity and impact, with later-stage
compensation and stability; plus a very strong team for peering or mentorship.

Backend Engineer: We've built a NoSQL data engine from scratch that searches
text at 750 GB/second. How'd you like to help us scale and optimize to
multiple TB/second?

Frontend Engineer: "The fastest blog in the world"
([https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-
world](https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-world)) loads in
under 100 ms. Help us push our data visualization tools toward that goal.

Customer Success Engineer: our customers are engineers. We're looking for
someone with lightweight ops experience and good communication skills to help
them get the most out of Scalyr. A great opportunity to join a high-powered
team and work your way up the engineering ladder.

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
frontend?gh_ji...](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
frontend?gh_jid=743335)

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
backend?gh_jid...](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
backend?gh_jid=738483)

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/customer-success-
engineer?gh_jid...](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/customer-success-
engineer?gh_jid=744879)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site | pornhub.com (NSFW but not if
you get the job!)

Come work at the 21st highest trafficked website in the world. We are looking
for:

-Data Scientist with search/recommendation experience

-Senior PHP/C++ developer

-Android developer

-Marketing/PR Manager

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal.

Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com

------
s3nnyy
trustyou.com | Python and Ruby Backend | Munich, Germany | SALARY: 55k-80k EUR
| ONSITE |

We at Trustyou help hotels to track the happiness of their guests: We scan
booking.com, trip-advisor and other sources to enable hotel owners to
understand customer’s feedback that is usually scattered all over the web.

Recently we bought a Ruby messaging app (that helps hotels to chat in real-
time with guests) and would need a Ruby engineer.

We use Python heavily on the backend and always look for Python or Fullstack
engineers. We have a great software engineering culture. We often sponsor
tech-events and conferences like PyMunich and Europython.

Interview process:

1) Phone call with a technical person

2) Coding task via qualified.io (skipped depending on first impression)

3) Onsite half day with us (we pay expenses)

Send us a short intro about yourself:

jobs@trustyou.tech

------
bweisburd
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Software Engineer
| ONSITE, VISA

Our mission is to build open-source tools that allow researchers and
clinicians to efficiently explore, search, and analyze large genomic datasets
in order to significantly accelerate the pace of diagnosis for families
affected by rare genetic conditions.

Join a team of engineers, geneticists, clinicians, and computational
biologists to build the next generation of analysis tools and enable new
discoveries. We are using React, Redux, D3, python, Django, PostgreSQL and
elasticsearch. Knowledge of genetics or biology is not required. We are
looking for enthusiasm to explore new domains and ability to build great
software.

email: weisburd@broadinstitute.org

------
rudasi
Trexo Robotics | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite | VISA | www.trexorobotics.com
Trexo Robotics is an exoskeleton robotics start up working towards making
mobility a reality for the disabled and elderly. Founded by Waterloo
mechatronics graduates we strive to provide a strong engineering culture and
believe in getting things done. Currently Trexo Robotics is working on a
rehabilitation exoskeleton for children with lower body movement disorders
such as Cerebral Palsy and is looking for Robotics engineers to help with
controls software and mechanical design.

Please apply at: [https://angel.co/trexo-
robotics/jobs](https://angel.co/trexo-robotics/jobs)

------
The_Sponge
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Charlotte, LA | Full Time, ONSITE |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 70 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress. We're growing very rapidly
right now, and have tons of opportunities for people to solve hard problems
while helping people grow their financial progress.

[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
ErrantX
Capital One | Engineering Manager | Full Time | ONSITE | London

I'm looking for a strong people manager AND brilliant engineer to take the
lead of an existing team in our London office. As part of a larger group they
will be delivering key components of a next-generation API platform.

Lots of exciting management and tech challenges. Fun place to work at; we just
moved into a new space in White Collar Factory on Old Street (very funky!).
Great benefits.

Feel free to contact me directly: thomas (dot) morton (at) capitalone (dot)
com

We're recruiting heavily across Nottingham & London, mostly for senior devs,
feel free to check out the other roles:
[http://rolp.co/ZufH9](http://rolp.co/ZufH9)

------
bowenli
Weaveworks | Senior Backend Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer, Developer
Experience/DX | San Francisco, London, Berlin | ONSITE, Full-time,
[https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

* Senior backend engineer: Work on Weave Cloud and our open source cloud native projects Weave Net, Scope, Flux and Cortex, as well as sister technologies such as Docker, Kubernetes, and Prometheus. All backend work is primarily in Go. Appy here: [http://grnh.se/qjr62o1](http://grnh.se/qjr62o1)

* Senior frontend engineer: Write reactive and clean web UIs that display complex data and are easy to navigate. Apply here: [http://grnh.se/m6jkow1](http://grnh.se/m6jkow1)

* Developer Experience/DX: Help lead the growing community of users of Weave and its sister technologies such as Docker, Kubernetes, and Prometheus. Apply here: [http://grnh.se/05flus1](http://grnh.se/05flus1)

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a Go
expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are open
source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks) Browse
our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues.

Note: Weaveworks is not set up to sponsor visas at this point.

------
SFStorageCloud
Salesforce Storage Cloud

 __ _Opportunity: design /architect 1.0 storage cloud products.

_ __Ideal Background: Distributed Systems, Storage, C++ /Java, Open Source.

 __ _Location: SanFran /Bellevue

_ __Openings: Senior /Lead/Principal/Architect openings.

 __
_[https://careers.secure.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?j...](https://careers.secure.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1k70000003GMQmAAO)

_
__[https://careers.secure.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?j...](https://careers.secure.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1k70000003GEZVAA4)

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds of companies
like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for developers as
they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to double our team in
the next few months. If you are interested in joining at the ground-floor of a
venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach out to matt at
logrocket dot com.

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers)

We provide a platform that lets people host and sell courses online, we have 7
million students and well over 100k instructors on the platform, on track to
process over $100 million this year in course sales. Hiring across the stack,
esp backend/ruby engineers with experience working on ecommerce and CMS
projects, data engineers, and a VP of engineering. Best place I've ever
worked, hit me up at noah@teachable.com if you have any questions.

------
cerisier
Zenly | Backend Engineers, Platform Engineers, Mobile Engineers, QA Engineers
| Paris, France | FULLTIME, ONSITE, VISA, RELOCATION, corentin@zen.ly

Zenly is a realtime geolocation company that works on future of maps

Our stack: Go, Kafka, ScyllaDB, Kubernetes, OpenGLES/Vulkan/Metal,
Go/Java/Kotlin/Swift (on Mobile)

You'll be working on problems with no existing solutions, at large scale, with
a team of passionate people.

Don't care about pedigree as long as you're intrinsically into computers and
hacking in general. A Passion for maps and geolocation is highly encouraged :)

Salary and Perks are very pleasant also (let's discuss in private).

------
lnnguyen
LinkedIn | Sunnyvale, CA & San Francisco, CA| Full-Time | On-Site | Senior
Software Engineers

LinkedIn connects the world's professionals to make them more productive and
successful. With more than 500 million members worldwide, including executives
from every Fortune 500 company, LinkedIn is the world's largest professional
network on the Internet.

Send resumes to lnnguyen@linkedin.com if you are interested in the following
roles: Applications Development | Front-End/UI Engineering | Mobile
Applications | Systems and Infrastructure | Data Mining and Machine Learning |
Tools Engineering | Performance Engineering

------
jisaacso
Quora | ML Engineer | Mountain View | ONSITE, www.quora.com/careers

Quora’s mission is to share and grow the world’s knowledge. We are an
internet-scale Library of Alexandria, a place where people go to learn about
anything and share everything they know. At Quora, we use Machine Learning in
almost every part of the product - feed ranking, answer ranking, search, topic
and user recommendations, spam detection etc. Within the past few months we
released a large duplicate question dataset [1], built out Quora on Alexa and
Google Home [2] and linked Quora Topics to Wikidata [3]. As a Machine Learning
expert, you will have a unique opportunity to have high impact by advancing
these systems, as well as uncovering new opportunities to apply Machine
Learning to the Quora product. As a ML Infrastructure Expert, you will play a
key role in developing tools and abstractions that our other developers would
build on top of.

Machine Learning Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f301042...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f301042..).

ML Infrastructure Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24..).

Product Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/37d396ed-a089-4cc2-a817-8ab65fb6...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/37d396ed-a089-4cc2-a817-8ab65fb6..).

Please submit online at the link above and mention my HN user name. Or email
"%sn@quora.com" % my_HN_user_name

[1] [https://data.quora.com/First-Quora-Dataset-Release-
Question-...](https://data.quora.com/First-Quora-Dataset-Release-
Question-...). [2] [https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Quora-on-
Voice](https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Quora-on-Voice) [3]
[https://blog.quora.com/Announcing-Wikidata-References-on-
Top...](https://blog.quora.com/Announcing-Wikidata-References-on-Top...).

~~~
mucle6
Your email combination didn't work nor do the links

------
mszczodrak
Essential - ONSITE - Palo Alto, CA - Full Time (we sponsor all
visas/transfers). Base Pay is identical to Google's MRP.

Andy Rubin's new startup, Essential, is looking for a variety of SWEs to work
on the new line of consumer electronics. We are hiring for everything from FE
Javascript folks, SDK experts, to System SWEs. We have been in stealth for a
year and just went public this quarter, we're rapidly growing and have ~50 ex-
Googlers/Applers

Apply here: [https://www.essential.com/about#join-
us](https://www.essential.com/about#join-us)

~~~
neurotoxins
Applied for Product Manager role. Radio silence from your end. I would love to
be a part of the team that is building the future.

------
mikeluby
S23NYC, Nike | Engineering | New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite

We're hiring talented Engineers at S23NYC, Nike's Digital Innovation Lab in
NYC. We primarily work on the SNKRS app (iOS/Android) building experiences and
features around AR, geolocation/geofencing, digital meets physical, and other
exciting technologies. We run out of our own space in a startup-like
environment on 23rd and 5th, right next to the Flatiron building.

\- Android Engineers

\- iOS Engineers

\- Backend Engineers (Ideally Python)

If you'd like to hear more about what we're doing here at S23NYC/Nike hit me
up directly: mike.luby(at)nike.com

------
Sikul
Discord | Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is increasingly how gamers communicate. We grew from 11 million to 45
million users in less than a year. We have over 9 million daily active users
and that number is growing every day. Discord is just 2 years old.

We're hiring pretty much across the board in engineering. Come solve
interesting scaling problems.
[https://discordapp.com/company](https://discordapp.com/company)

Tech: Elixir/Erlang, Python, Go, C++, Javascript, React, Cassandra, GCP

Feel free to message me directly at the email in my profile.

------
unwiredben
Roku | Austin TX, Los Gatos CA, Cambridge UK, New York NY | Full-Time | Onsite

Roku is looking for developers to work on a variety of problems. I'm in the
new products group working on Roku TV, mostly in modern C++, and I find it to
be really interesting and challenging work. We're also hiring into our web
services/cloud, data analytics, mobile development, user interaction,
advertising technology, and QA groups.

See [https://www.roku.com/about/jobs](https://www.roku.com/about/jobs) for
more details.

~~~
mathman3141
Is there a way I can ensure my resume will be read by a human? In other words,
is there someone I can email my resume to?

------
JustineAtMongo
MongoDB -- | Engineers & Product Designers | New York, NY (ONSITE) | Base +
Pre-IPO Stock Options

We are currently looking for: \- Full Stack Engineer, Developer Tools \-
Software Engineer, Testing Infrastructure \- Technical Services Engineer \-
Senior Product Designer \- Product Designer, Internal Tools

Any interest please reach out to me at justine.dilworth@mongodb.com or apply
here:
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/departments/engineering](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/departments/engineering)

------
applehire
Apple | Cupertino, CA | Data Engineer |Full time | Onsite

Apple's Fraud & Secutiry is looking for experienced data engineers to build
large scala distributed systems that will be used by millions of users.

Requirements:

\- Hand on experience with Spark/Spark streaming/Kafka.

\- Experience building analytics piplelines in both batch and streaming
environments.

\- Java experience required, Scala preferred.

* We are not hiring junior developer for this position.

* Candidate must have existing authorization to work in United States. We are not sponsoring new work visa at this time.

if interested send your resume to mansur.ashraf@apple.com with [HN] in email
subject

------
mebassett
London | Full-time | Software engineers and data scientists.

We're a young, new, and investor-backed data-mining startup. We provide fast
and accurate analysis of documents related to real estate investments. We're
currently four people, and recruiting experienced engineers to help build out
our MVP.

We are agnostic about which technologies you prefer, we're chiefly interested
in your capacity to learn and your experience shipping software in the past.

Contact myself (in profile) or Peter Bredthauer and Charlie Williams
(pbredthauer@triviumre.com, cwilliams@triviumre.com).

------
engintekin
Vida Health | San Francisco | Senior Android Developer & Senior React
Developer | Onsite | [http://www.vida.com](http://www.vida.com)

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/vida/jobs/senior-
androi...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/vida/jobs/senior-android-
engineer-dpYpV04Dqr5OgadG1ZS6tF)
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/vida/jobs/senior-
front-...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/vida/jobs/senior-front-end-
developer-react-d39oiSZdCr5yNYeMg-44q7)

At Vida Health, we are passionate about transforming lives through better
health. We live our vision everyday by creating solutions for preventing and
reversing chronic conditions resulting in lower health care costs and better
lifestyles for our customers. We are a small team and love building solutions
to enable great outcomes for our members. The team is small enough that you
can make an immediate impact on our products but also big enough for you to
find your niche and focus on a particular area or technology to transform and
further your career aspirations. The ideal candidate will be passionate about
providing the best experience possible to our users – from UI/UX design to
speed and performance. You will think critically to develop the native app for
Android OS. This position is full-time and based in our Mountain View or San
Francisco office.

------
aembleton
Rideways | Java Developer | Manchester and London, UK |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/) | ONSITE

Rideways is hiring Java Developers, Senior Java Developers and a Technical
Lead to work at our office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring
MVC, React, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi, bus, train or
shuttle from the airport to your hotel or conference centre.

We're also building out a mobile applications team in London and are
recruiting a Mobile Engineering Lead
([http://grnh.se/0sikan1](http://grnh.se/0sikan1)), a Senior UX Designer
([http://grnh.se/4hd0ix1](http://grnh.se/4hd0ix1)), a Software Engineering
Manager ([http://grnh.se/8qix6m1](http://grnh.se/8qix6m1)) and a Senior
Product Owner ([http://grnh.se/qdkir31](http://grnh.se/qdkir31)).

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
rchoate
Boston, MA | Full-time, ONSITE | Site Reliability Engineer | Wayfair.com

The mission of our Site Reliability team is to ensure customer facing
applications are highly available. This team develops and maintains a strong
full stack platform foundation for our applications to run on. SRE also
partners with Development Organization to help architect customer facing
applications that scale as well as operate well in production. Right now, we
have many high priority recruiting needs across Site Reliability – all roles
and at all levels.

 __Site Reliability Engineer
__[https://jobs.wayfaircareers.com/jobs/ocHi5fw0/Site+Reliabili...](https://jobs.wayfaircareers.com/jobs/ocHi5fw0/Site+Reliability+Engineer?lang=en-
US)

 __Cloud Reliability Engineer
__[https://jobs.wayfaircareers.com/jobs/ouwo5fwd/Cloud+Reliabil...](https://jobs.wayfaircareers.com/jobs/ouwo5fwd/Cloud+Reliability+Engineer?lang=en-
US)

 __Senior Site Reliability Engineer – Platform Engineering
__[https://jobs.wayfaircareers.com/jobs/orii5fwQ/Senior+Site+Re...](https://jobs.wayfaircareers.com/jobs/orii5fwQ/Senior+Site+Reliability+Engineer+-+Platform+Engineering?lang=en-
US)

I get a referral bonus if you apply through me. Email my username @ wayfair

------
jawspeak
Square: Developer Platform, San Francisco. Full Time. ONSITE. VISA
sponsorship.

This is our team: Developer Platform. We are hiring!
[https://www.squareup.com/developers](https://www.squareup.com/developers)

Engineering Manager - Developer Platform (Server and Mobile). Eng managers at
Square are involved in everything from strategy, planning, product design,
implementation, as well as people management.
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999655637818](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999655637818)

Server Engineers - we use mostly Go and create the platform that makes Square
a Platform, we also own several products, and are releasing many new
primitives for devs to build businesses on top of Square
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/98588966](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/98588966)

Design Lead - Dev Platform. It's as if you were the first designer on AWS, get
in early on creating everything about Square's developer platform design
conventions and products.
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999652364270](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999652364270)

Interview process is a phone screen or two, then onsite, then offer. Apply
today - we want to talk to you.

~~~
pm90
Server Engineer link has expired

------
denizozger
Velocity | Node.js Engineer | London |
[https://velocityapp.com](https://velocityapp.com)

We’re looking for an experienced full stack Node.js Engineer to join our
rapidly growing development team as we scale to thousands of restaurants over
the remainder of the year. You will be initially working on a large,
greenfield project, developed with latest technologies and best practices. We
have the highest standards in software engineering and you will get the chance
to work with very talented developers.

Key responsibilities will focus on building our REST APIs and real time
communication systems for our Web, iOS and Android apps. Our teams are
feature-based and vertical, so you will have direct contact with various
stakeholders on day to day basis.

We are rigorous about continuous delivery, very high test coverage and
detailed code reviews. You will work in a fast paced and friendly environment
where you will share your expertise and grow as an engineer. We work at the
cutting edge of technology, and rely heavily on open source projects. We are
also tech agnostic and very open minded. We use many other languages,
frameworks and methodologies like Go, C#, Firebase and functional programming.

To apply, please go to
[https://velocityapp.com/careers](https://velocityapp.com/careers)

We are also looking for a Director of Engineering / CTO / VP Engineering

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
nvaleriO
Element Science is based out of San Francisco, CA

Element Science| Senior IOS Engineer | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-engineer/)

Element Science| Senior BackEnd Engineer | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-backend-engineer/)

Element Science| Application Verification Engineer| Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/application-verification-
engi...](https://www.elementscience.com/application-verification-engineer/)

Element Science| Firmware Test Engineer | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/firmware-test-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/firmware-test-engineer/)

Element Science develops technologies at the intersection of wearable devices,
precision medicine, and life-saving therapeutics. Our first product – funded
by Google Ventures and Third Rock Ventures – aims to redefine treatment of
sudden cardiac death. Come join our growing team of engineers, successful
entrepreneurs, and medical device professionals if you are interested in
making a real difference in patients’ lives and shaping the future of med tech
in Silicon Valley.

------
nvaleriO
Hiring the Following Positions in San Francisco, CA:

Element Science| Senior IOS Engineer | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-engineer/)

Element Science| Senior BackEnd Engineer | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-backend-engineer/)

Element Science| Application Verification Engineer | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/application-verification-
engi...](https://www.elementscience.com/application-verification-engineer/)

Element Science| Firmware Test Engineer | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/firmware-test-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/firmware-test-engineer/)

Element Science develops technologies at the intersection of wearable devices,
precision medicine, and life-saving therapeutics. Our first product – funded
by Google Ventures and Third Rock Ventures – aims to redefine treatment of
sudden cardiac death. Come join our growing team of engineers, successful
entrepreneurs, and medical device professionals if you are interested in
making a real difference in patients’ lives and shaping the future of med tech
in Silicon Valley.

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Frontend Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE We
are on a mission to bring the power of the Internet to industrial settings.
Industry 4.0 is about value-adding applications and services, not dealing with
connectivity issues. Cybus is a young tech company for the Industrial Internet
of Things (IoT), based in Hamburg, Germany, making it secure and easy to
acquire, provide and use industrial data. Cybus is looking for an motivated
Frontend Developer (m/f). If you’re as excited as we are about the latest
technologies in the fast paced JavaScript world, our microservice architecture
based on Node.js and Docker will be a pleasure for you. You ideally if you
have strong expertise with Java Script, HTML and CSS. Some experience with JS
technologies like Node.js, Angular.js, React.js oder Ember.js and enjoy
building awesome applications from scratch. What We offer \- a young &
motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and latest
industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and spare
time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events and
relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/frontend-entwickler-mw/ Contact:
career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
TMFCareers
The Motley Fool | [https://careers.fool.com/](https://careers.fool.com/) |
Full-Stack PHP Developer | Alexandria, VA | Full-Time | Onsite

As part of a company with a mission to help the world invest better, our small
team is accomplishing big goals across the globe in an entrepreneurial
environment. To keep up, we’re looking for a collaborative developer with
full-stack experience. Together, we’ll sustainably build out our global
financial advice platform to scale well into the future. You’ll be innovating
around new features and helping us figure out what to work on next, as well as
being involved with day-to-day maintenance and upgrades to our current stack.
We are continuously challenged to deliver higher quality code and more
efficient solutions for quality member experiences.

It’s exciting, rewarding, and challenging work!

And in return, we’ll give you unlimited vacation (seriously, unlimited), a
standing or sitting desk, a jester cap, an open and fun office environment
chock full of brilliant colleagues, along with the autonomy to thrive and
define your own career path. (We’ll competitively pay you too!)

The Stack: PHP, WordPress, jQuery, Vue.js, SASS, MailChimp, Vindicia, Laravel,
Mercurial, Composer, Jenkins, AWS cloud services, and Iron.io.

Please apply here:
[https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoYXp5fw9](https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoYXp5fw9)

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about productivity, metrics, media, building internal
tools or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after five years, half of all schools in the US (68,000
schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that, though.
We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of just over 100 (~40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re
looking for engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Golang,
Node and React. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Check us out at [https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)
!

------
dasacko
BCG Gamma | [https://www.bcg.com/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx...](https://www.bcg.com/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx|) Data Scientist | Boston or Los Angeles | Onsite Full-Time
|Visa OK

Gamma at The Boston Consulting Group is a team of world-class data scientists
and business consultants who specialize in advanced analytics. BCG Gamma
combines advanced skills in computer science, artificial intelligence/machine
learning, and statistics with deep industry expertise. We are a rapidly
growing team and are hiring data scientists – from entry level to directors –
in our Boston and Los Angeles offices.

What we’re looking for: people with experience applying advanced analytics to
real-world business situations. Successful candidates have a deep
understanding of modern machine learning techniques and their mathematical
underpinning, are well-versed in a broad base of data
engineering/analytics/visualization tools, are fluent in popular
scripting/programming languages (especially Python/R), and have experience
developing end-to-end analytical pipelines.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Apply here:
[https://talent.bcg.com/apply?in_link=GAMMA_US_Positions](https://talent.bcg.com/apply?in_link=GAMMA_US_Positions)

------
MVcareers
Minneapolis,MN| Full Stack Developer| MarketVision| Full Time|
ONSITE|[http://newgen.marketvision.com/](http://newgen.marketvision.com/)

MarketVision is a boutique, custom development software service provider,
specializing in enterprise solutions for the multi-level marketing “MLM”
industry. Unlike the common vendor-client relationship, our focus is on our
clients specific needs and partnering with them to ensure those needs are
successfully met.

We are a small team who is growing and looking for a passionate, energetic,
self starter full stack developer to join our team. This position is really
full stack development and full stack in business. It’s the opportunity for a
developer to work on all aspects of e-commerce, which includes banking
systems, fraud systems, shipping carrier systems, global logistics systems,
ordering systems, funnel systems, catalog systems, commission systems, payout
and wallet systems, contact systems, and ticketing and invite systems. This
will be a position where you will be able to put your own mark on the business
and take pride in what you have accomplished.

Interested candidates will have worked in a .NET framework before and have
experience using AngularJS, SQL, object oriented programming methods, and
functional languages like Python, PHP, and F#.

You can apply by sending your resume to careers@marketvision.com. Thank you!

~~~
MichaelGG
>functional languages like Python, PHP

What do you mean by functional?

------
sireetorn
Jetabroad (Thailand) | International Senior Software Engineer | Bangkok,
Thailand | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa / Work-Permit / Relocation | Salary USD
80K |

Airfares are hard, we tackle the hardest part, multi-city up to 10 legs long.
Think exponential search space, fuzzy constraints, and constantly changing
variables. We're looking for both front-end and back-end developers to work on
our user-experience and search platform respectively. Bangkok offers a great
place to live with a great standard of living at low cost. Our offices are in
the heart of the city overlooking the green of the Netherlands embassy on
Wireless Road. Check out details at
[https://lnkd.in/f499hJY](https://lnkd.in/f499hJY) We are predominantly built
with .NET, but language proficiency is not how we hire - fundamentals always
win the day.

Here is our Thailand website
[https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/](https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/) And,
this is our main website
[https://www.jetabroad.com.au/](https://www.jetabroad.com.au/)

Interview - First we Skype, then maybe Skype again and possibly a demo-style
programming task, then we get you on a plane to say hello and to check out
Bangkok, spend time with the team, if it all gels we make an offer.

------
dcraw
Alation ([http://alation.com](http://alation.com)) - Redwood City, CA;
Seattle, WA - Sales and customer success REMOTE

Looking for Full Stack and Backend Software Engineers, DevOps, Product
Managers, Product Marketing, Digital Marketing, Sales Executives and Sales
Development Representatives. VISAs welcome, though we can't relocate
international candidates right now.

Alation is democratizing access to data by tackling one of the most universal
challenges in analysis – the challenge of context. We analyze petabyte-scale
data warehouses at companies ranging from retail to banking to pharmaceuticals
to improve the way data is accessed. Alation has brought together an
incredible team of engineers, designers, and executives from Google, Apple,
Oracle, IBM, one-man startups and top schools. We have raised $32m and our
customers include eBay, Square, Citrix, Pfizer, General Electric, and Tesla.

We've got a great product in a huge market with great people, and we have a
lot of fun. Come join us!

[https://alation.com/careers/](https://alation.com/careers/) or send your
resume to jobs@alation.com

30-minute talk about the problem we're solving by our head of product:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeY5VxdUa6Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeY5VxdUa6Y)

~~~
awa
I don't see any postings for Seattle, WA on the career page..

------
contact_penrose
Penrose Studios | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Penrose Studios crafts ground-breaking immersive stories and needs your help
building a platform for this new artistic medium. We seek passionate and
experienced developers who are excited about discovering new and innovative
ways to push augmented and virtual reality to new limits. You’ll work with
artists to build new tools, develop new interaction techniques, and constantly
evaluate and integrate cutting edge hardware and third party software.

Responsibilities: \- Collaborate with a team of engineers and artists to
create innovative VR and AR content \- Design, implement and maintain tools
for a new VR production pipeline \- Quickly prototype and iteratively
collaborate with artists to develop new tools \- Integrate new SDKs and
upgrade device run-time environments as new third party software becomes
available \- Optimize VR content for release on a variety of platforms

Requirements: \- Strong knowledge of C++, and C# \- Strong knowledge of 3D
math and graphics algorithms \- Collaborative mindset and ability to
communicate effectively \- Strong debugging, profiling, and run-time analysis
skills \- Experience with UE4, Unity, or similar game experience a plus

Apply here: [http://www.penrosestudios.com/software-
engineer](http://www.penrosestudios.com/software-engineer)

------
quadrature
Shopify | Developer | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, San Francisco |
FULL-TIME ONSITE REMOTE VISA | [http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. We build solutions that empower merchants no matter what their size is.
Our product help merchants who are just starting as well as established brands
that need a solution that can scale with their traffic. We're always working
on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to reach their audience and
help them make data driven decisions. Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails
running on a stack composed of Docker, Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data
infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper and we use PySpark and Sklearn for
our data modeling and machine learning tasks. If you're interested in building
tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a look at who we are and what we're
doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

------
dineke_mulder
Adyen | Amsterdam, The Netherlands, Europe | Onsite | Full-time | Visa
Sponsorship | Java Developer |

Ordering a pizza? Buying a pair of trainers? Watching a movie? Chances are
Adyen is handling your payment. We are one of the few European headquartered
unicorns, working with the world’s leading brands across the retail, travel
and digital industries worldwide.

We are looking for strong Java Developers with experience in building
multithreaded applications to help us further develop our high performance
payment platform. Which was build in house, and processes millions of
transactions every day!

We empower our developers by giving them freedom to make their own decisions,
the ability to make an impact, opportunities to grow their career,
possibilities to join internal tech events, join client meetings and go on
exchange programs to other offices worldwide.

Although we are growing fast (630 colleagues worldwide), we don't like
hierarchy and processes that slow us down. We work in streams, launch fast &
iterate and don't care about job titles. We don't do performance reviews and
highly value direct feedback.

Learn more about our company culture via:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers](https://www.adyen.com/careers) Apply with CV
via: [https://goo.gl/b9ucMx](https://goo.gl/b9ucMx)

------
seismicwall
Social Live Music Startup (pre-launch/stealth) | Front-End Engineer (ReactJS)
| Austin, Texas | Full-Time | ONSITE preferred, but will consider REMOTE |
Salary + Equity (contract work also possible)

Our company is building a social platform that revolves around live music. We
are a team of 3 co-founders looking for a full-time front-end engineer/web
developer to help us get our platform to market.

If you are a good fit you will have the potential to become our lead front-end
engineer. We have been building our web app for a year and we will be
launching the platform this fall, followed by our mobile app in the spring.

At least 1-2 years of experience with ReactJS (and preferably React Native as
well) are required. Any experience with Python/Django is a huge plus. Having
an interest in live music and having experience working in early-stage
startups is preferred.

We also value experience with the following: Bootstrap, advanced CSS, Webpack,
APIs, and responsive/mobile design.

We strongly prefer someone in Austin or someone who would be willing to
relocate in the near future, but we will consider remote applicants who live
in North America. We are offering both salary and equity for a full-time hire
but we are also open to considering contract work.

Please email legette26@gmail.com to apply, and include your resume, LinkedIn,
GitHub, etc. We will reach out to set up a call if appropriate.

------
atishd
EquityZen | Front-End Software Engineer | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time

EquityZen is an early-mid stage financial technology company, backed by
leading venture and PE investors. Our platform enables large, private
companies to deliver liquidity to their shareholders, while providing
investors access to invest in these proven, pre-IPO companies. EquityZen has
served 70+ premier tech and digital health companies, and is proud to be
considered a liquidity provider by 1 out of 3 of the largest unicorns.

A testament to EquityZen's secure, paperless, and industry-defining online
investment platform, we have successfully completed 1500+ private placement
transactions. Watch this short video to learn more: equityzen.com/press

EquityZen's investors include pedigreed VCs like Tim Draper as well as Wall St
behemoths like WorldQuant. Members of our team have deep experience in both
software engineering and financial technology, with prior experience at
institutions such as AQR Capital Management, J.P. Morgan, and Symantec. Check
out the team here: equityzen.com/team

We're looking for a front-end heavy full-stack software engineer as we bring
private markets to the public.

Meet us & get started here: [https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
einarvollset
BioMeme | Full Stack Developer | Philadelphia, PA | Full Time

We're looking for full stack developers with extensive JavaScript experience.
Our stack includes React, React Native, Node.JS, AWS, RDS and No SQL.

About US:

At Biomeme we make the worlds smallest qPCR machine. This means we make
hardware, we work with biological organisms and we hack software.

Biomeme is as interdisciplinary as it gets. We combine rigorous biology and
chemistry with best-in-class hardware and software engineering. It's all
wrapped with the goal of helping our customers enact real-world change. Guided
by data and a belief in the iterative process, we develop elegant solutions to
complex problems that demand precision.

Our partners and customers span a wide range of industries across the US,
Latin America, Africa and Europe. We've got great traction in health: we're
testing for STD's in Philadelphia, Malaria and Ebola virus in Africa, Avian
Influenza in Europe, veterinary targets in the Andes and Lyme disease in the
US. Outside of health, we have partners in industrial water monitoring,
aquaculture, agriculture, conservation biology and more. High school students
are testing for mislabeled sushi. Quantified Selfers are tracking their
microbiome. Everyday users are even testing their own DNA for genetic markers.

We also recently began work on a multi-year, multi-million-dollar contract
with the US Government. It's a good time to come onboard.

Interested? Email me: einar@vollset.com

~~~
nmz787
Is that really smaller than any of these???
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=microfluidic%20qpcr](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=microfluidic%20qpcr)

------
jabdulius
Coffee Meets Bagel | Engineering Manager, Backend | San Francisco | Full-Time,
ONSITE,
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88e0-e0ebcb0c7cb4)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking for a new engineering
manager for my backend team.

You'll be responsible for leading a team of 5 backend engineers working on
building out new APIs for our Android and iOS apps to consume, scaling out our
infrastructure to support millions of users, and working on internal tools and
data pipelines.

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity. We
have a great reputation in the industry and are growing FAST. We have a super
fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd get to work
with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all dedicated
to helping our users find love!
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

PS. We're also looking for a senior data scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a66e-bd4b1764f286)

------
koddi
Fort Worth, Texas (ONSITE, Full Time) Koddi
([http://koddi.com](http://koddi.com) or
[https://twitter.com/koddiyak](https://twitter.com/koddiyak)) PHP Developer /
Engineer (Hiring 2-3)

Koddi is a bidding platform for vertical-specific ads on Google, Facebook,
TripAdvisor, Trivago, Facebook, Kayak, and other metasearch sites. We
manipulate huge data sets to make buying search ads easier and more revenue
productive for our clients. We work with great partners and clients (like some
of the top travel brands in the world.) Must have strong experience with:

    
    
      - Object-oriented basics and principles
      - Modern PHP (5.4+) development and best practices
      - MySQL and relational database design
      - JavaScript
      - git
    

That said, capability, outputs, and results matter much more than specific
experience. We'll give passionate developers that want to learn the
opportunity to do so if they are a great match for the team and have a
positive attitude.

Bonuses:

    
    
      - AJAX, jQuery, HTML/CSS
      - Symfony / Silex
      - JSON, XML
      - Google APIs, OAuth 2.0
      - MySQL performance optimization, big datasets, BigQuery
      - Basic Linux administration
      - Bootstrap
      - Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS, Redshift)
    

careers@koddi.com if interested

~~~
mathman3141
How often is the careers inbox monitored? I'm afraid of it being lost if sent
only to be never seen again.

------
paupino_masano
Xero | Senior C# Engineer, Android Engineer, iOS Engineer | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE [https://xero.com](https://xero.com)

We’re one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in the world. We are the
leader in beautiful small business accounting and productivity software –
complete with payroll, inventory and more. And we combine the dynamic pace of
a startup with the security of $375M in funding.

We offer a competitive salary, shares in the company and a great office
environment including endless ping pong matches, impromptu happy hours, and a
killer roof deck overlooking the stunning San Francisco Bay.

We're looking to build out our team of .NET, Android and iOS engineers to work
on fun and innovative new products in the exciting world of FinTech. Find out
more about these open positions on our careers site:

* .NET Engineer: [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oZ4H5fwz&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oZ4H5fwz&s=Hacker_News)

* Android Engineer: [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oe8k5fwv&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oe8k5fwv&s=Hacker_News)

* iOS Engineer: [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ok8M4fw2&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ok8M4fw2&s=Hacker_News)

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments GmbH | Python Developer, Senior Software Developer C++,
System Administrator, Software Test Engineer| Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-
time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

Agile Coaches to actively promote agile thinking in our company, and to
support our teams to develop their skills and reach their goals.

Python Developers to build & maintain highly reliable and scalable API’s to be
consumed by our music production and DJing applications.

C++ Developers to help us evolve our MASCHINE, KOMPLETE, and TRAKTOR software.

Software Testers to reduce uncertainty about the state of the product so the
team can take the right decisions.

Linux loving System Administrators to administer and improve our network and
server landscape.

Find out more and apply here: [https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin)

recruiting@native-instruments.de

------
chicago-edtech
Swift Education Systems | www.swifteducation.com | Chicago, IL | REMOTE
Contract Position | $45-55K (USD) | Front-End JavaScript Developer

We are looking for a 100% remote, front-end developer with demonstrable
experience building interactive user interfaces to join Swift Education
Systems, an Education Technology software company run by developers. This will
be a contract position.

We're a profitable EdTech startup with university roots, based in Chicago,
Illinois. We develop teacher-friendly instructional technology for K-12 and
University classrooms. We focus on realtime collaborative language instruction
systems to facilitate conversational practice and increase oral fluency in the
classroom. We work with a wide-range of schools across the U.S. (and 7
countries abroad) that span flagship state universities, elite private
universities, small independent boarding schools, and large public school
districts.

Your primary focus will be assisting with the development of a ChromeOS-
targeted web application to expand our suite of macOS and iOS products. You
will develop interactive user interface components for audio-visual media
playback and manipulation and content creation, and robustly synchronize UI
state between computers. You will coordinate with the rest of the team (a web
audio specialist, server backend developer, and two Apple platform audio
developers) as needed.

To apply for this position please email jobs@swifteducation.com with your
previous work history, GitHub profile or portfolio of work, and a brief
statement explaining your interest in this position.

------
anbu5
Remind | Android Engineer, Data Scientist | San Francisco or remote |
[https://www.remind.com/careers](https://www.remind.com/careers)

Remind helps teachers reach students and parents where they are: their phones.
We’re one of the fastest-growing companies in education technology, but we
have our sights set on something bigger. Our mission is to give every student
an opportunity to succeed, and we’re heading into this school year with 23MM
active users and counting.

Our Engineering Team tackles hard and interesting technical challenges,
embodies our value of finding a way, and open-sources projects like AutoGraph
and Empire ([http://engineering.remind.com/](http://engineering.remind.com/)).
Remind is used in more than 70% of U.S public schools, and we’ve delivered
more than 8.8B messages; our iOS app is ranked #2 on the App Store under
Education. If this scale excites you, we want you to join us and help create a
better future for every student.

\-- To apply -- Android:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44628?gh_jid=44628#...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44628?gh_jid=44628#.WYDc09Pyv-Y)
Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/209546?gh_jid=20954...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/209546?gh_jid=209546#.WYDc7NPyv-Y)

Email shirley@remindhq.com and let's chat!

------
danielmorozoff
Vidrovr | Fullstack Engineer (FSE) | Full Time, $100k-$120k + equity. New York

We are a small engineering team who dropped out of our PhDs. We build video
search and retrieval systems, leveraging various tech CV, ASR, NLP. We work
with state of the art DL and PGM in these areas, with a a strong focus on
large scale data processing, which is required to work with these models.

The FSE will take part in building out various system in the stack. Examples
are:

front end web systems implemented in and Java, Python network and deployment
systems leveraging various technologies (AWS/Jenkins/TeamCity) - Java, Python
video/audio transcoding pipelines - Java, C++ DB deployments (SQL and noSQL,
graph and key-val stores) Assisting in developing data collection and pre-
processing pipelines for our video processing engine Engineering large data
systems for video processing The FSE will manage the technical development of
the product and work closely with business development to ensure that the
technical design and aspects of the system meet business needs. All of the
computing systems and interfaces will be built and maintained on Amazon Web
Services.

email: contact@vidrovr.com

angel-list: [https://angel.co/vidrovr/jobs/264959-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/vidrovr/jobs/264959-full-stack-engineer)

------
Alexx
Purepoint - [https://purepoint.io](https://purepoint.io)

We are a software product company currently working on an exciting IOT project
in partnership with a household name - with hundreds of thousands of active
users. You will be working with our existing, small, remote teams.

REMOTE | Full time | Europe (GMT +2/-2):

Node.js - [http://careers.purepoint.io/apply/Za01JLKRYD/Javascript-
Engi...](http://careers.purepoint.io/apply/Za01JLKRYD/Javascript-Engineer-
Nodejs)

Ruby - [http://careers.purepoint.io/apply/50pAFmjwly/Ruby-
Engineer](http://careers.purepoint.io/apply/50pAFmjwly/Ruby-Engineer)

iOS - [http://careers.purepoint.io/apply/MYfU4LOIRg/IOS-
Developer](http://careers.purepoint.io/apply/MYfU4LOIRg/IOS-Developer)

Android - [http://careers.purepoint.io/apply/stGSbmjB9Y/Android-
Develop...](http://careers.purepoint.io/apply/stGSbmjB9Y/Android-Developer)

REMOTE | Full time | North America / Canada (Central / East coast preferred):

Ruby - [http://careers.purepoint.io/apply/QcTk0xKOjL/Ruby-
Developer](http://careers.purepoint.io/apply/QcTk0xKOjL/Ruby-Developer)

------
fasteddie
HoneyBook | San Francisco, CA and Tel-Aviv, Israel | ONSITE

We're building a market network [1] for creative professionals. We have a
workflow product that members love, and now we're working on building the
network and marketplace on top. The team is great and the work is challenging,
and although we're growing fast, it remains feeling small because we take care
to keep it that way.

Stack: Rails, Angular, React

Info: [https://www.honeybook.com/careers](https://www.honeybook.com/careers)

Check the descriptions in the links, and let me know if you have any
questions. I'm Eddie, on one of our development teams: eddie a t honeybook ,
com

Some key roles we're looking to fill (but there are plenty more!):

-UI Designer (SF or Tel Aviv): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/549104](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/549104)

-UX Designer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687)

Also plenty on the sales, marketing, and operations side too.

\-- [1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-
netw...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-netw..).

------
jrwoodruff
TechSmith | UX Designer | Okemos, Michigan | Onsite, full-time |
[https://www.techsmith.com](https://www.techsmith.com)

TechSmith, makers of Snagit and Camtasia, has been creating software that
people love for 30 years. We're looking for an experienced designer to help us
create the next thing our users will fall in love with.

As a UX designer here, you'll collaborate with product owners, software
engineers, researchers and designers to solve complex problems around creating
and communicating with video and images.

As an employee, you'll enjoy a generous benefits package that includes health
insurance, 401(k) match, paid time off, a healthy work-life balance and too
many fringe benefits to list, including free snacks and beverages, catered
lunch every Friday, company-sponsored outings, happy hours and a whole lot
more.

We're a West Coast company with Midwest hours and cost of living. We've been a
self-funded, private company from the beginning, and we use that advantage to
invest in ourselves and our employees for the long-term.

Find out what we're about and apply here:
[https://www.techsmith.com/careers/open-
positions/details/?p=...](https://www.techsmith.com/careers/open-
positions/details/?p=job%2Foxea5fwK/)

------
alie
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1(formerly OpenMail), an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is
hiring!

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Data Analyst (A/B Testing): SQL, Strong Statistics background (Stats Master’s
or PhD preferred) [http://system1.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf5...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf52385d17)

Software Engineer: Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
derekharmel
Zaius | Software Engineers (Junior, Mid, Senior) | Boston, MA; Leesburg, VA;
Remote | Full-time

Zaius empowers B2C marketers to maximize customer lifetime revenue. By
unifying marketing attribution and campaign execution across all channels,
Zaius makes it easy to understand which campaigns are driving repeat
purchases, new loyal customers, average order value, and other customer-
centric metrics, and then automate coordinated, multi-channel marketing
campaigns that move customers through their lifecycle.

We are looking for individuals who thrive in a fast-paced, high-tech
environment and is passionate about coming together as a team to solve
challenging problems. At Zaius, we work hard and have fun making a product our
customers love. We provide each member of the Engineering team with autonomy
and creative freedom partnered with the support needed to make each person
successful in their role. We're experiencing rapid growth and need engineers
to help us scale the product, the technology, and the company.

Tech: Java, Ruby (w/ and w/o Rails), Resque, Storm, Spark, Kafka, Redshift,
Cassandra, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Mobx, Redux, Sass.

Apply: email derek{at}zaius.com and/or visit
[https://zaius.workable.com/jobs/498900](https://zaius.workable.com/jobs/498900)

------
ngtvspc
SimpleLegal (YCS13) | API Engineer, Python Engineers, Customer Success
Managers | Mountain View, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE,
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

SimpleLegal is YC-backed, enterprise SaaS startup run by second-time founders
in Mountain View, CA. We are the software platform for the in-house legal
department. Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has HubSpot. Legal has
SimpleLegal.

Our stack: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Postgres, React, JQuery.

API Engineer: Mid to senior engineer with experience working/designing APIs
(experience with Python and Django REST Framework a plus).

Python Engineer: Mid to senior Python engineer. Experience with larger
codebases, spanning multiple related products. Experience with Django is
great. Really looking for someone to shape best practices and engineering
standards as we grow the team.

Customer Success Managers (CSMs): Our CSMs are the first level of
communication to customers in need of support. The CSMs analyze issues logged
by customers, leverage product expertise and share best practices to help
establish our place at the top of the legal technology space.

Also hiring in many other customer facing roles: Sales Development,
Implementation, and Customer Support. More Info, jobs and application:
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

(Disclaimer: I'm an engineer at SimpleLegal)

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments Inc. | Backend Developer | Los Angeles, California | ONSITE
| Full-time

For more than 20 years Native Instruments has been known for the world-class
craftsmanship of software and hardware musical instruments supporting the most
renowned performers, producers and DJs around the globe. Based in Berlin,
Germany and growing rapidly in Los Angeles, we’re expanding our Digital
Services team to reach a new generation of passionate music lovers. Join us in
creating the future of music.

Read about us on Resident Advisor (link:
[https://www.residentadvisor.net/features/2527](https://www.residentadvisor.net/features/2527)).

Native Instruments is a world-renowned Music Technology company, which builds
the end to end integrated solutions that many world class musicians,
producers, and DJs around the world rely on.

Backend Developers work on big data solutions for our digital services and
solutions and help build the best possible online sound and music environment.
.

Find out more and apply here: [https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/los-ange...](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-
angeles/product-creation-development/backend-developer/)

recruiting@native-instruments.com

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world regardless of a
student’s location, prior experience or economic standing.

Our mentor-led Flex Program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. It is a great chance to
pass on your knowledge without leaving your day job (or your house). As a
mentor, you work with your mentee(s) during their full time in the course,
which typically takes between 6-12 months to finish. You meet with your mentee
1-3 times per week for code review and can work with anywhere from 1 to 10+
students, depending on desire and ability.

As a mentor, you have access to the course materials so you can get up to
speed on anything you aren't firm on.

Check-ins are compensated.

Requirements:

* 5+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team, specifically in JavaScript, SQL, NoSQL, testing and frontend frameworks.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
atoombs
Alto (formerly ScriptDash) | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full Time
- Onsite | [https://www.alto.com](https://www.alto.com)

At Alto we are using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy from
the ground up to offer better patient care and improve people's lives. We
recently announced our series B funding fueling our nationwide expansion.
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/12/pill-delivery-startup-
scri...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/12/pill-delivery-startup-scriptdash-
rebrands-as-alto-inks-23-million-for-nationwide-expansion/))

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded ($23 million series B) technology
startup based in San Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free
medication delivery in the Bay Area and we’re building an advanced technology
platform to help patients manage and understand their medication therapy. We
allow patients to text, call or email their pharmacists with any question and
strive to provide an amazing patient experience. The pharmacy experience is
completely broken, and we have a huge opportunity to use technology to improve
the lives of millions of patients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, and Go. We’re offering a
competitive salary and a generous equity package.

More details at
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797)

------
jpopesculian
SingleOps | Fullstack Engineer | Atlanta, GA | REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-
team/](https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-team/)

SingleOps is a rapidly growing, Atlanta based, SaaS platform for mobile field
workforces like tree care services, landscaping, pest control, healthcare —
anyone who regularly coordinates employees in the field. The platform combines
estimates, scheduling, time tracking, CRM, invoicing, and QuickBooks syncing
with a mobile-first interface for teams on the go. Think of it as a cloud-ERP
solution like NetSuite, but much easier to use and geared towards field
service companies.

We've found or niche in the Green space and are looking to scale and double
our entire team this year. We use a Ruby on Rails stack, and this year we're
transitioning to React as well as hopefully React Native for mobile.

We're looking for a Mobile Application Engineer, a Web Application Engineer,
as well as other sales, marketing and customer success positions. You can fill
out the form at [https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-
team/](https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-team/) or email me directly at
julian@singleops.com

------
cwik
CaseWare | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Multiple Positions | Onsite

We are looking for experienced developers to help us build our next generation
of cloud solutions for accounting and audit. CaseWare is the dominant provider
of mission-critical accounting and auditing software used by domestic and
global accounting firms and a leading provider of auditing software to
governments, tax authorities and corporations.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

* Data Engineer [NoSQL, Presto, Spark, Redshift]: [https://www.caseware.com/careers/45B342A9F5/data-engineerlea...](https://www.caseware.com/careers/45B342A9F5/data-engineerlead-data-warehousing)

* Data Platform Developer [Java, Scala, Apache Spark]: [https://www.caseware.com/careers/F8CFCDD05E/software-enginee...](https://www.caseware.com/careers/F8CFCDD05E/software-engineer-data-platform)

Our stack: Docker (Swarm), AWS, Java, Scala, Apache Spark, TypeScript, Angular
2. If you have experience with any of these let's talk! Mention 'HN' in your
application. Other positions available at
[https://www.caseware.com/careers/](https://www.caseware.com/careers/)

------
azernik
Parsley, full-time, onsite in Oakland or Santa Monica (see below for details)
with a strong preference for Oakland.

Parsley is an intuitive, simple web app to handle the unintuitive, complex
realities of restaurant back-of-house operations. We recently launched our
product, are currently being used at a few culinary schools and restaurants in
LA and the Bay, and have strong interest (including some angel funding) from
several big players in the LA restaurant scene - both owners and chefs.

The product itself is a web app. The browser side uses all the tools that I
believe the Cool Kids are into These Days (React, Redux, a slow transition to
Flow type-checking, etc.), and the server side is built with Scala and Play.

The technical team is one co-founder and engineer (that's me) and one half-
time (by her preference) freelance engineer, both based in Oakland. We're at a
co-working space on top of 19th Street BART station. Spatially on top of, and
50 feet from an exit - SF-based programmers, that may be closer for you than
some workplaces in the city. My business-oriented co-founder (her technical
experience is mostly in hardware) lives and works in Santa Monica. Every week
either she's in Oakland or I'm in Santa Monica for two days, so an engineer in
either location would have facetime with both of us; it's more important to
work closely with me, so Oakland is preferable, but a programmer in Santa
Monica would still feel partly on-site.

Check us out at parsleycooks.com! (We're transferring to a much better domain,
worry you not.)

Ping me at asa@parsleycooks.com

------
mkonecny
Lucova Inc. | Toronto | Front End Developer and Full-Stack Developer | Full
Time | Onsite

[https://www.lucova.com/](https://www.lucova.com/)

> Lucova Inc. is an emerging technology company headquartered in downtown
> Toronto with a North American presence. We bring technology, data and people
> together to enhance the human touch-points in the world of offline commerce
> - think IoT for physical stores. Our tools help brands realize their
> customer experience aspirations by turning customers’ smartphones into
> intelligent Bluetooth sensors that interact with the in-store point-of-sale
> infrastructure - informing staff of their customer’s presence on arrival,
> enabling hands free payments and generating opportunities for brand moments.

We're a Ruby + Java + Angular based company with a small group of developers
looking to add additional developers to our core team. Our culture is great
and you get that startup feel while working with experienced developers. We
are looking for someone who is passionate about solving problems and loves to
get their hands dirty (if you full-stack then it's a major bonus). We are
located near Adelaide and Spadina.

Apply at [https://www.lucova.com/careers](https://www.lucova.com/careers)

------
localhost3000
Rep | Product Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://rep.ai/](https://rep.ai/)

We are a small team (7) building tools to change the way businesses
communicate with customers. Our product, Rep, combines customer context,
machine learning, and a slick app that enables organizations to build
meaningful relationships through mobile and desktop messaging.

We're actively looking for builders — folks that want to contribute more than
code. Your specialization is less important than your desire and ability to
learn fast and adapt to shifting technologies.

We're founded by ex-Googlers with deep experience in messaging,
personalization, and machine learning, and we're backed by some of the top
investors in Silicon Valley: Accel Partners, First Round Capital, SV Angel,
and Forerunner Ventures.

We offer competitive salaries, meaningful equity and generous health, dental
and vision benefits. If you are a member of an underrepresented group in
technology, we strongly encourage you to apply.

Technologies: Python, Postgres, WebSockets, React, Redux, ML, etc.

Drop us a note at jobs@rep.ai with a link to your LinkedIn, a resume, or
anything else we should know. We’ll get back to you quickly!

p.s. I love working here. The team is smart and talented but also deeply good,
respectful, and empathetic.

------
dsd104
Copenhagen, Denmark. Full Time. Onsite. Senior Systems Developer. Salary
Negotiable. [https://www.agileresponse.com](https://www.agileresponse.com)

Agile Response Technologies develops and commercialises cybersecurity
technologies. Our lead product, Chronos, is a highly innovative platform,
which supports in-house and MSSP/ MDR incident response and forensics
professionals generate accurate insights into cyber threats to drive more
robust decisions and actions.

Due to our rapid growth and ambitious plans, we are looking for senior systems
developers to work on our main product line, together with a team of other
experienced developers.

We expect you to have at least 5 years of development experience, with a focus
on the creation and evolution of innovative products and a solid interest in
programming and system development. Some specifics: C# and .NET, Quality
assurance with unit tests, Git source control, MSSQL, MySQL and Elasticsearch
databases, REST APIs, HTTPS and HTML5 and computationally high-performance
algorithms.

It is a bonus if you have an interest in cryptography, data-structures,
forensics and distributed systems.

Working with us means being surrounded by passionate, intelligent and creative
people that are determined to solve real-life problems with bleeding edge
technology, world-class research and unrivalled products and services. We have
a flat organizational structure and the working hours are flexible during
weekdays.

To apply for this position, please e-mail your resume and a cover letter to:
contact@agileresponse.com.

------
lordlarm
Kolonial.no | Software Engineer; Dev Ops; Data Scientist; iOS developer |
Oslo, Norway | ONSITE [http://jobb.kolonial.no/](http://jobb.kolonial.no/)

Kolonial.no are one of the fastest growing startups in Norway recently valued
at ~$180 million after just 3 years of operations. We're enabling users to buy
their groceries online and have already thousands of daily customers.

We're unique in that we've built a complete warehouse, logistics, and
procurement platform with millions of daily transactions and lots of
interesting challenges as automation becomes a more important. This has
allowed us to scale and adapt quickly to market and business demands.

Our technology stack is primarily Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HAProxy, Salt,
Elastic Search, Celery, SCSS and Javascript + React.js where suitable. You can
read more about our stack here:
[https://kolonial.no/om/teknologi/](https://kolonial.no/om/teknologi/).

Non-exhaustive list of benefits: a competitive salary; autonomy; warm lunch
made by our office chef; new offices in central Oslo; and whatever equipment
you would like to develop on. Norwegian is not a requirement, but it is
preferred if at least you'd like to learn.

~~~
yladiz
Hi, do you have an email to contact someone at? All of the job postings and
information on the website are in Norwegian and I couldn't find a job email to
contact.

------
bsmithyman
ARANZ Geo Canada | Backend Developer | Calgary, AB, Canada | Onsite | Full-
Time

This position is for the Calgary subsidiary of ARANZ Geo Canada Ltd, and is
located in the neighbourhood of Kensington, in the heart of the city.

At ARANZ Geo, we believe in data driven decisions. With 3D data, this is
really hard. This is the fundamental principle behind our development of
dynamic visual data science tools for collaborating, communication and
analyzing 3D for geoscience and engineering applications.

The products and services we create are scalable, web-based and involve
intricate scientific visualization and numerical simulations. As a Back-End
Developer you have experience in building out the many components that work
together within these services: database, caching, queuing, containerization,
scheduling, logging, templating, api design, websockets, and many, many more.

Backend stack (you): python, google-app-engine, google-cloud-platform, docker,
rabbitmq, cloudflare, graylog2

Frontend stack (your colleagues): javascript, d3.js, three.js, polymer, webgl,
glsl, typescript, webvr

Common tools / approach: scrumban, git, github, jira, json, travis-ci, slack

Please see more details and get in touch at: [https://aranz-geo-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/514028](https://aranz-geo-ltd.workable.com/jobs/514028)

------
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Systems Engineer

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/ykfngv1](http://grnh.se/ykfngv1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: The Systems Engineer will be a critical member of the team
that is responsible for understanding our printers and working with
engineering design teams to integrate new capabilities into our products. If
you are an experienced, multi-disciplinary engineer interested in developing
3D printers from a systems perspective, this is the job for you.

YOU WILL:

* Collaborate with engineering teams to define system requirements for new features, validate design changes, and assess performance

* Design and run tests to validate new functionality without breaking existing features

* Use insights gained from field and manufacturing data to improve our products

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/ykfngv1](http://grnh.se/ykfngv1)

------
tapanjk
RedMart | Tech Lead / Senior Software Engineer / Front End Developer / Senior
Android Developer | Full Time | Onsite | Bangalore

RedMart [1] is a tech and logistics company that does grocery retail in
Singapore. We have software development teams in Singapore and Bangalore, and
we are hiring for a number of positions at the Bangalore center.

Our Tech Stack: Microservices written in Java or Scala using Play Framework
and Akka; React or AngularJs for web apps; MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Cassandra for
storage; AWS infrastructure, with HAProxy, Nginx, Redis; Chef deployments;
GitHub, Travis CI and JIRA for development tools; testing with JUnit,
ScalaTest, FrisbyJS, Calabash and Selenium; AWS Kinesis, Spark and AWS
Redshift for our data infrastructure.

We are looking at you if you have:

\- Perseverance. Building a great company that customers love is hard work.
Many challenges await and we are looking for team members we can count on when
things get tough.

\- Impact. We are results oriented. We value people who focus on the right
things and get them done.

\- Customer focus. Everything we do starts from our customers -- external and
internal.

\- Passion and aptitude for solving difficult problems with technology.

\- Excellent verbal and written communication skills.

Interested? Email tapan.karecha [at] redmart.com

[1]: [https://redmart.com/](https://redmart.com/)

------
zachheaton
SciTec | Dayton, OH | Numerical computing and distributed systems developers |
ONSITE [http://www.scitec.com](http://www.scitec.com)

SciTec is a R&D-focused small business that develops new algorithms to analyze
remote sensor data. We're looking for developers to help create, develop, and
deliver new high-throughput data processing algorithms, from R&D prototypes
all the way into production environments. Key areas of expertise we're looking
for include:

* Numerical computing using C/C++, MATLAB, and Python

* High-throughput distributed computing systems

* Orchestration using Docker on DC/OS

More than specific technologies, we’re looking for developers who are willing
to dive into complex problems, work across multiple technology stacks, and
help us keep moving algorithms out of the lab and into real-world use. Strong
communication skills and systems engineering expertise are key.

If this sounds interesting to you, we have two open positions available:

* Remote Sensing Software Developer (2+ years experience, position focused on development). APPLY: [https://scitec.workable.com/j/DAD68207C0](https://scitec.workable.com/j/DAD68207C0)

* Scientific Application Architect (7+ years experience, position focused on team leadership and systems engineering). APPLY: [https://scitec.workable.com/j/57AEE55BCB](https://scitec.workable.com/j/57AEE55BCB)

------
briankircho
Dokkio | QA Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only,
Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Come
help us invent the future of collaboration and content management.

Responsibilities: Write and maintain automated functional test scripts.
Develop testing plans and execute them against new features and bug fixes.
Work with engineering/marketing/support/management to identify requirements,
come up with a release schedule, and keep everyone informed of progress
towards it. Prioritize and manage open bugs. Help improve our
development/testing process to prevent problems before they start. Fix the
occasional bug.

Qualifications: Love of high quality software, testing, writing code, and
learning new things. 1-3 years of professional experience with software
testing or software engineering. Strong familiarity with functional testing
tools such as Selenium/WebDriver. Strong familiarity with at least one
mainstream language. JavaScript preferred, but Python/Ruby/etc. acceptable.
Strong familiarity with functional testing, unit testing, and other types of
testing. Bonus Points: Familiarity with UX, HCI, continuous deployment,
version control systems (we use git), and the command line (we use Ubuntu).

Email us your resume at jobs-qa@dokkio.com.

------
sanj
Time Out | Full Stack and Data Engineers | London, New York, Boston | Onsite,
FT | [http://timeout.com/london](http://timeout.com/london)

Time Out is at an interesting point right now. It is working to rebuild itself
into a digital-first company from its successful roots as a magazine company.

This transformation hasn't been easy. As with other print publishers, Time Out
is dealing with declining revenues. That's resulted in the company reducing
its headcount and laying off many folks.

The good news is that there is a new set of folks at the helm. Many of them
hail from successful web companies; many are from TripAdvisor. I'm excited to
see us go "all in" on becoming a digital company.

What make me optimistic about Time Out is that it has retained a stellar group
of writers and editors who truly know the cities they write about. Our writing
ranks on Google because it is good, not because of SEO trickery. There's also
a core technical team which is excited to provide and tune how our users read
our content. The stuff that other companies have to fake – brand, identity,
content, coolness – is what Time Out not only has, but actually personifies.

As we couple our writers with tech-savvy folks, I expect to see some stellar
results.

------
shaggyfrog
Copperleaf Technologies | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.copperleaf.com/](http://www.copperleaf.com/)

We build products to help companies managing millions of dollars of assets
make better decisions. Our core product, C55, helps companies decide which
projects to invest in, how to reduce their risk, increase safety, and reduce
their environmental impact. We are one of the top 20 Fastest-Growing Software
Companies in Canada and winner of the BC Tech 2016 Emerging Company of the
Year Award. We are also working on multiple cloud-based products, two of which
were just recently released.

We have grown a lot in the last year, and we are looking to fill a senior dev
role on one of the "cloud" technology teams. The project's stack includes
NodeJS, Angular (2+), Kendo, and Postgres. We'd like to find an experienced
full-stack developer who can take on a leadership role and mentor junior
developers.

I joined Copperleaf (as a senior developer) back in April 2016. The people
here are really nice, they care about what they do, and they have a lot of
domain knowledge. If any of that sounds interesting to you, please fire off an
e-mail to me (Tom) at thauk@copperleaf.com and we can chat a bit more!

------
wc-
Exigent Capital | Chicago | Data Scientists, Python/Go Engineers | Full-time |
REMOTE or ONSITE

Market Making / HFT group focused on cryptocurrency markets. Looking for quant
/ data scientists to find new edges in the market and talented Go/Python
engineers to expand the trading platform. Experience in traditional equity
markets is a large plus. Fair-market compensation and can offer partner-level
equity sharing for right candidate.

Contact hiring+hn ||at|| exigentcapital.com

------
Katie_Leantaas
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

\- Series B Funded by top healthcare investors \- Ex-
Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient. Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and
specialty clinics across the country. LeanTaaS’ customers include some of the
nation’s largest hospitals including Stanford, Cleveland Clinic, NewYork-
Presbyterian, The University of Texas MD Anderson Cancer Center, and more. Our
team includes veteran executives and the brightest minds from Google,
McKinsey, Stanford, MIT, Duke, Berkeley, UIUC, and more.

We are looking for Backend Engineers, Full-stack Engineers, Data Scientists,
Product Managers and Product Marketers who possess an entrepreneurial
personality and the talent to think outside the box to get things done.

Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

HELP BUILD TECHNOLOGY THAT SAVES LIVES!!

------
g-clef
King & Union | Front-end developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE FULL-TIME

The point: We are making the threat intelligence process run more smoothly and
helping organizations share threat data better. Our solution pulls threat
information (both our own and via external APIs) into a graph and enables
real-time collaboration and sharing of the information on the graph.

What we're looking for: We're looking for a mid/advanced front-end developer
to take over development of our sites UI (we're in-housing development of the
site after contracting it out for about a year). The front-end is built with
React/Microcosm/Material/Vis.js, and it talks to our backend using a mix of
REST and WebSockets. Ideally, the person we're looking for would be
comfortable doing both the React programming side of things as well as the
HTML/CSS/layout work. There would also be some design work as we roll out new
features to the site.

Perks of the job: early round shares, competitive salary, 401k, & healthcare
benefits. Also, we work from home a lot and our focus is on getting the work
done, not on attendance or face time.

A bit about us: We are a pre-A-round startup. We have a working product and
paying customers, so we're in a good spot financially. We are based in
Alexandria, VA but do a lot of working from home, and tend to meet up in
Alexandria once a week or so. Also, since we have an existing contracting
relationship for our UI development, we're very flexible about start dates for
this position.

If you are at all interested, please send me a message: aaron@kingandunion.com

------
bargl
TrueForm | QA / Tester | ONSITE | Woodinville, WA | Full-Time |
[https://trueform.io/](https://trueform.io/)

TrueForm | UX/UI Designer | ONSITE | Woodinville, WA | Full-Time |
[https://trueform.io/](https://trueform.io/)

Trueform is trying to re-invent how retail works. We are offering retail as a
service. We rent slots in our store to brands who have one off products that
they want to get into the hands of their customers. We have flexible options
about selling.

Our stack is C# ASP.NET Core backend with a React, Typescript, WebPack front
end. I want to throw Orleans in there eventually but right now we're focused
on our front end.

About you: We need someone who is a self starter and takes ownership of the
tasks they are assigned. If we ask you to design something we'll give you
feedback as you see fit but if you have an idea we want to hear it! We don't
expect the tester to have technical knowledge but interest in automation would
be a huge plus. I'm sorry no developer positions right now.

Please email me elarge [at] apolloroboticstechnology [dot] com. (The company
name is ApolloRoboticsTechnology, but we are Doing Business As TrueForm for
our storefront)

------
capkutay
Striim ([https://striim.com](https://striim.com)) | Palo Alto Headquarters |
Full-Time | Machine Learning Engineer | Field Software Engineer | Remote or
Onsite

Striim is hiring Sales Engineers who are technically savvy with strong
communication skills. We're also looking for a Machine Learning Engineer lead
to help drive our streaming machine learning application offerings.

As a Striim Software Engineer in Technical Sales, you’ll be tasked with
directly solving some of the toughest challenges at Fortune 100 companies.

We work with cutting edge big data technologies and we're recognized as one of
the best places to work in the San Francisco Bay Area by multiple
publications[0].

Field Engineer job:
[http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo7qF5fw1](http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo7qF5fw1)

ML job:
[http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FokB74fwQ](http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FokB74fwQ)

0: [http://www.striim.com/blog/newsroom/press/striim-
ranked-1-to...](http://www.striim.com/blog/newsroom/press/striim-ranked-1-top-
workplaces-2017/)

------
inflowmatix
Inflowmatix |
[https://inflowmatix.com/join_us/](https://inflowmatix.com/join_us/)

We are developing pioneering technology to investigate pressure transients and
flow instabilities in water supply networks. We are gathering large volumes of
data daily and are looking for smart dedicated developers and data scientists
to help us make the most of it!

Data Scientist - Southampton, UK or remote (within EU): We are looking for an
enthusiastic and passionate data scientist with strong expertise in at least
one area of machine learning or statistical analysis. Proficient knowledge of
Python (and its data science tools) or R is essential. Experience with time
series analysis or spatiotemporal statistical models would be an advantage.
You will assist us with extracting insights from our high frequency water
pressure data and translating them into insights that can help water companies
provide customers with a continuous, safe and adequate supply of water. You
will also help us translate research outcomes into production code, by
expanding and enhancing our analytics backend platform.

Elixir Developer - Southampton, UK or remote (within EU): We are looking for
an enthusiastic and passionate Elixir developer with skills in OTP and
enterprise level application building/designing/architecting. You will assist
with developing, enhancing and maintaining our Elixir platform, and the
interfaces with our frontend application and our backend analytics platform
written in Python.

If you are interested in helping us and yourself grow, tell us why and a
little bit about yourself by emailing careers@inflowmatix.com!

------
camerond
Carnegie Mellon University | Cloud Education Research Programmer | Pittsburgh,
PA | Full-time, Onsite

The Computer Science Department is seeking a Cloud Education Research
Programmer to work on an exciting new opportunity. You will be working with
Prof. Majd Sakr, who with his team developed a project-based online Cloud
Computing course. You are responsible for developing new projects using the
Google Cloud Platform (GCP) and will be responsible for maintaining,
enhancing, testing, and debugging the web-based applications that are used to
administer projects of the online Cloud Computing course and other CMU CS
courses.

* Design and implement educational projects to run on cloud infrastructure. Migrate existing projects from Amazon Web Services (AWS) or Microsoft Azure to the Google Cloud Platform.

* Developing the front-end application through which projects are developed and students complete projects.

* Experience with Cloud platforms preferable – GCP, Azure, or Amazon Web Services (AWS).

* Experience with Django, Bootstrap, ReactJS, and JavaScript charting libraries is highly desired.

Learn more and apply at
[https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2005...](https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2005738)

~~~
haidrali
Can people from outside US apply ?

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How does Blue Apron's retention compare to others'?
      - Where do ex-Chipotle customers go?
      - (Check out our research blog [2])
    

…through an analytics platform we build in-house.

We’re a 14-person team comprising mostly senior engineers and data scientists.
11 of us are technical, and 4 have PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (quantitative PhD preferred)
      - Data Journalist
      - Product Designer
      - Research Analyst
      - Software Engineer (frontend/backend/data; mid-to-senior+)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Submit directly [3] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[3]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
across our software stack: web development with Meteor+React+Redux,
IoT/embedded software, computer vision, data engineering, technical operations
/ DevOps, web-based UI design, and anything else we need to make the best
product possible. Apply at
[https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co.

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is a fast-growing startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer in Test - Copenhagen ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We sponsor work
visas for non-EU applicants.

------
JED3
Pathlight is the first platform dedicated to helping sales managers. These
managers are critical to any organization’s success (and revenue), but are
stuck with using whiteboards, email, and spreadsheets to do this vital job.

Sales managers use Pathlight every day because it helps them control their
team's pipeline, productivity, and development like they've been doing it for
20+ years.

We’re looking for hungry and talented full-stack engineers to help us.

Pros:

    
    
      - Green field development. An opportunity to build things from scratch and own large parts of the stack.  
      - Real world problems. The kind that companies pay $100K+ to solve.
      - Experienced founders. This is our 2nd startup - our first was acquired in 2013.
      - Well-funded and well-run. Series A, low burn. Capital efficiency is important to us.
      - Product market fit. Companies already using it every day.
    

Cons:

    
    
      - Very early. Very uncertain.
      - We’re not going to match your offer from Facebook
      - No free lunches, gym memberships, massages, etc.
      - We play Yacht Rock on Fridays.
    
    

Our application pulls from a customer’s existing CRM and uses a whole mess of
buzz-words to perform our magic (cue shameless buzzword dump):

    
    
      - Python/Django (Python3, Celery)
      - Machine learning (scikit-learn, numpy)
      - Thick frontend client (ES6/Babel/React/Mobx)
    
    

To apply, visit
[https://www.pathlight.com/careers/](https://www.pathlight.com/careers/) for
more information or email careers[at]pathight.com

------
mp_mindshow
Mindshow | VR Engineers, Backend Engineers, User Support and QA | Los Angeles,
CA | Full-Time Onsite

Mindshow ([https://www.mindshow.com](https://www.mindshow.com)) is an exciting
startup focused on the mechanics of storytelling in virtual reality. We’re
developing a VR-based story creation sandbox for the masses, built using the
latest virtual reality and mobile technologies, and we’re looking for top
developers to help us lead the charge. Come take a look at what we’re
building: [https://youtu.be/2p9Cx4iX47E](https://youtu.be/2p9Cx4iX47E)

Mindshow has an awesome culture and you will be working with a great, close-
knit team in a creative, collaborative environment. Passion for Virtual
Reality or experience with the video game industry/game development a plus but
not a requirement.

To apply:

Virtual Reality Software Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/yds1kb1](http://grnh.se/yds1kb1)

REST Backend Engineer / Django:
[http://grnh.se/l3jvw21](http://grnh.se/l3jvw21)

QA Engineer & User Support: [http://grnh.se/sxgdwh1](http://grnh.se/sxgdwh1)

------
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Mechanical Engineer

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/0xodvm1](http://grnh.se/0xodvm1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: As mechanical engineers at a 3D printing company we create
tools we use ourselves. We’re excited to build devices that not only create
beautiful parts but also reflect careful user experience design. Our team
prototypes, builds and manufactures the mechanisms and systems that make our
printers function with precision and reliability.

YOU WILL:

* Can share a strong portfolio of previous work

* Enjoy the gritty details of part design, material selection and manufacturing techniques

* Use Solidworks to design components, produce drawings, and build assemblies

* Can communicate seamlessly with vendors and suppliers across the globe

* Have experience with the full product development cycle

* Communicate seamlessly with vendors and suppliers across the globe

* 4+ years industry experience

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/0xodvm1](http://grnh.se/0xodvm1)

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Node.JS Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE
Cybus is looking for a motivated Senior Node.js Developer (m/f). You will
build a robust, modular system to deliver flexible solutions to our customers.
Drive our middleware forward in terms of scalability and reliability and
ensure that our system stays cutting-edge while keeping high quality
standards. You ideally if you enjoy building awesome applications from
scratch. You're excellent knowledge of best practices in JavaScript and a deep
understanding of Test Driven Development & Clean Code. What We offer \- a
young & motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and
latest industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and
spare time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events
and relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
[https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-
entwickl...](https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-entwickler-
mw/) Contact: career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in
subject line.

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Dumbo,
Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers (Chicago)

* Frontend Engineer - Angular (Chicago)

* Data Engineer (Chicago or NYC)

* QA Engineer (Chicago)

* Senior Systems Engineer (Chicago)

I lead our product team, so please reach out to me directly
(jordan@rocketmiles.com) if you are interested, or head to
rocketmiles.com/jobs for more information.

------
_mattb
Culture Robotics | Generalist Engineer | South San Francisco | Onsite

Culture Robotics is developing automated fermentation systems to help biotech
and pharmaceutical researchers increase their experimental throughput and
reproducibility. Our team is made up of mechanical, software, and biomedical
engineers who worked previously at Google and MIT. The system we're building
executes high-throughput, automated experiments and provides new tools for
data analysis and visualization. Currently, we are building our first robotic
system for internal testing and validation. We will then begin operating with
customers at the end of the year.

We are looking for curious and motivated people who want to build tools that
enable high-throughput, reproducible life science research. Our projects offer
many challenges and this role in particular will present unique opportunities
for learning about automation platforms and biological systems.

Our ideal candidate is an engineering generalist with experience in both
hardware and software development. This is a full-time position with
competitive salary, medical coverage, paid vacation, access to a state-of-the
art machine shop, free lunch and other benefits.

To learn more and apply, send me an email: matt@culturerobotics.com

------
mikedcruz
SwipeSense | Senior Software Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/08d94ab8e3fa-senior-
software-...](https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/08d94ab8e3fa-senior-software-
engineer)

SwipeSense | Software Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/8882e62056a2-software-
enginee...](https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/8882e62056a2-software-engineer)

SwipeSense | Sr. DevOps Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/0fa1f5adc498-sr-devops-
engine...](https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/0fa1f5adc498-sr-devops-engineer)

SwipeSense | Sr. Data Scientist | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/c695bf434b23-senior-data-
scie...](https://swipesense.breezy.hr/p/c695bf434b23-senior-data-scientist)

SwipeSense is building an operating system for the hospital of the future,
today. Our mission is to eliminate Hospital Acquired Infections, a leading
cause of death in the United States, through several products built on top of
our connected hospital platform - a combination of sensor networks, wearable
technologies, and big data insights. Our platform saves a life every two days,
but we're just getting started. If you want to solve problems big and small,
experiment relentlessly, and execute ruthlessly to help us save a life a day:
welcome.

[https://www.swipesense.com](https://www.swipesense.com)

------
spark100
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the entire shipping process for e-commerce companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,and
flexible work hours/PTO.

Our interview process includes one phone call and then one onsite technical
meeting with the rest of the team.

Please apply and we will contact you:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/70a839e6-4a62-4ab7-b663-33014...](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/70a839e6-4a62-4ab7-b663-33014696cfe4)

We are also hiring for Support and Sales Engineers:

Support Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/ae41a51c-a264-4ee3-a795-91519...](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/ae41a51c-a264-4ee3-a795-91519386b421)

Sales Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/53d7be43-4f4c-4d39-aa3f-e175e...](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/53d7be43-4f4c-4d39-aa3f-e175ecd20f8f)

------
SJES
Cyber Security Developer - 100% Remote. Raising the Floor - US is hiring a
remote Cyber Security Developer, 8 month contract, full-time hours. Position
Details: * Work with the development team to secure the Global Public
Inclusive Infrastructure (GPII) architecture against attacks and intrusion. *
Advise on regulations and laws the GPII needs to comply with, including a
specific list of concrete technologies and processes that need to be
implemented in different scenarios where the GPII applications will be used
with (public cloud, on premises servers, etc.) so the application is
compliant. * Identify common threats that the GPII may be vulnerable to,
assessing the extent to which we have strategies for protecting against them,
and devising and co-implementing an architecture for protecting against those
issues that we don’t currently address, e.g., credentials theft, etc. * Work
with the infrastructure team to set up an automated, periodic security audit
system using a security scanner/reporting tool (e.g. Nessus, Metasploit, etc)
and expose / synthesize results. Apply: Please refer to the following document
for more details:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mzi281pkbt5av7b8gI8D22r-...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mzi281pkbt5av7b8gI8D22r-zi93HF7vz2kb_q2x1Ac/edit?usp=sharing)
And then submit your resume to jobs@raisingthefloor.org About Us: At Raising
the Floor, we’re an international coalition of individuals and organizations
dedicated to ensuring that the Internet, and everything available through it,
is accessible to people with accessibility barriers due to disability,
literacy, digital literacy, or aging, and regardless of their economic
resources.

------
shuoz
Mira | Technical Co-Founder | Full-Time | SF or NYC | Co-Founder Equity +
$60-$80K

Mira is a seed funded insurtech startup, which recently joined 500 Startups
accelerator. We are revolutionizing the $175 billion life insurance industry
by building technology that streamlines the antiquated buying process, and
using machine learning and medical, financial and behavioral data to create a
superior risk underwriting model. Mira uniquely targets the “higher risk”
segment, and is already distributing online for 15+ life insurers.
[https://www.MiraFinancial.com](https://www.MiraFinancial.com).

We are looking for a technical co-founder with exceptional talent and drive
who has an entrepreneurial spirit, wants to control his/her own destiny, and
does not shy away from challenges. This is initially a very hands-on technical
role, and grows into a leadership role over time. You will have autonomy over
the entire technology stack and work closely with Mira’s Founder/CEO. We
currently work at the 500 Startups office in SF, and will be based in either
SF or NYC long-term.

Learn more at [http://bit.ly/2f3Be3f](http://bit.ly/2f3Be3f)

------
bgriggs1
Knack | US REMOTE | Senior JavaScript Engineer | [https://knack.com/work-at-
knack](https://knack.com/work-at-knack)

* REMOTE - We're a 100% remote company that has been 100% remote from the beginning and spends a lot of time thinking about how a small 100% remote team can build a world class product.

* PRODUCT - Knack is a DIY data platform that makes it easy to build custom web apps for managing data and empowering workflows. Think Access on steroids designed for the web.

* TEAM - We're a small team that is all about enjoying the ride, taking ownership, pushing each other to excel at our craft, and doing work that makes a difference.

* JOB - Architecting a scalable platform, developing new features, optimizing performance, exploring new frameworks, engaging with your interests, doing your best work across the whole stack.

* COMPANY - We're 100% bootstrapped, so we know how to build a product customers will pay for. We believe in growth without compromise, not growth at all costs. We don't have a VP layer or management, and want to keep it that way as long as we can.

Find out more at [https://knack.com/work-at-knack](https://knack.com/work-at-
knack) and [https://knack.com/about](https://knack.com/about). Apply at
[https://www.knack.com/jobs/senior-engineer#job-
applications/...](https://www.knack.com/jobs/senior-engineer#job-
applications/apply2/54207f67d3385df425054caa/)

------
bduret
Auchan:Direct | Software Engineer | Paris, France | ONSITE | Full-time

We are the leaders of online grocery delivery in France, and we want to bring
the best user experience possible to our clients.

Right now, our stack uses Django+PostgreSQL, React with server-side rendering,
and we deploy Docker containers every day using Ansible.

We're looking for talented and passionate software engineers that want to ship
a product by crafting well-tested high-quality code.

Contact me directly at bduret at auchan dot fr

~~~
godric
<3

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Software Engineer | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) |
Onsite Only | [http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux? Android NDK? Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily NXP Kinetis parts.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
entee
Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo | Data Engineer

Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo | Systems Administrator

We're a medical technology company using machine learning and massive amounts
of patient data to improve how the healthcare system works. Our tools process
millions of patient records to predict what kinds of medical risk and problems
will befall a patient and other medically relevant parameters. Join us to
learn about the many intricacies of medical data, how to handle very large
volumes of patient records, and how to build pipelines to operationalize
cutting-edge machine learning models.

Data Engineer: We work mostly in Python, Scala with some Java here and there.
Main technologies include Spark, TensorFlow and Hadoop among others. We're
looking to build more robust pipelines to understanding transform raw, often
human-entered data into standards-compliant forms, and to deploy a wide
variety of machine learning/AI models in a scalable, traceable manner.

Systems Administrator: We handle very private data, so security and compliance
with health industry standards is a must. Come learn how to meet the stringent
requirements to be a responsible caretaker for sensitive health data. We have
in-house clusters some Cloudera based and some VMware based, running a variety
of "big-data" tools. We're looking to streamline our infrastructure while
building it out or adding off-site capabilities, and to implement strong
disaster recovery and security protocols.

Odds and ends: mostly onsite, free lunch, work from home Wednesdays, ~20
employees, growing in a field that really affects peoples lives.

Contact Nicolas at ntilmans@lumiata.com

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (SoMa) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for generalist engineers across multiple positions,
including both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes
Python, Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. Challenges include: (1)
developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex microbial communities; (2)
working with terabytes of genomic data; (3) building scientifically
reproducible analyses suitable for both research and the clinic; and (4)
supporting scientists and developers building on our platform with extensible
APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area. We're also willing to sponsor a visa for the right candidate.
Please apply here: [https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-
stac...](https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-stack)

~~~
boyd
Quick correction: We're actually now located in the Mission! Missed this when
updating the post from a prior month.

------
joefreeman
HireHand | Mobile developer (iOS/Android/React Native) | Old Street, London |
[https://www.hirehand.co.uk](https://www.hirehand.co.uk)

HireHand is a venture-backed staffing platform changing the future of work by
filling the growing demand of people who want more flexibility and variation
in when and where they work. We started out over two years ago in the street
food industry, and we've been showing steady growth as we've expanded into
more hospitality-related industries like fixed-location restaurants, bars,
cafes, etc. The challenge at the moment is scaling the matching of 200+ jobs
per week with our pool of workers. We assess the skills of workers, they let
us know every week when they're available, and then we match jobs with workers
as they come in using a custom ranking algorithm.

We want to build a mobile app for iOS and Android devices. This will allow us
to streamline the process of engaging the individuals doing jobs on our
platform (e.g., inviting them to jobs and confirming hours). You will be
responsible for developing our Android and iOS app from scratch using the
technologies you see fit. React Native seems like a good fit, but we're open
to alternative approaches.

As developer #2, you might be interested to know who you'd be working with. I
graduated from Imperial College twelve years ago, worked for a company
building group chat software (kind of like Slack), then worked for SwiftKey
(mostly server-side things; before they were acquired by Microsoft). I spent
some time travelling/freelancing, and then joined HireHand when it was all
being run out of a spreadsheet.

joe.freeman+hn@hirehand.co.uk

------
zackbrown
Haiku | [https://haiku.ai](https://haiku.ai) | Engineer #1 (Experienced,
Multi-Language, Founder Mentality) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE or REMOTE

Haiku is a desktop design tool empowering designers to craft app components
that ship to production. Unlike code generators or prototyping tools, we keep
designers CONNECTED to their work by integrating vector design tools, version
control systems, and packages managers, all through our visual interaction
design tool and cloud services.

You can think of it as what Flash would be if it were created in 2017: by
connecting the dots between modern workflows, Haiku lets designers and
engineers create, together.

We just closed our pre-seed fundraise, so we're hitting the gas pedal on our
product. Our team is currently 4 strong, and we're all very passionate about
this space/problem—you will be #5 and the first full-time engineer. [EDIT:
clarification, the CEO, CTO, and Designer #1 also all write code]

Our stack:

Front-end:

    
    
      * JavaScript/React/Electron  
      * Lots of Websocket/IPC work (JS perf)   
      * Some TypeScript, adding more
    

Back-end:

    
    
      * Go   
      * AWS  
      * Postgres
    

You can reach out with questions or interest to jobs@haiku.ai

~~~
ryandrake
Can you describe your idea of someone who is a regular employee but has a
"Founder Mentality?"

~~~
zackbrown
Namely, someone who thrives with a lot of responsibility, freedom, and
latitude with decision-making. Who thinks laterally and brings some "hustle"
to the table, instead of simply awaiting orders.

We're currently remote, so no one's gonna stand over your shoulder and count
hours in your seat, but this position is early/pivotal enough that the success
of the company will be a function of this person's impact. It's gotta be
someone who understands this and knows how to row their own canoe as well as
row crew.

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Full-stack Python/Django developer (medior) | Almere,
The Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, NO Visa

We are looking for someone with solid experience in Python/Django and a sense
of ownership to work exclusively on the platform of one of our long-term
clients M.I.C, while enjoying the perks of and contributing to our
cooperative, knowledge-sharing environment.

Elements Interactive is a tech studio building rock-solid web and mobile apps
for a variety of clients. We have an international team of over 50
professionals passionate about technology. We like Scrum and our projects are
really diverse both in terms of length and technical difficulty. Our BE tech
stack - Python, Django, Postgres, Nginx, Memcached, Redis, RabbitMQ, Ansible.

PERKS

* equipment of your choice

* conferences, events, courses to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours (occasional WFH)

* free lunch, fruits & snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

* fun social events

* weekly group workout with our personal trainer

* commuting costs compensation

* Friday afternoon beer&games

More about us [https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/531232](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/531232)

* for this position we are only able to consider applicants with a valid EU work permit

------
PBurkeTourRadar
TourRadar | Multiple Openings | Onsite - Vienna, Toronto & Brisbane |
www.tourradar.com

We are a bunch of techy travel experts on a mission to enrich people’s lives
through touring. With over 30 different nationalities in our team and offices
spread across Australia, Europe and North America, we work to deliver the best
possible advice and tour booking experience to our customers.

CTO:
[http://www.tourradar.com/careers#cto](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#cto)

Full Stack PHP Engineers: [http://www.tourradar.com/careers#full-stack-php-
web-develope...](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#full-stack-php-web-
developer)

DevOps: [http://www.tourradar.com/careers#devops-
engineer](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#devops-engineer)

Product Managers: [http://www.tourradar.com/careers#product-manager-web-
mobile](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#product-manager-web-mobile)

UX Designer: [http://www.tourradar.com/careers#ux-
designer](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#ux-designer)

Please email CVs to patrick@tourradar.com

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) | Backend
Software Engineer | Amsterdam, Nairobi | ONSITE | Full Time Apollo Agriculture
is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the worlds poorest
farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the basic farm
tools the rest of the world depends on for food production, good seed and
fertilizer. We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and use
satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably. We use
Scala, Python/NumPy/SciPy (for science/ML), android and are heavy postgres
users. We're building great software for places with low reliability networks
and harsh environmental conditions. We delivered fertilizer to ~1000 farmers
earlier this March and are now in the process of getting paid back and
supporting our farmers this season. Right now we're building software tools to
help us communicate with rural farmers who are often illiterate and frequently
struggle even with pressing buttons on their phones.

To apply, send me an email at earl@apolloagriculture.com

~~~
abhicrysis
Are you looking for Android Developer?

~~~
estsauver
We just hired someone for our Android role, but shoot me an email, we may be
able to hire another.

------
jameincke
CloserIQ | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for these roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Associate: [http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid of sales & recruiting where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

------
rapind
Pair Shaped Inc. | Front-end-developer | 2 Month Contract (Immediate) | REMOTE

Looking for someone to build out the front-end of a Ruby on Rails based
marketplace application. Mostly CSS and HTML work, and some light JS work, but
open to React, Vue, Angular, and others if there's a convincing argument for
it.

Expertise in Rails and Slim / Jade / Haml a bonus.

You will be working with a back-end dev. Work will be done on branches and
PR'd (on Github).

Contact: dave at pairshaped dot ca

------
pdevine
TaskRabbit | Fullstack React.js / Ruby Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
Visa considered | [https://tr.co/](https://tr.co/)

Each day brings more chores and less time to accomplish them. Whether someone
needs a handyman, house cleaner, mover or delivery person, TaskRabbit delights
clients by matching the right skilled person in minutes. On the other side of
the marketplace we help our Taskers earn a living by setting their own prices,
defining their working hours, and give them control to help people when and
how they want in the most supportive marketplace.

You'll be a member of our engineering team, helping us build out the web
applications that drive our business. We have applications for clients to hire
taskers, for taskers to register with the platform, and for our internal users
to administer the service. We use React.js on the frontend, and Rails on the
backend. We're ideally looking for a full stack engineer but would be thrilled
to hire a competent front-end engineer who has aspirations to learn Rails
someday.

Job Description: [http://grnh.se/pl7qst1](http://grnh.se/pl7qst1)

------
riteshr
AlphaSheets (YC F3) | REMOTE or ONSITE | San Francisco, CA | Frontend
Developer (React) | Full-time (contractors welcome too)

What we're building: collaborative, programmable spreadsheets. Think Google
Sheets, but like this:
[http://www.alphasheets.com/videos/headliner.gif](http://www.alphasheets.com/videos/headliner.gif).

We aim to be the Slack of spreadsheets - enabling you to do _anything_ in a
spreadsheet. We've gotten excitement from wall street quants, marketing
analysts, pharmaceutical scientists, and insurance analysts. We envision a
future where tens of millions of people see AlphaSheets as their tool of
choice for data analysis.

1 yr+ React experience is a must. We have a React+ES6+Flow / Haskell stack. We
love seeking leverage through good architecture, languages (Haskell!),
frameworks, and tools. (Doesn't matter at all for this position if you don't
know Haskell.) We're well funded so we're not going away overnight. Our
culture is one of efficient, open, and inclusive communication. You'll be
joining a founding team from MIT.

Email our VP Eng (Ritesh Ragavender) at ritesh (at) alphasheets (dot) com

------
adhsu01
Speak | iOS Engineer | San Francisco | usespeakeasy.com | Full Time | ONSITE
[https://angel.co/speak-4/jobs](https://angel.co/speak-4/jobs)

Speak (YC W17) is an AI English tutor on your phone. Our app features a cast
of fun virtual characters that we’ve carefully created to improve your English
fluency as quickly as possible. We’re building speech recognition that can
understand heavy accents and that lets users actually have conversations in
English—without needing a human partner.

We launched only a few months ago and users all around the world are already
having over 50,000 conversations per week with our virtual characters. We’re
backed by Y Combinator and some of the best investors in the world.

We’re looking for our first iOS/Swift engineer to lead mobile development and
eventually help grow and lead the team. We want to talk to you if you are a
curious person, care about the details of a great user experience, and can
build fast.

We’re currently a tiny team of 4 working out of a beautiful brick office in
the SoMa district of San Francisco. Email us at jobs@usespeakeasy.com, and
come help us build the way the next billion people will learn English.

------
samoube
thelab | New York, NY (NYC) or London, UK | Sr. Backend Developer |
[http://thelabnyc.com](http://thelabnyc.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're looking for a senior backend software developer to assist in development
on a mid-sized e-commerce site, with a focus on developing and maintaining
several open-source projects we own and contribute to. Most development would
be on server-side code, but some experience with front-end technologies is a
plus, as would be experience with DevOps. To apply, please email your resume,
links, and cover letter to jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

Languages / Frameworks

\- Python / Django

\- Typescript / React

Infrastructure

\- Openshift 3 Dedicated (Kubernetes)

\- PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch

Things you'll be doing

\- Working on core e-commerce functionality and related systems.

\- Using SOAP APIs from a Python application to communicate with other backend
systems.

\- Continually thinking about application security and possible attack /
exploit vectors.

\- Unit testing your code to ensure correctness.

We will be: an awesome place for you to grow, in an environment that will
support you. thelab is large enough to get an amazing variety of work, but
small enough to be flexible in working with smaller brands and start ups. A
successful candidate will have a passion for technology and is eager to work
alongside and learn from experienced development leads. To apply, please email
your resume, links, and cover letter to jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa |
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!). Right now,
we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- (Frontend) Web Developer

\- RUST Backend Developer (our backend is 100% rust!)

\- Electrical Engineer

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd/final interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

------
stephensonsco
Deepgram (YC W16) is hiring for frontend, backend, A.I., and sales. DG trains
and deploys deep neural speech networks to enterprise with state-of-the-art
spoken language analysis. We care a lot about building products that are fast,
accurate, cutting edge, and easy to use. Our application form is really short
too :)

Frontend builders are what we need most (you get to work with an amazing
product designer!). Definitely apply if you want to build something customers
love.

Deepgram | Front End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Senior Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | A.I. Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Head of Sales | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Check out these links to learn more about Deepgram. Deepgram:
[https://www.deepgram.com](https://www.deepgram.com) Deepgram Blog:
[http://blog.deepgram.com](http://blog.deepgram.com) Deepgram Careers:
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com) TechCrunch:
[https://techcrunch.com/tag/deepgram/](https://techcrunch.com/tag/deepgram/)

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
Hi stephen! Is a technical/qualitative degree a must have? I can make a good
case as to why I have equivalent skills.

~~~
stephensonsco
Nope, not a must have! Just bring in depth problem solving and architecting
skills.

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Orange County, California | Full time | Onsite
| [http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth. Some of the platforms and
environments that we have worked on and will be working on are: Mobile apps &
Web Services (iOS, Android, Smartwatches, Google Glass & Other Wearables,
Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions We're hiring for many roles
including:

\- Full Stack Web Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Enterprise Solutions Architect

\- Mobile QA

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS, Python, Node.js, React,
Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience. Interview process: Phone
interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming interview, Technical
Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written tests, Cultural Interview, Social
Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
beauhurst
Beauhurst | Full-stack developer | London, UK | Onsite | Full time

We're on a mission to track every interesting startup and high-growth company
in the UK. We help investors, advisors, government and educators learn about
the UK's most ambitious companies through our online platform.

If you’re a fearless generalist who loves working with Django and Python and
doesn’t mind getting stuck into different problems then this might well be the
job for you.

As we expand our data coverage and strive to make our product even more
useful, you’ll help us model, store and enable efficient and relevant user
searches over large-scale datasets (think millions of records). You’ll improve
the way our data is accessed - from eye-popping graphical visualisations to
aggregated statistics that’ll make our users go "Aha!"" And you’ll build
accurate internal monitoring and data collection tools to keep it all
together.

Our current stack includes Django, Python, Backbone, D3, SCSS, Postgres,
Redis, AWS, Docker, scikit-learn and much more!

Apply at: [http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/full-stack-
developer](http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/full-stack-developer)

------
epberry
Perceive | Software Engineer | West Lafayette, IN | ONSITE |
[https://www.perceiveinc.com](https://www.perceiveinc.com)

Perceive is a computer vision startup based in West Lafayette, IN working to
improve customer service in retail stores. We’ve obtained over a million
dollars in seed funding to create the first digital assistant for a physical
store. We’re looking for a full-time software engineer interested in building
a reliable, cost-optimal pipeline to run computer vision and machine learning
modules in the cloud. This person will work independently on open-ended
problems and own the infrastructure behind Perceive’s advanced video
processing pipeline. The day-to-day includes diving headfirst into complex
topics, including: cloud security, distributed work queues, distributed
monitoring, real-time messaging, and database schema design. Strong
communication skills and a “go-with-the-flow” attitude are also important as
we are a young company that is moving fast. Compensation includes salary and
equity befitting an early employee. Semi-remote work available.

Required Skills: 2+ years writing Python, Software engineering skills (version
control, issue tracking, code review). Cloud or server programming, Able to
effectively communicate complex technical ideas

Experience with at least one of the following: Securing cloud software,
Database schema design, Django or equivalent web framework, Celery or
equivalent distributed task queue

How to Apply: Email your resume to hello@perceiveinc.com along with a few
sentences telling us about yourself, why you might want to work at Perceive,
and what you think of Elon Musk’s description of AI as the “greatest
existential threat facing humanity”.

------
zoeyeung
Terminal 1 | Tech positions | Hong Kong | Full Time | Onsite | Visa | Website:
tty1.us/tty1-hackernews

We are Terminal 1, a startup company that has developed our own machine-
readable recruitment platform that provides personalized and affordable
recruitment services globally including employer branding, recruitment
strategy planning, developing and running tailor-made technical and cultural
assessment and overall candidate experiences management.

And our goal is to utilize our machine-readable recruitment platform to crack
down on the inaccessible recruitment services in the current market.

By working with us, you will have the chance to work with highly skilled
software engineers, product designers and data scientists. You will receive a
competitive salary, as well as health and retirement benefits.

We are currently hiring:

1\. Frontend Developer (HTML/CSS/Vue/React/Angular)

2\. Backend Developer (Node.js/PHP/Ruby/Python/Java)

3\. Full Stack Developer (HTML5/LESS/SASS/React/Redux)

4\. Junior Software Developer (HTML5/NodeJS/React/React Native)

5\. Junior DevOps Engineer (Node/HTML/CSS/React/Express)

6\. DevOps Engineer (Jenkins/Travis/Docker/Kubernetes)

7\. QA Engineer (3+ years QA experience/Jira/Bugzilla)

8\. Data Scientist (Python/R/XGboost/Torch7/Tableau/ggplot)

9\. UI/UX Designer (Sketch/Adobe Suite/HTML/CSS)

!! Apply at: tty1.us/tty1-hackernews !!

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | onsite | visa | interns

    
    
      Junior/Senior Full Stack Developer (go, python, react) -> http://grnh.se/i7n81y1
      Junior/Senior Front End Developer (React) -> http://grnh.se/u1gbiq1
    

We are 50 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our marketplace. Having evolved towards react and a service
oriented architecture with docker and go, we are looking for smart and capable
individuals that like to work on the full stack.

features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional teams
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you like
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams
      any hardware/software/tools you need
    

Our open source projects
[https://github.com/MEDIGO](https://github.com/MEDIGO) Our Values
[https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values](https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values)

------
egillie
Flexport | San Francisco | Full-Time | On-Site

Flexport is a platform for global trade in an industry that comprises 12% of
the global GDP. We are building products that are enabling anyone to
participate in trade regardless of geographic, regulatory or logistical
boundaries. By dramatically simplifying the process of importing goods from
overseas, we aim to empower a new generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from
the wonders of international trade.

To keep up with our 20% MoM growth in this multi-trillion-dollar industry and
international expansion, we’re growing our team by ~3 engineers per month in
our downtown SF HQ. Check us out if you:

-Care about the real world functionality of your programming

-Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that releases new code multiple times per day

-Take a product-first approach to building software

-Have a desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase operational capacity

Our stack: React + Rails + Postgres with some Python sneaking in.

Want to learn more? Email moira@flexport.com or check out our site
[https://www.flexport.com/careers/department/engineering](https://www.flexport.com/careers/department/engineering)

------
kyruus
Kyruus | Sr. Devops Engineer | Boston, MA | Full Time | Onsite
[https://www.kyruus.com](https://www.kyruus.com)

Kyruus is growing fast, and we need full-time devops help!

At Kyruus, we’re improving health care by optimizing the way patients get
matched to doctors. Did you know that while it may take weeks to get an
appointment, doctors are often over 30% underbooked? And when you finally get
in, how do you ensure it's the best doctor for your needs?

Read more about the Kyruus use case here:
[https://www.kyruus.com/about](https://www.kyruus.com/about)

We're signing up customers at a rapid pace, and we need devops support to:

* Implement best practices for our Development & Production use of AWS

* Architect and build a robust CI/CD pipeline

* Maximize developer freedom while securing HIPAA-protected data

* Isolate infrastructure by workload and privilege — VPCs, VPNs, AWS (accounts, IAM, KMS)

* Build both consumer-facing and enterprise-class applications

* Support a 5X increase in workload by 2018

Technologies:

* SQS, RDS, Lambda, Amazon ES, EC2 (Linux specifically), S3, VPC, CloudFormation

* Python, React, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch

Please email jobs@kyruus.com or view the posting:
[http://www.kyruus.com/careers?gnk=job&gni=8a7886f857c1312501...](http://www.kyruus.com/careers?gnk=job&gni=8a7886f857c131250157c3b1fa4672d3&gns=Hacker%20News)

------
ElenaADEX
Berlin, Germany | The ADEX GmbH (DMP, Big Data)| Senior Big Data Engineer |
ONSITE | [https://short.sg/j/1180960](https://short.sg/j/1180960)

At ADEX we're working on a real Big Data scale. We analyze and segment daily
billions of requests in a YARN/Hadoop cluster of more than 60 machines. In the
next phase of development, we are planning to re-design more parts of our Big
Data systems to make them work in real-time. This will involve the usage of
some cutting-edge technologies and also the challenge to extend the on-premise
cluster to the cloud.

We are therefore seeking a Senior Data Engineer who can design and implement
new features of the Big Data DMP (new automated analyses, data aggregation or
summarizing). As part of our interdisciplinary, international team you will
work on Apache Spark to solve real Big Data problems and optimize our
processes. Besides designing and building our new architecture you will
convert new business requirements into data processes as well as help maintain
our Big Data systems. You will be a mentor to our Data Engineer as well as
another Data Engineer we are currently looking for.

We are around 30 people in the company, half of the team works on tech
positions. 15 employees are male, the other 15 female. The ADEX is based in
Berlin with a small customer support team based in Hamburg. We are pretty
flexible and chilled, and very tech- and product-focused. We work in a
cutting-edge industry, so we encourage our employees to try new technologies,
go to meet-ups, workshops and conferences. We are not afraid of trying and
failing because we strongly believe in learning from mistakes.

If you have any questions, please get in touch: elena@theadex.com

------
ethanjdiamond
98point6 | iOS Developer | Fulltime | Seattle, WA | ONSITE www.98point6.com

98point6 is building the next generation of primary care by changing the
relationship between healthcare and technology. By uniting leading-edge data
science with Board Certified Physicians we are working to make primary care
more convenient, accessible, and affordable. As we grow, you will have room to
grow alongside us and impact the future of healthcare.

Your role and impact

As a Mobile Software Engineer, you will collaborate with a small tight-knit
mobile team to help architect and develop out a mobile client to connect
patients with doctors in a streamlined, meaningful way. You will work with our
team of data-scientists, doctors and designers to create the best product we
can make; and you will be surrounded by people who are smart and passionate
about both our social and technical missions. We'd prefer developers who have
worked with Swift, but are open to anyone with experience and a desire to
learn.
[https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e...](https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e..).

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto |
Onsite/Remote |
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

    
    
        - Data Engineers / Scientists
    
        - Software Engineers (Java and C#)
    
        - Software Test Engineers, and more.
    

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2017 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
Nagyman
G Adventures | [https://www.gadventures.com](https://www.gadventures.com) |
Toronto, ON, Canada | Onsite, Full-time

We're hiring engineers passionate about travel, technology, and making an
impact on the world. Multiple roles are available: iOS, Android, backend,
front-end and full-stack developers (Python, Django, Go, Javascript, React.js,
AWS, Ansible).

G Adventures is a founder-led company, running group adventure tours around
the world for 26 years. The Technology department's mission is to enable life
changing travel experiences through customer focused technology solutions.
We're a team of ~30 developers writing software for our websites (B2B & B2C),
reservation system, operation systems, mobile apps, and API (see:
[https://developers.gadventures.com](https://developers.gadventures.com) for a
preview of the data we're managing). Many existing challenges for real-time
data delivery, scalable architecture design, improving user experience, ML and
data analysis.

Competitive salary offered, in an environment that supports growth,
engagement, and opportunity.

------
annon
LegalNature | Los Angeles, CA | Rails & Vue.js Engineers | Full-Time

At LegalNature, we are in the business of automating legal documents and
processes. Our mission is to make the legal system far easier to understand,
far less time consuming, and far cheaper for individuals and businesses.

We are in the process of building an 'autopilot' for government forms and
beureacratic processes. We want our users to fill out a simple and easy form
once, and from that, we will be able to generate any documents needed, file
them (snail mail, fax, or online), and handle the response. If you have
experience automating manual workflows and creating API's around them, we'd
love to speak with you.

We are a non-standard company by most tech standards. We’re bootstrapped and
profitable. Instead of worrying about the next round or pitch deck, we are
only worried about our customers and making the best product possible.

Our engineering team is currently small, and will be growing throughout the
year.

You can apply at
[https://www.legalnature.com/careers](https://www.legalnature.com/careers) or
email me at michael@legalnature.com with any questions.

------
evantahler
Voom (Airbus) | Seattle | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.voom.flights](https://www.voom.flights), [https://www.airbus-
sv.com/projects/2](https://www.airbus-sv.com/projects/2)

Voom (Airbus) is looking for a Senior Ruby Engineer. We are using Rails to
make booking a helicopter as easy as booking a car. We are multi-lingual and
multi-national, operating mostly in LATAM for now. We believe in a vertically-
traveling future for our cities, and are doing what we can with today’s
platforms to make it possible.

We just passed a big project milestone, and are now able to build an in-house
product team, centered in Seattle. We work in Agile/XP style with pairing,
TDD, etc. We are using Rails to solve some interesting problems around pooling
& routing, air traffic management, and more.

Later this year, we’ll be looking for junior engineers as well!

You can learn more about the position & project here:
[A³]([https://www.airbus-sv.com/projects/2](https://www.airbus-
sv.com/projects/2)) and www.voom.flights

------
nickdavidhaynes
Automated Insights | Software engineer, applied research | Durham, NC | Onsite
| Full-time

[http://automatedinsights.applytojob.com/apply/oMu2ojUP8M/Sof...](http://automatedinsights.applytojob.com/apply/oMu2ojUP8M/Software-
Engineer-Applied-Research)

I'm the tech lead for the R&D team at Automated Insights, a company that turns
raw data into human-sounding narratives. Our SaaS platform, Wordsmith,
generated billions of articles last year for companies like the AP, Yahoo, and
Activision.

The team's responsibility is mainly algorithm development (machine learning
and natural language processing, as well as more traditional methods), with
the goal of making Wordsmith more powerful and easier to use. We primarily
develop in Python (spaCy, gensim, scikit-learn, Tensorflow) and NodeJS. We're
looking for an engineer with a couple years experience and familiarity with
machine learning. A research background and/or advanced degree is a plus.

Interview: Quick chat with HR, technical phone screen, at-home programming
evaluation, on-site interview. No adversarial whiteboard sessions or trivia
quizzes.

------
davidkumru
KDVnet | Hoofddorp, The Netherlands | Full-time | On-site

We are a fast growing company that provides an all-in-one online platform for
the administration and management of child care organizations. As a result of
our flexible and professional approach, we've gained a significant market
position in The Netherlands. More than 500 organizations are already using our
software. To keep up with the growth and evolution of our product, we are
expanding and looking for a senior developer to join our development team.

We offer:

\- An autonomous, high-trust environment, open to innovation and personal
growth.

\- A chance to work with the latest technologies (Elixir, Elm) in addition to
Ruby, developing scalable, high-speed and interactive features.

\- A modern and quiet work environment at a great office in Hoofddorp, 15
minutes from Amsterdam.

\- A good salary depending on your knowledge and experience.

We ask:

\- Experience in backend web development and data-intensive business logic and
problem-solving.

\- Experience with development and integration of REST API's, including
testing, security and deployment.

\- Proficiency in: Ruby/Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis.

\- Experience with, or eager to learn: Elixir, Phoenix and the functional
programming paradigm.

\- Decent English speaking skills, Dutch is a big plus.

Email for more details.

------
eatonphil
Linode | Software Developer | Python, Perl | ONSITE: Philadelphia | Full-time
| [https://www.linode.com/careers](https://www.linode.com/careers)

Linode | Front-end Developer | Javascript | ONSITE: Philadelphia | Full-time |
[https://www.linode.com/careers](https://www.linode.com/careers)

Obligatory marketing copy: Linode was launched in June of 2003 by founder
Christopher S. Aker. Initial development took about 6 months. Linode was ahead
of its time and helped define the cloud hosting industry, and continues to be
a leader in virtualization hosting. Check out the (open source) work we're
doing on the replacement for our classic frontend [0] and get a glimpse at the
work we're doing on spicing up our API [1]. Contact info is in my profile if
you'd like to chat!

[0] [https://github.com/linode/manager](https://github.com/linode/manager)

[1]
[https://developers.linode.com/v4/introduction](https://developers.linode.com/v4/introduction)

------
illeto
Charlie Finance | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hicharlie.co](https://www.hicharlie.co)

Charlie is a free, text-based AI that is here to automate everything in
personal finance that can be automated and to radically simplify the rest. We
are using Artificial Intelligence, Machine Learning and NLP to help everyday
people manage all of their everyday finances. We are very well funded, our
engagement is extraordinarily strong, and our user base is growing rapidly.

We’re looking for a curious, relentless Software Engineer who cares about
everyday people to join our VC-backed team in San Francisco as employee #7. We
have the freedom and the runway to build together A.I. that will improve the
financial health of millions.

Interview Process: Couple of phone calls and an onsite interview. We’ll ask
you normal interview questions, but as we are still a very small team, we will
also spend just as much time learning about what kind of person you are and
how you’ll help us define this company and culture.

Learn more and drop us a line at
[http://bit.ly/2ltHFKh](http://bit.ly/2ltHFKh)

------
debuggest
InComm Digital Solutions | Software Engineer, Director of Software Engineering
| Portland, OR | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.incommdigital.com/careers](https://www.incommdigital.com/careers)

Come work in a collaborative environment in downtown Portland. Our stack is
.NET on the backend and React.js + Redux on the front end. Book clubs,
hackathon once per year, lots of pairing and mobbing, and free breakfast and
lunch once per week. Email me at rfaaberg at incomm dot com if you're
interested. Hiring mid-level and senior engineers, as well as a Director of
Software Engineering.

Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack .NET - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-e...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-engineer%2c-full-
stack-.net/job?in_iframe=1)

Software Engineer (.NET or React.js) - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6556/software-engineer...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6556/software-engineer/job?in_iframe=1)

Director, Software Engineering - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6417/director%2c-softw...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6417/director%2c-software-engineering/job?in_iframe=1)

Senior Systems Engineer (Windows Server, Linux) - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-systems-en...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-systems-engineer/job?in_iframe=1)

------
msadowski
Terabee | Drone Software Developer | Saint-Genis Pouilly, France | ONSITE |
[http://www.teraranger.com/](http://www.teraranger.com/)

Terabee develops and produces the world’s smallest, lightest and fastest
sensors and sensing solutions for advanced robotics. For our R&D Application
team we are looking for a Software Developer with drone/robotics experience.
As a member of the R&D application team you will be crafting software
solutions for customer platforms, and helping solve a vast array of
fascinating challenges in the robotics domain.

Ideal candidate would have programming experience with C++, Python and ROS
(Robot Operating System). Experience in working on SLAM, piloting drones,
working with Pixhawk flight controllers would be a huge asset.

We are located in Saint-Genis-Pouilly, France (on the border with Geneva,
Switzerland and right next to our partners at CERN.

If you are interested please send your CV and a cover letter to careers [at]
terabee.com with the title ‘Drone software developer’ in the subject line.

If you have any questions feel free to contact me either in the comments or at
mateusz.sadowski [at] terabee.com

------
apurvadave
Sysdig | Dev, PM, Design, Technical Marketing, Technical Customer Success |
Bay Area, London, & Remote | Full time |
[https://www.sysdig.com](https://www.sysdig.com)

Sysdig is the container intelligence company. We build monitoring, security,
and troubleshooting tools for containerized and orchestrated environments.
It's all based on our open source linux visibility project (www.sysdig.org).

As we're at the forefront of the next big platform shift, We're growing
rapidly across the board. We operate a SaaS platform and sell software to
large enterprises.

* Devs who understand analytics & underlying open source technology like cassandra and elastic search * Front end engineers and visualization specialists familiar with javascript, ember, and D3 * Infrastructure engineers who understand how to effectively package up software for easy consumption and management * Product Managers with monitoring, security, or analytics experience * Product designers who love data, analytics, and devops * Technical customer success managers who can learn and help customers learn "how-to". Act as their advocates within sysdig. * A technical marketing manager who understands the competitive landscape, partnerships, and creating great content to enable the team.

Sysdig is a good place to work. It's made up of a lot of smart, honest people
who are passionate about what they do. We've got full medical, dental, PTO as-
you-need-it, and other great benefits like a monthly learning stipend and a
monthly house cleaning stipend.

email us at jobs@sysdig.com or visit
[https://www.sysdig.com/jobs](https://www.sysdig.com/jobs)

------
laxc
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)
Step.com is a salary discovery platform that lets software engineers and
product managers find out what companies and experts would pay them. Feedback
and compensation estimates are predicted based on anonymized profile data and
company criteria.

We're looking for an experienced (7 years of experience), hands-on frontend
engineer who can manage a small team. Need to have a very solid understanding
of frameworks and CS fundamentals.

Also looking an experienced frontend engineer who is an expert in javascript.

And finally looking for a young frontend engineer with experience in Node and
React. This may be project work or full time (not sure yet).

Read about our analysis on tech salaries across engineering levels at some the
major tech companies: [https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-
linke...](https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-linke..). and
sign up at Step.com!

To get in touch, email lax@step.com. Keywords: Javascript, React, NodeJS,
Frontend Engineer

~~~
davidsawyer
Hey, you may want to remove the word "young" from your job description, as it
could be perceived as discrimination on the basis of age.

------
galori
San Francisco, CA / REMOTE OK in the US | Experienced Full Stack Rails
Developer | Stitchfix | Full-time

Hello, we're continuing to do a ton of hiring at Stitchfix, but specifically
I'm hiring a developer to join my small team - "Better Data Engineering". We
are a small team that is responsible for Stitchfix's famous "Style Profile",
and other similar data intensive customer facing features. We work closely
with the Data Science team, and our goal is always to serve our customers
better using the information they provided while not being creepy :-)
Stitchfix is a clothing / style personalization service. Search Instagram for
#stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot about us, how much our customers
love us and you'll get an idea of our business. Come back when you're done. Oh
- also we've been really successful with all of this:

    
    
       * Last time we raised $ was $25 million back in 2014
       * We havent gone back for more $ since
       * We just did $730 million in annual sales (up for $230M last year)
       * We're profitable!
    

You can reach out directly to me (gal at stitchfix.com) - I'm a Principal
Engineer at Stitchfix and the hiring manager for this position. Here is a job
posting roughly covering this role:

[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v)

...and Stitch Fix's "Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site
([http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)) has a lot
more about the team and other positions (we’re also hiring iOS, DevOps, and
UX)

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Backend Developer | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

We build software for visualization and control of global IP network
infrastructure, fully mapping connectivity from end to end and all the way
down to the electrical signals. Our work helps prevent deadly network outages
or find the exact cause of that spinning wheel slowness. What you create will
benefit all IP network infrastructure engineering, and will enable the
Internet to grow at its foundation.

We're looking for database/backend guru that will make snapshots/timestamps
work.

We're storing network state in a multimodel database (graph + docs + kv). The
network state information seldom changes, and it's useless to store 1GB of new
data every 30 minutes.

    
    
      Our stack
      * Node.JS, ArangoDB, RabbitMQ
      * Openstack/KVM, Debian (own infrastructure)
    
      What we offer
      * Challenges that create real value
      * Initial Equity, and additional equity as bounties.
      * Flexible working hours and home office
      * Equipment of your choice, various budgets to make your workplace feel like home
      * Cool offices in the center of Prague with a lot of light
    

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

~~~
seishun
When I applied, I got a programming task that took me about 4 hours to
complete. Never heard from them again after submitting my solution.

------
managerbyday
DataStax | OpsCenter Developer | REMOTE |
[https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/DataStaxCareers...](https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/DataStaxCareers/job/Anywhere---United-States/OpsCenter-Developer_1175)

OpsCenter is the tool of choice for anyone using DataStax Enterprise, based on
Apache Cassandra. Its web-based architecture is designed to improve admin
productivity in areas including monitoring and advanced task automation,
whether your cluster has 10 nodes or 1,000 nodes.

We’re interested in bringing on another couple of developers for our team,
focused mostly on back-end development with Java and Clojure. Some job
requirements / nice to haves:

\- Experience with distributed systems, and developing software which utilizes
the inherent strengths and challenges of distributed systems.

\- Experience with Java, the JVM, and the entire Java development ecosystem
(build tools, CI systems, etc)

\- Distributed consensus and coordination - understanding systems such as
zookeeper and etcd and their applications, paxos, raft, crdts

\- HTTP and REST - familiarity with DNS, HTTP verbs, response codes, caching,
compression

------
RoarkC
MORSE Corp | Boston/Cambridge, MA | ONSITE | www.morse-corp.com/jobs

MORSE develops algorithms and software for operational systems, implementing
leading edge technologies for robotics, autonomous air and undersea vehicles,
and coordination of human teams. We are hiring for a number of positions
including:

DevOps IT specialist -- Take the lead on designing and implementing our in-
house infrastructure as well as supporting the continuous integration and
deployment for the projects we deliver to customers.

Senior Full Stack Web Developer -- Focus on designing and developing web-based
software to support various autonomous systems and human teams. You will both
lead a team and directly develop software.

Software Project Manager – Lead teams of engineers to develop embedded
software for autonomous vehicle systems and their supporting tools. Teams are
generally 5-10 people in size and last from 6 months to multiple years.

Test-Driven Python Software Engineer - Design and implement a website
featuring a large database of heterogeneous data using Django. Strong
understanding of what makes code Pythonic and testable needed.

Machine Learning / A.I. Engineer - Design and implement machine learning and
AI algorithms for autonomous system applications, varying from vehicle path
planning, vision-based navigation, image classification, and big data
assimilation.

If any of these sound interesting, email us at info@morse-corp.com. Please
include your resume. Note that we can only hire US citizens.

Visit us at [http://morse-corp.com/jobs](http://morse-corp.com/jobs) to learn
more and to see our other available positions.

------
aanfhn
Slalom Consulting | Data Architect | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-time

Slalom is a consulting firm that helps companies solve business and technology
problems. This role is for our Cross Market (XM) Delivery Network, one of our
fastest-growing capabilities, which uses agile engineering to deliver custom-
built digital products and solutions. The Delivery Centers, which are located
near local Slalom offices to support clients and teams in the same adjacent
time zones, provide regional remote delivery capabilities at scale. Strategic
partners include Salesforce, Amazon Web Services, Microsoft and Tableau.

The Data Architect role will initially build out our new Cloud Academy and
lead a group of early-career engineers on cloud data warehousing and BI
projects.

Link with more details:
[https://slalom.secure.force.com/careers/apex/ts2__jobdetails...](https://slalom.secure.force.com/careers/apex/ts2__jobdetails?jobId=a0h36000004Bc9ZAAS)

My first time posting on these threads, so I admittedly don't know how to
refer people without doxing myself. Drop a reply if interested and I'll be
happy to chat!

------
whendriks
Avrios | Software Engineering (Frontend, Fullstack) | Zurich | Full Time |
ONSITE

Avrios is the first, fully digital vehicle fleet manager for companies of all
sizes. We are shaping how companies buy, use and sell their vehicles. With 27
billion in sales in Germany alone, this might just be the biggest market you
have never heard of.

Our stack includes Java (Spring Framework), Hibernate and PostgreSQL bundled
into services running on AWS. The frontend is an AngularJS app that consumes
the REST api the backend provides and is written in ES6.

We are hiring on all parts of the stack:

Frontend Engineer (ES6/AngularJS) -
[https://www.workable.com/j/CA485BE27E](https://www.workable.com/j/CA485BE27E)

Fullstack Engineer (Java) -
[https://www.workable.com/j/5CBF0367FF](https://www.workable.com/j/5CBF0367FF)

We are also hiring various business roles, you can find all positions here:
[https://www.avrios.com/en/jobs](https://www.avrios.com/en/jobs)

Apply directly or get in touch with me at wouter (at) <company name> (dot) com

------
esilverberg2
SCRUFF | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE:
[https://www.scruff.com/jobs](https://www.scruff.com/jobs)

SCRUFF, one of the largest gay social networks worldwide, has multiple
immediate openings for senior software engineers. Ideal candidates have a
minimum of 5 years of professional software development experience, 1+ years
of iOS or Android development experience, and have shipped multiple major
software projects. You should be a passionate developer with a deep background
in multiple technologies including Objective C or Java on Android, Ruby,
Linux, JavaScript, and others. You'll be expected to participate in various
development activities including project estimating, planning, and progress
tracking. You should have experience working with Visual Designers and an
obsessive attention to visual detail. Our systems also integrate with multiple
external platforms, so experience working with 3rd-party APIs and integrations
is critical. An appreciation for the gay social mobile software market also
helps!

Come join us in our awesome office in Bryant Park across from the NYPL!

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Linux Server Engineer | Stamford, CT | Onsite |
Full Time

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for extraordinarily bright, articulate, and dedicated computer
science or information systems professionals to join our team. If you want to
join a world-class investment management organization that operates in a fast-
paced, dynamic environment and rewards talent with recognition and increased
responsibility, then this is the right opportunity.

Responsibilities include:

* Engineer working as part of a team responsible for the design and implementation of new initiatives

* Follow Agile practices to work independently, multitask, be highly motivated, and understand deadline requirements

* Automation of processes to reduce the manual work required by support teams using Enterprise and Open Source tools

* Provide assistance to DEV and QA groups to include participation in meetings, building out environments, and troubleshoot deployment/configuration related problems

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to
talent@cubistsystematic.com.

------
fouadmatin
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We’re
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Atlassian, New Relic, and
Docker.

Our goal is to help companies learn from how their users interact with the
products to build even better products.

We also like to share our work and what we learn, here are some recent
examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/exactly-once-delivery/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/bob-loblaws-log-blog/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-the-uuid/
    
      - https://open.segment.com
    

If any of this sounds interesting, we’d love to hear from you! Check out some
of our open positions at [https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs)
or email tido.carriero@segment.com with some info about your background and
we’ll kick it off from there.

~~~
kzap
You folks really need to have remote positions, love the product

------
jrozner
Prevoty | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, Redwood City, or Remote | Fulltime
| ONSITE or REMOTE

Prevoty is a Runtime Application Self Protection company founded in 2013 that
builds language plugins to provide mitigation to security vulnerabilities
without the need for modification of applications. The plugins utilize
instrumentation and middleware to automatically insert hooks into the
application to perform detection and mitigation of common vulnerability
classes such as many of those listed in the OWASP Top 10.

Open Roles

\- Language Integration Engineer (Ruby, Python, PHP, Node.js, Lua, or Go w/ C,
C++, or Rust)

This role specifically is to work on integration of the sections of engine
written in C, C++, and Rust into the host languages (Ruby, Python, PHP,
Node.js, Lua, Go, Java, .net) utilizing their respective FFI support and own
the supporting plugins building an maintaining instrumentation and the
supporting functionality.

\- Parser Engineer (C++, ANTLR)

Developer to work on SQL parser and tree construction. Candidate will be
dealing with large ANTLR grammars and its C++ backend to build trees for
export to other programming languages to perform semantic analysis of SQL
queries.

carreers [at] prevoty.com

------
JeffLutz
OnXmaps | REMOTE or Montana | Full time, US only | Mobile Software Engineer,
iOS Engineer | [https://www.onxmaps.com](https://www.onxmaps.com)

We're looking for a great iOS developer with a passion for the outdoors. We’ve
just finished a complete rewrite at OnX and we’re looking to expand our team
to take full advantage of the new platform.

=== What we do ===

At OnXmaps we’re working to create a best in class GPS and mapping experience
for mobile devices and the web. If you want to push the boundaries of mapping
capabilities on mobile devices then OnX might be a perfect fit for you. We
have plenty of fun, challenging and rewarding projects on the roadmap and we
need a top notch iOS developer to help us take our apps to the next level. If
you’re passionate about writing great software, love playing outside, believe
in protecting access to public lands and want to dominate the mobile GPS
market, please consider applying.

current job posting:

[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=25](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=25)

------
rrradical
SimSpace | Backend Developer, Frontend Developer | Boston, MA (Preferred) or
Remote | Full Time | [https://simspace.com](https://simspace.com)

We're a small but growing team working to shape the future of realistic
environments used for cyber security development, testing, and training. We
take pride in shipping clean, well designed code at a fast startup pace, and
we're up against a wide variety of technical challenges, including parsing,
data handling and lifecycle, concurrency, permission models, and API design.

Our backend stack is gradually becoming 100% Haskell, with most services built
using Yesod and Postgres and deployed with Docker. We regularly use advanced
type-system features to achieve a high level of code safety.

Our frontend stack is primarily built with React and Redux using ES6, and we
make liberal use of functional programming techniques.

For more information, see our job postings at
[https://simspace.com/careers/](https://simspace.com/careers/), or send a
resume and a note about yourself to careers@simspace.com

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site We are builders and
owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big problems. Join a group of
amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose — opening March 2017,
Competitive salary, Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands,
Hackathons and Volunteer events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
willchu
LoadDocs | Frontend Engineering (Mobile and Web - React/React Native) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE, [http://loaddocs.co](http://loaddocs.co)

LoadDocs is building a modern operating system for logistics; our initial
focus is on over-the-road truck freight.

The majority of our team were part of the founding engineering team at
Addepar. We're well funded by 8VC, Goldcrest Capital, and a bunch of great
people who you’ve heard/read about.

Our frontend engineering team needs you. You’ll collaborate closely with our
product team to deliver a world class user experience on the web and mobile.
We use React/React Native for our mobile and web apps. We share a bunch of
code between the two platforms. It’s awesome.

We care more about technical fundamentals than we do with knowledge of a
particular technical stack. It’s helpful if you have experience with
JavaScript, CSS, HTML, and any web frontend frameworks.

If you’re interested, say hello to us at careers@loaddocs.co. We’re based near
Moscone Center in SF. I’m always interested in grabbing lunch/coffee/dinner
with cool people and great engineers.

------
JessicaTenuta
Packback | Chicago, IL | Full-time, Onsite

Role:

Frontend Engineer w/ Web Content Accessibility Specialization

What we do:

Our mission is to wake up the fearless, relentless curiosity inside every
student.

Packback creates AI-powered learning communities that improve critical
thinking and support curiosity in college students. The Packback AI coaches
students on how to ask better questions while they type, identifies the best
content within each community, grades the posts based on the soft skills
displayed within the post, and moderates the community to maintain a focus on
open-ended, high-level discussion. Our AI was informed by our research on
student engagement and post quality, and guided by Bloom's Taxonomy of
Cognition.

What tech / standards you'll work with:

SASS, Angular 4 (and AngularJS), our Living Style Guide (Atomic Design),
working with working with micro-service oriented architecture on our backend,
WCAG 2.0 Standards for accessibility, User Experience

Apply:

[http://packbackinc.applytojob.com/apply/GsJvN3ZkiU/Frontend-...](http://packbackinc.applytojob.com/apply/GsJvN3ZkiU/Frontend-
Engineer-Junior-Midlevel-Experience)

Contact for Questions:

Jessica Tenuta

Jessica(at)Packback.co

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Front-End and Full-Stack Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time

Lumi is making packaging simpler for e-commerce brands. We're solving complex
supply chain problems involving everything from creating production-ready
artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex systems of pricing,
manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging industry. Our engineering
team is fully remote and oriented towards functional programming.

Our stack: React, Typescript, Haskell, Servant, Postgres. As an engineer at
Lumi, you'll become an important part of our diverse and dynamic team. You
will be leading projects building the architecture of our customer-facing site
and backend tools. Because of our small team and rapid development cycle
you'll have the opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact
closely with the design and strategy of Lumi. You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs](https://www.lumi.com/jobs)

------
smith_ana
Omm IT Solutions | NLP Architect/ NLP Data Scientist| Baltimore, MD |
www.ommincorp.com | Onsite/Remote |

Omm IT Solutions is a Columbia, MD based Information Technology Solutions and
Professional Services provider. We provide custom solutions and services while
keeping focus on the goals and objectives of our clients in mind. Our team
consists of leaders who provide a unique balance of expertise, vision and
humility. At Omm, we strongly believe in what we do and how we do it,
consistently delivering results with integrity, focus, teamwork, and respect.

The candidate will be an EXPERT on NLP Technology, someone who has published
research work on NLP/ Machine Learning will be preferred.

The job role requires strong technical experience with NLP technologies/Data
science with a clinical background, UMLS (Unified medical language system),
Health IT Standards (HL7 v2.x, HL7 v3, ASTM, X12N, HITSP component
specifications, Clinical Document Architecture, Continuity of Care Record and
the Health Story implementation guides).

If you are a good fit for this role, please send your resume to
careers@ommincorp.com reply

~~~
tonitouch
Hello

What's the salary range ? Thanks

------
ajr0804
Daugherty Business Solutions | Software Developer-Full Stack | Saint Louis, MO
| ONSITE, Fulltime, Consulting | www.daugherty.com

Software developer passionate about solving problems with technology. We have
Dev Center roles and onsite engagements. Daugherty offers great benefits, tons
of training, and an opportunity to work with smart people in a collaborative
environment.

Skills: Java, React JS, Angular JS

Contact: Adam Riggs, adam.riggs@daugherty.com

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco or Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. The Product Security team is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

Your skills and knowledge will be relied upon to provide engineering and
product teams with the security expertise necessary to make confident product
decisions. Your responsibilities will include (and are not limited to!)
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, automated tooling we
build, and 1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix
security issues across the codebase and will advise teams on the best way to
build something to prevent future security issues. Think "Fix today, automate
tomorrow".

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle.

Please send an email to prodsec-recruiting-group@uber.com with your resume
and/or LinkedIn and my team will get back to you!

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior Web Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Full-time | Onsite | Salary +
Great Benefits

MAARK, a strategic marketing and innovation agency, is hiring a Senior Web
Engineer who can develop and implement fullstack responsive/MVC web apps and
websites with a high degree of focus on the visual design and the overall UX.
As a dev team, we work on creative projects, utilize a wide variety of
fullstack technologies (e.g., React, Marrionette, Node.js, Laravel), and
empower our developers to create innovative solutions and explore/learn
emerging tech.

We are hiring primarily for a full time role in our Cambridge, MA office, with
considerable work-at-home flexibility. We will consider remote per case.

For full details on position, check out
[https://maark.workable.com/jobs/495524](https://maark.workable.com/jobs/495524).
For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com/](https://www.maark.com/)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (Please no recruiters.)

------
tomwphillips
DueDil | Python Developer | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.duedil.com/careers](https://www.duedil.com/careers)

DueDil’s mission is to be the largest source of private company data in the
world. We want to be the fuel for a more informed and connected economy. This
year we launched a new and improved version of our API and became a pan-
European platform, covering 100M companies.

We are looking for a Python Developer to join the DueDil Labs team. DueDil
Labs works closely with our most valued clients to understand and solve their
business problems using private company data.

You will work with two data scientists and our product team to explore ideas,
develop prototypes, and build new tools that produce actionable insights from
company data. Collaborating with other specialists you will deploy our most
successful projects to our web-based enterprise tool and API. You will also
write data processing pipelines that onboard new datasets onto our platform.

For more info and to apply see the link on our website. If you have any
questions get in touch: tom.phillips@duedil.com

------
ddemetri
SAN FRANCISCO, CA

States Title | Founding Tech Lead

$180k +/-

VCs: Foundation Capital | Bloomberg Beta | Fifth Wall

We have a rare opportunity to DESIGN AND BUILD OUR FIRST PRODUCT COMPLETELY
FROM SCRATCH, BUT WITH THE RESOURCES OF A WELL-FUNDED SERIES A COMPANY.

We are reinventing the $14 billion market for title insurance as a first step
on our mission to make homeownership simpler, safer, and more accessible.

We are a diverse team of entrepreneurs who have founded successful start-ups,
led initiatives at big companies (Google, Kayak, McKinsey), and played
material roles in government (White House).

We are looking for a seasoned Tech Lead who will own all technical decisions -
from architecture and platforms down to code style and design patterns. You
will partner closely with our Engineering Manager, who is taking on
responsibility for recruiting, people management, and project management.

You have architected multiple products and systems before and are excited to
guide an A+ team to success on a greenfield opportunity.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/660933#.WTTuFh...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/660933#.WTTuFh...).

ONSITE

------
andywilson
Oliver Wyman Labs Systems Engineering | London, Berlin | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[http://tinyurl.com/y72qldrv](http://tinyurl.com/y72qldrv)

opportunities are available in the Oliver Wyman Labs Systems Engineering team
in our London and Berlin offices. You’ll be working in smaller, more agile
teams than usual. Our philosophy is to liberate our developers to do the best
job they can with minimal interference. The position combines the roles of
architect, lead developer and team lead. You’ll be immersed in the business
side of the work from the start of each project too, so you can shape it to
meet the business requirements.

A good candidate will have the following skills: Knowledge of algorithms, data
structures, complexity Experience with different programming paradigms
(definitely OO, at least one of functional or declarative, and any others a
bonus) Versed in several programming languages Experience of all stages in the
project life-cycle A passion for open source technologies Good Unix and
Windows skills

mailto:labs.se.impress@oliverwyman.com

------
wx2018
BOSTON- ON-SITE - QA ENGINEER

ClimaCell analyzes wireless communications to extract weather data for state-
of-the-art weather prediction. We are building a breakthrough weather engine,
combining some heavy science with cutting edge software implementation. You’ll
be reviewing this engineering effort, making sure that we connect all the dots
from the core algorithms to the data management, to the system’s back and
front end architecture.

You would be responsible for: \- Creating, maintaining and executing manual
and automated test suites \- Working with domain experts in meteorology and
other fields; reviewing functional requirements, design documents, and bug
descriptions \- Ensuring that software meets product design and specifications
\- Performing technical risk assessment and contributing to decisions related
to release readiness and schedules \- Performing full quality assurance cycles
for software releases in a fast-paced environment. This includes - but is not
limited to: gathering specs, developing test plans, running automated and
manual tests as needed, and analyzing test results ​

What it takes: \- Experience in manual and automated testing of web based SaaS
platforms and RESTful API interfaces \- Understanding of HTTP protocol, API \-
Good working knowledge of automated test platforms such as - - Selenium
WebDriver and Selenium Grid \- Working knowledge of Python \- Experience with
Agile methodologies and Continuous Integration ​

Education: \- Bachelor's degree in Computer Science/Software Engineering, an
advanced degree is an advantage. ​

Bonus points: \- Experience with JavaScript \- Knowledge of Jasmine,
Protractor or similar test libraries \- Knowledge of big data concepts

Apply through www.climacell.co/careers or email jobs@climacell.co

------
iglookid
Locus | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA (Bangalore, India) |
[https://locus.sh/](https://locus.sh/) | careers@locus.sh

Locus is Series-A funded, and is hiring Engineers and Data Scientists. At
Locus we have an ambitious goal of Scheduling & Tracking the World transport
movement. We are aware of how audacious the goal is, but we have made our
initial strong footholds and have the path to move forward. Founded by a team
of ex-AWS engineers, comprising of graduates from premier Indian Tech/Science
Institutes (IIT/BITS-Pilani/TIFR), Locus is funded & mentored by the most
respected investors and ex-entrepreneurs and have product validation with
actual paying customers.

Engineers: We have always maintained a small, but high-caliber engineering
team, and we are now looking to make a couple of additions to the same. We are
hiring for mobile, backend & front-end. We are tech stack agnostic, and
currently using Java, AngularJS and React. We would prefer to have a look at
your GitHub repo or a mobile app that you have built, over your
academic/educational qualification. We are a founding team of engineers, and
understand that good engineering is part science part art, we would like to
provide you the tools for the science and the time for the art. We are
expanding the team to build the next version of our true multi-tenant platform
with a few thousand events happening per second.

Data Scientists: We wish to push to edge of what is possible, and advance the
field of routing problems itself. If Travelling thief, Knapsack, Capacity
planning and other optimisation problem excite you, we are looking for you. We
are team of PhD scientists and engineers with background in stats, working on
building faster & more scalable implementation of NP-hard problems, or even a
combination of a few NP-Hard problems.

While we have pizza, beer, whisky, drones, oculus rifts, raspberry PIs on the
house, the biggest perk we provide you is a remarkable team. We would love to
spend our most productive years, around people with great intellect and
unbridled enthusiasm. In the spirit of keeping you at your productive best, we
give you free fully furnished housing with internet, food & laundry taken care
of, and your choice of tech gear.

Read more about what we value and our work culture at
[https://locus.sh/careers](https://locus.sh/careers)

------
seancoleman
Drawbackwards | Remote-First (Phoenix, AZ) | Front-end developer, Full-stack
developer (PHP/Laravel) | Contractor

Drawbackwards is A UX design agency in Phoenix, AZ. At Drawbackwards we design
business success. We create meaningful software products and user experience
for a variety of clients. You'll get to work on a multitude of projects with a
talented, fully-distributed team.

Email Sean Coleman: seanc@drawbackwards.com

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~25-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, Golang, JavaScript, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and
Redshift, and we already have customers like Facebook, Tesla, and Paypal. We
ingest and parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when
people will change jobs, match people to jobs, and more.

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks; we were recently ranked as the #3 Best Place to Work by
Glassdoor among small and medium companies. Join us as we continue to grow
very quickly and discover new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and
full-stack engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Senior Data Scientist

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Senior Fullstack Engineer

* Senior Product Manager

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
slitchfield
FuseSport | Lead front-end engineer | Sydney, Australia | Full-time, onsite |
$110k-$130k++

We're an established, funded player providing software for sports events
across USA and Australia. Our aim is to connect sports organisers, athletes,
supporters, and volunteers, with the best app in the world. We're working with
the likes of ESPN and Microsoft, and we have offices in Sydney, Colorado, and
Washington DC.

Our dev team is currently just six, and we are looking for someone to lead the
front-end/app side of what is an ambitious, comprehensive new platform. You'll
be working with our CTO and back-end Python guy, another React gun we have on
the team, and once you've gotten underway (or possibly sooner!) we plan to
hire another front-end developer (or two) to help you.

The stack is Python/Django, React, React Native; but that's not set in stone
yet, so there's still opportunity to help make some of those key decisions
with us (eg Redux vs Mobx, debate React vs Angular vs Vue vs Aurelia, and so
on).

Email me simon.litchfield (at) fusesport.com prefixing the subject with "HN:"

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, and DevOps Engineers. Our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like Django/Flask and
react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like to keep exploring
what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Software Engineers, Hardware/Firmware Team Lead | SF | ONSITE
[https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-engineering-
lead/)

Angaza creates technology for selling life-changing products, especially off-
grid solar energy systems, in emerging markets. Your work during the day means
hundreds of families will turn on electricity for the first time at night:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

We're a for-profit B2B company, post-series A, with our eight-person technical
team based in San Francisco. We are used by distribution businesses to sell,
finance, and service off-grid products in more than thirty countries. We're
hiring multiple engineering roles, including firmware/hardware team lead and
frontend and/or full-stack developers:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-engineering-
lead/) [San Francisco]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-developer/) [San Francisco]

Our standard hiring process involves a phone conversation, a well-bounded home
project, and an on-site interview sequence. We don't believe in gotcha logic
puzzles or adversarial whiteboard exercises, and we strive to give you
specific constructive feedback regardless of the outcome.

------
bidmotion
BidMotion | Mobile Game Developer [INTERNSHIP] | Paris | Onsite, Full-time |

We are looking for a mobile game developer, this might be the internship for
you if you like:

\- Developing high-quality gaming applications for iOS and Android

\- Creating and researching new ideas and designs

\- Integrating new features on games

We’re a 2 years old growing AdTech company based in Paris with a team of
roughly 20 international talented people, out of which 8 are engineers. We
have achieved $40M in revenues this past year as well as being in the Top 25
worldwide within the mobile advertising industry. On the other hand, what do
we offer you?

Please find more details here:
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-196173-internship-
mobile...](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-196173-internship-mobile-game-
developer)

tl;dr: We’re small, but shooting for the stars. If you are looking for a place
where you can make a huge impact and grow, come join us.

Don’t hesitate to get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com or check other
openings [http://www.bidmotion.com/careers](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers)

------
okhan
Instructure | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago | ONSITE |
[https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/)

Help us build open-source software for education:
[http://code.instructure.com/](http://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles. See here for the list of open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=Engineering)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering problems for
you to sink your teeth into, and endless opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and very work-from-home-friendly (although
we are not hiring 100% remote at present). Great benefits (including unlimited
vacation) and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter).

------
brdd
Conduit | Back-end software engineer (Python) | Cambridge, MA / Boston, MA |
Full time, ONSITE

[https://conduithq.com](https://conduithq.com)

In a nutshell, we're building personal relationship management software for
professional networkers, small business leaders, and anyone who wants to
organize the people, relationships, and interactions in their lives.

Driving all of Conduit is the Conduit Personal Graph, a powerful graph model
of a person's relationships and activity-- automatically synced, organized,
and managed. It's the first-- and most comprehensive-- graph of its kind.
Through the Personal Graph, we ingest, process, and surface tens of millions
of data points. That information provides new insight for people looking to
understand their own lives. And we think that's a special thing :)

No legacy: we work with modern technologies. Our core: - Front-end: JavaScript
(ES6/Babel) React/Redux, Node.js/Express, GraphQL, Apollo, Babel, Webpack. -
Back-end/data: Python 3, PostgreSQL, Flask, Redis, Pandas/Numpy, Jupyter. -
Across our stack: Docker, Kubernetes.

For the position: - This is hire #5 on a tight-knit, VC-backed team. - You'll
work directly with Python 3 and PostgreSQL. - Strong compensation package
(actual equity, not options!), flexible vacation policy, technology budget,
occasional team lunches, and more.

More details: [https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118-back-end-developer-
py...](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118-back-end-developer-python)

Email me (CEO) to apply, mention HN: brandon@conduithq.com. Please, no remote,
no recent bootcamp graduates, no recruiters.

------
wx2018
BOSTON - ON-SITE - FULL STACK SOFTWARE DEVELOPER

You are a creative engineer that knows how to build amazing features and own
the APIs and tools that power our web applications. But you look for the one
thing no big tech company can offer you: a chance to make a great impact -
changing the way people live around the globe.

Education: BA/BS in Computer Science or a related field

Bonus points: You’ve been part of an early stage scaling startup before

Skills: Python, Javascript, CSS, MongoDB, Node.js, Web Application
Development, HTTP Protocol, AngularJS, RESTful APIs, AWS/Google Cloud

ClimaCell is a weather tech company with a vision of being the best weather
forecaster in the world by creating new ways to sense the weather. We are
proud to be improving the lives of billions of people who are underserved by
public data sources.

We analyze wireless communications to extract weather data for state-of-the-
art weather prediction. To do this, we process massive amounts of data in real
time, at an order of magnitude higher spatial and temporal resolution than is
possible with competing technologies.

HOW TO APPLY: www.climacell.co/careers or jobs@climacell.co

------
ffmanan
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

While we're always hiring software engineers for different teams across
different stacks and DevOps, here are a few notable roles:

 _Senior Web
Engineer[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794)

_HR Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573)

 _Product
Designer[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/706512](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/706512)

_Business Development Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/688483](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/688483)

 _Data
Engineer[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/253565](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/253565)

_iOS Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217593](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217593)

*Senior Technical Recruiter [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722381](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722381)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
nmackecj
CJ Affiliate | Senior Software Engineer | Westlake Village, CA | Onsite | Full
Time

The Sr. Software Engineer will be part of a small, autonomous team that is
product centered with dedicated product owners. With a focus on innovation,
you will have the opportunity to solve interesting problems and be a disrupter
in the industry. If you are a passionate and collaborative code craftsman that
is looking for an opportunity to put your engineering capabilities to the
test, this could be the perfect role for you.

\- Accomplished engineer with 5+ years of progressive software design and
development experience

\- Commitment to automate everything: build, test, deploy

\- Interest in functional programming (Scala, Clojure, Haskell)

\- Desire to do XP, full time TDD, your own QA

\- SQL/NoSQL

\- Experience with Spring preferred (including an understanding of its warts)

\- Experience with JavaScript, jQuery, ReactJS also preferred

You can reach out with questions or interest to
[http://engineering.cj.com/join](http://engineering.cj.com/join)

Our Engineering Page: [http://engineering.cj.com/](http://engineering.cj.com/)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Core Engineer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a 20-person team (SF, LA, Las Vegas, Fort Worth, Barcelona, Tel Aviv) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're looking for a full-stack engineer to join our Core Engineering team.

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
fachoper
AgFlow | Experienced Front-end Developer | Geneva, CH | JS, CSS, HTML | World
| Full-time | Remote: [https://git.io/vQMJw](https://git.io/vQMJw)

AgFlow | Full-stack generalists and DevOps | Geneva, CH | JS, Go | World |
Full-time | Remote: [https://git.io/vQMJg](https://git.io/vQMJg)

AgFlow | Data and ML specialist | Geneva, CH | Python, ML | World | Full-time
| Remote: [https://git.io/vQMJ2](https://git.io/vQMJ2)

Hello, we're AgFlow and working to bring agricultural trade analytics to
everywhere in real-time with easy to use tools for decision making. Our first
goal was to scale data collection and to build a trustful network that will
supply reliable data in a timely fashion. Currently, we have a lot of data,
collected more than 200 public and private sources, to create stunning
visualizations but it also waits for intelligent analysis. To achieve this
next step, we need more bandwidth.

Contact: jobs@agflow.com

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior Web Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Full-time | Onsite

MAARK, a strategic marketing and innovation agency, is hiring a Senior Web
Engineer who can develop and implement fullstack responsive/MVC web apps and
websites with a high degree of focus on the visual design and the overall UX.
As a dev team, we work on creative projects, utilize a wide variety of
fullstack technologies (e.g., React, Marrionette, Node.js, Laravel), and
empower our developers to create innovative solutions and explore/learn
emerging tech.

We are hiring primarily for a full time role in our Cambridge, MA office, with
considerable work-at-home flexibility. We will consider remote per case.

For full details on position, check out
[https://maark.workable.com/jobs/495524](https://maark.workable.com/jobs/495524).
For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com/](https://www.maark.com/)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (Please no recruiters.)

------
schlanda
Business Insider | DevOps Engineer, Backend Engineer | NYC | Onsite | Fulltime

Devops Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/de...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/devops-
engineer-cNiRlAe_Wr56TeeMg-44q7)

Backend Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/ba...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/backend-
engineer-cxxaayDT8r54GRdG1ZS6tF)

Business Insider is growing at a great pace with publishing platforms in many
continents and the most popular business news site in America. In addition to
Business Insider, we run INSIDER,
[http://thisisinsider.com](http://thisisinsider.com), and BI Intelligence, a
premium subscription service for industry professionals. With a global family
of sites across Europe and Asia, we are quickly closing in on a billion page
views per month.

------
hmoody
Literably | Software Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE | San Francisco

Literably ([https://literably.com](https://literably.com)) is an education
technology company that provides early literacy assessment services to
elementary schools. We're automating a time-consuming set of manual assessment
procedures that have changed little since the 1970s, despite touching the
majority of children in the U.S. Our early customers include some of America's
largest school districts, and we're backed by top education investors,
including Alan Louie, Mike Greenfield, WebAssign founder Brian Marks, and
Higher One founder Miles Lasater.

We're looking for engineer #1. This position is located in San Francisco. We
mostly work in Python/Django (though previous Python experience is
unnecessary). You'll have huge levels of product ownership, highly competitive
compensation, and the opportunity to positively affect outcomes for children.

If this appeals to you, we'd love to be in touch. Shoot us an email at
jobs@literably.com.

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full time/Onsite

Small team working on everything from machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Maintain our public API clients in Python, R and Java Showcase
SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo, documentation and how-to
articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

Please visit our careers page at
[https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation is available) | Software Engineer,
Performance Infrastructure | Full-Time | Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock
Options

Building great (and fast) software requires great performance testing
infrastructure. MongoDB is seeking a Software Developer for the Core Server
team to help design, build and operate our automated Performance Testing
Infrastructure. We’re looking for a versatile software developer (Python would
be great but any other object-oriented language) who cares about great code
and manipulating data effectively but isn’t afraid of working at different
levels of the stack as needed, cares deeply about automated testing,
maintainable code, and scalable systems. You will have a direct impact on the
performance of our product and the productivity of our engineers.

You will have the chance to have a big impact. Please feel free to reach out
to me at JC@mongodb.com if you have any questions or apply here
[http://grnh.se/s04vr81](http://grnh.se/s04vr81)

------
uaydin
HomeAway ([https://www.homeaway.com](https://www.homeaway.com)) | Senior
Software Engineer (Java) | Austin, TX

HomeAway (An Expedia company) is looking for full-time Software Engineers to
join our team. We’re on the lookout for great minds that can help us continue
to transform the travel industry.

As a part of the Development Tools team in HomeAway, we provide, develop, and
maintain the tools that HomeAway Engineers use to turn ideas into real code in
real products in the real world. We continually work to streamline and
automate the software development process at HomeAway so that engineers can
focus on turning good ideas into good software.

All positions offer a competitive base salary, annual bonus and comprehensive
benefits. Our process is: 1 hour culture & technical phone screen -> 4~ hours
of on-site interview -> offer.

To apply, please email me at uaydin(at)homeaway(dot)com or visit:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?34ZIJiwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?34ZIJiwh)

------
dkoston
Help.com | Multiple Positions | Austin, TX | ONSITE | FULL TIME

It's 2017 and customer service still sucks. Companies have tons of data about
you (what you've purchased, every page view to your site, every interaction
you've ever had with them). However, that data is stuck in a bunch of
fragmented systems and even the customer service systems they currently use
don't connect their own data between different channels (tickets, chats,
phones, etc).

Help us eliminate terrible customer service experiences by building out the
world's best customer service and support platform. With workflows shaped from
our time at HostGator (10M+ customers) and GoDaddy (10M+ customers), and
technology skills developed from building cPanel, Cloudflare, CBS Sports apps,
Node itself, and more.

We are predominantly in the JavaScript/Node.JS ecosystem, specifically a
React/Redux stack on the front-end with Jest and Enzyme driving testing. On
the backend, we launch Node.JS services of sizes ranging from micro to large.
Everything is built and deployed in containers on Kubernetes and we're
building for scale.

Our product is real time, distributed, and relies on a great user experience.
Since we're a communications platform, we strive for 100% uptime (multi-zone,
multi-region, horizontally scalable, cross datacenter replication). As such,
simple things on a single application/server become fun challenges in a
distributed system :)

Open Roles:

    
    
      - Quality Assurance Engineer (JavaScript)
      - Software Engineer (Front-end - React.js)
      - Senior Software Engineer (Backend - Node.js)
      - Software Engineer (Backend - Node.js)
    

Perks:

    
    
      - Working with 2 Node Core Contributors and tons of other smart folks
      - Founders have helped build many successful companies before (cPanel, Cloudflare, HostGator, etc)
      - On-site lunch
      - Well tested code and agile practices
      - Your code is used 8+ hours a day by our customers so you'll gain massive amounts of experience and feedback
    

Currently Predominant Technologies:

    
    
      - Node.JS
      - React/Redux (Jest, Flow, Enzyme)
      - Docker / Kubernetes
      - Google Cloud Platform, AWS
      - Message Queues (NATS, Google Pub/Sub)
    

Apply today at
[https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/](https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/)

------
Koala_ice
Texas Advanced Computing Center (TACC) | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-Time |
Engineers/Developers/QA/Engagement/Support |
[https://www.tacc.utexas.edu/about/overview](https://www.tacc.utexas.edu/about/overview)

One of the top supercomputing centers in the world, TACC empowers researchers,
students, and educators working in nearly every field of human endeavour with
powerful computing technologies and innovative software. If you'd like to help
us design faster, more intuitive ways to support research computing, consider
applying for one of our open positions:

\- Data Science Specialist [http://bit.ly/tacc-data-
sci-02](http://bit.ly/tacc-data-sci-02)

\- Collaborative Science Specialist [http://bit.ly/tacc-collab-
sci-01](http://bit.ly/tacc-collab-sci-01)

\- Django Developer - [http://bit.ly/tacc-django-03](http://bit.ly/tacc-
django-03)

\- Python Developer - [http://bit.ly/tacc-python-02](http://bit.ly/tacc-
python-02)

\- Research Software Engineer (Java) - [http://bit.ly/tacc-swe-
java-02](http://bit.ly/tacc-swe-java-02)

\- Research Software Engineer (QA) [http://bit.ly/tacc-eng-
qa-01](http://bit.ly/tacc-eng-qa-01) \- Senior Software Engineer
[http://bit.ly/tacc-sswe-02](http://bit.ly/tacc-sswe-02)

Hiring process: 1. Submit application; 2. Hiring manager call; 3. Phone
Interview; 4. Onsite interview. 5. Breakfast tacos for life

------
Phylagen2017
Phylagen, Inc. ([http://phylagen.com/](http://phylagen.com/)) | Senior
Bioinformatics Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Phylagen is building a microbial map of the world with unlimited applications
ranging from supply chain transparency to public health. We’re seeking an
experienced and motivated bioinformatics software engineer to join our team.
You will be a key player in a cutting-edge venture-backed microbiome startup.

If this excites you and you match ≥4 of the following, we’d love to hear from
you:

\- M.S. or Ph.D. with 4+ years of postgraduate experience working in a
production environment with large scientific datasets

\- Fluent in Python/NumPy/SciPy

\- Proficient in at least one compiled computer language (e.g. C/C++, Java)
with routine use of git version control

\- Experience with NGS data analysis and manipulation, including assembly,
binning/clustering, and annotation of genomic and/or metagenomic sequence data

\- Familiar with database (e.g. SQL) construction, management, and
implementation

To apply, send me (Jess Green, CTO) an e-mail at jobs@phylagen.com

------
gusmd
ESI Group | Software Development Engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-Time, Onsite

ESI Group is a leading innovator in Virtual Prototyping software and services.
ESI allows its clients to bring their products to life; ensuring reliable
performance, serviceability and maintainability.

ESI US R&D, Inc., is currently seeking a Software Development Engineer at our
San Diego, CA offices. Just a mile from the Pacific Ocean, we are a small team
focused on developing and maintaining desktop software applications in the
field of vibro-acoustics simulation. Our clients include NASA, Boeing, Airbus,
GM and Ford.

We are looking for people with a Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science or
Engineering or Mathematics. We use C++ and Qt for our desktop applications, so
experience with those is required. Also desirable is experience with numerical
methods, OpenGL or other 3D APIs, Python, HPC tools and APIs such as MPI and
Linux development.

Feel free to reach Tracy at ext-tracy.sidall@esi-group.com with any questions
related to the job and company. Don't forget to mention HN in the e-mail!

------
jbkkd
Octopus Energy | Data Scientist | Soho, London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

Octopus Energy is a challenger energy supplier based in Central London. Since
we began in 2015, we’ve grown to supply over 100,000 customers, using
technology to build an efficient, agile supply business that makes customers
happy. We’re backed by one of the UK’s largest investors in renewables and
committed to a low-carbon future designed around customers’ needs.

We are a tech-focused energy supplier for the UK market and we're looking for
a talented Data Scientists to join our team.

We work on a range of interesting data problems from forecasting solar
generation to pricing optimisation algorithms.

We're looking for someone experienced in the Python data science stack
(pandas, NumPy, scikit-learn, Jupyter) and using AWS and Postgres or similar.
Most importantly they should be passionate about working in the energy
industry.

More info at [https://octopus.energy/careers/data-
scientist/](https://octopus.energy/careers/data-scientist/)

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2017-2021 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      2016 EdTech Innovation of the Year Award Winner
      2016 An example of a futuristic AI technology transforming Education today - Consortium of School Networking
    

Cognii is a leading provider of Artificial Intelligence technology to
Education industry. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant improves students
learning, teachers' productivity, and scalability of high quality education.
Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in
the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. App Developer(s)

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - Front End web/app design
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails a plus
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

------
chrisbaglieri
Blackfynn | Engineers (Full Stack, Front End) | Philadelphia | Full-time, On
Site | [http://blackfynn.com](http://blackfynn.com)

We're a life sciences software startup building a data management and analysis
platform which integrates complex scientific and clinical data. We're a
driven, curious group of engineers building something that has a meaningful
impact. Our mission is bold, our team is experienced, and our product is
ambitious. We're looking for engineers and data scientists to help us bring it
to life.

We love individuals who are curious about domains outside of the ones we
normally operate in, enjoy polyglot codebases, consider themselves a
generalist, and desire to work on products that make a positive impact. The
bar for software in this field is, unfortunately, low. We want to change that
in a massive way.

Today our stack includes the following (it's constantly evolving, we're right
tool for the job people):

* Languages: Scala, Python, Javascript

* Frameworks: Scalatra, Akka, Flask, Polymer, D3

* Datastores: Redis, Postgres (RDS), Hbase, Kinesis

* Infrastructure: AWS, Kubernetes, Docker

* Domains: Scientific Research (Neuroscience, Genomics, Imaging), Clinical Research, Healthcare Informatics

We're well funded and have excellent traction on a number of significant
partnerships. The product team is a great crew, pragmatic, super bright,
without egos, and passionate about our work. Our code is well tested and
structured.

* [https://blackfynn.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://blackfynn.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

If you're interested, I'd love to talk. chris@blackfynn.com

------
thomd
Aptivate | Cambridge and Brighton (UK) | ONSITE

We believe people have the right to participate in decisions that affect their
lives. We are a not-for-profit digital agency focusing on IT in international
development. We believe IT can empower, inform and connect people all over the
world with positive developmental outcomes. We choose to work on projects that
have positive social benefit. These frequently entail software, Web and mobile
application development. We also offer research, evaluations, training and
other kinds of advisory and consultancy services.

We use agile practices in all our work; we open source the software we write
and we use and promote participatory practices with our clients, with end-
users, and internally. We are an equality-based non-hierarchical organisation;
we make all our important decisions together, using consensus.

[http://aptivate.org/en/about/join-us/web-
developer/](http://aptivate.org/en/about/join-us/web-developer/)

------
zaius
Beyond Pricing | Senior Full Stack Engineer | SF | ONSITE
[https://beyondpricing.com](https://beyondpricing.com)

Beyond Pricing is an automatic pricing tool for Airbnb and vacation rentals.
We are a small, yet growing, team, passionate about travel and building better
technology for the sharing economy. We power the pricing for hundreds of
thousands of listings across the globe. If you search for a place on Airbnb in
any major market, a Beyond Pricing customer is likely in the first page of
results.

Our current stack is Django and Ember.js, but experience in any specific
technology isn't required. We especially would love to hear from you if you
have started your own startup before, and if you've been an airbnb host. No
coding challenges - just share with us something that you've built that you're
proud of.

We're well-funded and profitable. We offer flexible work hours, significant
equity, competitive salary, equipment budget, medical, dental, vision and
401k.

Email us at jobs@beyondpricing.com

------
g_delgado14
Homigo | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Onsite (Competitive Salary + stock
options)

We’re on a mission to create a home maintenance service so simple to use that
homeowners can just forget about it.

We’re a small team — every engineer at Homigo has an outsized impact, and
you’ll lead the development of projects that define the future of the company.
Our culture is collaborative, focused, and fast-paced.

\---

About our team: \- Aggressively solving the problems in a highly fragmented
and massive market (700B industry with very poor user experience) \- Composed
of 500 Startups, UofWaterloo, UofToronto, Harvard, and Next36 engineers

    
    
      - Fast growing company on clear path to being cash flow positive (Serving many happy customers since day one and growing customer base MoM)
    
    

Check out our home page at homigo.com

\---

Roles: \-- Lead Software Engineer

    
    
      -- Front-End Engineer
    
      -- Software Engineer, Full Stack
    
      -- Software Engineer, Mobile

Check out our jobs at
[https://angel.co/myhomigo/jobs](https://angel.co/myhomigo/jobs)

------
virtudude
10% Happier | Mobile Engineer / iOS Developer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full
Time

A clear, simple approach to meditation with a NY Times bestselling author and
some of the most respected (and cool) meditation teachers on the planet.
Launched last year, 8 person core team, venture-backed, growing quickly.
(Here’s the app: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/10-happier-meditation-for-
fi...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/10-happier-meditation-for-fidgety-
skeptics/id992210239))

We're looking for an iOS developer excited by the challenges of building a
fast-growing + consumer mobile + meditation startup.

You're likely an iOS specialist (who has shipped product iOS apps), with
strong product sensibilities (i.e. you have strong opinions for how things
should work, and don't need all the details to get something shipped), and an
allergy for working on things that don't move the needle. In addition to
leading efforts on the iOS app, you'll also help the team of experienced +
passionate folks maintain a strong engineering culture - mentoring,
development process, etc. Last but not least, you'll work on a product that
actually makes people's lives better. (If you don't believe us, take a look at
our reviews on the App Store.)

The product is our iOS app. It’s built in Swift & ReactiveCocoa. Our backend
is Rails and Postgres, all living atop Heroku. If you’re interested in
functional programming & clean, readable code, we think you’ll like what you
see - but we’d prefer it if you helped us make it better still.

The interview process involves a 30min call, and two 2hr interviews (followed
by reference checks and conversations to answer any questions you have).

Email jeff@ (10percenthappier.com) if you’re interested.

------
philipkimmey
Rover.com | Sr. Software Engineer | Seattle | Full-time, Onsite

We believe that everyone should be able to experience the unconditional love
of a dog. That’s why Rover’s innovative platform makes it easy for pet owners
to connect with 5-star pet sitters and dog walkers across the U.S.

We've raised $150mm+ ($200mm+ if you include DogVacay, which we merged with
this year) and the business is growing quickly. We want to grow our
engineering team by 30 or 40 engineers over the next year or two to support
our ambitions of becoming the one-stop-shop for everything dog related.

Our backend is predominantly Django and we're looking for engineers across the
board, but our primary focus is people with significant Python experience in a
web context. (Flask/Pyramid/whatever experience is great!)

You can check out our specific postings at
[https://www.rover.com/jobs/](https://www.rover.com/jobs/) or shoot me an
email at (my-first-name)@rover.com if you have questions or want to learn
more.

------
leahcim
UPCALL ([https://www.upcall.com/](https://www.upcall.com/)) | Rails/Full-Stack
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We are looking for a highly motivated, senior Ruby on Rails engineer to build
and ship our next generation marketplace. As a Senior Rails Engineer at
Upcall, you will be responsible for quickly adding new features to our unique
platform that connects US-based phone callers with potential customers.

\-- At Upcall, you will...

Have a meaningful impact on the company's future, and share in the rewards
accordingly, Create features quickly and without any red tape, Work on a
product that impacts thousands of people, Work in a fun, fast paced start-up
environment, Be on a smart team that gets a lot done

\-- Here are the skills we are looking for:

5+ years experience with both server-side and front-end development, 5+ years
Ruby on Rails experience, 5+ years JavaScript experience, expertise in modern
JavaScript frameworks (Angular, ReactJS), Ability to work independently and
work with stakeholders to drive the fast iteration of our BI products,
Translate requirements and design descriptions into working application
functionality, focusing on usability and ease of navigation, Participate in a
collaborative review process to ensure code is reliable, scalable and
reusable, Excellent problem solving, critical thinking, and communication
skills, Friendly, positive personality

\-- Who are we?

We’re Upcall, the #1 on-demand calling platform. We are a rapidly growing Y
Combinator-backed company whose product is overtaking the Sales/Marketing
Automation and Outbound Calling Industry. We power hundreds of companies in
verticals like marketing, on-demand economy, real-estate and software.

\-- Apply here: michael -AT- upcall.com

------
RoboCuz
Localytics | Boston | Sr. Full Stack, Sr. Front End, Mobile, Sr. Back End Big
Data, Managers, Solutions Consultants, Solutions Architects | ONSITE

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, GoPro, and HBO. Our customers rely on
us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences. Localytics is hiring
engineers to help us with:

    
    
      - Front End development and data visualizations with React/Redux/Webpack
      - iOS, Android, JavaScript SDKs
      - Data platform technologies
      - Microservices on Play with Scala
      - Delivery and Internal Tools
      - Technical Operations
      - Ruby on Rails
    
    

To apply or learn more about our opportunities send an email to
jobs@localytics.com

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com](http://eng.localytics.com)

------
hk1ll3r
ALICE is bringing AI and Optimization to construction engineering, management
and scheduling. We are a well funded ($4M) company founded out of Stanford
looking to scale as we make our first enterprise sales. This is an excellent
time to get in. The problems we solve are real and technically challenging. In
addition to competitive salary and equity, we offer the opportunity to break
into the ripe-for-disruption construction industry. You will also learn the
art and science behind our algorithms. Frontend or Fullstack Engineer a good
fit if you:

\- have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures (especially
graphs).

\- enjoy implementing technically complex, yet user friendly interfaces.

\- are self driven and can own responsibility for large parts of a project.

Bonus points if you:

\- have experience with WebGL, Angular, React, Scala or another JVM language,
PlayFramework, AWS

\- understand the challenge of presenting a complex system to users.

\- want freedom to explore novel data visualization concepts.

\- are able to work with the team to produce a polished, professional product.

Contact hossein@alicetechnologies.com

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite Hey
founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation Microsoft
Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language behind the
scene).

    
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves Steve Jobs believe or not):
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"
         
         Have a good one.

------
RylanH
Convoy | Software Engineer | Seattle | Full-time, onsite,
[https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com)

We're optimizing trucking and logistics, an $800B industry that still runs on
fax machines and phone calls. We're changing the way over 3.5 million truck
drivers work and the way everything you use gets to you.

We are backed by very top tier investors. Read about us:

[http://www.mosaicventures.com/mosaicblog/2017/7/25/our-
inves...](http://www.mosaicventures.com/mosaicblog/2017/7/25/our-investment-
in-convoy)

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/freight-booking-startup-
convoy-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/freight-booking-startup-convoy-
raises-62-million-1500966000)

I've been here for over a year and we've grown a ton since I joined, but we
still have a tight-knit, incredibly smart group of engineers. We have many
interesting problems as well in machine learning, service architecture,
mobile, desktop and web user experiences and in many other areas.

We would love more engineers, up and down the stack, and anywhere on the
generalist <-> specialist spectrum. We use pretty cutting-edge tech (React,
React-Native for mobile, TypeScript + Node for backend), but we're a lot more
interested in engineering chops than any particular tech skills.

If you're interested in hearing more, reach out and grab coffee with me or one
of our other developers. Help us grow an amazing tech team from a very early
point in our company's history!

Some, but not necessarily all, of our open jobs:
[http://jobs.convoy.com](http://jobs.convoy.com)

------
wafelj
Zemanta (an Outbrain company) | Full-stack Engineer, Backend Engineer |
Ljubljana, Slovenia | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://zemanta.com](https://zemanta.com)

At Zemanta, we're building the most advanced native advertising platform in
the world. Our recent acquisition by Outbrain is a testament to our cutting-
edge tech and the strong team that built it.

Despite the acquisition, Zemanta lives on as a standalone product built by a
small (<15 engineers), passionate team based in the beautiful city of
Ljubljana. There is still a lot to do, so we're looking for:

Backend engineers to grow our RTB (real-time bidding) infrastructure that
currently processes 100k bid requests/second (stack: Go, Python, Kafka,
Aerospike, Hadoop, Redshift)

Full-stack engineers to take our user-facing dashboard and API to the next
level (stack: Angular, Django, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS)

More info & apply here:
[https://zemanta.workable.com/](https://zemanta.workable.com/)

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE

[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

[https://twine.com/](https://twine.com/)

Open positions:

\- Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails)

\- iOS Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer - Frontend

\- Senior Engineer - Backend

\- Engagement Marketing Lead

\- UX Researcher & Designer

\- Customer Support Manager

\--------------------------------

Twine is the only smart savings app built for two. It's a simple way to get
saving together, get investing together, and get to the future together.

This is an exciting time for us as we finalize the buildout of an ambitious
iOS app and gear up for a public launch this fall. Our work involves complex
integrations with leading aggregation and clearing APIs to enable real-time
money movement, automated portfolio management and intelligent financial
guidance.

Twine operates as an independent group within John Hancock (a leading Fortune
500 financial services company). We combine the fast pace, rapid iterations,
camaraderie and fun of an early-stage startup with the backing of an
established company with over 150 years of history and millions of customers.

We are currently looking to grow our team. Find more information here
[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine) or
[https://twine.com/](https://twine.com/)

Or feel free to directly get in touch with me, Nahyun (Team Operations) here:
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor Visa - Bangkok,Thailand|
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in verticals, you won't
get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognized startups and
backed by early-stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo,and DeNA.

\- Front end Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1)

\- Node.JS Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03)

\- Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

\- iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)

\- Ruby/Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)

\- Software engineering Interns
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961)

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | Software Engineer, SRE, many others | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects millions of customers
with the right professionals for anything they need done.

We are a friendly, ambitious team of 100+ engineers in a bright SoMa office
with daily home-cooked food, backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. Together,
we are disrupting a $700B market in the US alone where word of mouth is still
the status quo.

We're looking for engineers and SREs interested in working with Go,
Scala/Spark, PHP, Angular, iOS, Android, and AWS/GCP. We're also looking for
data scientists interested in predictive modeling, machine learning, and
experimental design and analysis. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)
Please reach out to jessica [at] thumbtack.com with any questions.

------
prattl
Hire an Esquire | UX/UI Designer | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | Full time, ONSITE

We’re rounding out our product team by searching for an ambitious and detail-
oriented UX/UI designer. The ideal candidate will have strong experience in
responsive web application design and will be tasked with creating new user
workflows as we continue building out our product. We’re looking for somebody
who has experience delivering both UX and UI designs, with a strong emphasis
on responsive design and user-testing.

Hire an Esquire is a Legal Labor Marketplace / Vertical SaaS transforming
legal freelance, hiring and recruiting by automating and updating an outdated
process. We're a lean, energetic startup team with offices in NYC, Pittsburgh,
San Francisco, Philadelphia, and San Antonio.

Apply at
[http://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/TaTDoqgz2t/UXU...](http://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/TaTDoqgz2t/UXUI-
Designer) (be sure to mention HN)

------
fotonobile
Beekeeper | Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE, Full Time

Beekeeper is a fast growing, mobile-first SaaS company disrupting the way 2
billion people working "out in the field" communicate. We have an amazing team
made up people from over 18 different countries who are passionate about
shaping the future of industries like hospitality, retail, manufacturing and
transportation.

Our Stack: Python, Java, ElasticSearch, SQL, RabbitMQ, Java, Realm, Docker,
Kubernetes

Open Software Engineering Positions:

* Customer Success: [http://grnh.se/xwejgy1](http://grnh.se/xwejgy1)

* Experienced: [http://grnh.se/qr0dyg1](http://grnh.se/qr0dyg1)

* New Grad: [http://grnh.se/uf4hqs1](http://grnh.se/uf4hqs1)

* Internship: [http://grnh.se/2ydvan1](http://grnh.se/2ydvan1)

More info: [https://beekeeper.io/company](https://beekeeper.io/company)

------
no_gravity
Gnod | Hamburg/Berlin, Germany or REMOTE |
[http://www.gnod.com](http://www.gnod.com)

Gnod is building web based discovery tools based on machine learning and new
visualization techniques. We are looking for an experienced PHP developer. If
you have experience in building a community backend based on Laravel, that's a
plus.

------
chutchins
Grove | Full Stack Engineer + QA Engineer | San Francisco

Grove is a seed-funded company with a bold vision to democratize access to
personalized financial advice. We're currently tackling this opportunity by
building products and services to make our team of financial advisors 10x as
efficient and to replace the archaic software that plagues this industry.

We're looking for two engineers to join our team of 7: 1) A developer with 4+
years of full-stack experience to help evolve our infrastructure, client-
facing apps, and internal tools. 2) A QA Engineer with 3+ years experience in
QA to help refine our processes, infrastructure, client-facing apps, and
internal tools

More info on both here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/usegrove.com](https://jobs.lever.co/usegrove.com)

We offer competitive salaries, generous equity, full benefits, 401(k), daily
lunches, and flexible work hours/PTO.

Please email me, Chris Hutchins (Founder/CEO), if you'd like to chat more:
chris@usegrove.com

------
shoheihido
Preferred Networks | Engineering & Research roles | Tokyo & San Mateo,
California | ONSITE, VISA, [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a growing startup with ~100 members based in Tokyo, Japan, focusing on
applying deep learning to IoT. We also love open source; we are actively
developing the deep learning framework Chainer
([https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)).

Recently we announced an investment ($95 million) from Toyota.
[http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/](http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/)

We seek engineers and researchers with expertise on various topics, such as
autonomous driving, robotics, optimization, bio-healthcare, NLP, machine
learning, deep learning, reinforcement learning, computer vision, anomaly
detection, simulation, sensor fusion, edge devices, embedded programming,
compiler development, networks, HPC, microprocessor design, software
engineering, software testing, CI, cloud services, etc.

We have a very western-style working environment with competitive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We have a flat hierarchy so you can expect your opinion to
count. Experience a Silicon Valley-like culture - while living in Japan!
Positions are also available at our San Mateo office in California.

More information can be found at [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job)

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send an email
to hr-pfn@preferred.jp

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Python developer (strong medior/senior) | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, Visa

Elements Interactive is a tech studio building rock-solid web and mobile apps
for a variety of clients. We have an international team of over 50
professionals passionate about technology and knowledge sharing. We work agile
and our projects are really diverse both in length and technical difficulty.
Our BE tech stack - Python, Django, Postgres, Nginx, Memcached, Redis,
RabbitMQ, Ansible.

PERKS

* equipment of your choice

* conferences, events, courses to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours (occasional WFH)

* free lunch, fruits & snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

* fun social events

* weekly group workout with our personal trainer

* travel costs compensated (if home<==>office >10km)

* Friday afternoon beer&games

More about us [https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/42978](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/42978)

------
nsainsbury
RateIt | REMOTE - (Australia or similar TZ) | Full-Time |
[https://www.rateitapp.com](https://www.rateitapp.com)

RateIt is an Australian led company which is focused on helping businesses
(retail, hospitality, medical, etc.) consistently deliver great customer
experiences every day.

We're Hiring For:

1) A product focused full-stack web developer to join our small (28 people)
but hardworking and passionate team. We find the people who fit best at RateIt
often come from a startup background where they've had to wear many hats and
have been involved with bringing new products to market end-to-end.

We’re a modern development team – our tech stack today is a micro-services
oriented architecture using C# + SQL Server on the back-end (Azure/Service
Bus/Storage/Functions), with Angular/Backbone/Marionette on the front-end.
However, if you love to learn new things and come from a background with Ruby,
Python, Go, etc. we'd still love to talk to you. Rather than just hiring for
expertise in a particular stack, we believe that great developers demonstrate
their skill through design, UX, thoughtful architectural decisions, user
empathy, outstanding technical communication, and overall product
understanding. In other words, we're looking for someone who sees themselves
as more than just a cog in the wheel.

2) QA engineer. You'll be the first QA employee at RateIt so we're looking for
someone who can step in and own software quality end-to-end. Your job will be
to write and maintain automated test scripts and develop testing plans and
execute them against new features and bug fixes. You'll prioritize and manage
bugs and overall help improve our development/testing process to prevent
problems before they happen.

Sound like a good fit? Get in touch with me at neil@rateitapp.com

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~30) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-
vector-networks-...](https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-
professional-desi...](https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
twakefield
Gravitational | Senior Devops Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer | Oakland and
Toronto | ONSITE, REMOTE (for those with remote experience),
[https://gravitational.com/](https://gravitational.com/)

About us:

We are well-funded, early stage systems & cloud startup headquartered in
Oakland. We are an experienced team: we founded Mailgun [1] which was acquired
by Rackspace, we created Vulcand [2] and some other cool stuff at Rackspace
[3] and are the authors of Teleport [4], Teleconsole [5] and Telekube [6].

We love Linux and low level systems programming and we love helping open
source communities and other engineers build great solutions.

Additional detail:
[https://github.com/gravitational/careers](https://github.com/gravitational/careers)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3] [https://www.rackspace.com/en-
us/cloud/servers/onmetal/specs](https://www.rackspace.com/en-
us/cloud/servers/onmetal/specs)

[4]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[5] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

[6] [http://gravitational.com/telekube/](http://gravitational.com/telekube/)

~~~
bogomipz
Time waste alert - you don't even bother responding to people and yet are
constantly posting these same roles on HN. This is not just my experience but
also a coworker as well.

------
westi
Automattic | Front-end, Back-end | Full-time | Worldwide Telecommute | REMOTE
| [http://automattic.com/work-with-us/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/)

Automattic is currently hiring for a variety of positions.

We are passionate about making the web a better place and are strong believers
in Open Source. We build WordPress.com, contribute to the WordPress Open
Source project ([http://wordpress.org](http://wordpress.org)) and work on a
lot of other really cool stuff including CloudUp, Gravatar and Akismet. Join
us if you are passionate about making the web a better place.

If you like solving interesting problems in different ways, are passionate
about giving people the platform to share their knowledge, views etc we would
love to hear from you :)

Head here to read more - [http://automattic.com/work-with-
us/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/)

------
leeny
interviewing.io | Sales Manager | SF | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.interviewing.io](https://www.interviewing.io)

interviewing.io helps companies hire great engineers. We provide candidates
with free, live, rigorous practice interviews and use data from these
interviews to identify top performers, who can then talk to companies
anonymously right on our platform. We’ve hired for Facebook, Uber, Twitch,
Lyft, Yelp, and more.

You’d be the 1st full-time sales person on the team and our 7th overall hire,
so in addition to the nice equity upside for being an early employee, there’s
tremendous opportunity to make a big impact, not just on the company, but on
the direction of the whole hiring industry. So, if you’ve ever wanted to take
hiring from a Kafkaesque resume-ridden shit-storm into a rational, delightful
process for competent humans, this is your chance!

Email nico@interviewing.io if interested.

------
andmcgregor
SAF Platform | www.safplatform.com | Full Time | Onsite | New York, NY
(Flatiron)

* Full Stack Software Engineer

We are in the early stages of building out an engineering team here in NYC and
are looking for a talented Full Stack Engineer who has experience designing,
developing, and integrating complex systems. In this role, you will help build
a scalable platform and resilient core infrastructure, architecting end-to-end
data flows, and driving software development from initial concept to
production release.

The ideal candidate works well in a small, collaborative, and creative
environment that moves fast. You also have previous demonstrable experience
and are ready for your next big project. You enjoy using technology to solve
complex business problems. You are organized, self-directed, and committed to
building great things.

Our stack consists of React, Redux, Rails, Postgres, and more. We place a
great deal of emphasis on testing and value a culture of frequent constructive
feedback.

Interested? Email engineering [at] safplatform.com

------
bessemer
Bessemer Alliance | Software Engineer, Senior UX Designer | Pittsburgh, PA |
ONSITE

=== Who We Are ===

Bessemer Alliance is a small business and design consulting firm based in
Pittsburgh, PA. Our client base is diverse, ranging from small startups to
global Fortune 100 companies. Our client engagements typically involve
research, strategy, design. In addition to client work, we are working on a
top-secret, internally-developed product that is slated for limited release in
Q1 2018 (it is going to be great). You are getting in on the ground floor, and
will be pivotal to this new product's success in the years to come.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Software Engineer \- This role would be dedicated to working on our stealth
startup. We are looking for an experienced engineer to work with our top-notch
design and development team, taking ownership of our full-stack application
using these technologies: Node.js, ES6, MongoDB, Redis, ElasticSearch,
Ampersand.js, and Heroku. \- Learn more at
[http://voyant.applytojob.com/apply/qlK5266xDv/Software-
Engin...](http://voyant.applytojob.com/apply/qlK5266xDv/Software-Engineer-
Full-Stack)

Senior UX Designer \- This role would be focused primarily on consulting work,
while lending a hand to our stealth startup as needed. We are looking for
someone strong in research and interaction design, but able to work across the
design process. You should be as comfortable conducting contextual inquiry as
you are prototyping in Principle. \- Learn more at
[http://voyant.applytojob.com/apply/uS4K1ZyIIL/Senior-UX-
Desi...](http://voyant.applytojob.com/apply/uS4K1ZyIIL/Senior-UX-Designer)

=== Interested? ===

Apply at the links above, or feel free to email me at
spencer@bessemeralliance.com.

------
bastih
Artory | (Senior) Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA

Artory is building the world's largest repository of data for the art world.
Transparency and integrity is paramount in gaining the trust of the market and
becoming the go-to resource for artwork-related information. Assembling a
comprehensive registry of records of artwork-related information, as well as
providing owners of artworks with means to prove their ownership while
preserving their anonymity, we are transforming the market entrance experience
for art buyers, and create additional assurance for everyone dealing with
artworks.

Our team is growing and we are looking for engineers to work on our
Python/Django/REST Framework/PostgreSQL/AWS stack.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to get in touch with me
(sebastian.hillig@artory.com)

Please apply at: [https://artory-
gmbh.workable.com/j/A8663393B8](https://artory-gmbh.workable.com/j/A8663393B8)

------
bencaggia
Shutterstock | Multiple Postions - Senior Software Engineers, Data Engineers |
New York, NY | Full-time, on-site or remote |
[https://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings](https://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings)

Shutterstock, a global technology company, has created the largest and most
vibrant two-sided marketplace for creative professionals to license content -
including images, videos, and music - as well as innovative tools that power
the creative process.

The company has expanded its portfolio to include Bigstock, a value-oriented
stock media agency; PremiumBeat, a curated royalty-free music library; Rex
Features, a premier source of editorial images for the world's media; and
Webdam, a cloud-based digital asset management platform for businesses, as
well as Offset, a high-end image collection.

For more information, please visit www.shutterstock.com, follow Shutterstock
on Twitter, Facebook and Instagram.

------
kennyjwilli
Compute Software | Full Stack Developer | Mountain View, CA | Full Time |
Remote

Compute Software is an early stage startup revolutionizing how businesses grow
value from running in the cloud. Our AI and decision-sciences-based software
platform dynamically optimizes and automates cloud services based on the most
critical business objectives. The engineering team is the driving force behind
our product; we are building elegant, intuitive, and scalable software on a
global scale, and we want you to be a part of it!

You will be working with our team to develop a product from the ground up.
This involves building the UI, developing the backend to service that UI,
creating Onyx jobs, and anything and everything else we need to get our
product into production.

Our current stack: Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, Onyx, re-frame,
Reagent (React), SASS, AWS.

What we're looking for: Functional programming experience, some front end
development experience, a desire to learn.

Send CV and GitHub to jobs@computesoftware.com

------
CisSovereign
Mach49 | Graphic Design / Visual Marketing | Redwood City/Bay Area | Full Time
| mach49.com

Mach49 helps large companies create, build and launch new ventures to
accelerate growth.

Mach49 ([https://www.mach49.com/](https://www.mach49.com/)) is growing quickly
and looking to bring on some new talent. We're looking for an individual with
a strong design background to work on the creation of collateral for marketing
and sales decks, branding treatment, and creation, as well as light web UI/UX
(with potential for more, no initial coding experience required). This person
will join on as part of the marketing team here in Silicon Valley at our
office is in Redwood City. This individual should have a strong design
background and should be interested in working on slide/venture/marketing
decks and the visual aspect of company and product creation. Full time paid
position.

collin@mach49.com for interested parties

------
epberry
Perceive | Hardware Engineer | West Lafayette, IN | ONSITE |
[https://www.perceiveinc.com](https://www.perceiveinc.com)

Perceive is a computer vision startup based in West Lafayette, IN working to
improve customer service in retail stores. We’ve obtained over a million
dollars in seed funding to create the first digital assistant for a physical
store. We’re looking for a hardware hacker to design, prototype, and
manufacture the next version of our patent-pending camera hardware. This is a
full time position starting in Fall 2017 in West Lafayette, IN. As the first
dedicated hardware engineer at Perceive, this position comes with great power,
but also great responsibility. Our immediate needs include: design and testing
of new device packaging, circuit design for two new components on a peripheral
board, and coordination of manufacturing for a five-hundred unit production
run. This hardware engineer, working closely with our CEO who has been leading
hardware development thus far, must be a strong communicator and extremely
organized engineer. Previous experience developing embedded software would
also be very valuable. Compensation includes salary and equity befitting an
early employee.

Required Skills: Circuit Design, preferably in power electronics, motor
control, and/or digital electronics, Microcontroller interfacing, Prior
experience planning and completing a complex hardware project, Able to
effectively communicate complex technical ideas

Experience with at least one of the following: CAD (designing and prototyping
a mechanical system), Python, 3D printing, Plastic injection molding, Supply
chain management (on a small-scale)

How to Apply: Email your resume to hello@perceiveinc.com along with a few
sentences telling us about yourself, why you might want to work at Perceive,
and what you think of Elon Musk’s description of AI as the “greatest
existential threat facing humanity”.

------
osmihi
Kipsu | Full Stack Developer | Minneapolis, MN | Onsite | Full-Time or Intern

Kipsu is a 6-year old, bootstrapped company whose messaging tools keep
personal connections at the heart of service. Our “back in the day” is right
now. These are the glory days that will be referenced with nostalgia by
employees 1 - 50 after we careen well past 200.

We’re seeking a full stack developer to join our engineering team of 9. Some
reasons you might want to toss your hat in the ring: Autonomy - our
engineering team cultivates a culture of trust and responsibility that
empowers developers to drive meaningful changes and make their own
architectural choices Impact - small, nimble teams means that your work makes
a measurable difference in the success of the business (and yes, even moving
the proverbial needle!) Evolution - our all-in, continuous improvement
attitude lends itself to blameless retros; we value learning from our mistakes
as individuals and as a team Conviviality - we’re a Best Places to Work
awardee chock full of smart, friendly Minnesotans (and a couple Ioweigians)
who prioritize relationships and love treating our customers and each other
ridiculously well Bonus: We embrace modern DevOps practices, with a focus on
collaboration from design and coding through deployment and beyond

Our ideal match is a full-stack developer with demonstrated experience
building web applications with Javascript and front-end frameworks as well as
a solid, scalable backend codebase by applying object-oriented principles
using PHP, Node.js, Java, Go, or other languages and frameworks. Amazon Web
Services (AWS) or other cloud computing platforms and experience building
native mobile applications for iOS or Android are a huge bonus.

If you’re interested in learning more from our VP of Talent, we welcome you to
text us at (612) 400-7222, email us at resume@kipsu.com, or to view our full
job description here and apply. Either way, a human will get back to you!

~~~
Ishujeet
Hi,

I love to work as an intern in your company. I don't have any prior industry
experience in development but I am learning by myself. I have an intermediate
knowledge in JAVA, and I am beginner in Pyhton. Kindly revert if you are
interested or have any further queries at ishujeetpanjeta@gmail.com.

Thanks, Ishujeet Panjeta

------
bensummers
Haplo | Junior Software Developer | London, UK | Full time, ONSITE

Are you early on in your career, or graduating this summer? We're a great
place to learn to be the best developer you can be.

We're looking for three new developers to join our growing team, and here's
four reasons to start your career with us:

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/new-graduates](https://www.haplo-
services.com/jobs/new-graduates)

We have deliberately set up our company to support people who're just starting
out, and we're good at accelerating your learning and giving you a wide range
of experience.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/blog/2017/working-with-
early-...](https://www.haplo-services.com/blog/2017/working-with-early-stage-
developers)

[https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/so-you-want-to-be-a-
develo...](https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/so-you-want-to-be-a-developer-
fe02f2e92a83) -

We build research information management systems for universities, on top of
our open source Haplo platform.

[https://haplo.org](https://haplo.org)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great coffee. Ambition to change the world in a small but significant
way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
ZeroFries
TouchBistro | Toronto, Canada | Full time On-site | Senior developer positions

TouchBistro is the #1 iPad POS system for restaurants in 37 countries. Our
biggest differentiator as an employer is the fantastic work culture (4.5
glassdoor rating, higher than 96% of the “Best Places to Work in Canada”).
Everyone is treated with respect as a valued contributor.

We’ve just raised a $16.3M Series C and are looking to ramp up development of
our brand new restaurant platform. We’ve got some interesting technical
challenges ahead and are in need of two top-notch senior developers, one
front-end (React) focused, and one back-end (Node) focused. If you have
professional experience in either of these technologies (and especially if
you’re familiar with GraphQL) and feel you can add value to our team, please
apply online at
[https://www.touchbistro.com/careers/](https://www.touchbistro.com/careers/).

------
kainolophobia
Long Game | Software Engineer | SF | Full-time |
[https://longgame.co](https://longgame.co)

We’re building a savings app for people that struggle to save money. How?
We’re using a new form of investment called prize-linked savings (new to the
US as of 2014). The simple explanation is that you trade part of your interest
for the chance to win from a prize pool of everyone's interest.

As a software engineer at Long Game you’ll be joining a small team of
engineers and will have full exposure to all aspects of our product
development processes.

We’re looking for developers that enjoy building fun mobile UX and/or
engineers with considerable finance experience.

Our stack: React Native, Node, Postgres, AWS

Cheers,

dan at longgame.co

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/23/long-game-
raises-6-6-milli...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/23/long-game-
raises-6-6-million-for-a-savings-account-that-doubles-as-a-lottery-ticket/)

------
Ridecell2016
Ridecell is hiring Frontend (react), Backend (python/django), iOS (Swift),
Android and QA Engineers for our SF office. Perm/FT, On-site in SF.

Ridecell([http://www.ridecell.com/](http://www.ridecell.com/)) is on a mission
to help our customers run the world better by powering the fastest growing and
most efficient ridesharing, carsharing, and autonomous mobility services. As
the world shifts to a mobility-as-a-service model, market leaders in
traditional transportation need to rapidly transform their business. New
entrants in autonomous and shared mobility have an opportunity to lead new
markets. Ridecell is best poised to support the initiatives of these industry
leading organizations, with several customers, including BMW, AAA (Gig
carshare), and VW Group, who already use our proven platform to launch,
operate, and rapidly scale their mobility services across multiple
geographies.

------
sv123
Headset | .net MVC dev | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time

About Headset

At Headset we're a cannabis tech company that’s passionate about helping
businesses become successful. Our core team founded leafly.com,
revolutionizing cannabis consumption by putting information in the hands of
consumers. With Headset, we want to do the same thing for cannabis business
intelligence.

Our comprehensive data analytics services benefit the entire supply chain,
from seed to sale. With three products that cover the array of specialized
needs that cannabis businesses have, be they growers, extractors, processors,
or retailers. We also release quarterly and annual market reports, offering
our followers a data-driven look at one of the fastest growing industries on
earth.

More info and apply: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147893/web-application-
develo...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147893/web-application-developer-
aspnet-mvc-headset)

------
jjmiller
WePay | YCS09 | Redwood City, CA | Senior Software Engineers, Distributed
Systems & Data Infrastructure | VISA | ONSITE

We’re looking for Software Engineers to help us build state-of-the-art, highly
available and scalable systems with high levels of accuracy. We are currently
focusing on building out our next-generation platform based on the following
technologies:

\- distributed graph \- robust WAL (write-ahead log) \- event sourcing via
asynchronous streams

WePay helps online platforms increase revenue through integrated payments
processing under their own name. We’ve uniquely enabled more than 1,000
platforms including Constant Contact, GoFundMe, and Meetup to incorporate
payments without compromising on their user experience or taking on risk and
regulatory exposure.

Any questions, email miller [at] wepay [dot] com - OR - Apply at
[https://go.wepay.com/careers](https://go.wepay.com/careers)

Will relocate to the San Francisco Bay Area/Silicon Valley

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike | Mobile Developers (iOS/ Android) | Goodge St, London & Wroclaw
ONSITE | www.tigerspike.com

Tigerspike is a Digital Products company established in 2003. We now have over
300 employees across 9 offices around the world. We work in a truly Agile way,
in 2-week sprints working with the latest in mobile tech. We work on both
global enterprise and small consumer apps (90% native mobile) with the aim to
change people's lives through technology.

Please email michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com for more info or apply here:
Senior iOS: [http://bit.ly/2w9UU9T](http://bit.ly/2w9UU9T)

Midweight iOS: [http://bit.ly/2waa0vU](http://bit.ly/2waa0vU)

Senior Android: [http://bit.ly/2to3rra](http://bit.ly/2to3rra)

Midweight Android: [http://bit.ly/2w9YaSB](http://bit.ly/2w9YaSB)

------
seth_
Starling | Front End Engineer & Full Stack Engineer & Security Engineer | SF |
Full-Time | Onsite

Starling exists to make organizations better. We're an analytics platform for
People data, helping companies create data-backed strategies to build great
organizations. From diversity and inclusion, to attrition risk and prevention,
we cover a wide range of challenging problems.

We’re looking to hire Front End, Full Stack and Security engineers. You would
be joining a small, fun team of gifted and driven peers.

Our platform is live and revenue generating, backed by some great investors.
We're working with some of the top tech and non-tech companies in the US.

We make extensive use of python/flask, React, Node.js, D3.js - experience with
analytics products is a huge plus. As we're still small and growing rapidly,
we can't accommodate recent bootcamp grads.

Help us shape the future of work. Reach out to us at jobs@withstarling.com to
apply. Competitive salary/equity + all the perks

------
simenfur
Otovo | Software Engineer | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE |
[https://www.otovo.no](https://www.otovo.no)

With low energy prices and long, dark winters, Norway may be the worst place
on earth for a solar startup. Even so, we have been operating our solar energy
platform for 18 months. We have matched hundreds of consumers with installers
and funding options. We are now looking to scale the product and expand to new
markets.

We work on a range of solutions from software estimation of rooftop
installations, through self-service project follow-up, logistics and invoicing
to production data logging with custom hardware/software.

Our stack: Python, Django, React, Postgres, Heroku/AWS and Debian

We're looking for more talented junior and senior engineers. It's a bonus if
you have design and UX experience or know your way around mobile apps.

If you want to make an impact and join our skilled dev team, apply with your
resume to jobs@otovo.no.

------
Mentessi
bluespot | Software Developer | London, UK | ONSITE, SALARY:40k-70k GBP
[https://bluespot.io](https://bluespot.io)

bluespot is a friendly London-based web development consultancy on the look
out for experienced developers.

We build web apps for a range of clients, from small startups to government
departments. Working in small teams we use a simple but powerful agile
methodology that encourages collaboration, delivery, reflection and
improvement.

bluespot is a family and life friendly company, and we enjoy working in a
casual, friendly atmosphere at a sustainable pace. We are honest and
transparent in our work and are not interested in selling clients anything
they don’t need.

Our go to stack is React, Redux, Ruby on Rails all TDD of course!

Find out more and apply here: [http://bluespot-
io.breezy.hr/p/9d5e965b267c-software-develop...](http://bluespot-
io.breezy.hr/p/9d5e965b267c-software-developer)

------
itajaja
Butterfly Network | Cloud Engineer | NYC, NY | ONSITE

At Butterfly Network we are building a device that will make medical imaging
accessible to everyone in the world. It’s a breakthrough that will save
millions of lives.

As a full-stack cloud engineer you are expected to take ownership of several
aspects of the architecture and to be able to contribute at different levels.
Here are some of the technologies being used and skills required to apply
(knowledge and experience in all of them is not mandatory)

• 3 or more years of experience developing flexible cloud-based computing
environments

• Experience with cloud computing leveraging AWS

• Experience with Docker and Kubernetes

• Comfortable with Linux system administration

• Experience with modern web frontend development (React, css modules, ES2017,
Webpack)

• Experience with designing RESTFUL APIs for a microservice architecture

• Experience developing with Python environments

• Experience developing with NodeJS environments

• Experience with Graphql or similar technologies

• Experience with scripting, management, and automation tools for CI and CD

• Experience developing high availability systems and software for fault-
intolerant applications such as medicine, scientific computing, aerospace, and
finance

• Experience with fast and agile development life cycles

Apply through [https://angel.co/4catalyzer/jobs/40282-full-stack-cloud-
engi...](https://angel.co/4catalyzer/jobs/40282-full-stack-cloud-engineer) or
email me at gtagliabue @ 4catalyzer.com

[https://www.butterflynetinc.com](https://www.butterflynetinc.com)

------
chrisocast
Arivale | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://www.arivale.com/careers/?gh_jid=744015](https://www.arivale.com/careers/?gh_jid=744015)

Arivale is looking for a Software Engineer to join our Product Development
team. The ideal candidate is someone that thrives in a creative, collaborative
environment and feels motivated by empowering others to live full, healthy
lives.

As an early member of the team, you will also have the opportunity to help
develop the technical culture within the company. We believe in well-crafted
software, end-to-end ownership of projects, strong opinions loosely held, and
rapid iteration. Currently, the main technologies we rely on are Python,
Postgres, Docker, AWS, and React/Redux.

If you joined us tomorrow, you’d find yourself working on projects like:

Our in-house data pipelines for multiple types of biological data – like
genetics, blood biomarkers, and microbiome. \- A custom health and wellness
platform used to track clients' goals and measure progress. \- Physician-
focused tools to review and understand client data. \- Scheduling and
logistics tools to make the user experience seamless. \- Or an idea you bring
that we’ve yet to imagine...

Arivale is launching an entirely new sector based on scientific wellness with
a goal to maximize wellness and aid in minimizing disease. Our scientific co-
founder, Lee Hood, is a pioneer in the study of human genetics and helped
invent 5 instruments at the heart of modern genetics. Dr. Hood has co-founded
over a dozen biotech companies, including Amgen, Applied Biosystems, Systemix,
Darwin, and Rosetta. We were also voted 2016 Geekwire startup of the year.

More details or to apply:
[https://www.arivale.com/careers/?gh_jid=744015](https://www.arivale.com/careers/?gh_jid=744015)

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike | Mobile Developers (iOS/ Android) | Goodge St- London & Wroclaw
ONSITE | www.tigerspike.com

Tigerspike is a Digital Products company established in 20103. We now have
over 300 employees across 9 offices around the world. We work in a truly Agile
way, in 2-week sprints working with the latest in mobile tech. We work on both
global enterprise and small consumer apps (90% native mobile) with the aim to
change people's lives through technology.

Please email michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com for more info or apply here:
Senior iOS: [http://bit.ly/2w9UU9T](http://bit.ly/2w9UU9T)

Midweight iOS: [http://bit.ly/2waa0vU](http://bit.ly/2waa0vU)

Senior Android: [http://bit.ly/2to3rra](http://bit.ly/2to3rra)

Midweight Android: [http://bit.ly/2w9YaSB](http://bit.ly/2w9YaSB)

------
cwatkins
Symplicity | Software Engineer, Full Stack | Washington, DC (Arlington, VA) |
ONSITE, VISA, [https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-
us/openings](https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us/openings)

Symplicity | Front End Developer | Washington, DC (Arlington, VA) | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-
us/openings](https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us/openings)

Symplicity has helped guide more than 26 million students to their dream
career. We build the world’s leading campus recruiting software deployed at
over 1,100 colleges and also tools to help recruiters land entry-level talent
at these universities.

Our stack: PHP, Typescript, Slim, MySQL, Angular, ElasticSearch, JavaScript

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite or GTM interview with a take-
home coding exercise.

Interested in chatting? Email engineering-careers@symplicity.com

------
flavor8
ExecVision.io - Arlington, VA | REMOTE | Full-time

ExecVision analyzes call recordings to surface actionable insights to sales
organizations. Multiple positions open:

\- Pipeline & Analytics Engineering Manager; run the content pipeline &
analytics teams. Hands on (75:25) management role. Python, Java, NLP,
TensorFlow/similar, distributed systems, and prior management or leadership
experience.

\- Dev/Ops Engineer. Linux, AWS, Ansible, SOC2/compliance, security, Postgres,
Elastic.

\- Sr & Mid level Software Engineers. Python or Java, React, SQL.

\- Solutions Engineer. Bridge product and dev/ops teams. Python, Java, Linux.

\- Sales Engineer. Work across dev, sales and customer success teams. Ideal
for recent CS graduate with customer service/sales skills.

\- Machine Learning / Analytics Engineers. TensorFlow or similar, Python or
Java, SQL, ElasticSearch, NLP / Computational Linguistics, Audio Analysis.

\- Research Interns / NLP, Machine Learning, Computational Linguistics. Can be
part->full time.

Email resumes to: jobs@4rc.io

------
Sinjo
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend and Frontend Engineers |
Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the team and give internal
(and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one coding challenge, then a couple of
onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, my contact methods are in my profile.

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
mjoris
Pindrop | Test Automation Engineer | Atlanta, GA | Onsite

Full Time | Current U.S. work authorization required

Pindrop is redefining security for voice transactions. We're the only team in
the industry with the technology to detect and assess identity over the phone.
Our flagship fraud detection product has expanded globally, and we're now
building a brand new voice authentication product.

For this new Authentication product, we are looking for a Test Automation
Engineer to assist with building the test automation framework. We're looking
for strong Python programming skills and an engineer who will act as the
team's specialist in testing and quality improvements.

Please check out further details for this role and other opportunities and
apply via our website: [https://www.pindrop.com/careers-open-
positions/](https://www.pindrop.com/careers-open-positions/)

You can also email talent@pindrop.com for more details.

------
hellyeahdude
US Only | Remote | Senior Polyglot Engineer with
[http://thoughtcatalog.com](http://thoughtcatalog.com)

Small team of designers and engineers working on sociological based problems
that software can solve. Profitable company, you'll ship code in your first
week, we look at software to solve problems not introduce new ones. Looking
for polyglot backend focused professionals who will be able to release
production ready features to potentially millions of users. Heavy consumer
focus, so you'll use the products you ship, too.

Building many products, like:
[http://collective.world](http://collective.world)

Additional information here:
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5134-engineer](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5134-engineer)

Please email: devjobs@thought.is with links to products you've built and
resume.

------
gugachiu
OpenGov | San Francisco/Redwood City | Onsite |
[https://www.opengov.com](https://www.opengov.com)

Work with awesome people and make a difference!

OpenGov's mission is to power more effective and accountable governments. We
build financial software for planning, performance monitoring, and citizen
engagement that serves as the technology backbone for the modernization of
government. We are a series C company backed by Andreessen Horowitz and
Emerson Collective. We've had a strong speaking presence in conferences like
ReactConf. Contact me if you're interested in making a positive civic impact
in a breakout company with great technology. (cchiu@opengov.com)

Ideal candidate are people interested in:

* Social/Civic Impact

* Data modeling and systems (Postgres, Kafka, Spark)

* Ruby on Rails / React / Redux

* Data Analytics and Visualization

Check us out at: [https://opengov.com/careers](https://opengov.com/careers)

------
wx2018
BOSTON- ON-SITE - R&D METEOROLOGIST

We’re looking for a master meteorologist, with a deep understanding of sensing
and modeling, and hands-on development experience, to join us and build
weather tools that are the stuff of dreams.

What it takes: Operational forecasting experience in either broadcast, private
or public sector; Hands-on software development experience in modern
environments (Agile). We’re heavy on cloud computing (AWS/GCP), Python is our
main backend language Independence, creativity and follow-through; Startup
spirit; Exceptional weather modeling skills; Being up-to-date on current
technologies, products, and the weather forecasting market; Deep familiarity
with all existing weather data sources in the US and abroad, and how to use
them in the most efficient way.

Education: A Master’s degree in Atmospheric Science or related fields; CS /
Engineering degree is an advantage

Apply through www.climacell.co/careers or email jobs@climacell.co

------
RVirgo
Sertis ([https://www.sertiscorp.com)|](https://www.sertiscorp.com\)|) Data
Scientist, Researcher, ML/DL Specialist | Bangkok, Thaland | ONSITE

Sertis is a leading data science and big data analytics consultancy with a
world-class professional team. We bring data science innovation to uncover
valuable insights and solve complex business problems.

We're looking for some exceptional data scientists at all levels, to help us
with a range of R&D and projects, both internally, and for our clients. You
will join us in developing applications in various fields such as NLP, Image
Recognition, Deep Learning & AI for our Clients, and internally for our Data
Innovation Lab.

Apply here: [https://sertis.breezy.hr/p/a5dab07253bd-data-
scientist](https://sertis.breezy.hr/p/a5dab07253bd-data-scientist)

or for more info email me at rvirgo@sertiscorp.com

------
taylorc93
Minerva Analytics | Cambridge, MA | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite
Minerva Analytics is the latest team to be formed inside Cogo Labs
([https://www.cogolabs.com](https://www.cogolabs.com)) proven incubator model.
As a Minerva Analytics Software Engineer, your raw energy and hunger to hone
your engineering chops building consumer web applications will become the
foundation of your success here. You’ll be working on internal tools and
consumer-facing websites, using a variety of different technologies. Solid
Javascript chops will serve you well, as will being comfortable designing
APIs, building complex single-page apps, and rapidly prototyping sites.
[https://www.cogolabs.com/careers/e4863e98-3963-46a6-a68a-ff8...](https://www.cogolabs.com/careers/e4863e98-3963-46a6-a68a-ff8..).

------
arc12
Nest Labs | Software Engineer, Frontend | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite

The Web Applications team is looking for a motivated engineer willing to work
on tough problems. We build and maintain a growing React / Redux based front-
end with a truly global user base. You'd be joining an experienced and diverse
team of folks working on new products and truly exciting frontiers - pushing
the boundaries of new technology and Web APIs. Taking on such tasks will lead
you to working cross functionally with many people including the Nest
hardware, and Design teams. Our aggressive browser support matrix and
ambitious hardware integrations/support goals put Nest's Web App team in a
truly unique and exciting place.

Our work usually includes (but is not limited to): * Designing and
implementing the best web application possible alongside some truly top-tier
engineers (and just great people to be around). * Investigating new web
technologies and evaluating how they could benefit Nest's product line and
user experience - always looking for a way to deliver more Nest magic. *
Participating in fun team activities such as lunches and informal discussions
* Working cross-functionally to ship the best features/products possible
across dozens of countries and locales.

Preferred Qualifications _Deep understanding of modern Javascript (ES6+), CSS,
HTML, and web application design_ Familiarity with modern frameworks and Web
APIs * Experience with Agile development process * Strong attention to detail
- from design through code to testing * Comfort with ambiguity, rapid release
cycles, and tight schedules * Demonstrated expertise in problem-solving and
technical innovation.

Email cameronhill [at] nestlabs.com with questions.

We also have many other roles in hardware, embedded, cloud, design, etc here:
[https://nest.com/careers/positions/](https://nest.com/careers/positions/)

------
bertdavid
Benzinga | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE & REMOTE

A financial media company at our core, we're high-energy, focused on our users
and our product. We reach over 2 million uniques and 214 million impressions /
month.

Seeking people who love to code, design, move fast and get shit done: the
hackers and hustlers of this world. We need a few grown-ups that know their
stuff.

* Frontend Engineers (React, Redux, ES6)

* Backend / Ops Engineers (Go, Kubernetes, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, ...)

* Designer (UI/UX for our applications, modern web presence and brand consistency)

If you're interested, check out our sites
([https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[https://benzinga.com](https://benzinga.com)), apply
([http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com)) or email me
(bert@benzinga.com) direct with any questions.

------
marenkate
Calm.com | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Our mission is to make the world happier and healthier through the superpower
of Calm. We are developing a range of digital and physical products that
enhance mental fitness and alleviate some of the most important mental health
issues of the modern age (anxiety, depression, insomnia and stress). Calm has
reached over 10 Million users, is profitable and generating well over $1
Million a month in revenue (10x revenue growth in two years).

—Sr. Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/calm/b41ce840-1c38-4433-bc18-c94fd6cf6...](https://jobs.lever.co/calm/b41ce840-1c38-4433-bc18-c94fd6cf6e60)
—Sr. Mobile Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/calm/32f62df2-7a74-4220-9579-98ab5dc3d...](https://jobs.lever.co/calm/32f62df2-7a74-4220-9579-98ab5dc3de7f)

------
hyperlogic
High Fidelity -- San Francisco, CA -- Fulltime, ONSITE but work from home
friendly.

High Fidelity is a San Francisco-based company working on Virtual Reality (VR)
technology. The company has developed an open-source application for building
and deploying virtual environments (domains) to desktop and server computers.
The virtual domains are designed to be social and interactive, meaning they
allow for the real-time addition, rearrangement, and gross modification of 3D
assets in a hosted environment being used simultaneously by multiple users.
Our goal is to deploy an open, flexible platform for a variety of VR
applications rather than a specific, narrow VR experience.

We are looking for software engineers with solid experience in C++ and
Javascript to help us build the Metaverse. Openings can be viewed at
[http://highfidelity.com/jobs](http://highfidelity.com/jobs).

------
ericzawo
Keyhole.co | Toronto | Full-time

Hi! I'm the marketing lead at Keyhole, the hashtag analytics company. We're a
Toronto-based social media analytics company that builds real-time tracking
products for a range of organizations. We're currently up to 16 people and
continuing to grow. Data from our products have been featured in TIME, The
Wall Street Journal, the Economist and more.

We are recruiting for a couple new roles:

\- Full stack Developer (MySQL, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, JS/JQuery, CSS/SASS, PHP,
UI Design) [https://angel.co/keyhole-1/jobs/102632-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/keyhole-1/jobs/102632-full-stack-developer)

\- Customer Success [https://angel.co/keyhole-1/jobs/135191-customer-success-
repr...](https://angel.co/keyhole-1/jobs/135191-customer-success-
representative)

~~~
kieranr
Open to remote for the Customer Success role?

------
rickygrows
Grow | [https://thisisgrow.com/](https://thisisgrow.com/) | Norfolk, VA |
Associate Technology Director | ON-SITE | Full-time

Paid relocation and temporary housing for selected candidates. This is a full-
time position at our office in downtown Norfolk, VA.

Our Associate Technology Director plays a key role in concepting, planning,
and executing our interactive projects. Successful candidates for this job
will bring deep experience leading development teams while building and
sustaining productive lines of communication within Grow and to our clients.

1.) Lead development teams on assigned projects through all aspects of project
executions including requirements gathering, solution architecture, coding and
QA.

2.)Manage and provide direct support to 3-5 frontend developers including
professional development, 1:1 meetings, and general guidance/advice.

3.) Serve as the primary technical contact to clients, developing timing and
resource allocations, technical specifications, and scope of work
documentation.

4.) Work within the local and global development communities to promote Grow
as a leader in the digital field. Define and maintain best practices in
development, documentation, standards support, and QA.

Grow is a smaller agency (just under 40 employees) that loves to do amazing
work for amazing clients. We’re part of a community of like-minded people in
the Norfolk / Virginia Beach metro who spend our time creating great work and
building culture around us—with lovely beaches, urban amenities, and family-
friendly opportunities throughout the region.

You’ll start with a full month of paid vacation and holiday leave, including
two weeks in which the company pauses operations—one at midsummer, and one at
the holidays. A wealth of additional company benefits include health, dental,
matching 401k, disability, paid training, and more.

------
chrmcg
FitMango | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | fitmango.com

FitMango is transforming the fitness industry by making it easier and cheaper
for gyms to offer excellent personal training for their clients.

Our SaaS platform tracks detailed client data (think EHR for fitness),
replaces a trainer's notebook and stopwatch with an easy-to-use mobile app,
and allows a gym to write workout templates that get customized to each
client's specific and evolving needs.

One of our cofounders, Ben, runs a successful boutique gym specializing in
small group personal training (1 trainer : 4 clients) that doesn't compromise
on customization. ([https://www.yelp.com/biz/activate-body-
baltimore](https://www.yelp.com/biz/activate-body-baltimore)) By automating
away the paperwork and context-switching inherent in this model, we're making
it possible for larger gyms to offer drastically cheaper personal training,
with a view toward bringing about large-scale improvements in public health.

Our investors own various gyms in Maryland and beyond, including more than 50
Planet Fitness franchises, and we have great relationships within the
industry. We're looking for fantastic developers to help us scale our SaaS
process, take ownership of features for new clients, and use the data we
generate to help our gyms provide more effective training.

Our front end is React and React Native; we are transitioning from
Meteor/Mongo to AWS Lambda and Dynamo on the back end. We're looking to hire
two engineers with complementary skill sets, so whatever you're good at, send
us an email at hiring@fitmango.com with a link to a project you're proud of.
As employee #5 (or 6), you'll make a huge impact on our company, enjoy
unlimited free personal training with a competitive salary and equity package,
and help set the tone for what's shaping up to be a revolution in personal
fitness.

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We have hired three people through HN and look forward to more.

Interview process: Video calls if you're presently distant or an in-person
visit if you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields
(including for NASA).

We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in mobile, ScalaJS,
C++ and Rust, CUDA, and/or Clojure, as well as to enthusiastic developers who
might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also
welcome interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
jaccov
TomTom.com; C++ Software Engineers | Berlin, Germany |
Junior/Medior/Senior/Expert level | ONSITE | VISA + Relo

We like to think big at TomTom. We are looking for bright, curious minds in
software development to join one of the six scrum teams developing TomTom’s
navigation engine, NavKit, written in C++ with highly optimised algorithms to
compute the quickest route to any destination, on any device.

We are partnering with the likes of Apple, Uber, and Mozilla to bring our maps
and online navigation information to more smartphones and driver applications.
As we are ushering into the (highly) automated driving, the TomTom NavKit is
not only improving human-machine interaction, but will also guide the
autonomous cars of the future.

Interested? We want to meet you! To get the full story about this vacancy or
the application procedure, please contact Jacco Valkenburg on +31 6 28257098
or Jacco.Valkenburg@TomTom.com

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded startup that is creating a
platform for local delivery powered by a fleet of autonomous vehicles designed
for sidewalks and pedestrian spaces.

We're bringing together a team with deep domain expertise in robotics,
autonomous vehicles, and artificial intelligence. If you're interested in
joining us for work on this exciting technology and help create the future of
autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you.

Roles we are hiring for include:

Software Engineer - Motion Planning and Controls

Software Engineer - Perception

Software Engineer - Mapping and Localization

Software - Generalist

Hardware - Electrical

Hardware - Embedded/Firmware

Contact us at jobs-hackernews@dispatch.ai!

Or apply through our listing on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/)).

------
alessandro1997
Batteries 911 - [https://www.batteries911.com](https://www.batteries911.com) |
Worldwide, REMOTE | Full-Time | $100-140k

We're a team of 20+ people working to innovate roadside assistance. For the
past few years we have been providing stellar, on-demand battery installation
service in South Florida and we are now ready for the next step in our
journey.

Our backend infrastructure is comprised of a monolithic application, which
provided our main RESTful API, and a microservice which takes care of
messaging.

As a member of our backend team, you will maintain customer-facing features as
well as our internal tools.

You will be working in a fast-paced, agile environment with some of the most
talented people in the industry, supporting a system used by thousands of
customers. You will have a lot of decisional freedom - if you think it won't
kill the company, go for it. You will be expected to own your work and manage
yourself - no time tracking and no performance reviews.

We use agile and are currently experimenting with agile pods. We track our
work in JIRA, relying on Slack, UberConference and Basecamp for communication.
We automate deployments with CircleCI and monitor our code quality with
Codacy. And, of course, we write a lot of tests (but who doesn't these
days?!).

Your day-to-day responsibilities will include:

\- implementing new features;

\- refactoring existing code;

\- squashing bugs;

\- reviewing the code of other developers;

\- suggesting areas for improvement;

\- helping us in our journey to scale;

\- kicking back on a mountain in Medellin or a beach in Miami.

More info at
[https://batteries911.workable.com/jobs/546142](https://batteries911.workable.com/jobs/546142).

------
CptMauli
IBH SYSTEMS GmbH | Software Developer | Munich, Essen | ONSITE, Full-Time,
Part-Time, [http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

We are a small but very developer driven company. If you would like to work in
your own pace, setting your own goals, you will feel right at home.

We are working on two Eclipse based open source projects: Eclipse NeoSCADA and
Package Drone. If you have any experience with industrial protocols (IEC
60870, IEC 61850, DNP3, OPC, ...) and would like to be part of that, then
please apply!

[http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

[http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/](http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/)

[http://packagedrone.org/](http://packagedrone.org/)

Send your CV to juergen.rose@ibh-systems.com

No recruiters or placement agencies

------
ksysock
Radformation | Software Architect/Technical Lead | NYC | ONSITE | FTE |
www.radformation.com $100K-150K | 1-2% stock options

Radformation specializes in radiation therapy cancer workflow automation. Our
solutions save cancer clinics time, eliminate planning errors, and enable
cancer clinics to design the optimal treatment for their patients.

As Technical lead you will plan architecture and technology stack of cancer
care quality assurance platform we are building. Define standards and best
practices to ensure high quality of software design and implementation.

Desktop Development: C#, SQL Server

Web Development: Golang, Google Cloud Platform, Docker, Kubernetes, gRPC,
Bigtable/BigQuery/Spanner

Software Architecture: Testable Code, API Design, Microservice
Architecture/Messaging, Automated Build/Deployment/Monitoring, Scalable
Database Management Experience (Architecture, Security, Replication)

Send resumes to Kurt at jobs@radformation.com

------
smith_ana
Omm IT Solutions | Jr. Java and NLP Developer | Baltimore, MD |
www.ommincorp.com | Onsite|

Omm IT Solutions is a Columbia, MD based Information Technology Solutions and
Professional Services provider. We provide custom solutions and services while
keeping focus on the goals and objectives of our clients in mind. Our team
consists of leaders who provide a unique balance of expertise, vision and
humility. At Omm, we strongly believe in what we do and how we do it,
consistently delivering results with integrity, focus, teamwork, and respect.

This is a junior role.

The job role requires strong technical experience with J2EE framework such as
Core Java, Spring, EJB, JDBC, JMS, Struts and some Java development
experience.

NLP (Natural Language Processing) and machine learning ​experience with
Clinical development would be highly preferred​ but not compulsory.

If you are a good fit for this role, please send your resume to
careers@ommincorp.com reply

------
etagwerker
Ombu Labs ([https://www.ombulabs.com](https://www.ombulabs.com)) | Software
Engineer | Philadelphia, PA; Buenos Aires (ARG); or REMOTE | Full Time

Ombu Labs, The Lean Software Boutique, is hiring a full-stack software
engineer to work on our products and consulting projects.

What we do: We aim to write less software. We take YAGNI to the next level. We
apply lean principles to our own products and our client's products.

Why us: You will be our 4th software engineer hire. We are a small/agile
company passionate about open source, pair programming, Ruby/Rails, and
continuous improvement.

Tech we use: Ruby, Javascript, React.js, Backbone.js, Rails, Sinatra, Cuba,
AWS, Heroku, Git, Slack, Screenhero.

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://www.ombulabs.com/jobs](https://www.ombulabs.com/jobs).

If you have any questions, feel free to message me.

------
statictype
Eutech Cybernetic | Full Stack Developer | Full Time | Chennai, India ONSITE -
[https://www.iviva.com](https://www.iviva.com)

What we're building:

* A SAAS platform and product suite for managing Smart Cities and Smart Workplaces

* A cloud-based real-time integration platform for the Internet Of Things.

Our software typically integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings
(think lighting systems, security systems, CCTVs, access card systems, energy
meters, sensors, fire alarms, AHUs, HVACs etc...) and lets your monitor and
control your smart environment.

We've been doing the Internet Of Things before it was a buzzword.

We need a full-stack developer. We write code in C#, F#, Python, Javascript,
Typescript and some smatterings of Go.

We are currently shipping:

A distributed processing engine built on the actor model.

A web service on top of Cassandra to process large volumes of access card and
sensor data.

We have interesting problems to solve. Mail me at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
jdrosenthal
SiteSpect | Full Stack Engineer | Boston, MA | FULL TIME, ONSITE

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.
Currently, we are handling ~10,000,000,000 visits a month.

We're hiring a Full Stack Engineer for our Core team. This position will work
on all parts of the SiteSpect system, from the client facing control panel, to
our API, to the proxy code.

Technologies include a LAMP stack (where P is for Perl), AngularJS, SASS, and
Redis

For more information and to apply, see:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FCCXjwE](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FCCXjwE)

------
rglasgow
Mixboard | Technical Co-founder | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[http://mixboard.com](http://mixboard.com)

Mixboard is a team collaboration board for sharing workplace content that
reduces email and Slack messages. Right now Mixboard is pre-launch and it's an
exciting time for you to join. Product development is underway and teams from
companies such as Facebook, Lyft and Weebly have committed to product trials.

About you: 5+ years full-stack engineering experience and enjoys constant
challenges. Prefers to be hands-on but can handle a managerial role as the
company grows. You'll wear many hats whether its technical architecture,
frontend, or interviewing the next engineering hire.

About me: Previously I was on the founding team for 4 successfully acquired
startups and 1st PM at Weebly.

Want to learn more about the product? Let’s chat! Please email
ryan@mixboard.com

------
capkutay
Striim ([https://striim.com](https://striim.com)) | Palo Alto Headquarters |
Full-Time | Remote or Onsite

Striim is hiring Sales Engineers who are technically savvy with strong
communication skills.

As a Striim Software Engineer in Technical Sales, you’ll be tasked with
directly solving some of the toughest challenges at Fortune 100 companies.

We work with cutting edge big data technologies and we're recognized as one of
the best places to work in the San Francisco Bay Area by multiple
publications[0.

[http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fos6w1fwP](http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fos6w1fwP)

0: [http://www.striim.com/blog/newsroom/press/striim-
ranked-1-to...](http://www.striim.com/blog/newsroom/press/striim-ranked-1-top-
workplaces-2017/)

------
robertelevate
Elevate Security | Lead Front End Engineer | Oakland, CA | REMOTE/ONSITE,
www.elevatesecurity.com

Data breaches increase every year as attackers continue to target employees
for access and information. Elevate Security is creating a world where
employees are a company’s strongest asset in defending against hackers. We are
taking on this longstanding gap in the security space with a focus on
behavioral and data science to improve security behaviors across employees in
a measurable way. We’re looking for extraordinary and passionate people to
help us build this future and redefine the security landscape.

We're looking for a Lead Front End Engineer. Please, no recent university or
bootcamp grads.

For more information, check out our job description and ping us on
[https://www.elevatesecurity.com/jobs/](https://www.elevatesecurity.com/jobs/).

------
wholesavr
WholeSavr | Backend & FullStack developers | India - (Anywhere) | Full Time |
REMOTE/ONSITE

We are building a live streaming product and several functionalities around
it. Our backend/streaming team uses several custom and open source media and
streaming servers. We are currently hiring people in India for two open
positions.

Backend Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/MongoDB/PostgreSQL) - Experience in NodeJS is
necessary and should be able to work with APIs fluently. Also, experience with
MongoDb and PostgreSql is required. (Exp 2+ years needed)

Fullstack Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/ReactJS) - Experience in ReactJS is absolutely
necessary along with NodeJs, PostgreSql, MongoDB. (Exp 3+ years needed)

We offer a competitive salary based on your experience and all other benefits.
Salary is no bar for the right candidate.

To apply, please send your resumes/cv at techservices (at) wholesavr (dot)
com. Do add [HN] in the title.

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me | Cambridge, MA | Backend engineer (mid or senior level) | Full
Time | Onsite or Remote

Outcomes4me is an early-stage startup in the digital health space based in
Cambridge. We’re looking for a senior developer to join our team full time, to
help us create a new patient experience that transform how patients and their
families navigate treatment options.

If this excites you and you match ≥3 of the following, we’d love to hear from
you:

● Proficient in at least one or two computer language (e.g. C++, Python, Java)
● Passion and resilience to build modern software solutions ● Experience
building distributed systems, and data services ● Familiarity with or interest
in Node.js/Python/Go and React/Angular ● Familiarity with cloud
services/platforms (e.g., Google, Amazon) and security protocols ● Familiarity
with relational or Nosql databases

To apply, send an e-mail to jobs@outcomes4me.com

------
iflypropplanes
Attune | Frontend Architect/Developer | New York, NY | Full time

Attune is a new joint venture between Two Sigma, AIG, and Hamilton Insurance
Group, and is serving the particular needs of the $80-billion SME commercial
insurance market in the United States.

Looking for frontend developer and architect roles to lead development of a
new application with the ultimate goal streamlining risk submission and the
insurance underwriting process for small businesses.

Great opportunity to be part of a well funded startup with great perks and
huge potential in NYC.

[https://www.attuneinsurance.com/careers](https://www.attuneinsurance.com/careers)
\- to apply
[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160928005770/en](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160928005770/en)
\- for more information

------
transfix
Transfix | Software Engineers (Front-end and Back-end) | NYC | On-site &
Remote

Transfix is creating a marketplace to connect shippers with truck drivers. We
recently locked in $42M for our Series C! We're in a $400B industry that's
ripe for automation. We're dedicated to reducing the amount of miles being
wasted by optimizing the way shipments are handled from creation to delivery.

We're looking for mid-sr (3+ yrs) front-end and back-end engineers to join our
team! We're also looking for engineering managers.

Tech stack: Aurelia.js, react.js, es6, ruby on rails, postgres, AWS

Process: Recruiter Screen (20min) > Tech Screen (1-1.5hrs) > On-site Interview
(3-4hrs) [Varies slightly for take-home]

If interested, please apply on our jobs site
([https://jobs.lever.co/transfix](https://jobs.lever.co/transfix)) or reach
out to Michelle at jobs@transfix.io

~~~
xfabx
Hello,

Not able to send an email as it says address not found for the given email id.
Is there any other email id that I could use?

------
cdubie
Ladder | [https://www.ladderlife.com](https://www.ladderlife.com) | Palo Alto,
CA | Relocation | ONSITE

React, Docker, Kubernetes, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, AWS, Buck
Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers.

We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love building things
and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a huge slow moving
industry. This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source

[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife) If this sounds
like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
returnlytom
Returnly | Full Stack Engineer, Java Backend Engineer | Larkspur / San
Francisco, CA

When was the last time you actually enjoyed your online return experience? At
Returnly, our goal is to modernize the world of e-commerce reverse logistics
to delight both shoppers and merchants. We're looking for an experienced full
stack engineer and Java backend engineer to work on features and tooling in
our core products.

Our team uses primarily Ruby on Rails to build our web applications, and have
multiple microservices in Java, Kotlin and Golang. We are test driven, and
write our Ruby tests in RSpec. We use MySQL, Redis, Kinesis (similar to
Kafka), Angular. We are moving towards containerizing our applications with
Docker. We take pride of our code, and have a process that allows us to deploy
multiple times per day.

Sounds like a good fit? Want to learn more? Drop us a line: code <at>
returnly.com

------
kmtpaca
Datanyze | San Mateo | San Francisco Bay Area | ONSITE

We're hiring at Datanyze! We're a small, profitable Silicon Valley startup
looking for A+ talent. Our mission is to empower modern sales and marketing
professionals to make smarter data-driven decisions.

I love working here because of the awesome people who've created an amazing,
one-of-a-kind product. We also have some great benefits, like working from
home on Tuesdays, and we're dog friendly. :)

We're hiring...
[https://www.datanyze.com/careers](https://www.datanyze.com/careers)

* Software Engineer | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/555d1ae1-1bec-4ea1-8c27-18ac9...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/555d1ae1-1bec-4ea1-8c27-18ac951e364c)

* UX Designer | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/7deae848-47f9-4903-97d2-5eb1c...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/7deae848-47f9-4903-97d2-5eb1c2356fec)

* Inbound SDR | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/e080d6a6-c570-4182-807e-6011e...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/e080d6a6-c570-4182-807e-6011e7b83f62)

* VP of Sales | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/bc63d71a-4ee7-4cc0-9869-a1451...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/bc63d71a-4ee7-4cc0-9869-a1451cca2bd6)

* VP of Finance | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/03b733da-5a81-44f7-b851-5284a...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/03b733da-5a81-44f7-b851-5284a46554d7)

* Sr. Customer Success Manager | [https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/a2f39154-37af-4ee7-bf0e-72d44...](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze/a2f39154-37af-4ee7-bf0e-72d448cd498c)

------
GiniScout
Gini GmbH | Computer Vision Engineer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE |
gini.net/jobs

Gini is dedicated to putting an end to paperwork. We use artificial
intelligence to capture, extract and structure data from documents for further
usage.

As a Computer Vision Engineer your mission is to ensure a positive user
experience by enabling optimized information extraction quality and pre-
processing speed. You will develop and put into effect the best possible new
methods for document image preprocessing for OCR.

With an excellent command of C++ and solid engineering skills, you have
experience developing computer vision solutions for real-life problems. You
have experience with Python as well as OpenCV and relevant machine learning or
deep learning frameworks (PyTorch, Caffe2, etc.)

Sounds like the right challenge for you? Get in touch with us! Send your
complete application documents to Anna via gini.net/jobs

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well-backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We just raised a $65MM Series C to continue
growing our team. We are building the future of fashion shopping, helping
brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We have
built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of great
brands to sell their products direct to consumer.

We recently launched a new version of our app with a heavy focus on
Personalization with our in-house fashion recommendation engine which we are
constantly working to improve.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out a good API integrations with our
partners so they can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog,
building our own custom order management system, tons of scalability work,
building out a machine learning backed fashion recommendation engine.

We just moved into a beautiful new office near Madison Square Park and we
offer all the startup benefits you'd expect.

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers in lead and senior roles.
We are also looking for data scientists of all levels to join our growing team
working on our fashion recommendation system.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc. (but please don't send resumes, use our
applicant tracking system at the link above)

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Santa Monica, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

* Database Expert

* Frontend Software Engineer, London & LA

* Junior Developer in Data Science

* Quantitative Analyst

* Software Engineer, London & LA

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .
(Quite some time ago I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges,
which you can find at [https://smarketshq.com/notes-on-interviewing-
engineers-a4fa4...](https://smarketshq.com/notes-on-interviewing-
engineers-a4fa4383968a) .)

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | QA Automation Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

CareMessage is looking for a QA Automation Engineer to help with manual and
automated quality assurance of the CareMessage web application and API. You
will be responsible for entire features and will be a full member of the
CareMessage Engineering team. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development.

Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an
emphasis on open collaboration and ownership. We're using Protractor for
automated frontend testing so knowledge in that is a plus. All of our
developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/lt3wim](http://grnh.se/lt3wim)

------
mertens
CrazyGames | Tech Lead | Leuven, Belgium (20 minutes from Brussels by train) |
Hiring Full-time and Part-time

CrazyGames.com is a browser games company reaching 5 million people per month,
based in Leuven, Belgium. We're looking for a tech lead who'll be the first
full-time employee. The qualifications we're looking for are general web
software engineering and some game development experience (ideally in Unity).
Note that since you're the first full-time employee you'll have a lot of
freedom and responsibility. Our stack is Javascript (React) and Python running
on AWS. A full job description can be found here:
[https://www.crazygames.com/jobs](https://www.crazygames.com/jobs) If you are
interested or know someone who might be, you can reach out to
raf@crazygames.com.

------
QuobyteInc
Hacker News: Who’s hiring?

Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is working on a data center file system, a software storage system
built around a parallel file system core that is scalable, fault-tolerant and
with high performance for all workloads. Our customers use Quobyte for
scientific and commercial HPC clusters, container and OpenStack
infrastructures, video and CGI clusters, and as a scalable backend for SaaS
products.

If you’re into systems, we got it all: kernel, concurrency, network,
distributed algorithms, ...

Languages are C++, Java and Python. We do white-board interviews and value
passion for coding.

Roles: Senior/Junior Software Engineer, Engineer in Test / QA, Support
Engineer, Sales Engineer

Send your CV to: work@quobyte.com

We currently do not sponsor visas, so please only apply if you’re based in the
EU.

------
balls187
Avalara | Senior Software Engineer (NodeJS) | Full Time | Onsite | Seattle
WA/Durham NC

Avalara is a SaaS provider for transactional tax and government compliance. It
sounds boring, but getting deep into the minuatae of government legislation
and transforming it into software that is easy for customers to use, is a real
challenge.

We're hiring for a number of key roles on a team that is utilizing Node, AWS-
Serverless (Lambda/API Gateway), and ReactJS to overhaul our internal account,
billing, and subscription services.

If you're interested, shoot me a note: alan.balasundaram@avalara.com and I'll
tell you more.

We offer relocation assistance to both our Seattle and Durham offices.

Our interview process is standard: Quick screen with our Tech recruiter, tech
phone screen, followed by 4-6 hour in-person loop. For candidates that are not
in North America, we will setup a video conference loop instead.

------
globblob
MIAMED GmbH (US: amboss.com, DE: miamed.de) | Berlin, Germany; Cologne,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.miamed.de/jobs](https://www.miamed.de/jobs)

AMBOSS is a revolutionary new learning system for medical students and
physicians. Our team consists of more than 100 dedicated physicians who are
driven by the idea of improving medical care for people around the world. Do
you want to participate in shaping a new era of medical education?

Currently looking for:

\- Lead Frontend Engineer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665758](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665758))

\- PHP Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910))

\- Frontend Engineer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=777312](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=777312))

\- Engineering Internship
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=780852](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=780852))

What we offer:

\- Diverse and interesting tasks with a high degree of autonomy

\- Ambitious and dynamic team with flat hierarchy

\- Extensive mutual support in a versatile developer team

\- Lively start-up with a trusting and friendly atmosphere

\- Flexible hours. Offices in Cologne and Berlin

\- Regular team building events

\- Apart from an almost Barista-grade espresso machine, we also have a custom-
made Argentinian barbecue on our rooftop terrace and a fridge that’s fully
stocked at all times

\- Contribute to a product that can actively and positively change the world

\- Fun at work (how often do you get that?)

------
djmally
Synack | Senior Software Engineer | Redwood City, CA / San Francisco, CA |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://www.synack.com/](https://www.synack.com/)

Synack is redefining how organizations do security. We crowdsource ethical
hackers from around the world and empower them with "smart" technology to
create a solution for today's growing and ever-evolving cybersecurity demands.
We are passionate about making the world more secure and our mission is to
proactively help organizations defend against cyber attacks before they get
breached.

Here’s what you’ll do:

\- Deliver modularized architecture designs, based on microservices
architecture to support concurrent development within the team

\- Adopt and follow best practices in building high-performance, efficient,
resilient, scalable software which handles millions packets per second

\- Deliver new features to the product suite on a continuous basis using Go,
MongoDB, AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes, PhantomJS

\- Develop novel techniques for safely and efficiently carrying out automated
penetration tests against web applications at a massive scale

Here’s what you’ll need:

\- 5+ years of software development experience, backend cloud or on-prem
services

\- Production experience creating software with Golang is required (or 5+
years of C/C++ experience in system / networking / client-server programming)

\- Experience with queueing/messaging systems such as RabbitMQ, NSQ, SQS etc.

\- Knowledge of both relational and nonrelational database systems such as
MongoDB, DynamoDB, etc.

\- Security experience is a major plus

Full req and application:
[https://www.synack.com/company/careers/687156/](https://www.synack.com/company/careers/687156/)

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
vedses
SUSE | Senior Developer Enterprise Storage | Nuremberg (DE), REMOTE or any
SUSE office | Full Time

With a group of highly skilled professionals, you will help shape the future
of software defined storage. You will be part of a truly international team
which contributes to the Ceph community project and creates SUSE's Enterprise
Storage product. In this role you will write code that extends and enhances
the existing functionality as well as debugging and fixing it. This is a job
offering for a passionate software developer who enjoys working on distributed
storage technology.

We are looking for experience in complex Linux based software projects, great
C/C++ skills, experience in distributed software and a good knowledge base on
filesystems - conventional and distributed and a firm understanding of network
stacks.

Feel free to leave a comment or go through jobs.suse.com.

------
flowtech
Flow Commerce | Software Engineer (all levels/disciplines) | Hoboken, NJ |
ONSITE

Flow is an enterprise SaaS platform that makes it simple for ecommerce brands
to sell globally. It’s a large market (~$400B last year) and growing quickly
(~30% year over year). We closed a massive series A funding round earlier this
year ($16M) and are scaling the team. We love building software. We love open
source. We spend tons of time carefully designing our APIs - both for the REST
APIs and the event schemas we use on our data platform.

We’re looking for developers who are passionate about:

\- APIs - both REST and real time event processing \- Machine Learning / NLP
to solve real problems in the ecommerce world \- Bringing great UI and UX to
the enterprise

About you:

\- You take pride in owning technical features from concept to keyboard to
end-user. \- You’re comfortable in a fast-paced environment with a bias toward
delivery. \- You believe in automation and tools over process and bureaucracy.

About us:

\- Balanced and Productive. We have a great core team that genuinely built the
culture on a foundation of trust - more at [https://www.flow.io/our-
company/](https://www.flow.io/our-company/) \- Founded in 2015 by second time
successful entrepreneurs (Gilt Groupe, Fizzback).

Open source: node.js, react, redux, scala (the kind of scala without a var),
play framework, golang (CLIs) - more at:
[https://github.com/flowcommerce](https://github.com/flowcommerce).

Our commitment to diversity goes well beyond demographics. We have many
friends here on HN, and are really looking for interesting people from all
backgrounds, industries, and levels of experience. It's early enough that you
will have a huge impact on what we do and how we do it. If you have questions
or want to apply, pls drop me a note: Eric <em at flow.io>

------
bharath28
Amazon Developer Platform | Software development engineer (multiple) |
Seattle, WA | Onsite, will transfer H1B

Amazon Developer Platform | Software development engineer in test (multiple) |
Seattle, WA | Onsite, will transfer H1B

At Amazon, we care deeply about our developer community. Come be part of a
team that is building the next generation developer platform for our digital
content across Alexa, Twitch, Amazon App Store, Lumberyard and many more touch
points. Our team is making “developing for Amazon” easy. Our platform creates
a seamless unified experience for developers to submit digital content
including Alexa skills, Apps for Amazon devices, In-app digital goods, games
and plenty more. We are looking for world class Software Developers & Quality
Engineers. Reach out to sarthomp@amazon.com to learn more about the team and
positions we have open.

------
TeffenEllis
Web Engineer (Apps Team) Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Cloudflare is building a better Internet. Cloudflare runs one of the world’s
largest distributed networks that powers more than 1.5 trillion pageviews each
month across 5 million Internet properties. More than 10 percent of all global
Internet requests flow through Cloudflare’s network. We're looking for a
developer to help create the next generation of our apps platform[0].

Our team's goal is to make Cloudflare the easiest way to build on the web. We
believe in working collaboratively with an emphasis on personal growth and
responsibility. This is a role that lets you wear many hats, spearhead new
projects, and shape your career.

# Our ideal candidate...

\- Has curiosity and a deep desire to build compelling products used by
millions.

\- Has knowledge of native web APIs.

\- Is familiar with modern tools such as React, Redux, and Babel.

# Perks

We offer competitive salaries, equity, a fantastic health benefits plan, a new
laptop, monthly commuter reimbursement, and the opportunity to work with a
smart, motivated team where you will see your impact daily. Sound like
somewhere you'd thrive? We'd love to hear from you. Email your resume to
teffen+hn @ cloudflare dot com and a short paragraph to introduce yourself.
Cloudflare is a company that values security. All prospective employees will
be subject to a background check.

We care deeply about making tech a more inclusive and diverse place.
Cloudflare is an equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate against
any employee or applicant on the basis of age, color, disability, gender,
national origin, race, religion, sexual orientation, veteran status, or any
classification protected by federal, state, or local law.

[0] Cloudflare Apps:
[https://www.cloudflare.com/apps/](https://www.cloudflare.com/apps/)

------
robotsasquatch
Shaper Tools | Front End Engineers, C++/Qt Developers, Computer Vision Experts
| San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Shaper is developing a revolutionary line of computer-augmented power tools,
starting with a handheld CNC router called Origin. We’re looking for an
experienced engineers to help us create handheld robots that re-define making.

Check out the product on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/shapertools](https://www.youtube.com/shapertools)

We're looking for Front End Engineers with experience using React, C++/Qt
developers with embedded experience, and Computer Vision experts to help us
get Origin into the hands of makers. Help us define a new generation of
connected power tools!

Apply at [https://shapertools.com/careers/](https://shapertools.com/careers/)

------
TeamRecargo
Recargo | Backend, iOS, and Android | Los Angeles, CA | onsite

Recargo is focused on the growing electric vehicle industry. We build
PlugShare, the leading charging station finder app. This year we are also
beginning to build our own fast charging network.

See our job listings here:

Backend Python Engineer:
[http://company.plugshare.com/jobs/#op-149065-backend-
python-...](http://company.plugshare.com/jobs/#op-149065-backend-python-
engineer)

iOS Engineer: [http://company.plugshare.com/jobs/#op-184042-ios-
engineer](http://company.plugshare.com/jobs/#op-184042-ios-engineer)

Android Engineer: [http://company.plugshare.com/jobs/#op-185295-android-
enginee...](http://company.plugshare.com/jobs/#op-185295-android-engineer)

------
ckridler
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 34 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We raised a $7M Series A from Drive Capital in 2015 and we're looking to bring
on a couple more talented engineers. Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and
Javascript / React Native.

Email us at jobs@joinroot.com

------
ifc
Qventus | Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite

Qventus mission is to simplify how healthcare operates, so that hospitals and
caregivers can focus on delivering the best possible care to patients. We
think that data and analytics should make it easier for hospital teams to do
great things. We use machine learning to create solutions that help healthcare
organizations and their people adapt to the variability of the healthcare
system and make the right decisions from the most complex data. We believe
that small, day-to-day decisions can, over time create massive improvements in
healthcare.

We have several positions open:

\-- Full Stack Engineers

\-- Front End Engineers

\-- Mobile Engineer (Android, iOS)

\-- Backend Engineers

\-- DevOps Engineer

\-- QA/Build/Release Engineers

For more information, visit [http://www.qventus.com](http://www.qventus.com)
If you are interested please submit your resume to jobs@qventus.com

------
Toadsoup
Applied Engineering | Software Developer | Bismarck ND, Fargo ND | ONSITE

Software Developer – Bismarck/Fargo area Software Development Manager –
Bismarck/Fargo area PostgreSQL DBA – Fargo Embedded Systems Developer
-Bismarck/Fargo area

We work on a variety of client projects with a wide variety of custom software
development needs. Specific languages and frameworks vary by projects. In past
projects we have had C#, Entity Framework, .NET, Java, angular, bootstrap,
node, SASS, python, flask, PHP, javascript, and other tools. There is some
flexibility in specific tools, we mostly want people who can examine and solve
problems. The toolset is often based on the project team's skillset and the
project's specific requirements.

If you are interested in learning more, please email me - trcihardson at go-
applied (dot) com

Include a short bio, but not a full resume.

------
eli
Industry Dive | Washington, DC | Onsite

Join a passionate team that keeps millions of business leaders up-to-date with
the latest industry news and trends. The projects here are challenging and
rewarding. We always experiment and refine the way we work.

We're hiring for a number of positions:

\- IT Manager (Support network & internal IT services for 80+ employees)

\- Back-end Developer (Especially Python/Django)

\- Digital Marketing Analyst

\- Ad Operations Coordinator

\- A variety of fulltime and freelance writing/reporting opportunities (these
may be REMOTE)

More info here [http://industrydive.com/jobs/](http://industrydive.com/jobs/)

IT Manager and Back-end Developer positions report to me, but I'm happy to
answer questions about anything: eli-at-industrydive.com. Please also send me
a note if you think you have something to add but don't quite fit any of the
listed open positions.

------
yayalice
Gladly | San Francisco | Engineering, Design | Fulltime onsite only

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and just opened
up a couple new roles: software engineer, machine learning engineer, senior
product designer and director of infrastructure engineering.

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting
problems to solve

\- We're well-funded with an experienced founding team of B2B serial
entrepreneurs

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I'm an engineer at Gladly and I'm enjoying it a lot! Feel free to email me
with questions (alice@gladly.com), or apply directly at
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
antonber
Highrise - Durham, North Carolina | Lead Backend Developer (Scala) | ONSITE |
Full-time | Relocation to Durham | [https://highrise-
inc.workable.com/jobs/513323](https://highrise-inc.workable.com/jobs/513323) |
Highrise connects the world through games

Highrise
([http://appstore.com/highriseyouravatarcommunity](http://appstore.com/highriseyouravatarcommunity))
is the leading avatar-based social network on iOS. Every day, over 100,000
people use our application to make friends, keep in touch, decorate avatars
and rooms, and chat. We are committed to providing a warm and comforting
environment for people from all walks of life in Highrise.

As Lead Backend Developer, you'll be the first non-founder engineer on the
backend team. The role is highly independent and will be working closely with
our cofounders on all things backend. We have a strong engineering culture
with an extremely capable and experienced team. The entire Highrise mobile app
was built single handedly by our CTO, with the entire server backend written
by our VP Eng. We are looking for an engineer and developer of the same
caliber to join our team to take Highrise to the next level.

The role is fast-paced and independent, with a focus on results rather than on
direct oversight or management. The role will require learning new tools,
languages, algorithms, techniques and much more. Our backend is modern and
highly performant. The stack uses Kubernetes, JRuby, Scala, Akka, and MongoDB,
so experience with any of these technologies is a plus. To support the next
round of growth we plan to migrate the JRuby codebase to Scala, and you will
be the lead architect of this new Scala backend. In short, this is the perfect
role for a self-starting engineer who loves to solve challenging problems in a
fast-paced environment.

More here:
[https://highrise.workable.com/j/B30762210C](https://highrise.workable.com/j/B30762210C)

------
abrahamcadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers |

Full-Time and Internships Hiring: - Senior Full Stack Software Engineers -
Automation Engineers - Site Reliability Engineers (SREs)

See cadre.com/about for details Email: Tanya@cadre.com | careers@cadre.com

\----------

Cadre is a well-funded startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the
intersection of technology and investing. Our mission is to provide direct
access to world’s best investments. We are starting with high-end commercial
real estate and are changing how investors find and invest in opportunities in
this massive industry.

Current stack: Front-end: Javascript (ES6), React, Redux Back-end: Node.js,
Koa, PostgreSQL, Python, Django AWS, Ansible, Terraform

Sr Software Engineer:
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123)

Sr Data Engineer:
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=673425](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=673425)

Sr Engineer in Test:
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=155526](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=155526)

\----------

More about Cadre: [https://cadre.com/about](https://cadre.com/about)
[http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-
inve...](http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-inve..).
[http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x](http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x)
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre)
Email: tanya@cadre.com or careers@cadre.com

------
InsectOverlord
Indica Labs | [http://www.indicalab.com/#section-
careers](http://www.indicalab.com/#section-careers) | Web Developer, Software
Engineer, Image Analyst, Algorithm Engineer | Albuquerque, NM | ONSITE

Indica Labs provides software solutions for fast, quantitative evaluation of
pathology images using HALO, our flagship image analysis platform.
Pharmaceutical, healthcare, and research organizations worldwide have adopted
HALO for high-throughput, whole-slide image quantification in areas such as
neuroscience, ophthalmology, metabolism, oncology, respiratory, and
toxicological pathology.

We are growing and have a number of open positions:

* Full-Stack Web Developer (React, Nodejs, AWS)

* Software Engineer (C++, C#, GRPC)

* Image Analyst (histology, digital pathology, and image analysis)

* Algorithm Engineer (C++, neural nets)

To apply, contact me (Scott) at slewis@indicalab.com

------
ammaristotle
Medsender | Software Engineer (Full Stack) | Full-Time, Interns (3 month
minimum, year-round) | New York City | On-Site

Healthcare is broken. Medsender is on a mission to help fix it. We've created
the world's easiest way to send, receive, and view medical records.

We're a small, well-funded startup tackling a decades-old problem with shiny
new tech.

We make money the old fashioned way - with paying customers (not ads). As a
ground floor member of the company, you'll directly shape our engineering
culture and direction. Oh, and of course, your work will impact the lives of
thousands of patients!

As part of our interview process, we don't ask typical algorithm questions. We
start with a simple take-home assignment and then a few on-site interviews
that directly resemble challenges you'll face on the job.

Our stack:

React, Redux, Rails, Docker, Kubernetes

To apply, email ammar[at]medsender[dot]com

------
airesume
A.I. RESUME
([https://airesume.com/hiring?ref=hackernews](https://airesume.com/hiring?ref=hackernews))

Worldwide, Remote, Full time/Part time/Contract, $100-$185K

Work like you've never worked before (in a good way) We are a passionate team
of developers, engineers and scientists dedicated to revolutionizing the way
people find, get & keep jobs. We all know getting jobs is going to get tougher
and one day we will be competing against artificial intelligence (A.I.) so
help us build an A.I. that can level the playing field for humans! We already
have an amazing product and your skills will help us make it even greater!

Get in on the ground floor of an amazing opportunity to work with a great team
while still being able to work on your own side projects and explore/expand
your expertise anyway you want, your growth is our goal! We encourage people
to continue learning and we pay for it!

Take a vacation ANYTIME for as long as you like, PAID! We encourage digital
nomadship (whether for a few weeks, months or even years if you like) as often
as you want! We also have families so staying put is cool too, but we have
traveled with kids before and highly recommend it!

We are hiring for the following positions:

• Artist, Illustrator and Graphic Designer

• UI, UX Professional

• Machine Learning, Deep Learning Professional

• Data Scientist

• Growth Marketer/Digital Marketing Professional/Growth Hacker

• Strategic Partnerships & Business Development

• Marketing Intern

• Don't see a position that fits your skills? No worries! Send us your resume
letting us know what you can do and why you want to work with us.

Visit
[https://airesume.com/hiring?ref=hackernews](https://airesume.com/hiring?ref=hackernews)
to apply.

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Lead Full Stack Mobile (iOS/Android) Developer | New York, San
Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Atlanta | Full Time | On Site & Travel |
VISA transfer OK | www.thoughtworks.com/

ThoughtWorks is a global software consultancy with a reputation for being
thought leaders in agile software delivery and a community of incredibly
passionate technologists. We work with the mission of using technology to
improve humanity and work with clients to solve some of their toughest
problems.

We're looking for Lead Full Stack Mobile (iOS/Android) Developers that can
work with our clients to set their mobile strategy and build custom mobile
applications capable of scaling the enterprise over the next 3-5 years. As a
mobile tech lead, you'll set up mobile CI/CD pipelines, develop robust testing
strategies and write clean, well-tested code.

We work almost exclusively on client site providing a mix of delivery and
consulting services, so you’ll travel extensively as part of your role.

New York:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767)

San Francisco:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/479920](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/479920)

Chicago:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208775](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208775)

Dallas:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641638](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641638)

Denver:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641212](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641212)

Atlanta:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641645](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641645)

------
Karsone
Vin65 | Full Stack, Ruby, Front-End Engineer | Onsite | Vancouver, Canada |
www.vin65.com

Are you tired of working for a company where you don’t have a voice, or an
opportunity to use new technologies? We’ve build a tech team that pushes each
other forward, encourages constant pairing, and prides ourselves on giving
constructive code and feature reviews.

Vin65 is a growing, profitable company that is looking to expand our team. We
build an eCommerce platform and an iPad point-of-sale for wineries across the
US, Canada, and Australia. We’re like Shopify, but for wine.

We’ve been working in Ruby on Rails, and have also started services built with
AWS Lambda on the Serverless framework.

Apply at [https://www.vin65.com/About-Us/Careers](https://www.vin65.com/About-
Us/Careers), or email me karson@vin65.com

------
roadbeats
Kozmos ([https://getkozmos.com](https://getkozmos.com)) | Full-stack
(Go+Preact) Engineer, Designer, Marketing | Remote

Bookmarking simplified into one button. It automatically organizes users
bookmarks, providing an advanced search engine.

Please send your resume to azer+hn@getkozmos.com

------
emgeee
Booster Fuels | San Francisco Bay Area | Backend Engineer, Android Engineer |
ONSITE

Booster is an on-demand gasoline company on a mission to rid the world of the
gas station. We just closed a $20m series B and are looking to expand our
team.

At Booster, you'd work with a small (but growing!) engineering team on a
variety of problems including mapping, operational logistics, vehicle routing,
and more! As we're a company that owns our trucks, you'd also have the
opportunity to hack on hardware and build the energy delivering vehicle of the
future!

More about us:
[https://www.trybooster.com/about](https://www.trybooster.com/about)

Career openings:
[https://www.trybooster.com/careers#openings](https://www.trybooster.com/careers#openings)

------
Hawkeye01
Hawk-Eye Innovations | C++ Software Engineer | Basingstoke, London & Bristol
UK | Full Time, Permanent | ONSITE |
[https://www.hawkeyeinnovations.com/careers](https://www.hawkeyeinnovations.com/careers)

Our computer vision team develop highly optimized, real-time, computer vision
algorithms to build systems which process billions of pixels per second. The
graphics team work on 3D rendering and augmented reality in the challenging
environment of broadcast TV.

We use the latest C++ features supported by Visual Studio. QT and Boost are
used throughout the organisation. Computer vision teams use CUDA, OpenCV and
occasionally SSE/AVX. The graphics team are looking for skills in DirectX and
OpenGL.

Email us with your CV and a cover letter to apply now.
apply@hawkeyeinnovations.com

------
susanconover17
Cambridge Massachusetts US | Part or Full Time | Cofounder / CTO | equity-
based compensation | On-site

We're a small startup using deep learning applied to dermatology images +
clinical information to help primary care physicians determine the right
diagnosis for skin problems.

We're looking for a strong programmer with experience in machine learning and
image processing (ideally neural nets) and the ability to build things quickly
and test them for feedback.

Your work will be impactful. Skin disease is a top global problem that doctors
are challenged by, accurately diagnosing about half of cases, primarily
because they don't know what they're looking at. Just in the US dermatology
costs the health system $75 billion each year.

There's potential to move this startup to the Bay Area, California.

Please apply with CV to susan@lumindx.com

------
mariano54
Token | Software Engineer | SF | LONDON | ONSITE
[https://token.io](https://token.io)

Token’s mission is to allow financial institutions, businesses, and
individuals to instantly and securely move money from any location. We are
developing a powerful banking API platform with a focus on security, open
banking, and great customer experience.

Token’s CEO, Steve Kirsch, has invented several groundbreaking technologies
and has had multiple billion dollar exits. Our team comes from top companies
like Google, Amazon, Apple, Microsoft, Docker, Twitter, and Square.

With Series A funding of $18.5M, we are growing our offices in San Francisco
and London, so check out our jobs @
[https://jobs.lever.co/token](https://jobs.lever.co/token)

------
GoPeriscopeData
Periscope Data | Senior Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA
www.periscopedata.com

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/periscopedata/jobs/467894#.WS8G...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/periscopedata/jobs/467894#.WS8GrxPyvUI)

Hiring senior engineers (Ruby, Go, JavaScript) | Periscope is the fastest,
most powerful data analysis suite on the market. It's the platform of choice
for professional analysts, who spend 5+ hours a day using the product. We're
growing revenue about 10X per year, while growing the team about 4X per year.
We’re a kind, curious, tight-knit bunch and if you have a proven track record
of delivering results and shipping great products, we would love to meet you!
Join our team of 120: Email amanda@periscopedata.com

------
coripryor
Hustle, Inc.; all roles are located onsite in SF and NYC, full-time.

At Hustle, we build communications software that helps mission-driven
organizations strengthen enduring, personal relationships with their contacts,
and to leverage those relationships to achieve well-defined outcomes.

We are looking for experienced, well-rounded engineers who can help us build a
rock-solid messaging infrastructure, a beautiful web interface, intuitive data
tools, and fast mobile applications. We have a modern stack built on node.js,
React, and React Native, and a veteran engineering team from Facebook and
MongoDB. We're venture-backed by top VC firms including Social Capital and
Index Ventures.

Check out our careers page here:
[https://hustle.com/careers/](https://hustle.com/careers/)

------
bnomis
Seedlink Technology | Shanghai | Full Time | Onsite

Seedlink is using machine learning to transform the recruiting industry. We
analyse gigabytes of data to produce models of ideal candidates. We then match
candidates’ responses against our models to predict which candidates best fit
our clients’ requirements.

We have big plans to grow internationally and to apply our technology to a
range of industries.

Our stack is React/Redux + Python/Django/DRF on AWS/Aliyun/Linux via
Ansible/Jenkins.

We're looking for a variety of engineers: frontend, backend, test/qa, devops,
data science. More at
[https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/careers/tech/](https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/careers/tech/)

Happy to receive CVs, questions: simon.blanchard@seedlinktech.com

------
renanbcampos
Software Engineer (Back End) | CareMessage (YC W14) | REMOTE | FullTime
CareMessage is looking for a Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails experience
to help build and maintain our web platform that streamlines care management
and delivers interactive mobile programs to improve health outcomes. You’ll be
working on exciting projects like optimizing our Sidekiq queuing system,
improving and building new integrations with Twilio, building our customer
analytics code, and helping improve and maintain our own API. Our engineering
team follows agile principles in a test driven development process. We are a
remote first team that values open collaboration and shared ownership. More
Info: [http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1](http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1)

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, Bay
Area, London | Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
karatkier
Karat | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full time |
[https://www.karat.io](https://www.karat.io)

As a member of Karat's engineering team, you will get to work on an exciting
mission with a superstar team that feels like family. You will be able to
easily relate to the product given that we've all been through technical
interviews. We work in a Ruby and Unix environment, practice continuous
integration and regularly unit test. As we are a young company, you will
receive close mentorship from industry veterans as you help us to shape the
premium interviewing experience we are endeavoring to create. We want
individuals who are hungry to take ownership of their work and who want to
make a significant impact. We believe that a flexible work environment is
where people are most comfortable and productive.

About You

\- You believe in our mission and crave the ownership and responsibility we
will give you.

\- You have strong experience in a dynamic language used for web development,
such as Ruby, Python, or Go

\- You are comfortable working on dynamic websites using AJAX and modern
frameworks like Angular or React, as well as plain old JavaScript

\- You’ve worked on web apps - you know how HTTP, Rest, and web security works

\- You are at home in a Unix/Linux workflow

\- You have a distinct passion for product driven development and you love
writing clean, understandable, and maintainable code

\- You have a desire to learn and improve your craftsmanship, plus you will
always go the extra mile to provide happiness to your customers

Interviewing, teaching, or mentoring experience is a plus as it will help you
relate to our mission and culture.

Interested? Apply here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba7262)

------
GeocachingHQ
Geocaching | UX/UI Designer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE (with remote
options), Relocation Offered for Out-of-State Candidates

Perks: 6 Time Winner of "Best Place to Work" from Outside Magazine, Health
Insurance Premiums 100% paid for, Unlimited Ski Lift Tickets, Outdoor Gear
Closet, and great work/life balance.

www.geocaching.com/careers

About Geocaching HQ We are the global headquarters for the game of geocaching.
Our apps and Geocaching.com website allow a global community of millions of
people to join in a real-world treasure hunt.

Our mission (and yours should you choose to accept it) is to inspire and
enable discovery, exploration and adventure. Basically, everyone’s job here is
to enable millions of people to have fun outside. How cool is that?

Position Overview: We want to maximize the ease-of-use for all of our
products, so our users can spend less time figuring out how our applications
work and more time playing outside. The UX/UI Designer for Web will assist in
all phases of product development, including research, ideation, validation
and high-fidelity visual design. We need you to make the cool, innovative
things that will turn Geocaching into a trend-setter on the international
stage.

What you'll do: ● Work as a critical member within a team of product owners,
producers and developers to deliver world-class experiences ● Create what it
takes to articulate the design, including whiteboard sketches, user flows,
wireframes, interactive prototypes, animations and redlines ● Interview users,
gather requirements from stakeholders, present your designs, and explain the
reasoning behind design decisions ● Contribute to the growth of the UX team
through critiques, brainstorms, discussions and recommendations

Apply today at www.geocaching.com/careers.

Interview process includes pre-phone screen questions, 1st Phone Screen w/ HR,
2nd Phone Screen w/ hiring team + portfolio review, Skype Interview (if out of
state), and In-person Interview.

------
paulc
Daily Burn | Senior Backend Engineer, QA/Test Engineer | New York | ONSITE |
www.dailyburn.com

DailyBurn is a leading fitness brand and builds products to help people get
fit and live a sustainable healthy lifestyle.

Our focus is on high quality streaming workout content, we produce and
distribute all our content on demand and also offer a live daily workout.

Our tech stack is a Rails web app powering most of our API, golang for backend
services, React.js web front end and native apps on iOS, tvOS, Android,
Kindle, FireTV and Roku.

Get in touch with paul@dailyburn.com for any of the below roles:

Senior Backend:

* 4+ years backend development experience

* Experience designing and building backend systems

* Experience with Ruby/Rails or an equivalent web development framework

* Experience with Go a plus

QA/Test Engineer:

* 3 years experience in a testing or development role

* Direct experience with automated testing frameworks or the related technologies

* Strong understanding of QA methodologies

------
nikentic
Zerebra ([https://zerebra.com/](https://zerebra.com/)) | Web Software
Engineer/Datascientist | Stockholm - Sweden

Zerebra is a consulting firm in Stockholm providing full-stack professional
services. Our area of expertise includes data-center operations, automation,
web application development, data science and information security. Our goal
is to build a team of very competent Software and Data Science engineers to
take on the most interesting problems. We have very exciting projects on
going, such as machine learning/analytics of Healthcare surveys and enterprise
SRE.

Technologies we use: * Python * Django (Our primary web framework) * Pandas *
Scikit-learn * Purely Linux * Docker * PostgreSQL

Contact me directly through jonathan@zerebra.com and we can have a chat!

------
julesie
BuildPath | London, UK | Full-time | On-site | Ruby on Rails

We are BuildPath, a London based team that is changing how residential
architecture works in the UK. We bring tech and product thinking to an
industry dominated by email, phone calls and spreadsheets. That means we can
offer professional grade architecture packages to our customers 10x faster and
10x cheaper than a traditional architect.

In terms of tech, we are a very typical Ruby on Rails stack (Postgres, Heroku,
Redis, etc.) It is a relatively young codebase, so no legacy technical debt to
avoid. You would be joining as the first backend engineer, working alongside
me the CTO. The wider team is currently 12 people (mix of Sales, Design and
Architects), we are funded and are growing very quickly.

If it sounds interesting, drop me a line at jules [at] buildpath [dot] com

------
cbeeson
London, England. PYTHON WEB APP Developer. CONTRACT, 1-2 months (extendable).
ONSITE & some REMOTE. Man AHL.

contact: name: Milly Parrott email: mparrott@ahl.com

tags: \- python \- full-stack \- SQL \- London

We're looking to create a simple web-app. The design is fully scoped and we
are looking now for an experienced full-stack developer to create the tool.

Most of our code is written in python so for ease of maintenance we'd like
this to be too. The application deals with sensitive data, the implementation
will need robust access control. Docker and LDAP integration will be required.
The data should be stored in Oracle.

[http://pythonjobs.github.io/jobs/AHL_Python_web_app_job_spec...](http://pythonjobs.github.io/jobs/AHL_Python_web_app_job_spec.html)

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs Ltd. | Software Engineers and Research Engineers | London, UK |
ONSITE

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud.

We are looking for strong engineers and scientists to join our specialist team
at our central London office:

* full-stack engineers with experience in UI/UX design.

* developers with R&D experience in non-linear/combinatorial optimisation.

* junior engineers to complete our summer internship programme. You should:

* love working on challenging, complex problems

* be comfortable developing production software in both Java and Python

* have experience with high performance, concurrent applications

* be passionate about new algorithms and computing technologies Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch for more details.

No recruiters please. Really.

------
mattygreenburg
ZeroCater | San Francisco | Onsite, Fulltime
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

Help bring people and ideas together through food. Our engineers appreciate
good design, whether it’s clean API or good UI. Enjoy working with Python or
Ruby and have worked with Django or Rails. Here are our technical roles we
currently looking for:

\- Sr. Full-Stack Engineers

\- Product Managers

\- Operations Analysts

The work we do is bringing tens of thousands of people together every day.
Shared meals are a fundamental human experience. To us, food fosters
relationships and new ideas. We’re obsessed with improving our customers’
lives by making every meal count.

Contact recruiting@zerocater.com or
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

~~~
neurotoxins
I absolutely love what your company is doing. I applied for the Product
Manager role but got rejected(I have only 1 year PM exp) :| I even prepared
few ideas for the product roadmap. Anyways, keep up the good work. I would
love to be a part of the team in the near future.

------
janatsentry
Sentry (sentry.io) | Engineers, Developer Evangelist | ONSITE in San
Francisco, CA

Sentry is open-source error tracking for modern software development.
Originally born out of a passion for open source and frustration with Django,
Sentry has quickly grown into one of the world’s most widely-used developer
tools, monitoring more than a billion exceptions per day from more than
100,000 developers at some of the internet's most loved products (Dropbox,
Uber, Airbnb, Stripe, Pinterest, Xbox Live, and many more). Things we care
about: open source, diversity and inclusion, mentorship, and non-basic swag
([https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*mPfJ2aVhAQx52zjyJs...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*mPfJ2aVhAQx52zjyJs1sfw.png)).

Example projects by members of our team: \- Integrating Sentry with commit
metadata pulled from GitHub ([https://blog.sentry.io/2017/05/01/release-
commits.html](https://blog.sentry.io/2017/05/01/release-commits.html)) \-
Improving source map processing performance with Rust
([https://blog.sentry.io/2016/10/19/fixing-python-
performance-...](https://blog.sentry.io/2016/10/19/fixing-python-performance-
with-rust.html)) \- Using a local Haproxy cache to mitigate S3 downtime
([https://blog.sentry.io/2017/03/01/dodging-s3-downtime-
with-n...](https://blog.sentry.io/2017/03/01/dodging-s3-downtime-with-nginx-
and-haproxy.html))

If you're interested in learning more about our roles (and not just trying to
get your hands on our dope leggings), we'd love to hear from you! Check out
[https://sentry.io/jobs](https://sentry.io/jobs) if any of the below sound
interesting.

\- Product Engineer \- Product Engineer - Integrations \- Software Engineer -
.NET \- Security Engineer \- Operations Engineer

------
rowan_tech
Rowan Technology | www.rowan.nyc | Full Time | Onsite | New York, NY We are a
small education, publishing and analytics firm currently looking for full
stack developer and a data scientist to join our team. Information on each
position can be found at:

\- Full Stack Developer [https://angel.co/rowan-technology-
solutions/jobs/259061-soft...](https://angel.co/rowan-technology-
solutions/jobs/259061-software-engineer)

\- Data Scientist [https://angel.co/rowan-technology-
solutions/jobs/261666-data...](https://angel.co/rowan-technology-
solutions/jobs/261666-data-scientist)

If you’re interested in creating cutting edge software with an energetic team,
contact us at apply@rowan.nyc.

------
smrtwyn
Spotcap | Backend Software Engineer (Scala) | Berlin, Germany | on-site | visa

We're a global fintech company based in Berlin, Germany (more info at
www.spotcap.com). Our engineering team operates a lean development process to
deliver our world-class products and services. Modern languages and tools
paired with continuous deployment and cloud-based infrastructure helps us
master global-technology platform challenges.

We're looking for functionally-inclined Scala Engineers to join our team in
Berlin. We're looking for two or more years experience in developing and
running HTTP API based backends, as well as experience coding functional Scala
in a production environment.

Please follow the link to apply:
[http://smrtr.io/a3mu6A](http://smrtr.io/a3mu6A)

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | ReactJS/C#/SQL | Denver, CO | Fulltime, Onsite

Also hiring Investment Software Support!

FinFolio makes great software for investment advisers. It does reporting,
trading, billing, client portals, etc. Our stack is ReactJS, C#, SQL, with a
smattering of WPF. Looking for all levels, as long as you have strong coding
skills.

Great for aspiring managers as we have a large offshore team and you will help
us direct them. We are in the heart of the Denver Tech Center. Nice office,
with fun people who care about what they do.

If you are interested email me directly mattabar (at) finfolio.com and let me
know you found us on hn. Thx.

Full description: [http://www.finfolio.com/careers#op-61610-full-stack-
csqlreac...](http://www.finfolio.com/careers#op-61610-full-stack-csqlreactjs-
developer)

------
tjlivesey
Thriva | Full-stack engineer, Lead engineer | London, UK | Full time - ONSITE
| thriva.co

At Thriva, we are on a mission to empower people to take control of their
health. We think that we will soon look back and think it was crazy how little
we tracked and understood our internal health and Thriva is going to be the
one to change that. Hopefully with your help! We’ve started by making it
simple to track the most valuable internal health data and we’ve built a
platform on top of a slick home testing service. That's just the start. We’re
a growing team of tech, product, marketing and medical people with fantastic
investors.

Technologies we currently use:

Ruby, Rails Vue.js, Node PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ Heroku, AWS

[https://thriva.workable.com/](https://thriva.workable.com/)

------
valarauca1
ShiftLeft Inc | Santa Clara CA | Onsite preferred, Remote friendly,
[https://www.shiftleft.io/careers](https://www.shiftleft.io/careers)

Stealth startup working on what we think is the next big security challenge.
Check out our blog: [https://blog.shiftleft.io/](https://blog.shiftleft.io/).

Our team consists of ex-executives of largest security IPOs of all time,
serial entrepreneurs, well known code science experts and also infrastructure
veterans. We have the same investors that also invested in companies such as
LinkedIn, HashiCorp, SolarCity, SanDisk, Rancher and others.

We are seeking:

\- API / BACKEND ENGINEER GOLANG

\- BACKEND / INFRASTRUCTURE ENGINEER GOLANG

\- BACKEND ENGINEER JAVA/SCALA

\- DATA INFRASTRUCTURE ENGINEER SPARK

\- DEVOPS ENGINEER

\- SECURITY RESEARCHER

\- UI ENGINEER REACTJS

Please apply at www.shiftleft.io/careers

~~~
markov01
don't you have Machine Learning Engineer / Scientist jobs, possibly in near
future?

or you're more about data infrastructure?

~~~
conikeec
Why don't you send your resume to careers@shiftleft.io

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, USA | onsite
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/](https://www.secondspectrum.com/)

We're a sports oriented company that blends computer vision, machine learning
and design to change how sports are coached, played and watched. Starting next
season, we're going to be the Official Optical Tracking Provider for the NBA.

openings:
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html](https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html)

Briefly: Computer Vision (CV) in Lausanne CH and LA, mid-senior software
engineer in LA, mid-to-senior front-end engineer in LA. QA and senior QA
engineers in LA and infrastructure engineers in LA.

I'm happy to answer questions: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Chicago | ONSITE | Full-time

Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction recovery.
We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and researchers
from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of Medicine, UPENN,
Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with many of the top
treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems, and academic
research programs in the world. Our core platform utilizes phone sensors and
phone data to predict the state of an individual’s recovery in real-time,
enabling the right care to be delivered proactively the moment it is needed.

Imagine if you could predict risk factors that lead to regressive behavior,
such as when someone is angry; when they are experiencing a craving; when they
are not sleeping well; or when they are falling off their continuing care
plan. Now imagine doing all of this without self-reported data.

We are building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web
application, a robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and
large-scale data processing. Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the
backend, Backbone on the frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile,
and Python 3 for machine learning.

If you want to work with a highly driven, mission-oriented team that enjoys
working hard, has fun together, and embraces quirkiness, contact us at
talent@triggrhealth.com with a resume, why you are interested in this
position, why you want to be a part of solving this problem, and a picture of
your favorite dog or cat breed (bonus points if it’s yours!).

Sr Full Stack Engineer Jr Full Stack Engineer Data Engineer

Full job descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

At Triggr Health we value diversity and endeavor to treat everyone with
respect, no matter their age, gender, race, ethnicity, or sexual, cultural or
ideological preferences.

------
bostonpete
Exa ([http://exa.com](http://exa.com)) Burlington, MA (on 128 outside Boston)
| Full-time ONSITE | H1B VISA welcome

We're a relatively small software company that develops
simulation/analysis/design products which are used extensively for product
design in a number of industries (e.g. automotive, aerospace, and motorsports
to name a few).

I manage a couple of teams here, including the simulation pre-processor group
where we're looking to add a developer to get involved with the C++
development of our GUI product with 3D graphics using Qt on Windows & Linux:

[http://exa.com/en/careers/senior-software-engineer-
case](http://exa.com/en/careers/senior-software-engineer-case)

~~~
zerr
Do you sponsor new H1B visas? (hint: the lottery)

Any plans to allow REM0TE?

~~~
bostonpete
1\. Yes

2\. No, not at this time

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

    
    
      We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app because it helps them build real things more efficiently.
      By joining our team you can influence product decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our engineering teams are small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be huge!
      We’re looking for new team members on our client teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows.
    
      We’re also looking for QA Automation engineers, data scientists and engineering managers. You can see our job postings and apply here: http://grnh.se/8fcutd

~~~
vivekadithya
The link doesn't work!

------
jonaliang
ThoughtWorks Singapore | Senior/Lead Software Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
Visa Sponsorship available. We’re looking for full stack software engineers,
who’re very passionate about technology. Imagine a work environment that
values technological innovation, integrity and enthusiasm. Where you get a
chance to do great work, alongside some of the brightest people and industry
luminaries that you have ever met, like Martin Fowler, Jim Highsmith, Pramod
Sadalage and many more. Do you want to make a difference while doing the kind
of work you love? At ThoughtWorks you can. To apply and for more details -
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/466063](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/466063)

------
scherererer
Autonomous Surface Vehicles | Lafayette, LA | Fulltime Onsite

ASV Global is looking for exceptional software engineers seeking a career in
autonomous systems.

We expect you to be the engineer that other people can count on and the one
that people turn to when the going gets tough. You should attack every problem
with enthusiasm and share the team’s passion for quality and customer
satisfaction. In return you will get to work in an environment where no two
days are the same and where your contribution makes a real difference. You
will be integral to the successful growth and development of the company.

[https://www.asvglobal.com/career-opportunity-autonomous-
syst...](https://www.asvglobal.com/career-opportunity-autonomous-systems-
software-engineer/)

------
eseguirant
Atlas Informatics - www.atlas.co - Seattle, WA - Onsite

We're creating a photographic memory for your digital life, creating a
searchable index of everything you see across all of your devices and apps.
We've already built native OSX/iOS apps with Windows coming soon.

Right now, we're hiring for a few different positions: data engineer, platform
engineer, applications engineer (OSX/iOS), and Windows App Engineer. After
hiring the data engineer, we'll be hiring a data scientist.

At the moment, we don't have the bandwith to support recent graduates, but if
you have 4+ years of industry experience and are looking for a startup with a
big vision, we'd love to talk.

[https://www.atlas.co/careers/](https://www.atlas.co/careers/)

------
noinput
Giving Assistant PBC. | Safari Extension Developer (Swift) | San Francisco |
ONSITE/REMOTE

Our mission is to simplify the process of searching for a better deal while
transforming mainstream shopping into a sustainable source of support for
nonprofit organizations. We're making it happen as a venture backed,
profitable, consumer tech, Certified B Corporation.

Who We're Looking for: Do you have +2 years experience working with Safari web
browser? Are you current in changes to the Safari app extension program? Have
you launched Safari browser app extensions before? If so, we’d love to have
you part of our team.

Read more and apply:
[https://givingassistant.org/careers?bzid=65f05c47c4d3](https://givingassistant.org/careers?bzid=65f05c47c4d3)

------
ivanah
Operam: Software Engineer | Onsite | JavaScript, React | Los Angeles
(USA)/Prague (Czech Republic)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Data Engineer | Onsite | Python, Mongo, PostgreSQL, Redshift | Los
Angeles (USA)/Prague (Czech Republic)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Lead Software Engineer | Onsite | JavaScript, React | Los Angeles
(USA)/Prague (Czech Republic)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

------
krawczstef
Stitch Fix | Machine Learning Platform | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE, VISA

Stitchfix is a clothing / style personalization service. Search Instagram for
#stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot about us, how much our customers
love us and you'll get an idea of our business. Come back when you're done.
P.S. we're profitable and did $730M in revenue last year.

Still interested? Well then come build Machine Learning/Algorithm Development
tooling in collaboration with the Valley’s best Data Scientists at Stitch Fix!

My team's ambition is to build similar tools to Finagle, FB Learner Flow,
DeLorean and integrate tools like Airflow, TensorFlow, etc. into a cohesive
self-service algorithm development/machine learning platform.

Want to know more about the data-tech behind Stitch Fix? Take another 10mins
to browse [http://algorithms-tour.stitchfix.com](http://algorithms-
tour.stitchfix.com).

I also recommend browsing our "Multithreaded" Tech blog
[http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/algorithms/blog/](http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/algorithms/blog/)
and other job postings at
[http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/careers/](http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/careers/)

Job post & online application:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=676840&gh_jid=67684...](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=676840&gh_jid=676840)

Apply using the careers page, but include that you saw the posting on Hacker
News. Interview process would be a technical phone screen(s) & a full day or
two half day on-sites.

Me:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/skrawczyk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/skrawczyk)
\- I am the tech lead & hiring manager.

Questions? Comments?

------
pettersamuelson
Agentum ([http://agentum.se/](http://agentum.se/)) | Full-stack senior
developer | Stockholm | Fulltime | ONSITE

About Agentum & why this role really really is key Agentum runs an executive
recruitment business in the Nordics. Over the years we have created a totally
unique network of well-known and well-connected people, the agents. Via our
1000 agents we source candidates to our clients’ assignments both quicker and
with greater quality than our competitors. In short, we’re a crowdfunded
referral recruitment business. Key to our success is therefore not only
signing the right assignments, but also assuring continuous top quality and
engagement among agents. Basically it’s all about creating the platform where
great people can meet great people. And that’s where our product development
becomes key – we constantly need to assure a seamless business model where we
can communicate, develop and enhance the experience of both candidates, agents
and clients. So you see, we really really need a massively talented and
business savvy senior developer! And why would you really really need us…? •
…because you’ll build Agentum’s products using cutting edge web and server
side technologies • …because you’ll grow as a developer and a professional,
working independently but near a small and agile team of world-class software
engineers and product designers who work for our sister company Nova •
…because you’ll have great impact on transforming the very traditional
industry of executive recruitment • …because you’ll truly have sooo much fun
Skills we really really want you to have: • >5 years of professional software
development experience • Professional experience with at least one functional
programming language • Solid Javascript skills (including experience with
Javascript MVC/MVVM frameworks) • Proven ability to convert UX/UI designs into
pixel-perfect HTML and CSS • Strong communication and analytical skills And of
course, goes without saying, you have a self-driven can-do mindset and an
insatiable desire to learn. And you really really like having fun at work!

Send application to info@agentum.se

------
xiongww
San Diego CA, ONSITE, Full time, Sales representative on
[https://whova.com/jobs/](https://whova.com/jobs/)

Whova revolutionizes event engagement and attendee networking by providing the
Whova event management software and services to support events, conferences,
expos globally everyday. We are backed by Venture Capital in Silicon Valley as
well as US government funding, with customers in America, Europe, Asia, etc.
Our easy-to-use app brings people together.

We are a fast-paced, people-oriented company seeking candidates who like
working directly with customers and will grow with us.

Whova has been recently named as one of the Best Places to Work in San Diego
in 2017. Two years in a row after receiving it in 2016.

Submit your resume to jobs@whova.com

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Frontend/ full stack developer | Amsterdam,
The Netherlands | ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-
time/full-time, equity plan available.

Are you a developer who loves live music? And do you want to join the ticket
revolution? At GUTS we’re not only building a product, but as a team we
chasing a common goal: Stop disgraceful secondary ticket prices and ticket
fraud. GUTS is a ticketing system which uses blockchain technology to register
ownership of SMART-tickets. GUTS makes ticket fraud impossible. The ticket can
only be (re)sold at a fixed price, so no more disgraceful prices for secondary
tickets.

GUTS Tickets is looking for extra support for our frontend team. For this we
are looking for a junior/medior/senior frontend developer, preferably with
EmberJS experience or willingess to learn.

Our current stack consists of

\- EmberJS (2.13) \- Python 3.5 / Django / Django Request Framework \-
Ethereum / solidity / blockchain technology \- react native

To expand our team we're hiring for different roles:

\- junior..senior frontend developer. Experience with EmberJS (>2.3) is
preferred

Of course full stack frontend/backend/mobile developers that have experience
with a mix of the above technologies are also very welcome to apply.

We prefer people who can be onsite so full remote working is not an option
right now. We also cannot provide visa's or relocation services at this time.
We can support expats with applying for the 30% ruling.

We can however offer you: A competitive salary based on your experience. Part-
time/full-time options. Friday drinks and kroketten. Table tennis or
Playstation matches: your choice! A desk in & committed team-members.

If you're interested in working with us, please send your CV to
jobs@guts.tickets

[https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring](https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring)

------
zbruhnke
Cyndx Networks | Senior Software Engineer, Backend Engineer | Santa Monica, CA
| Onsite [https://www.doppler.ai](https://www.doppler.ai)

We operate at all levels of the stack: So we’re responsible for the full
stack, from our backend APIs to our front-end built nearly completely using
Angular.js.

Preferably you would have full-stack engineering experience in any of the
following languages: JavaScript,Python/Django, Ruby/Ruby on Rails and a
Minimum of 3 years of industry experience in engineering.

We are looking for someone with 3+ years experience developing software as
part of a team or with interesting Open source or side projects.

Engineers who have experience with best practices such as A/B testing, test
coverage(most of us practice BDD). Evidence of exposure to architectural
patterns of a large, high-scale web application (e.g., well-designed APIs,
high volume data pipelines, efficient algorithms)

While the company is Cyndx Networks our latest product(linked to here) Doppler
is a tool focused around helping companies raise funding including a tool for
matching you to the right investors, helping you manage them through a
fundraise process with a built in CRM and data room and a dashboard to keep
your board/advisors/investors apprised of what's going on during the
fundraising process.

As a multiple time past founder we built this because we wanted to see it
exist - now that we have companies using it the feedback has been great.

In a nutshell its like having an analyst to tell you who to reach out to (we
have an algorithm that recommends investors to your company and tells you why)
plus docsend for giving access to your docs and then a complete dashboard to
see who accessed them and when at scale all powered by dataroom providers
you'd typically pay a lot of money for.

Some Perks

Subsidized lunch Great Healthcare All the Equipment you need (multiple
monitors, New Macs etc.) Healthy Vacation (We're a very family oriented bunch)

------
nwinter
CodeCombat (YC W14) | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | San Francisco | Senior Backend
Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer, and Sales Development Representative
CodeCombat ([http://codecombat.com/about](http://codecombat.com/about)) is a
programming game for learning to code. We are currently 13 people, funded by
a16z and YC, in SF, aiming to level up computer science education both in and
out of the classroom. Long term, we are evolving education through game-based
learning. We're 100% open source and hiring for roles on both sales and
engineering. See
[https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat](https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat) for more
details.

------
arnon
SQream Technologies | GPU (CUDA) Developer, C++ Developer, Haskell Developer,
DevOps Engineer, Big Data DBA, Big Data Solutions Architect, VP Products | NYC
and Tel Aviv | Onsite | Fulltime

More details about these jobs -
[http://sqream.com/about/careers/](http://sqream.com/about/careers/) or
directly by e-mailing jobs@sqream.com

At SQream Technologies, we create the most flexible Big Data GPU accelerated
database, with a strong focus on data science. We routinely deal with hundreds
and thousands of terabytes with our Nvidia-powered GPU database product. The
entire product is built internally in SQream, and we're looking to expand in
both our R&D department and our product and project team.

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Software Engineers, Designers, Data Scientists | San Francisco |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Help us turn billions of data points into healthier cities.

Join our team of tinkerers, scientists, designers, and engineers to empower
people with environmental intelligence. In collaboration with partners like
Google and the EPA, Aclima’s mission is to use large scale environmental
sensor networks and the resulting new body of knowledge to create a more
resilient, healthy and thriving world.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* Senior Data Scientists

* Data Engineers

* And more... [http://jobs.aclima.io](http://jobs.aclima.io)

------
bcohen123
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
mvermaat
WeTransfer | Data Engineer | Amsterdam | Full-time | On-site

We're a fast growing profitable scaleup based in Amsterdam and Los Angeles.
Our mission is to provide the effortless transfer of creative ideas, which
results in transferring more than 1 billion files per month between our users.
As a part of the Engineering department, you will be responsible for the
design, development, implementation and support of our analytical tools.

The position is flexible: the exact role will depend on the candidate's
experience and ambitions, future hiring, and needs of the company.

[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/)

Apply there or send me an email at vermaat@wetransfer.com

(We're also looking for a Platform Engineer and Ruby wizards)

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me | Cambridge, MA | Backend engineer (mid or senior level) | Full
Time | Onsite

Outcomes4me is an early-stage startup in the digital health space based in
Cambridge. We are building an integrated data-platform to transform how
patients and their families discover & navigate treatment options.

If this excites you and you match ≥3 of the following, we’d love to hear from
you:

\- Proficient in at least one or two computer language (e.g. C++, Python,
Java) \- Good understanding of data processing algorithms, Data mining and/or
common families of machine learned models \- Effective at building robust
systems and data services \- Experience with MapReduce, Hadoop, Spark, or
TensorFlow is a plus \- Familiar with relational or NoSQL databases

To apply, send an e-mail to jobs@outcomes4me.com

------
tt-ih
Tenstorrent | Multiple engineering positions | Toronto, Canada | Full/part
time | ONSITE | [http://tenstorrent.com](http://tenstorrent.com)

Tenstorrent is building a high-performance deep-learning processor ASIC. We
are looking for hardware and software engineers to help us bring our processor
to market. Current openings are: Deep learning expert, Lead software engineer,
and Processor architect/designer. We are backed by Real Ventures - the
Canadian VC of the Year two years running.

If you share our excitement to develop machine intelligence, and our drive to
make robust and efficient products, we would love to talk to you. For more
info, visit the link above or email us at careers [at] tenstorrent.com.

------
jobso4me
Outcomes4me | Cambridge, MA | Backend engineer (mid or senior level) | Full
Time | Onsite

Outcomes4me is an early-stage startup in the digital health space based in
Cambridge. We are building an integrated data-platform to transform how
patients and their families discover & navigate treatment options.

If this excites you and you match ≥4 of the following, we’d love to hear from
you:

\- Proficient in at least one or two computer language (e.g. C++, Python,
Scala, Java) \- Good understanding of data processing algorithms and/or common
families of machine learned models \- Effective at building robust systems and
data services \- Experience with MapReduce, Hadoop, Spark, or TensorFlow is a
plus \- Experience with relational & NoSQL databases

To apply, send an e-mail to jobs@outcomes4me.com

------
suryab
Insight Robotics | Hong Kong | ONSITE preferred but REMOTE also welcome for
engineer roles | Full-time

We're looking for hires no. 2 & 3 for our product team - a technical manager
and software engineer. We're building a suite of software tools to support our
UAV aerial survey business, beginning with a data hosting and management
portal and an interactive web-based GIS system. These products will address
current client pain points of accessing large data volumes (5-10TB per
project) easily and securely, as well as easy to use tools for making sense of
that data.

Full JDs and application portal here -
[http://www.insightrobotics.com/careers/](http://www.insightrobotics.com/careers/)

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC) Pathgather is a fully-funded enterprise learning SaaS startup
(Techstars) focused on helping employees advance their careers by learning new
skills. Our talent development platform is used by some of the largest
companies in the world (HP, Visa, Qualcomm, etc.) to (1) aggregate learning
content from both public (e.g. Udacity) and private (e.g. internal learning
systems) catalogs, (2) empower employees to share what they're learning and
mentor each other, and (3) track employee progress towards career goals.

We've got real revenue, real customers, and a real opportunity to make
learning better for employees everywhere. We're still small (~20 employees)
but we're growing our product & engineering teams quickly and are adding
positions across the spectrum. If you've got at least a few years (2+)
experience building web products, are passionate about learning, and want to
join a growing team where you can have a real impact on the careers of our
users around the world, let's get in touch. Contact me
(neville@pathgather.com, CTO) to get started!

* BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby/PostgreSQL/GraphQL/Elasticsearch/APIs)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (Typescript/React/React Native/CSS/Node)

* PRODUCT DESIGNER (UI/UX/Sketch)

* PRODUCT MANAGER (Scrum/JTBD)

* DATA ENGINEER (Go/SQL/Machine Learning)

* DATA SCIENTIST (Data Analysis/Machine Learning)

* TOOLS ENGINEER (Fullstack/Ruby/Node)

* SECURITY ENGINEER (Infrastructure/Devops/Compliance)

...and others. We're still in the process of updating our careers page
([https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather)), so if
you don't see your role but you have a unique skillset that can help us, get
in touch and explain why! We're a startup, after all...

~~~
throwaway897867
Tried applying to above email address last month as well. No one replies.

Been waiting for any kind of reply! Even auto-generated reply, if you send
any!!

Are you really hiring? or simply gathering CV's? Because it's been same with
your career page as well...it was also not updated last month!!

edit: For including few more words.

~~~
nsamuell
Yeah, last month wasn't great for me, busy chasing several things. Looking
back, I didn't reply to 3 of the applications that came in via HN (excluding
the recruiter spam, of course)

I don't really believe in canned responses for applications, though, which is
why you didn't get one from me. In your case, it was either (1) you were
remote, or (2/3) new grad from either college or bootcamp. As a small team
we're not well setup to provide the mentorship I believe is crucial for new
devs, which is why we're looking for a few years experience today.

I know it's hard on your end, though. Sorry you didn't hear back. I do try to
reply to everyone, but I haven't been able to keep up, so maybe a canned
response really would be better.

Cheers

------
MarioTFY
Taxify | Tallinn, Estonia | On site | Full time |

Taxify is the fastest-growing technology company in Europe & Africa with
millions of customers across 20 countries. We build a smartphone app to take
safe and fast rides – all at the tap of a button. Taxify is literally changing
how millions of people move in their cities.

Our recent partnership with Didi ([https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/01/chinas-
didi-invests-in-tax...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/01/chinas-didi-invests-
in-taxify/)) just made everything much more exciting as it exponentially
increased our resources and will boost the growth of our team
([http://arcticstartup.com/article/taxify-will-
hire-70-develop...](http://arcticstartup.com/article/taxify-will-
hire-70-developers-tallinn-hq/)) and our expansion to new markets.

Taxify Engineers are working on unique product challenges: \- Real-time system
with tens of thousands of drivers, many of whom count on Taxify for majority
of their income (so far 99.99% uptime). \- Millions of customers from 20
countries with volumes growing +20% a month. \- Complex algorithms for demand
prediction, optimal real-time pricing, routing, fraud detection and much more.
\- Self-driving car systems. \- We use node.js with microservices
architecture, AWS and many other technologies.

General requirements: \- Experience in node.js / C++ / C# / Java or any OO
language \- Experience with any SQL (Mysql/Postgre) \- Solid knowledge of
algorithms and data structures

What do we offer: \- Great salary & Taxify stock options \- Flexible working
hours \- Free taxi rides! \- Language courses \- Full relocation package and
visa sponsorship for you and your family \- One of the coolest office spaces
in Tallinn \- Games, ping-pong table, free snacks/drinks \- Motivated and
talented international team, regular team events

Full info and applications:
[https://taxify.eu/careers/](https://taxify.eu/careers/)

~~~
vemulapalli
Sarat Vemulapalli 669-226-7357 vemulapallisarat@gmail.com
www.linkedin.com/in/saratvemulapalli OBJECTIVE To obtain Software Engineer
position. EDUCATION

San Jose State University 2014- 2016 San Jose, California, USA M.S Computer
Engineering, GPA : 3.4

GITAM University Visakhapatnam, Andhra Pradesh, India 2010-2014 B-Tech
Electronics and Communication Engineering, GPA: 3.70

RELEVANT COURSEWORK Operating Systems,Computer Architecture Design, Advanced
Computer Design, Computer Network Design, Network Programming & Application,
and Object Oriented Programming. SKILLS

Programming: C++(expert), C, Java Databases: SQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Riak,
Redis. Scripting: Python, Bash.

EXPERIENCE Software Engineer 2, Juniper Networks: Working on platform software
development for Juniper’s next generation distributed Network Operating System
using C/C++ for core routers. (June 2016 - present) Member of Technical Staff
Intern, Big Switch Networks: Worked on development of drivers for Open Network
Linux(ONL) Operating System using C/C++ for SDN based datacenter
infrastructure switches and also a part of Open Compute project (Jan 2016 -
May 2016) Software Engineer Intern, Juniper Networks: Developed fabric
management software in next generation network OS for Juniper’s multi-chassis
Core Routers using C++. Also developed test framework for fabric management
using Python. (June 2015 - Aug 2015) PROJECTS Winner, Big Data Hackathon by
Microsoft: Developed a data model to predict crime rate in the respective
neighborhood of San Francisco using Linear Regression, Clustering and Data
Analysis. We used HDInsight(hive), AzureML and PowerBI tools to develop the
model. (Feb 2015) Winner, ChimeHack4 Hackathon by Facebook: Developed a
solution to provide education access to refugee’s via SMS, FM Radio and also
provide security via automatic emergency SOS notifications to close family
members for young refugee girls under threat. We developed an iOS app using
Swift, NodeJS for backend and mongoDB for datastore. (June 2017)

------
msprague
Guidebook | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime, ONSITE, VISA transfer | Software
Engineer--Android

At Guidebook, we’re developing mobile apps to help organizations of all types
connect with their audiences. Now, at 6 years old, we’ve powered over 20,000
events, conferences, and guides. On average, we serve hundreds of thousands of
users per week, and some of our more popular events can attract tens of
thousands by themselves. We are looking for an enthusiastic, experienced
Android Engineer to join our team.

Best way to apply is to head over to our careers page and mention that you saw
this on HN :) [https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-
positions](https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-positions)

------
mmosta
District M | Montreal, Quebec, Canada | FULLTIME | ONSITE

We are an ad-tech company building unique solutions for publishers and
advertisers.

Looking for candidates with production experience in:

* Front End Javascript (React, ES6)

* PHP Development (PHP7, Symfony3)

* Full stack (PHP + Javascript)

Work within a tight, autonomous team in the heart of one of the most livable
neighbourhoods in North America, competitive salary, quarterly performance
based bonus, 3 weeks min time off.

We currently leverage Symfony 3 and React + Redux, delivering on realistic
deadlines and report to technical persons only.

Small, profitable company with opportunities for meaningful growth and impact.
Prior ad-tech experience not a requirement.

Contact: mo <at> districtm.ca with CV / Github etc.

Website: [https://www.districtm.ca](https://www.districtm.ca)

------
Hawkeye01
Hawk-Eye Innovations | Full Stack Developer | Basingstoke, London & Bristol UK
| Full Time, Permanent | ONSITE |
[https://www.hawkeyeinnovations.com/careers](https://www.hawkeyeinnovations.com/careers)

Our SMARTData technology is the glue between all the Hawk-Eye tracking,
graphics and video components. The SMARTData team is responsible for the whole
infrastructure and collection of data across the company.

Our current projects involve work around data visualization, insights, big
data, data intelligence, machine learning and deep learning. Key skills
include: Java, JS, Angular or React, Spring, SQL, HTML & CSS

Email us with your CV and a cover letter to apply now.
apply@hawkeyeinnovations.com

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineer | Remote | Visa OnSpecta | Palo
Alto, CA | Research Engineer | Remote | Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts from MIT, which was born out of MIT’s neuroscience
lab. We offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of
deep learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs. Unlike most AI start-ups,
OnSpecta has the luxury to attack multiple verticals at once. We already have
pilots with unicorn-type customers within Autonomous Vehicle, Healthcare, and
Consumer Devices (aka Drones).

email: hiring@onspecta.com

[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html)

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE www.baylabs.io

Bay Labs is actively hiring:

Full-stack Software Engineer

Systems Engineer - Data Infrastructure

Learn more and apply here:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/?source=hackernews](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/?source=hackernews)

Our mission is to apply the latest advances in technology to help detect and
manage heart disease worldwide.We have assembled an exceptional team of
clinicians, engineers, and scientists who are developing breakthrough
technologies in cardiovascular imaging and care to combat heart disease, the
leading cause of death worldwide. We’re looking for people who will bring a
unique perspective in defining the future of healthcare with us.

------
jfuermann
ProGlove | Software Developers & Misc. other positions | Munich, Germany |
Full Time | ONSITE

We are a Munich based industrial wearable company by former automotive and
IDEO employees. Supported by Intel, GETTYLAB and Bayern Kapital we work on the
integration of ProGlove with fortune 500 customers and hidden champions in
automotive.

With visualization, prototyping and customers at our heart we have made it our
mission to develop and supply the best wearables for the industry. We create
an environment where we work on what we love! We tackle uncertainty. We
disrupt the industry. We get shit done!

[http://www.proglove.de/company/career/](http://www.proglove.de/company/career/)

------
brookesey
ASI Data Science | Senior Full Stack Engineer | London | Onsite, Visa
Sponsorship Available,
[http://www.asidatascience.com/careers](http://www.asidatascience.com/careers)
ASI is building a truly innovative data science platform
([https://sherlockml.com](https://sherlockml.com)), capable of handling
petabyte-scale data analysis. Used both internally by our data science
consultants and provided as a product to our clients, you will be building the
product that drives ASI’s growth over the coming years. Work with the
following technologies: Scala, Python, NodeJS, ReactJS, Apache Spark,
PostgreSQL

------
ps01
Walmart Labs | Staff Software Engineer - Back-end | Carlsbad, CA | Onsite |
Full Time

We are hiring in Sunny Southern California at our Carlsbad location. This is a
high visibility role that will have an impact on millions of Walmart.com
customers. Our mission is to generate state-of-the-art tools that are critical
for operations of Walmart.com. If you have excellent back-end programming
skills and passion for solving challenging technical problems at scale, we
would like to meet you.

APPLY: [https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/816029BR-staff-
software-...](https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/816029BR-staff-software-
engineer-be-engineer-san-diego-ca)

------
NuSkooler
Content Watch | Salt Lake City, UT / Berwyn, PA | Full Time, Onsite or remote

We are a family controls company focusing on solutions to children safe and
parents at ease in the modern mobile world!

We have a relatively small development team and need to grow to meet demands.
We are seeking full stack DevOp engineers to work on a variety of projects
such as replacing legacy backend systems, develop new client features, and
expand our DCA technology.

Some of the things you'll play with:

• Node.js, C++11, and a bit of native Android (Java) and iOS (Swift) code

• AWS, large amounts of data, and hundreds of thousands of clients

• Nitty gritty system level programming all the way up to UX

• Work with a small team where YOU can make a difference

We prefer onsite but are open to remote given the right candidate.

Contact bashby(at)contentwatch.com

Keywords: REMOTE

------
TomPusher
Pusher - Developer Evangelist - London - Full Time

Pusher are looking for Developer Evangelists to help us put our products in
the hands of millions of developers all over the world. We want to go into a
room full of developers or to a company and have the developers say they love
our products.

As a Developer Evangelist, you will be the company interface with developers
around the world and will be part of a growing developer marketing team.
You’ll play a key part in promoting our APIs to the largest possible developer
audience so they can build amazing apps faster and better.

More info here
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/376345](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/376345)

------
gametimeunited
GAMETIME UNITED, makers of the Gametime App in San Francisco.
(([https://gametime.co/)](https://gametime.co/\))) Our engineering team is
interviewing select senior engineers who are interested in making the
transition to Go(lang). Company is current 80 FTE & 25 engineers. We're amidst
a complete rebuild of our architecture produce a real-time live events
marketplace. Come join the mission. Reach directly out to our Head of Talent.

austin@gametime.co

Lead Software Engineer:

[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/b6fdc562-e20b-4059-a156-fbdcf...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/b6fdc562-e20b-4059-a156-fbdcfe3990da)

~~~
gametimeunited
Silly link above: [https://gametime.co/](https://gametime.co/)

------
aant00
Walmart Labs | Senior Backend Engineer | Carlsbad, CA | ONSITE | Full Time
Join the Optimization Tools Team in Carlsbad, CA and help WalmartLabs build
the next generation AB testing platform that runs experiments within a multi-
billion dollar business. We're looking for motivated, smart engineers that
love big challenges and big data. Mainly Java based backend, Node.js frontend;
Spark/Hadoop experience a plus.

APPLY: [https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/816082BR-senior-
software...](https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/816082BR-senior-software-
engineer-san-diego-ca)

or email me if you want to discuss role further: atang@walmartlabs.com

------
emilburzo
META

If you find ctrl-f ineffective for this thread, I made:

[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

Where you can use the search operators that elasticsearch has -- click on
"(syntax)" if you don't use them daily.

~~~
Abdur91
hahahhahah.you have solved a major problem my friend.A huge shout out to you

------
dcalendly
Calendly | Atlanta, GA / ONSITE / Full Time

Looking for Ruby on Rails developers to join our team! We are changing the way
scheduling is done.

Senior Full Stack Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/calendly/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/calendly/view/P_AAAAAACAAADJPZmzKsrU9Q?trackingTag=hackerNews)

Engineering Manager -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/calendly/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/calendly/view/P_AAAAAACAAADD9kM2aQt_iF?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
misiti3780
Math and Pencil | Software Engineer | Anywhere | Full-time |
[https://www.mathandpencil.com](https://www.mathandpencil.com)

We are a small full-stack consulting agency with locations on the US East and
West coast. I am looking for a talented junior dev (fresh out of college or a
couple years' experience) looking to work remotely full-time building
applications using:

* React/Redux * Python(Django) * Postgres/Redis * AWS/S3/Ubuntu

You need to have a degree in a technical subject, and you are going to need to
pass our programming exams. Located in or near NYC a plus, but it shouldn't
matter for the right candidate.

For more info: joseph dot misiti @ mathandpencil.com

------
philipeller
Munich (GER) | ONSITE | Fulltime

* DevOps Engineer / Big Data Architect - [https://goo.gl/JdyvtJ](https://goo.gl/JdyvtJ)

* Embedded Engineer - [https://goo.gl/f5yE4s](https://goo.gl/f5yE4s)

| blik - [https://www.blik.io](https://www.blik.io) \- Taking part in
Techstars IoT Accelerator, New York |

Our customers are BMW, Volkswagen and Bosch and we want to make their entire
flow of goods of hundreds of thousands of items visible in real time. Our
solution combines Hard- and Software to enable a fully transparent supply-
chain around the entire world.

Contact us through talent@blik.io

------
sandm
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com](https://auth0.com)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Fulltime

Ultimately, we strive for an internet with fewer passwords. Our vision is to
provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers, to make
the internet safer. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open positions: [https://auth0.com/jobs](https://auth0.com/jobs)

• Engineer - Core Auth: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-core-
auth](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-core-auth)

• Engineer - Platform Management: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-
platform-management](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-platform-
management)

• Engineer - Product: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-
extensibility](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-extensibility)

• Infrastructure Engineer: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/infrastructure-
engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/infrastructure-engineer)

• IT Support Engineer: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/it-support-
engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/it-support-engineer)

• CS-Infra Engineer: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-cs-
infra](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-cs-infra)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Here are some pictures from our 2017 offsite in Cancun:

•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832)

•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392)

------
mcargian
Madwell — New York, NY — Full Time, ONSITE — A tiny giant marketing agency in
Bushwick, Brooklyn.

We're looking for someone who is passionate about delivering an amazing user
experience and building something that they can be proud of.

Senior Wordpress Developer —
[http://careers.madwell.com/apply/4sqDxRZ6Cm/Senior-PHP-
Devel...](http://careers.madwell.com/apply/4sqDxRZ6Cm/Senior-PHP-Developer)

Magento Certified Developer -
[http://careers.madwell.com/apply/ZLMrL4wAEC/Magento-
ECommerc...](http://careers.madwell.com/apply/ZLMrL4wAEC/Magento-ECommerce-
Developer)

------
newy
Spin | [http://spin.pm](http://spin.pm) | Software Engineers | San Francisco,
CA | FULL-TIME, INTERNS, ONSITE

[Note: I'm a 2x YC alum, one of the co-founders. It's been a wild ride for us
over the past few months since inception, and we're looking to build out a
great engineering team. All 3 co-founders have software engineer backgrounds.
We're focusing on recruiting on React Native and backend, but happy to connect
with anyone interested. Ping me direct: euwyn@spin.pm]

Spin is the nation's largest stationless bikeshare operator. We help people
move around in cities and campuses by offering an accessible, affordable, and
environmentally-friendly mode of personal mobility. Our fleet of orange-
colored smart-bikes, each equipped with GPS, cellular connectivity, solar
panels, foam tires, and a dynamo front light, can be unlocked by scanning a QR
code on the Spin app. At the end of a ride, users can park Spin bikes anywhere
responsible.

With Spin, cities and campuses get affordable and equitable bikeshare with no
public financing. Spin covers the cost of bikes and maintenance, and employs
people from the local community for operations.

Founded in San Francisco in 2016, Spin has raised an $8M Series A to launch
operations in dozens of US cities and campuses this year. The core team is
comprised of engineers, designers, operators, lawyers, and public policy
makers with experience from Y Combinator, Uber, Lyft and other technology
companies.

Spin \- [http://www.spin.pm](http://www.spin.pm) \-
[http://spin.pm/press](http://spin.pm/press) \-
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/25/spin-raises-8-million-
as-b...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/25/spin-raises-8-million-as-bike-
sharing-battle-heats-up-in-the-us/) \- [http://fastcompany.com/3068900/this-
new-stationless-bike-sha...](http://fastcompany.com/3068900/this-new-
stationless-bike-share-system-lets-you-lock-the-bike-anywhere)

------
noxee
Huddol | Tester and QA Analyst | Montreal, Canada | Contract | Remote (Canada
Only)

Huddol is seeking a Tester and Quality Assurance Analyst. As a member of the
QA team, your primary role will involve analyzing our application, identifying
bugs and other issues and writing test scripts.

\- Participate in preparation of software test strategy, plan, and reports

\- Design and prioritize test cases based on defined use cases or test
specifications

\- Write test scripts for our front-end React/Redux based app

\- Execute all assigned test cases/automated test scripts

\- Retest resolved defects on each build/release

\- Report defect(s) accurately so it (they) can be reproduced quickly

4-6 week contract starting August 14th.

Unfortunately at this time we can only accept candidates from with in Canada.

Please contact mark@huddol.com.

------
bidmotion
BidMotion | BackEnd Engineer | Paris | Onsite, Full-time | VISA
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-
engineer-...](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-engineer-mf)

We are looking for a backend engineer experienced in real-time distributed
systems. You would be working on our current platform (which has already
gathered several TB of data and scaling), and on our new product: a real-time
ad bidder backed by machine learning.

This might be the job for you if:

\- You have experience with programming high performance systems in either
Core Java, C#, Python, Go, Scala or Rust

\- You have worked with ZooKeeper, Kafka, Consul or any of the other usual
suspects

\- You grin a bit with pride every time your system scales to new levels

\- Minimum 3 years of experience

\- You’re fluent in English

We’re a 2 years old growing AdTech company based in Paris with a team of
roughly 20 international talented people, out of which 8 are engineers. We
have achieved $40M in revenues this past year as well as being in the Top 25
worldwide within the mobile advertising industry.

On the other hand, what do we offer you?

\- Rebuilding components from scratch (you know, the way you always wanted to
;))

\- Wish list – choose your own equipment

\- Latest technology

\- Personal space: 1 engineer - 1 desk

\- Be part of a team with very ambitious goals

\- Balance between your professional and personal life

\- Playstation and other perks (Snacks, team events, etc...)

\- And of course, very competitive packages

tl;dr: We’re small, but shooting for the stars. If you are looking for a place
where you can make a huge impact and grow, come join us.

Don’t hesitate to get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com or check other
openings [http://www.bidmotion.com/careers](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers)

------
dwolfand
United Income | Brand New FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Node and/or
Python background | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We all are coming from a very successful startup that exited about 2 years
ago. We have a great team and are continuing to hire. Currently looking for a
talented full stack engineer with a background/degree/passion in Math or
Finance along with experience in Node and/or Python. Stack includes React, AWS
(Serverless - API Gateway/Lambda), Node, Python, and more! More information
about us here: [https://unitedincome.com/](https://unitedincome.com/)

Email david@unitedincome.com

------
TheHunter
Social Tables | Washington, DC | Full Stack JS | Full-Time (Onsite)

Social Tables is one of the hottest #DCtech startups with excellent employees,
culture, and revenue numbers. We’re ~125 employees in an awesome newly
renovated downtown DC office steps from metro center.

===

Reasons you should be working at Social Tables:

\- Full Stack JS

\- Solid combination of cutting and bleeding edge tech in production

\- Hiring talented engineers from junior to senior + DevOps

\- Everyone gets stock

\- Committed to hiring good

\- Committed to helping you grow as an engineer

\- [https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables](https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables)

I’m hunter@socialtables.com (VP of Engineering). Feel free to apply online or
email me directly to talk / get the inside track.

* Happy to talk about non dev roles too.

------
zinxq
Lending Tree, Inc. | Software/QA/Devops Engineer | Burlingame, Charlotte |
ONSITE

[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com) Email us at:
jobs@lendingtree.com

Our Tech Stack: C#, Java, .NET core, Docker, Linux, Javascript, Mongo, SQL
Server, Kafka, Spark

Who we are: LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools,
advice, products and services for critical transactions and financial
decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Dev-ops Engineers: We are in the midst of migrating our primary infrastructure
to Kubernetes, .NET core, docker, linux, mongo, kafka, and other cutting edge
technologies. We're looking for serious dev-ops engineers to join our team.

Back-end Engineers: You're a crack-shot in your back-end language of choice.
Our system matches users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time.
Needless to say, we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot.
Our back-end systems are written in C#, Java, Redis, Mongo, and SQLServer. You
might know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to
learn. Regardless, you can impress us in your language of choice. If you're a
Senior Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few years. You've
scaled to thousands or maybe millions of users. If you're a Junior engineer,
you love to code and you're good at it. You're smart, you're passionate, and
most of all you can't wait to get started. (New grads please apply!)

Front-end Engineers: You know Javascript. You know the ins, the outs and how
to make it blazing fast. You care about performance because you know your
users are waiting for every line of your code. You've used some popular
frameworks, maybe angular or react - but you know one or more cold.

Where we are:

Burlingame, CA: Just south of San Francisco right on Burlingame Ave.

Charlotte, NC: This is our headquarters. If you're looking for a 30% cheaper
cost of living than San Francisco with a fantastic quality of life, this is
it.

------
ebounty
Cambridge, MA | Full Time | Onsite | Amazon Alexa

If you love machine learning, big data and AWS we want to talk with you! We’re
building the machine learning data platform behind Amazon’s amazing Alexa and
we’re looking for all levels of engineers (junior-senior-principal) to work on
our (really) big data management problems, low-latency messaging-based
architectures and applications, self-service automation tools and ML tools and
frameworks. Are teams are small, self-directed and work with the latest and
best tooling.

Come invent the future of machine learning and big data at Amazon and have
fun!

If you’d like to learn more feel free to email me (Eric) at eandea@amazon.com
to learn more.

------
aesthetics1
County of Kings IT Department | Hanford, CA | Full-time | Onsite

The County of Kings IT Department is looking for an entry-level software
developer to fill our Programmer Analyst I opening. We utilize the Microsoft
stack (.NET Core, C#, Entity Framework Core, SQL Server) to build applications
that keep the local government systems running, and provide our citizens with
data, tools, and services.

Apply at:
[https://www.governmentjobs.com/careers/kingscounty/jobs/1806...](https://www.governmentjobs.com/careers/kingscounty/jobs/1806606/programmer-
analyst-i?pagetype=jobOpportunitiesJobs)

------
bflesch
StriveWire | Hamburg, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://strivewire.com](https://strivewire.com)

We're redefining eSports for a global community of gamers from more than 190
countries. Looking for experienced full-stack engineers with a passion for
Javascript to work with us on our Node.js / React / Hapi.js / PostgreSQL /
Redis stack hosted on AWS. Please have a look at
[https://strivewire.com/jobs](https://strivewire.com/jobs) or drop me a mail
at beni at strivewire com.

We pay competitively.

Requirements: Bachelor's or Master's degree in engineering.

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Android Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Build Engineer

[Sr] Information Security Officer

------
pruth
Carv by MotionMetrics | iOS Swift Developer | London, UK / Vienna, AT | Full-
Time | £35 - £60k

If you love skiing as much as we do and want to combine your hobby with your
profession, then read on!

Carv is a wearable that speaks to you as you ski - it’s the world’s first
digital ski coach. This is an exciting and rare opportunity to work for a
well-funded start-up that broke the sports wearables record on the
crowdfunding platform Kickstarter and is now months away from launch.

We’re a sports technology company born out of London making a huge impact on
the world of skiing. Built in consultation with Olympians, Carv gives casual
skiers access to the feedback and knowledge that only elite skiers have had
access to so far. With an extremely thin and intelligent insert, Carv measures
your motion and pressure distribution then relays actionable feedback through
the user’s earphones in real-time.

Our team is looking for an excellent Swift engineer to come join our team
full-time in London, Vienna or Tignes (yes that’s the French Alps!). If you
love skiing as much as we do and want to combine your hobby with your
profession, then read on!

In the role, you will:

\- Get to ski! \- Report directly to the CTO and work closely with the CEO. \-
Be responsible for all things Swift and iOS with a direct impact on our
customers from Day 1. \- Work with a variety of iOS frameworks including
CoreBluetooth, Realm, MapBox and Swift Protobuf. \- Use CI and UI Testing to
ensure quality. \- Work with other tools like Sketch and Paintcode. \- Own the
maintenance and updating of the app. \- You may even get your hands dirty with
our core analysis engine written in c++.

Our candidate is someone who is:

\- A skier with a love of the great outdoors. \- Experienced (ideally 1+ yr)
in Swift and 2+ years in iOS with an app or 2 to show for it. \- Willing to
learn with a strong foundation to build upon. \- Willing to get their hands
dirty and communicate ideas effectively with an attention to detail \- A
person who finds a fast-moving, unpredictable and constantly evolving work
environment to be buckets of fun.

Reach out to me at pruth@motionmetrics.co

------
mike_heffner
Librato/Papertrail/TraceView | Sr Data Engineer | SF / US-REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.librato.com/jobs](https://www.librato.com/jobs)

We're looking for a full-time software engineer to take a key role in building
the large-scale distributed systems that power Solarwinds Cloud products:
Papertrail (hosted logs), Librato (time-series metrics) and TraceView (APM and
distributed tracing).

We’re a small team so everyone has the opportunity to have a big impact. We’ve
built our platform out largely on Java8 Dropwizard services, a handful of
Golang services and some C++ where performance is critical. We leverage Kafka
as our main service bus, Cassandra for long term storage, our in-house stream
processing framework for online analytics, and we rely on Zookeeper as a core
part of intra/inter-service coordination. Our data pipeline pushes millions of
messages a second and tens of terabytes of logs per day.

All team members, whether local in San Francisco or remote, commit code to
Github, communicate over Slack and Hangouts, push code to production via our
ChatOps bot, and run all production applications on AWS. We also use an array
of best-breed SaaS applications to get code to production quickly and
reliably. We are a team that is committed to a healthy work/life balance.

Papertrail/Librato/TraceView are wholly owned by SolarWinds Inc. so you get
the benefits of a small startup, with the backing of a big company so there is
no worry about the next round of funding. SolarWinds offers competitive bonus
and matching 401k programs that create an attractive total compensation
package.

This is an example of some of the technology we build and work with on a
regular basis: [http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-
distribute...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-distributed-
stream-processing-with-superchief/).

Learn more at: [https://www.librato.com/jobs](https://www.librato.com/jobs) or
contact me directly at mike@librato.com (no recruiters).

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 20 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are looking for a devops
engineer, web developer, project manager, legal assistant, and more. For more
details on the roles please see and apply using the links below. Email us at
join@opensignal.com if you have any questions!

DevOps Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368)

Web Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/540602](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/540602)

Product Manager: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623)

Legal Assistant: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/A826DE0E86](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/A826DE0E86)

Marketing Director: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/A6D0722BED](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/A6D0722BED)

Graphic Designer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/7BA29C3DC8](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/7BA29C3DC8)

Android Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/8A2BB93A41](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/8A2BB93A41)

------
kimburgess
ACA Projects | Front-end developer | Brisbane / Sydney, Australia (Onsite)

ACA are a fast-paced team of developers and designers based in Sydney and
Brisbane, Australia. We build open systems for modern, connected environments.

For those who don't speak marketing bullshit: we build systems which cover
'smart workplace apps' (people finding, room booking), room / environment
automation to event space control (audio mixing, lighting, video distribution
etc). Our projects revolve around wrapping everything in the physical
environment which has an API (or some way to interact with it) into a nice,
cohesive UX for users and then providing simple management and analytics for
teams who look after installed tech.

In addition to what you'll find on our site
([https://www.acaprojects.com/](https://www.acaprojects.com/)), you can see a
quick video here: [https://youtu.be/99DTmflCdw4](https://youtu.be/99DTmflCdw4)
(complete with cheesy feelgood music) that showcases some of what we've
enabled across PwC's new workplaces. Where there has traditionally been
proprietary, hardware based systems and solutions designed for vendor lock-in,
we replace these with a modern, open source software stack
([https://github.com/acaprojects](https://github.com/acaprojects)).

\---

We are searching for another front-end developer to help us build these
things. You will need to be familiar with TypeScript, Angular2 and
collaborating with other humans. You will be joining a team that's a mix of
full stack as well as front-end only devs and designers.

\---

Our Brisbane presence is based out of Little Tokyo Two (The Capitol) which
you'll find in the middle of the city and has fast, symmetric internet,
showers and bike racks, beer on tap, and tolerable colleges. The Sydney team
work from a nice open space above a gallery in Chippendale that's flanked by
good coffee and slightly above average bars.

To find out more, or get in touch, hit me up via kim@acaprojects.com.

------
guptabot
GreyOrange | Multiple Positions | Gurgaon, IN | Fulltime | ONSITE

GreyOrange is re-imagining the warehousing & supply-chain industry. We design,
manufacture and deploys advanced robotics systems for automation at
distribution and fulfillment centers. Our expertise in robotics, hardware and
software engineering helps companies solve operational inefficiencies in their
warehouses. With in-house Mechanical, Electrical, Embedded, UI/UX, Software
Development and Quality Assurance teams, GreyOrange ensures unquestioned
quality of all our products.

Positions:

\- Tech Lead - Electronics

\- Technical Architect - Electronics

\- Embedded Engineers

\- Image Processing Engineers

\- Product Manager - Hardware

\- UI/UX Designers

\- ML & Analytics Engineers

Website: www.greyorange.com

Write to: harshal [dot] g [at] greyorange.sg

------
jconley
Redwood City, CA | Full time | ONSITE |
[http://bravahome.com](http://bravahome.com)

tldr; - We need a DevOps/SRE Lead and a Junior/Mid Full Stack Web Engineer.

You probably haven’t heard of us but we’ve spent the last few years building a
better way to cook food. I guess you could call it an IoT device, however, we
did way more than just put a screen and wifi connection on an existing
technology. We use computer vision, machine learning, various sensors, a
completely novel heating system, and applied physics to cook amazing food
quickly and consistently. We’ve recently raised a Series B round and are
gearing up for launch.

On the technology side of the company we have teams of culinary scientists,
embedded engineers, software engineers, automation engineers, electrical
engineers, mechanical engineers, and even a physics professor. We are all
working together to build a great product. Our experienced software engineers
have built a myriad of backend software to support our device, mobile apps,
and web site. We have to scale always-on connections from our devices as well
as mobile and web applications, support auto-updates, an eCommerce system,
analytics events, device telemetry, logs, monitoring, machine learning
clusters, and more. We’re largely using open source software packaged up in
Docker images and orchestrated with Kubernetes, running on a mix of AWS and
GCP. We want our systems to be hosted cross-region, highly available, and
cloud-agnostic.

We must have secure, performant, and highly available backend systems. Right
now we have a gap in our team and are in need of a DevOps Engineer to get our
systems production ready. As the first hire on our DevOps team, you would be
responsible for taking ownership of our deployments/infrastructure and setting
the standard of how we manage it going forward.

We also need a Junior/Mid level full stack engineer, ideally with a front-end
focus, that can help us create all of the things that DevOps engineer will
have to manage. We work in Python/Django and NodeJS/Express, with a largely
Postgres/Redis/Kafka backend.

You can email me directly at jd+jobs@bravahome.com

------
flyersa
Glispa | Senior System Engineer / Cloud Architect | Berlin | Full Time, ONSITE
| Relocation offered | 60-75k EUR

Glispa Global Group is a mobile marketing ad tech company empowering clients
to activate global audiences and move markets. Providing a full suite of tech
products and services.

We are a small System Engineering Service Team of 5 people looking for a
Openstack Guru to join our Team. We operate thousand vms mixed between AWS and
our own private Openstack Clouds in multiple Datacenters.

Apply today at [https://www.glispa.com/join-
us.html?p=job%2FozNs5fwD](https://www.glispa.com/join-
us.html?p=job%2FozNs5fwD)

------
susanconover17
Boston | Onsite | Part or full time | Equity compensation | Senior software
engineer at lumindx.com

We're a small startup looking for a phenomenal technical cofounder / CTO with
experience in computer vision in healthcare. LuminDx is making physicians
better at diagnosing skin diseases through computer vision and deep learning.
We have a promising initial proof of concept but we need a great technical
person to apply the algorithm to a different dataset and build out a product
demo in the short term.

This will be a venture-backed business and we're planning to raise money after
revamp of our MVP.

Please apply with CV to susan@lumindx.com. Thanks!

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Data Engineer | Palo Alto | ONSITE ONSITE Full-Time | H1B
Transfers OK

Open positions:

1) Sr./Principal Data Scientist

ShareThis is a sharing intelligence network that spans across platform walled
gardens (Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, etc). We transform real-time data
insights from shared engagements into actionable moments that deliver results
for marketers and publishers.

We're looking for data scientists to come help us with the machine learning
models for building out our user profile platform.

If you're interested in joining our efforts and exploring all the use cases of
activating social sharing data, email me directly at rana@sharethis.com with
Hacker News in the subject name.

------
scosman
Shoebox | Machine Learning Engineers, Backend Engineers | Toronto

[https://shoeboxapp.com/joinus](https://shoeboxapp.com/joinus)

Shoebox is a service to relive your best moments through photos. Millions of
users have synced billions of photos to our cloud. Our latest efforts focus on
building machine learning models that can predict how a person will feel or
behave when presented with a photo.

We are working on interesting problems at a scale that's hard to come by: we
have billions of photos. It's a unique opportunity to work on a small smart
team, tackle big problems, ship new projects often and learn a lot.

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Front-End Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer/en)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
avinashega
Booking.com | Amsterdam | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship, Paid Relocation |
€60.000-€70.000 Backend developer -
[http://grnh.se/8j45wu1](http://grnh.se/8j45wu1) Frontend developer -
[http://grnh.se/qedxu11](http://grnh.se/qedxu11) UX Designer -
[http://grnh.se/uarvw81](http://grnh.se/uarvw81) Product Owner -
[http://grnh.se/ogiyx21](http://grnh.se/ogiyx21)

You can also send your CV to avinash.ega@booking.com

~~~
seekgk
Hi,

The Product owner link is not working.

------
chriscal
Octopart | Full time NYC Onsite | Marketing positions and UX Designer |
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

Octopart is a search engine for electronic parts. We are looking for a VP of
marketing, marketing specialist, and UX designer to join our growing team in
New York City. All benefits and job descriptions are listed on the jobs link
above.

Beyond these roles, we are always on the lookout for excellent people
passionate about search and electronic design. If this is you, please reach
out, even if we don't necessarily have a job listing for your area of
expertise.

Email jobs@octopart.com

------
smrtwyn
Spotcap | Senior Salesforce Engineer + Salesforce Administrator | Berlin,
Germany | on-site | visa

We're a global fintech company based in Berlin, Germany (more info at
www.spotcap.com). We're looking for experienced Salesforce professionals to
manage our Salesforce activities and providing commercial support to improve
business efficiency:

Senior Salesforce Engineer: [http://smrtr.io/oCzRkw](http://smrtr.io/oCzRkw)
Salesforce Administrator: [http://smrtr.io/oLUddg](http://smrtr.io/oLUddg)

We're looking forward to receiving your application!

------
peterhunt
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

We're hiring for a variety of technical roles at Smyte. Check out our "jobs
repo" here:
[https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We stop the victimization of innocent people online.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space.

* We have a seemingly endless supply of interesting technical problems and not enough people to work on them all.

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and I was part of the original React.js team)

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

------
tonyvt2005
ID.me | Product Designer | McLean, VA

ID.me is the first digital identity network that allows consumers to prove who
they are online while controlling how their information is shared with brands.
Our use cases range from powering military and student discounts online to
enabling Veterans to securely access their VA benefits. The design and UX
challenges are unique and impactful.

Interested? Feel free to contact us at careers@ID.me or apply on our careers
page ([http://idme.jazz.co/apply/zQF5OMPUdx/Product-
Designer](http://idme.jazz.co/apply/zQF5OMPUdx/Product-Designer)).

------
spade
Eaze | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time Onsite

Eaze (eaze.com) is the easiest, fastest, and most professional way to get
medical marijuana delivered. Eaze has quickly become the #1 technology company
in the fast-growing $6 billion cannabis industry by developing the first
logistics technology and on-demand service that can help dispensaries deliver
to qualified patients in less than 20 minutes. Openings:

\-- Senior Front End Engineer

\-- Senior Back End Engineer

\-- Senior Mobile Engineer (Android, iOS)

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze?lever-
via=kaABpnlgzz](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze?lever-via=kaABpnlgzz)

------
ericcf
Behavioral Intervention Technology Core, Northwestern University | Developer
Intern, Associate Developer | Chicago | Full-time ONSITE

[http://cbits.northwestern.edu](http://cbits.northwestern.edu)

We develop web and mobile applications for clinical research trials that are
used by study participants as well as clinicians and researchers. We are
looking to grow our team with interns as well as associate developers who want
to learn on the job while building applications that help people. Our
technologies include Ruby on Rails, Ionic, and Android.

Please contact us at: cbits at northwestern.edu

------
heythisisom
FA Labs | Android Developer Intern | Chennai, India | REMOTE, INTERNS
[https://falabs.io](https://falabs.io)

FA Labs is an early-stage startup, primarily working on Social Networking
based applications. We're looking for Android Developer Interns to work on a
Messenger Application. The Applicant must possess good Implementation Skill,
understanding of Object-oriented programming and experience developing
Intermediate applications. Knowledge of Android Material Design and Material
Transitions is a Plus. Interested applicants can send your Resume to
info@falabs.io

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich, Germany | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We are a 3-year-old, rapidly growing international company of 150 IoT experts
in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents. And we have been described as
one of the most successful startups in the industry!

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin or
in Munich. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you!

Open Positions in Berlin:

Senior Scala Developer (m/f)
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

Frontend JavaScript Engineer (m/f)
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

Embedded Developer (m/f)
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=82](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=82)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f)
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71)

And in Munich:

Data Scientist (m/f)
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Backend Java Developer (m/f)
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
acron0
Mastodon C | Frontend Developer | London or REMOTE (UK), Full-time

Interested in functional programming? Want to build UIs in ClojureScript,
using tools like React and Reagent? We’re looking for a frontend developer to
help us work on a project with global impact.

Mastodon C are big data and data science consulting specialists. We offer the
open source technology platform and the skills to help our clients realise the
potential of their data. We work, in particular, in applying data to areas
where we think we can have a positive impact on the world, like
sustainability, health, and built environment. You will be working alongside a
team of Clojure developers for a major new product; applying big data, open
data, and analytics technologies to improve city planning. We’re about to roll
our product out to customers and would like to grow our ability to deliver new
features.

You will: \- Design and implement contemporary user interfaces. \- Collaborate
with the team to develop and improve a consistent and effective user
experience. \- Contribute to code bases across our entirely open source stack.
\- Develop features end-to-end – you will be specialising in frontend and UI
technologies, but you will also get involved with building and scaling the
rest of the technology in the product.

Our ideal person for this role would: \- Have already held a professional
designer or software developer role \- Know or be interested in learning
Clojure/ClojureScript. \- Have experience with Javascript, HTML, and CSS, and
be comfortable learning other new languages \- Be excited about enhancing your
UI and UX skills \- Be interested in and excited about applying data and
analytics to important issues in the world \- Be able to demonstrate
experience in turning complex needs into simple and elegant interfaces

The salary for this role is up to £35,000 per year. We are based in
Bermondsey, London but happy to discuss part-remote or part-time arrangements
if those are important for you.

If this looks like your kind of a job, please contact us at
theteam@mastodonc.com with a CV (and, if possible, recent code or project
examples) and we’ll talk.

Please note that you need to be eligible to work in the UK to apply for this
position.

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | Big Data Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Platform Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | AngularJS Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Front-end Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Python Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Product Designer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | User Interface Designer (Europe) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

~~~
mathman3141
Hey Jack! I'm interested in a position working with such an awesome product!
How does SeatGeek feel about considering personal/side projects in lieu of
relevant work experience? If you would like to talk further about this, please
email me at randallhall [at] icloud [dot] com

------
yab
Arzeda | Seattle | Multiple Positions | ONSITE |
[https://arzeda.com](https://arzeda.com)

We are Arzeda, The Protein Design Company (tm). By using the power of
computational and synthetic biology, we create new enzymes and chemical
products that can compete on cost, sustainability, and performance. Our
platform creates cell factories used at industrial scales to solve problems
and create opportunities that would otherwise be impossible.

Having raised a $12 mil series A this past month, we are expanding to
massively scale up operations. We're a heavy consumer of cloud compute and HPC
(bursting on the order of 1000s of instances), and are searching for a Senior
Cloud Infrastructure Architect to plan, lead, and implement cloud-centric
deployment and automation for our computational biochemistry software stack
and core services. Operationally this will require knowledge spanning much of
what's found under the DevOps umbrella, including containerization,
configuration management/automation, CI/CD, & build/release engineering. In
addition, this hire will directly contribute to our proprietary cloud meta-
scheduler (encompassing on-prem, AWS and Azure, with plans for additional
public clouds coming online), including developing algorithms for job
scheduling and resource provisioning/allocation.

If you're a computational scientist, we also have positions open in
cheminformatics/bioinformatics/metabolic modeling and computational protein
design.

We are a highly talented and motivated team that spans the complete spectrum
from computational scientists & software engineers working in-silico all the
way to the wetlab scientists producing our biologically engineered products
that are a direct result of our calculations & predictions. Come change the
world with us.

We offer competitive salaries and industry standard benefits including
medical/dental/vision and 401k. For additional information and the formal job
ads, please see our website and its careers page.
[https://arzeda.com/careers/](https://arzeda.com/careers/)

Please apply with CV and cover letter to jobs(AT)arzeda.com

------
nolliebrown
Civis Analytics | Security Engineer |Chicago, IL| ONSITE, FULL-TIME
|[https://www.civisanalytics.com/careers/](https://www.civisanalytics.com/careers/)

At Civis, we take protecting data seriously and are looking for a security
engineer with security and compliance expertise. As a Senior Security
Engineer, you will work with our General Counsel and team of DevOps Engineers
on the constant stream of new products and technologies used to support our
cloud platform.

Interested? Apply online or email me (main recruiter) directly at
nbrown@civisanalytics.com

------
eric_at_tl
Tourmaline Labs | Senior backend developer | Downtown San Diego, CA | Full-
time, Onsite

Tourmaline Labs is currently processing driving data from 92 countries, using
machine learning and AI techniques to discover insights into how people can
become better drivers, how cities can learn from aggregate drive data to
increase throughput and decrease accidents.

Our stack includes Node.js, MySQL(Aurora), PostGIS, Kinesis, sundry AWS
services

Our user count is growing fast and there is lots of exciting work.

Link to apply:
[https://www.tourmalinelabs.com/careers](https://www.tourmalinelabs.com/careers)

------
petersj07
ZegoCover | Platform Engineer, Data Engineer & Head of DevOps |London, UK|
Full Time
|[https://www.zegocover.com/careers](https://www.zegocover.com/careers) &
[https://www.thememo.com/2017/07/26/deliveroo-driver-
insuranc...](https://www.thememo.com/2017/07/26/deliveroo-driver-insurance-
zego-scooter-cat-cover-sharing-economy-uber-eats/) Tech stack - Python,
Django, React.js & AWS Send a message to james.peters@zegocover.com

------
sm123
Realty Butler | Vancouver, BC (ONSITE) | Good base + equity

Currently hiring for a number of technical and non-technical roles, you can
find them here:
[https://realtybutler.co/careers/](https://realtybutler.co/careers/) or at
[https://angel.co/realty-butler/](https://angel.co/realty-butler/)

We're growing rapidly as we expand our services to REALTORS® across North
America, this is an opportunity to join early in this journey as we build,
grow and deliver something remarkable.

------
firemanphil
Travelex | Backend Software Engineer (all levels) | London (Kings Cross) UK |
Full-time, ONSITE |

Successful candidates will be involved in designing, building, deploying and
supporting our foreign exchange platform to drive a multitude of new products.
We've been working on this for a couple of years and the first product to
launch was Travelex Wire
([https://wire.travelex.co.uk](https://wire.travelex.co.uk)) in early 2017 .
We use the following technologies heavily and it would great if you have
experience in them:

* Java

* REST

* Docker

* Microservices

* AWS

You can email me directly at philip.ince@travelex.com to apply or for a fuller
description.

------
tmj2321
Data Management Inc. | PHP Developer | Greensboro, NC | Full Time, Onsite,
[https://www.data-management.com](https://www.data-management.com)

We're a nonprofit technology company specializing in CRM and data processing.
We have more than fifty years of experience in our industry, and we're
committed to strengthening our reputation as an innovator. We need seriously
talented developers with diverse experience, and we're willing to help with
relocation expenses. You can check out our careers page via the main site's
footer.

------
lovely204
Red Badger, Full Stack Engineers,London UK, ONSITE

Red Badger is a digital consultancy building enterprise scale web apps for
customers such as The BBC, Fortnum and Mason and The Financial Times. We use a
whole host of tech - heaps of React, Redux, GraphQL, Node, Ruby, Java,
Serverless and more

We have a super talented team (there's around 90 of us now), we work in cross
functional teams and are very passionate about working as lean and agile as
possible

Our website is [https://red-badger.com/](https://red-badger.com/)

Email jobs@red-badger.com if you'd like to know more!

------
analyst74
TuneIn | San Francisco, Los Angeles | ONSITE, US remote OK

We're an online listening(radio, sport, podcasts, etc) startup with 70 million
active users in a very competitive market. The company is about 150 people,
with steady revenue and plenty funding. Good perks, interesting problems and
great work life balance. More details here:
[http://tunein.com/careers/](http://tunein.com/careers/)

Feel free to apply directly from career page, or send me your resume at
byang@tunein.com and I'll make sure they are seen by our recruiters.

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data Scientists | Data Analysts | DevOps | Front-End Engineers |
Back-End Engineers | Marketing Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
philfreo
Close.io | REMOTE

WANTED:

\- Python or JS Engineers who sweat Product Details

WHO ARE WE:

At Close.io we’re building the sales communication platform of the future.
We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates manual data entry and helps
sales teams close more deals. We are hiring product-focused engineers to help
us unify the world's sales calls and emails into one beautiful workflow.

[https://close.io](https://close.io)

Learn more or apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/?lever-
source=HNAug17](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/?lever-source=HNAug17)

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from mid-level to senior
developers skilled in one or more of the following:

\- Java

\- C++

\- OpenGL

\- Linked Data/Semantic Web

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (ONSITE)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us/)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
jayzee
Quartzy | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite (Relocation provided)

Quartzy helps hundreds of thousands of scientists improve the efficiency of
their research by saving them time and money. Our team is passionate about
accelerating scientific research through well-designed, meaningful tools for
labs in academic institutions as well as pharma/biotech companies.

Front-end Engineer: [http://grnh.se/286iwp1](http://grnh.se/286iwp1)

Software Engineer - Marketplace:
[http://grnh.se/7nl1uo](http://grnh.se/7nl1uo)

------
slaman
Cycle Component Network | Django Developer | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full-
time

We're a small team, working out of North Vancouver. You'll join a eight person
in-house dev team who are excited about new technologies and best practices.
We are proud to have built a programmer friendly culture, with no strict
hierarchies or rigid job roles. You'll get the chance to work on new exciting
technology, and influence the direction of a rapidly growing company.

[http://ccnbikes.com/](http://ccnbikes.com/)

Send a resume to jordan@ccnbikes.com

~~~
slaman
The position has been filled.

------
nolliebrown
Civis Analytics | DevOps Engineer |Chicago, IL| ONSITE, FULL-TIME
|[https://www.civisanalytics.com/careers/](https://www.civisanalytics.com/careers/)

The DevOps team delivers, maintains, and evolves the infrastructure that makes
all of this possible. We are looking for individuals from a wide range of
backgrounds with demonstrated quantitative and problem-solving skills. We
value creativity, hard work, and on-the-job-excellence.

Interested? Apply online or email me (main recruiter) directly at
nbrown@civisanalytics.com

~~~
prashjo
Hi,

I Hope you are doing great..!! I saw your post on whoishiring and I am writing
this email to express my interest in the position.

I have 3 years of experience as a DevOps engineer working for Travelers
Insurance.Have extensive experience working with Docker, Jenkins, Chef,
Python, Powershell, Shell, MySQL, AWS full stack, GIT, GitHub etc.

you can reach out to me by email prashantjoshins@gmail.com or through phone
7162755305

Thanks, Prashant Joshi

------
cquilboss
Home61.com | Miami, FL or willing to relocate

We are looking for a Product Designer in full time or part time.

Home61 is reinventing how real estate is done. Through technology we are
changing the way people buy, sell and rent homes. This is an exciting
opportunity for anyone interested in shaping the direction and trajectory of a
new product. You will be collaborating with a cross disciplinary team (product
managers, engineers, designers) in all phases of design from discovery to
execution and working directly with the CEO and CTO.

Please send your application and resume to hackernews@home61.com

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York, NY | Full-Time | On Site

At Temboo, we're building a software platform that connects embedded hardware
to the internet, enabling people to develop any type of physical computing
system. Temboo ships on hardware from Samsung, Texas Instruments, Arduino and
more, and our customers are using it to build everything from offshore shrimp
farming monitors to metal detection systems in industrial bakeries.

You can find our open positions here:
[https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
castillowl
hover.to | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time | Machine Learning |
Computer Vision | Deep learning | Backend | Mobile Help us solve some exciting
problems at the intersection of computer vision and machine learning. We are
looking for expertise in: multi-view geometry, 3D reconstruction, machine
learning, backend development, and mobile development (iOS/Android).
View/apply at [https://hover.to/jobs/](https://hover.to/jobs/) or email
will@hover.to

------
catiasousa
Optiver Amsterdam

Core Software Developer | ONSITE | Visa Sponsorship | C++, Python, Linux

We are looking for engineers who are inquisitive and want to know how the
systems work; cpus, memory, i/o and networks are familiar territory. People
who have a knack for breaking down complex problems into structured elements.
Advocates of simplicity.

[https://www.optiver.com/eu/en/job-
opportunities/eu-510830](https://www.optiver.com/eu/en/job-
opportunities/eu-510830)

Feel free to email me at catiasousa@optiver.com

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX) - ONSITE

We're looking for good programmers with an interest in web development. If
you're smart and motivated, and you want to work in a supportive environment,
then let's talk.

TechEmpower is a custom software company. We help our clients understand their
needs, plan solutions for them, and build software -- on time and on target.
By taking away their technical headaches, we help our clients succeed.

\- We're small. We have 30 employees and we work in teams of 1-6.

\- We're friendly. Our office is professional and collegiate, like a computer
lab staffed by adults. We help each other out.

\- We're mostly a web shop. We do a bit of desktop, and a bit of native
mobile, but 90% of our work is creating complex web applications.

\- We work with a wide range of technologies (see Technologies below) but Java
is first in our heart.

\- We're established. We were founded way back in 1997, which means we've
continued to grow despite the dot-com bomb, the great recession, and several
hurricanes.

\- We're the authority on web framework performance
([https://twitter.com/hashtag/techempower](https://twitter.com/hashtag/techempower))

The technologies we use vary over time with our mix of projects. Here is a
snapshot of what we're using now:

Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, Go, C#, Ruby, PHP

Tools: Git, Docker, Jenkins, Sonar, IntelliJ, Eclipse, Ant, Maven

Web: Jersey, .NET Core, React, Django, Node.js, Go, Rails, Handlebars,
Backbone, Ember, Angular, Knockout, Servlets, jQuery

Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap

Hosting: AWS, Rackspace Cloud, Linux deployments

Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), Postgres, MySQL, MS SQL Server, NoSQL
(Redis, Riak, etc.)

We don't expect new hires to have experience with all of these, but we do
expect you'll learn more about them every day.

[http://jobs.techempower.com/hn](http://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

------
jd007
OOHLALA Mobile (YC S16) | DevOps, Infrastructure Engineer | Montreal |
[https://oohlalamobile.com/](https://oohlalamobile.com/)

We build a mobile student engagement platform for universities and colleges.
More details about company and position: [https://angel.co/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/261341-infrastructure-e...](https://angel.co/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/261341-infrastructure-engineer)

Apply at tech.jobs@oohlalamobile.com.

------
xmpir
Prescreen - [https://prescreen.io](https://prescreen.io) | Vienna (Austria) |
ONSITE | Full-Time

We are building the future of e-recruiting and were recently acquired by XING.
Currently we are looking for Frontend Engineers, PHP Developers and
DevOps/Server experts. Marketing and sales positions are also vacant. See all
openings at [https://prescreen.io/en/careers](https://prescreen.io/en/careers)

------
sunshine29
CareSkore (YC W16) is hiring for multiple positions in Mountain View, CA.
Please email daljit@careskore.com or applyhere:
[https://jobs.lever.co/careskore](https://jobs.lever.co/careskore)

Android Developer EHR Integration Specialist iOS Swift Developer Product
Manager Senior Backend Developer Senior Data Engineer \+ Multiple marketing
and sales roles too!

[https://jobs.lever.co/careskore](https://jobs.lever.co/careskore)

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire at least one senior software engineer. Ideally, this
person would have experience with Javascript/Node.js and Python.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and internal recruiters at top
technology companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF and NYC. We work with over 300 awesome
companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every two
companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped and
profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, and AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), Los Angeles, San Francisco

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Python/Django / Ruby/Rails Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
colinsidoti
Head of Engineering - Full Time

We are committed to building a top-tier engineering team that will help us
revolutionize the financial advice industry. As Head of Engineering, leading
this team and the development of our technology will be your primary
responsibility. You will ensure our software remains scalable and stable as
usage grows and our product iterates, expands, and improves.

You will report directly to the CTO, who is also responsible for product
management and technical recruiting. You will work with the CTO to identify
personnel and other engineering needs as they come up.

You are an experienced technical leader and engineer, and have worked in both
ideal and non-ideal environments. You recognize that you are joining a young
startup, and sometimes that means choosing good over great.

You are ultimately responsible for taking command over the engineering team,
the code architecture, and the technologies in use. By the end of the year,
you are likely to be overseeing at least 2 additional full-time engineers.

About Harbor

Harbor is improving America's retirement security. We are building software to
make high-quality financial planning accessible and affordable to the 65% of
Americans who are not receiving any today.

We provide our users with a beautiful, online experience to design a financial
plan that would cost thousands of dollars from a professional advisor. To
enable that, we are developing a financial planning platform that is automated
(where possible), intuitive, and educational to use. We are maniacally focused
on making it easier for the average American to actually think about their
finances, and are building a best-in-industry user experience to achieve that.

We are an early-stage start-up with a powerful mission and a small but high-
calibre founding team: 3 co-founders educated at Harvard and MIT, extensive
professional experience in financial services, management consulting, and
engineering, and are one of 10 teams in the Techstars Chicago accelerator
program.

Note: following the program's completion in October, we will relocate to
Boston, New York, or San Francisco, depending on what's best for the business.

If interested, please contact colin@harborpension.com with your resume and a
little about yourself.

------
SydneyKnerd
Knewton | NYC | ONSITE |

[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is the world’s leading adaptive learning technology provider with the
mission of bringing personalized education to the world.

We are looking for a Senior Backend Engineer

We use Java and Python among others!

Perks: Unlimited Vacation, Health/Dental/Vision, Free Lunch, Stock Options and
awesome Knerd coworkers!

Process: (1) Culture Screen, (2) Tech Screen (3) Tech Interview

Questions? recruiting@knewton.com

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs | Sales Representative | Palo Alto, CA (University Ave.) | Onsite
| Full Time

We're looking for a Sales Representative who can handle technical sales. You
will:

* Handle and close dozens of high value inbound sales for our Machine Learning servers and workstations

* Work directly with world experts in Machine Learning

Required Experience:

* Prior successful sales experience a must

We're located in beautiful downtown Palo Alto.

Send work experience and resume to work@lambdal.com.

[https://lambdal.com](https://lambdal.com) for more info about our company.

------
cangoektas
blogfoster | Full-Stack JavaScript & DevOps | Berlin, Germany | Full-time,
ONSITE | [http://www.blogfoster.com/en/about-
jobs/](http://www.blogfoster.com/en/about-jobs/)

We are always looking for great engineers from junior to senior level. Please
visit our engineering blog
([http://engineering.blogfoster.com](http://engineering.blogfoster.com)) and
team page
([http://engineering.blogfoster.com](http://engineering.blogfoster.com)) to
get more insights about the engineering team and technology.

All job descriptions are listed on Github as well:
[https://github.com/blogfoster/join-the-engineering-
team](https://github.com/blogfoster/join-the-engineering-team) blogfoster is a
berlin-based tech company that allows social media influencers to analyze,
manage and monetize their market reach. We put bloggers and influencers in
touch with businesses to create data-driven content performance marketing
campaigns. Thousands of bloggers and over 350 advertisers are already using
our market-leading technology.

Read more on [http://blogfoster.com](http://blogfoster.com)

------
dumindunuwan
Lazada Tech Hub | Multiple Positions | Singapore, Russia, Vietnam, Thailand...

VP of Engineering | VP, Mobile Engineering | Technical Project Manager | Sr.
Backend Developer (GO|Java|PHP) | Senior Frontend Developer | Database
Administrator | Senior Test Engineer

more info & apply: [https://www.lazada.com/work-at-
lazada/#keyword=&categoryId=3...](https://www.lazada.com/work-at-
lazada/#keyword=&categoryId=32217&locationId=)

------
woodrow
Lyft | Security engineers (application security; detection & response) | San
Francisco, CA and Seattle, WA | Onsite
[https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs)

Lyft is hiring for all positions, including mobile, frontend, backend,
infrastructure, and product roles. We're working on interesting and
challenging engineering and product problems to improve people's lives with
great transportation.

I'm specifically looking for a couple of security engineering roles:

• An application security engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-
engineer-application-secu...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-
application-secu...)) who’s excited about helping Lyft ship safe software
quickly. You’ll help product and engineering teams at Lyft develop new
features and products that are innovative and protect our users, build systems
and tools to make it easy for engineers at Lyft to develop safe software by
default, and promote security throughout the company.

• A detection & response engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-
engineer-security-detecti...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-
security-detecti...)) who’s excited about protecting Lyft and our users
through swift detection of and response to security incidents. You’ll develop
and automate techniques to hunt for and alert on attacker behavior with high
signal-noise ratio, test our detection and response capabilities to improve
our tools and processes, and act as a calm and rational incident commander
when incidents do occur.

We try to approach security from a software engineering standpoint: we believe
in scaling security through automation and tooling, and we ship frequently.
You'll help to scale security at Lyft to support our continued growth and your
work will have significant impact and visibility. If you want to learn more
about the kinds of things we’ve built, check out our security-related blog
posts at
[https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security](https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security).

If you're interested or want to talk more about working on security at Lyft,
ping me at steve.woodrow@lyft.com.

------
theappbusiness
The App Business | www.theappbusiness.com | London, UK | Full time, On Site

As the biggest team of mobile specialists in the UK, we are always ready for
what’s coming next. We believe that the app is dead, as we see user
experiences unbundle into a multitude of emerging platforms and touchpoints
all with their own take on technology and development approach. Everything
from a speaker in your car, to a watch on your wrist and intelligent
microservices in the cloud.

You will need to be an adaptable, flexible engineer that puts the technology
and software design approach at the forefront of your skill, but understand
the value in making it simple enough that end users and our clients don’t know
the software exists.

_we are looking for_

\- Tech Leads ([http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/technical-
lead](http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/technical-lead))

\- Senior Software Engineers ([http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/senior-
software-engine...](http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/senior-software-
engine...))

\- JavaScript Engineer ([http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/javascript-
engineer-re...](http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/javascript-engineer-
reactredux))

\- iOS Engineers ([http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/ios-
engineer](http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/ios-engineer))

\- Android Engineers ([http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/android-
engineer](http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers/android-engineer))

Knowledge and experience in either of the following would be beneficial:
Swift, C#, Ruby, JavaScript, .NET, AWS, Azure Docker... just to name a few.

_hiring process_

Technical Challenge, Phone Screen, 2x On-Site Interviews

We would love to hear from you!

_to apply_

Email us at opportunities@theappbusiness.com with HN in the subject line if
you have any questions!

We will consider visa sponsorships on an individual basis.

------
huahaiy
Juji | San Jose, CA | Fulltime | Onsite |
[https://juji.io/fullstack](https://juji.io/fullstack)

Juji, Inc. is building an AI platform that focuses on understanding and
helping individuals. We are funded by both US government and VC, with
repeating paying customers. We are looking for talented software engineers to
join our engineering team. Our stack includes Clojure/Clojurescript, Datomic,
Postgres, Kafka, Docker, AWS.

------
cvursache
IDAGIO | [https://www.idagio.com/](https://www.idagio.com/) | Full Time | On
Site | Berlin, Germany

IDAGIO is building the best streaming service for classical music.

We’re a small, interdisciplinary team moving very fast. If you’re kind, have
great communication skills and strong technical chops, you should get in
touch: cvu+hn@idagio.com.

* Senior Backend Engineer: Golang / Ruby on Rails

* Senior Frontend Developer: React / Redux / Node

* Senior Android Developer

* ML engineer

------
jackietreehorn
Cloudflare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX; |
VISA, ONSITE Cloudflare is building a better Internet. Our long term goal is
to give every site the same performance, security, and reliability that major
sites like Google and Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network
hardware or complicated administration. We enhance millions of sites,
including this one. We believe in working collaboratively with an emphasis on
personal growth and responsibility. Working at Cloudflare lets you wear many
hats, spearhead new projects, and shape your career. Product market fit is
established, but there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and
support work to be done. We're starting 2017 at 330 people, with plans to
double that in the next year. We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales,
general systems engineering (mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS
at scale), and web development. Here's some specific roles we're keen to hire:
0) Engineering Manager -- We're looking for an Engineering Manager to lead our
PlatOps team, and also generally looking for more managers. Our engineering
management team is very strong and we are looking for experienced individuals
to join. 1) Data Engineering(s) -- We have a ton of different technologies
that our data engineers work with, and they are a really strong core team
here. Kafka, PostgreSQL, Docker, Mesos, Marathon, Chronos, nginx, and so many
more technologies. 2) Product Security Engineer -- We have a lot of
applications and need more talented software engineers who love to break and
fix. We need hands on engineers who are not afraid to dive in and drive fixes
to completion, and evangelize security. 3) Systems Engineer (Austin/SF/London)
-- We are hiring systems engineers at all of our offices. Our Austin office is
growing particularly fast. Web and distributed systems built with Go, Node,
Docker, and much more. Check out our blog to see what's planned for 2017
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)) If you're
interested, please apply through the [https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-
team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team) link, our recruiting team
looks at every single application from every applicant.

------
patv
Vitally | Senior Javascript Engineer (First Hire) | New York | Onsite

Vitally is looking for a senior/lead front-end engineer to join us as we go
through Techstars this summer.

What we're looking for:

An ideal teammate for us is a front-end focused senior engineer who is quick
learning and adaptable. We'd like you to initially own a good amount of our
front-end and dive in where ever else you may be curious (back-end, devops,
etc). As the lead on the front-end, you'll also play a critical role in
product strategy, design, and building/managing the future front-end team.

Our tech stack is evolving quickly, but we're building the front-end in
React/Redux + Typescript and the backend in Node + Typescript + Postgres.
Experience with any of those technologies is a plus, but we're open to
speaking with strong engineers who will pick things up quickly. Any experience
building data-intensive applications is also a plus - we deal with a lot of
data :)

As we grow, you'll be able to take a significant leadership role within our
engineering team. You'll also have the opportunity to be a member of the team
as we go through the Techstars NYC summer session, working alongside some of
the most promising startups and talented entrepreneurs in New York.

Who we are: We are a product analytics platform built for Customer Success. We
help Customer Success teams track the product metrics critical to customer
retention alongside their impact on those metrics. Check out our demo at
[https://play.vitally.io](https://play.vitally.io)

Who you are:

\- You are an exceptional Javascript engineer and not just a "framework user"

\- You have an intuition and passion for delightful UI and UX. We are setting
the bar quite high here and need you to help ensure that polished design
translates well into actual code. So yes, you should have a decent
understanding of CSS :)

\- You are a crazy-fast learner. Thrown into a foreign codebase, you can fire
up dev tools and find your way around in a short amount of time

\- You have a passion to join a startup at the ground floor. You want to help
contribute to the development of the team and culture, helping build both into
one of the most respected and reputable around

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, www.sockclub.com The retail landscape is shifting it's
reorganizing from around the automobile to around the smartphone. We are
working to capitalize on this change building a DNVB (digitally native
vertical brand) and also working on the discovery problem for ecommerce. If
you're interested in this opportunity contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers,
Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Palo Alto
(pivotal.io/locations) and more coming. We're broken into three main
divisions: Pivotal Labs ( _that_ Pivotal Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. We pair program and TDD every
line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at keeping
products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available: We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial cloud (Pivotal Web
Services).

Cloud R&D is also responsible for Pivotal Tracker and Spring.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode, is an in-memory distributed grid with years of high
performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs, go to pivotal.io/careers. To apply, please go to my referral
link: [http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn-aug17@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here. These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate.

------
HatchedLake721
Zeavo | Manchester, UK | Node.js Back-end Developers | ONSITE | Full-time

Zeavo | Manchester, UK | Front-end PHP Developers | ONSITE | Full-time

We’re a small team at Zeavo that builds industry tailored CRMs, such as
DebtKit. We work tirelessly to ensure that every product we launch is not only
to the highest standard but achieves great things for our customers.

We are looking for:

\- Node.js Back-End Developers

\- Front-end Developers with PHP experience

Our stack: PHP, Node.js, JavaScript, AWS, MySQL, Docker, Kubernetes.

Apply at careers (at) zeavo (dot) com.

------
sonalbagga
[http://fortune.com/2017/05/02/walmart-rent-the-runway-
fleiss...](http://fortune.com/2017/05/02/walmart-rent-the-runway-
fleiss/?iid=sr-link1)

If changing the game for personalization in e-commerce interests you, come
join the CodeEight engineering team \- Full Stack Developer \- FrontEnd
Developer \- BackEnd Developer \- Mobile iOS Developer \- Analytics Developer

careers@codeeight.co

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me | Cambridge, MA | Full Time | Onsite or Remote

Outcomes4me is an early-stage startup in the digital health space based in
Cambridge. We are building an integrated data-platform to transform how
patients and their families discover & navigate treatment options.

We're hiring for 3 engineering roles including:

\- Search Engineer (mid or senior level) \- Backend Engineer (mid or senior
level) \- iOS Engineer

if you’re interested in learning more. check out jobs posting on
outcomes4me.com

------
ivanavi
eBay Classifieds | Sr. Android Engineer | Portland, OR |
[https://jobs.ebayinc.com/job/portland/sr-android-software-
en...](https://jobs.ebayinc.com/job/portland/sr-android-software-
engineer/403/4804024)

I am the hiring manager who is looking for a Sr. Android engineer to join my
team at eBay Classifieds. We are a globally distributed team of 9 engineers
out of which 5 are based in Portland, OR(Portland is eBay's mobile hub with
hundreds of employees). We strive to innovate and implemented R&D rotations
for each engineer where they get to choose to work on anything they like for a
full sprint(2 weeks). I am looking for someone who is solid in Android
engineering, and who loves the challenge of constantly improving and
innovating.

Our team is responsible for 6 apps, some of which are market leaders. For
example, Kijiji is Canada's #1 classifieds company:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ebay.kijij...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ebay.kijiji.ca)

------
arrty88
SundaeCollective | Full Time | Full Stack Engineer |
[https://sundaecollective.com](https://sundaecollective.com)

Small team backed by a big world-wide agency looking for a strong engineer to
develop front end react components, backend nodeJS endpoints, on a postgres
powered web application in digital+influencer marketing space.

Brooklyn, NY Based | On-site | Equity

contact aaron(dot)ryden(at)sundaecollective.com

------
rbres
Bolt | Onsite | San Francisco | VISA ok

We are building a better online payments stack and are growing fast.

Actively hiring for 10+ roles:

\- Fullstack / Backend Engineer (Using Go and React although prior experience
therein is not required)

\- Data Science / Data Engineer (Lots of python)

\- Infrastructure / Devops Engineer

\- Sales Reps / Account Executives

\- More at [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

I'm, Ryan, the CEO. Email me here --> rb [at] bolt.com

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me | Cambridge, MA | Full Time | Onsite or Remote

Outcomes4me is an early-stage startup in the digital health space based in
Cambridge. We are building an integrated data-platform to transform how
patients and their families discover & navigate treatment options.

We're hiring for 3 engineer roles including:

\- Search Engineer (mid or senior level) \- Backend engineer (mid or senior
level) \- iOS Engineer

To apply, send an e-mail to jobs@outcomes4me.com

------
harisamin
New York,NY USA, Senior Software Engineer iOS

Pager is a rapidly growing NYC health-tech startup looking for a Senior
Software Engineer, iOS to develop mobile solutions for our suite of patient
and clinician facing products.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager/jobs/676165?t=kf058s#.WYC...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager/jobs/676165?t=kf058s#.WYC2vFKZORt)

------
go-sabienzia
Sabienzia Technologies | Backend Engineer Golang | Berlin | ONSITE |
[http://sabienzia.com](http://sabienzia.com)

Sabienzia is a Software as a Service provider who has pioneered the
virtualization of call centers. It offers VOIP Services as well as web based
real-time statistics and management.

We are going to develop a new Backend with Go, Protobuf, SQL and Containers.

Please apply to jobs@sabienzia.com

------
sheinrich
SKILLJAR: Seattle, WA | ONSITE | FULL TIME | Skilljar.com ROLES: Senior
Engineer, Front end Engineer, Designer and Product Manager at our Seattle
startup. WHAT WE DO: Skilljar is the easiest way for businesses to educate
their customers, vendors, and partners. We are a cloud-based learning
management system (LMS) that enables businesses to scale their customer and
partner training programs.

------
l2thinktank
NYC//ONSITE//FULL TIME// L2, Inc. Digital Strategy

Hiring: 2 Front End Devs (1-3 yrs exp & 4+ yrs exp) 1 Full Stack Dev (1-3 yrs
exp) 1 Back End Dev (1-3 yrs exp)

Apply here under DataTech: [https://www.l2inc.com/jobs-
at-l2](https://www.l2inc.com/jobs-at-l2)

Feel free to contact Sydnee Hosler in Technical Recruitment by email at
Sydnee@l2inc.com

------
m90
ecosia | Tree Planting DevOps Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA,
www.ecosia.org

Ecosia is a pioneering social business and one of the first B-Corps in Europe.
As part of our mission to cultivate a more environmentally, socially and
economically sustainable world, we want to plant a billion native trees by
2020.

We are looking for a passionate full-stack developer, with a focus on DevOps
to join us in Berlin! This is a great opportunity to become part of an
inspiring team and shape a product used by millions of users.

What you’ll be doing:

\- Take ownership of our infrastructure automation codebase and lead our
efforts in updating and maintaining it

\- Monitor and make decisions regarding our servers and hardware
infrastructure

\- Join a supportive, cross-functional team and write code that touches all
parts of the stack \- Help us build and improve our products and make our
users happy

\- Collaborate closely with our product manager and the other engineers

More about our business and the role is available at:
[https://ecosia.workable.com/j/A0B1EAD071](https://ecosia.workable.com/j/A0B1EAD071)

------
sometimesjames
Hadean | SYSTEMS PROGRAMMER (Parallel Computing, Big Data) | London | ONSITE,
VISA

Hadean is working to eliminate the barriers to large-scale distributed
compute. We're rethinking every level of the stack, from isolation technology
to zero-allocation networking to distributed datastructures. The applications
of our technology range from financial market prediction and climate modelling
to deep learning and synthetic biology.

We're looking for a brilliant systems-level implementor to join us in London
who matches ≥6 of the following:

    
    
      • loves C
      • loves Rust
      • has a wide array of ambitious self-directed projects
      • has got their hands dirty writing technically complex systems, such as:
        ◦ a high-performance database/KV store
        ◦ an OS
        ◦ a programming language implementation
      • enjoys writing roughly–performance-optimal code
      • enjoys writing roughly–reliability-optimal code (static/bounded memory allocation)
      • has used EPOLLET
      • has used io_submit + O_DIRECT
      • has bypassed the Linux kernel (for fun and/or profit)
      • has written on top of paravirtualisation APIs
      • enjoys reverse engineering
      • [insert your own comparable points here]
    

Our team runs the gamut — systems, distributed systems, compilers, scientific
computing, professors, famous computer scientists — and is well-funded to
change the landscape of compute.

If intrigued, drop us an email with how you match up to the above list to
jobs@hadean.com

------
ElenaADEX
Berlin, Germany | The ADEX GmbH (DMP, Big Data)| Senior DevOps Engineer |
ONSITE | [https://short.sg/j/1177207](https://short.sg/j/1177207)

At ADEX we are working on a real Big Data scale (we are talking about
processing 400 TB of raw data in real time). We analyze billions of requests
daily using one of the biggest Big Data clusters in Europe (110 local
servers). We love automation, so we use tools like Puppet and Cloudera on a
daily basis, and always try to minimize the manual interactions. Some of the
new technologies that we are using right now are Spark, Hadoop, Kafka and
Docker.

We are looking for a Senior DevOps Engineer who will take up the challenge of
updating our architecture to continue improving our real time functionality.
As a Senior DevOps Engineer, you will help the team with maintaining, growing
and optimizing the existing fleet of Linux servers. Furthermore, you will
architect the infrastructure behind our application’s backend, creating
scalable services, frameworks and storage solutions in PHP, Java, Python and
Go. You will be challenged with the amounts of data/requests we manage to
process daily, and upcoming projects which will put even more pressure and
require new approaches and infrastructure stacks in the future.

Apart from the challenges mentioned above, there are a few things we can offer
apart from those listed in the job description. From the company side, you can
expect a lot of freedom, trust and flexibility. From our DevOps wizard you can
expect professionalism and reliability from eye to eye level. He is a person
who is really motivated, committed and keeps up with new technologies by
visiting meet ups and conferences.

We are around 30 people in the company, half of the team works on tech
positions. 15 employees are male, the other 15 female. The ADEX is based in
Berlin with a small customer support team based in Hamburg. As we are a small
company, we have many 1-person teams and we would like to have at least two
people working on the same team, that's why the position is open.

We are pretty flexible and chilled, and very tech- and product-focused. We
work in a cutting-edge industry, so we encourage our employees to try new
technologies, go to meet-ups, workshops and conferences. We are not afraid of
trying and failing because we strongly believe in learning from mistakes.

If you have any questions, please get in touch: elena@theadex.com

------
lnnguyen
LinkedIn | Sunnyvale, CA & San Francisco, CA| Full-Time | On-Site | Senior
Android & iOS Developers

LinkedIn connects the world's professionals to make them more productive and
successful. With more than 500 million members worldwide, including executives
from every Fortune 500 company, LinkedIn is the world's largest professional
network on the Internet.

Send resumes to lnnguyen@linkedin.com

------
BakaKuna
Groningen, The Netherlands, ONSITE

Devhouse Spindle| Android Developer | Groningen, The Netherlands | ONSITE
|[https://jobs.wearespindle.com/android-
developer](https://jobs.wearespindle.com/android-developer)

Spindle is looking for an Android developer to help us achieve our purpose of
bringing open and free communication to the mobile world.

------
dopplesoldner
Calipsa | Front-end engineers | London | Onsite www.calipsa.io

We automate video based monitoring and analysis using Deep Learning. Currently
seeking front end engineers to bring data visualisations to life.

Our investors have collectively backed the likes of Facebook, Airbnb, Slack,
Transferwise, Citymapper among others.

Stack: C++, Python, Javascript (Node / React), AWS, Google Cloud Platform,
Docker

Email rashid.khan@calipsa.io

------
reza_n
Varnish Software | Software Engineer | New York City (NYC), NY

C, Linux

Varnish Software is the company behind Varnish Cache, the popular open source
caching proxy. Looking for a full time engineer who is comfortable working
with Varnish Cache and VCL, C, Linux, HTTP and with client facing
interactions. Full benefits, all skill levels considered.

If you are interested, please email: reza AT varnish-software DOT com

------
gtobon
nviCRO ([https://www.invicro.com/](https://www.invicro.com/)) | Full Stack,
Perl Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

Make an impact at a dynamic and growing life sciences company that provides
medical imaging services and software to the drug development community.
inviCRO is currently seeking an experienced Web Engineers to join our growing
software team.

For more details, see our postings: * Full Stack:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0heov](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0heov)
* Perl:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mrb8](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mrb8)

Please apply on our site (above) or email white [at] invicro [dot] com
directly with your resume/CV. Our interview process includes 1-2 phone
interviews followed by a potential on-site interview/visit to our offices.

------
jodo34
Outbrain | New York City | Security & Network Engineer | Full-time |ONSITE

We help publishers connect with customers through content marketing.

You’ll help build out our infrastructure and primarily work with Linux, AWS
and Fortigate. Plus, help keep us up to date on all things security.

We’re a dedicated group with a fun office and try not to take ourselves too
seriously.

Email jcarson@outbrain.com if you’re interested!

------
rehashstudio
re# studio | Multiple Roles | REMOTE Freelance/Contract + ONSITE FT

We are a software company based in Brooklyn, NYC. Our team creates websites,
mobile apps and VR experiences. Our clients range from fast-growing startups
to some of the world’s largest enterprises.

We are currently seeking to fill multiple roles, including 4
contract/freelance PT positions for which we will consider REMOTE, as well as
1 ONSITE FT position:

REMOTE | Freelance/Contract | Sr. iOS Developer REMOTE | Freelance/Contract |
Sr. React + react-native Developer REMOTE | Freelance/Contract | Sr. Python +
Django Developer REMOTE | Freelance/Contract | WordPress Developer ONSITE |
FULLTIME | Senior Developer

Please email us: info {at} rehashstudio {dot} com with your resume, sample
work/experience, and/or Github profile. Freelancers/contractors, please
include your rate.

Our hiring process typically includes an introductory phone call followed by a
short coding challenge via Hangout.

Please: no recruiters or agencies.

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite & Remote | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA,
Aliso Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney AUS,
Bellevue WA

Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization. You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if:

* You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-side React & Redux, AngularJS, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 5million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our top rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions) *Note: We are
also hiring for the following roles: Big Data DBA (Vertica), Solutions
Architect (West Coast), Sr. Data Scientist (NYC, Boulder, Ventura CA),
Business Intelligence Analyst (NYC, London), Application Support (all levels,
Globally), Network & Security Manager (Ventura CA), Information Security
Engineer (Boulder CO, Ventura CA)

~~~
joerickard
Can confirm, good place to work.

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with about 65 people, generating rich biological data
at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere doing biology and
disease research. We have literally millions of images from experiments we
conducted in our lab, and we generate terabytes more each week. We’ve gotten
more than $2M in multiple grants from the NIH, and last fall closed a $15M
series A led by Lux Capital. We’re using imaging experiments to turn human
cell experiments into massive amounts of rich biological data so we can find
treatments using ML and data science for many diseases as fast as possible.
Yoshua Bengio (one of the fathers of deep learning) just became an advisor for
our ML work.

We’re looking for:

* Software Engineers: Looking for highly experienced full-stack and backend senior/principal-level engineers who like interacting heavily with internal customers and building complex systems quickly, for a good cause. No bio background needed.

* Data Scientists/ML researchers: Looking for highly experienced senior/principal-level data scientists and machine learning researchers who want a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
DLinDeepSoma
OSARO INC | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite | Deep Learning Research
Scientists & Engineers | Deep Learning/Machine Learning Engineers | Software
Engineers/DevOps

At Osaro, we're creating machine intelligence software that combines state-of-
the-art perception with powerful adaptive decision-making abilities to help
computer and robotic systems act efficiently and intelligently. You would
collaborate with existing team members with expertise spanning reinforcement
learning, computer vision, hardware architecture, robotics and more. Osaro is
developing large-scale machine learning products that need to interface with
customers’ complex software environments as well as interface with a variety
of robotic hardware and sensors.

\- Deep Learning Research Scientists & Engineers: Seeking world-class deep
learning experts with broad background in machine learning. As a research
engineer, you will be uniquely positioned in our team to work on large-scale
machine intelligence problems and push forward the frontiers of AI
technologies.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490805](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490805)

\- Deep Learning/Machine Learning Engineers: You will develop products based
on advanced deep learning algorithms. As a deep learning engineer, you are
involved in all stages of algorithm development from inception and initial
implementation to evaluation and all the way to a deployable production
quality algorithm.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809)

\- Software Engineers/DevOps: As a software engineer, your job will be to
maintain and develop the software infrastructure to interface with robotic
hardware and a variety of sensors, acquire data, run experiments in both
simulation and on real physical systems, programmatically store, access, and
analyze results, developing dashboards and monitoring tools, and train and
reliably deploy machine learning models across cloud based and local
resources.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453)

We are willing to sponsor the right candidates as well. Please apply directly
on our website. Thanks!
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/](http://www.osaro.com/careers/)

------
i3rdna
Thunderhead | iOS Mobile Engineer | Manchester, NH, US | Full-time | ONSITE |

[https://www.thunderhead.com/](https://www.thunderhead.com/)

I am looking for an iOS Mobile Engineer to join our team and help us build a
native SDK that mobile engineers would be excited to use in their apps.

Interested? Email me: apop [at] thunderhead [dot] com

------
JaydLawrence
Careicon | Preston, GB (UK) | ONSITE | Permanent | Full-time | £18,000 -
£20,000 | Junior Frontend Developer.

[https://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Careicon/jobs/Junior-Front-
End-...](https://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Careicon/jobs/Junior-Front-End-
Developer-bb79e53a677acc44)

------
insidiuos
betaworks (new stealth startup) | Full Stack developer | New York | ONSITE,
Full Time, [https://www.betaworks.com/](https://www.betaworks.com/)

If you're obsessed with startups, hacking, and exceptional products - and want
to be the first and lead technical person in a funded stealth startup we are
building we want to hear from you.

Betaworks is a New York-based startup studio. We build companies in-house as
well as invest and accelerate. We also build communities. We're a diverse
team, but we have one thing in common: we're all passionate builders. Some of
the companies we’ve built from the studio are Giphy, Dots, bitly, Digg,
Instapaper, Tweetdeck, and Chartbeat, among others. At betaworks we are
focused on building for tomorrow. We are continually thinking, ideating and
creating around what we’re passionate about: growing startups.

Email - samc [at] betaworks [dot] com

------
sh_at_aws
Amazon Mechanical Turk is hiring SDEs and Technical Product Managers in
Seattle

Please email turk-jobs@amazon.com if you're interested

------
nphippen
CONVERGYS Analytics | REMOTE or DENVER |FULL TIME | Dev Ops Lead

We are a motivated team that needs to scale to meet the demand for our new app
Launching in Azure we need someone to handle all CI / CD / Build / Release
tasks Full benefits, free to control and guide the team as you want!

Contact me @ neil.phippen@convergys.com for a deep dive!

------
JaydLawrence
Careicon | Preston, GB (UK) | partial REMOTE | Contract | £300 - £400 per day
| React Js Developer.

[https://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Careicon/jobs/React-Js-
Contract...](https://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Careicon/jobs/React-Js-
Contractor-a4cccfb8f75a8761)

------
runna-othman
Neighborhoods.com is hiring an ONSITE Software Engineer. (Chicago, IL) Apply:
www.neighborhoods.com/careers

Who We Are:

Neighborhoods.com is a real estate resource that helps people find the perfect
home as well as the ideal neighborhood. We believe that the neighborhood you
live in is just as important as the home you live in. The people, places,
schools and amenities that surround your home have an enormous impact on your
quality of life. When you're looking for a place to live, you aren't just
picking out a house. You are also deciding who your children will play with
and who you might become friends with. So while many people search for their
dream house, we believe you should look for your dream home. And your
neighborhood is a huge part of that dream.

Software Engineers are responsible for developing and maintaining
Neighborhoods.com as well as our other products. Specific tasks include new
feature development, data management and integration, enhancing our existing
feature set, and designing technical solutions to complex problems. This is an
excellent opportunity if you like working with newer technologies and toolsets
to solve difficult problems..

Essential Qualifications:

Knowledge of at least one object-oriented programming language (we use PHP)
Experience with framework usage and best practices Understanding of common web
stacks (apache, nginx, etc.) Experience working with relational database
systems (MySQL, Postgres, etc.) and NoSQL databases. An interest in working
with new technologies

What You'll be doing:

Developing code and technical designs for existing and new products, with a
strong focus on quality, performance and maintainability. Working in a
microservice-oriented suite of applications written mostly in PHP. Using tools
including AWS, Docker, Vagrant, Terraform and Jenkins to deploy to dynamic,
scalable environments. Participating in our engineering culture, with an
emphasis on contributing ideas, thoughts, and constructive feedback regarding
the work of others on our team. Working with the engineering team to
continually define and refine our technical practices and toolsets.
Collaborating with designers, front-end developers, and product stakeholders
to deliver technical solutions to complex problems. Creating and managing data
integrations with large, complex third party data stores. Assisting with
interviewing, onboarding, and training engineers as they join the team.
Participating in code reviews, both of your code and of others.

------
JaydLawrence
Careicon | Preston, GB (UK) | ONSITE | Permanent | Full-time | £30,000 -
£35,000 | DevOps Engineer.

[https://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Careicon/jobs/Devop-
Engineer-29...](https://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Careicon/jobs/Devop-
Engineer-29129bf488ebae71)

------
whitperson
Sailthru | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Scrum Master | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Junior Data Scientist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru helps the world's most innovative retailers and digital publishers
build deeper and longer lasting relationships with their customers. Sailthru-
powered email, web, and mobile experiences drive higher revenue, improve
customer lifetime value and eliminate churn.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'll be able to tackle complex challenges of
scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have strategic
impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

Sailthru Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

We are also hiring for non-Engineering roles as well:

Sailthru | Enterprise Sales Director | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Solutions Consultant | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Customer Success Associate | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Manager, Channel Alliances | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Manager, Channel Alliances | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Customer Success Associate | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Client Support Engineer | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

~~~
mucle6
Has the Junior Data Scientist Role been filled in the past 5 hours?

------
davezatch
Uberall | Frontend Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-time, Onsite, Visa |
[https://uberall.com/en/careers?postingId=mp0mmqv](https://uberall.com/en/careers?postingId=mp0mmqv)

WE ARE UBERALL – We are a tech-startup from Berlin that develops Europe's
leading Geomarketing Platform.

It is our mission to contribute to this evolution by bringing online
everything that's local, to provide complete and accurate information whenever
and wherever needed - On our phones and on our tablets. On our PCs and in our
in-car GPS systems. On websites and in apps. For known use-cases and upcoming
opportunities.

We are a very ambitious company and are proud to focus on engineering. By now
we have a very professional, skilled and fun team. Our tech stack is built on
Groovy and Grails + enterprise proven technologies like Hibernate, Tomcat,
Redis on the back-end side, and HTML5, JavaScript (ES2015, React, Redux,
etc.), LESS, dogfooding our own REST API on the front-end.

We are looking for Frontend Engineers (m/f) to support our tech team. You will
be working closely with product development and be responsible for turning
their wildest dreams into reality.

About you:

\- You take ownership of your work, & for you a feature is done when it makes
using the product a better experience for all users

\- Passion for all things in the browser, experience with modern frontend web
technologies

\- Creativity! We're open here, and if you've got a great idea, we want to
know about it

\- You understand the importance of quality and testing, you value automated
testing as much as we do and see it as an integral part of the process

\- You value maintainability, so clean & organized code goes without saying

What you would do at uberall:

\- Build extensible widgets, pushing for the simplest integration of our
latest functionality

\- Develop our web-apps that our customers use every day to manage anywhere
from 50 to 10s of thousands of business listings

\- Build a reference connection to our extensive Rest API that both our
partners and our own client apps us

To apply:
[https://uberall.com/en/careers?postingId=mp0mmqv](https://uberall.com/en/careers?postingId=mp0mmqv)
or send an email to jobs@uberall.com.

------
sendgridee
Do you have experience working on high scale with distributed systems and
either solr/elasticsearch?

SendGrid is hiring for a Senior Software Engineer to work on their Marketing
Campaigns product in Redwood City, CA.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/81bcde1](http://grnh.se/81bcde1)

------
lexi-mono
Hey everyone, sorry if this is a bit off-topic.

Every month I scan the previous months’ Who Is Hiring thread and build stats
around the most popular languages.

Hope someone finds this useful. Constructive feedback welcome.

[http://langstats.azurewebsites.net/](http://langstats.azurewebsites.net/)

------
cargomatecrew
CargoMate Technologies | Front-end JavaScript Engineer | Richmond Upon Thames
| Onsite, Full-time, £25K-£65K + 0.25-2% Equity, www.cargomate.co.uk

CargoMate Technologies brings innovative efficiency to the container shipping
industry.

We’re developing a range of applications and technologies to record, monitor
and analyse container ship cargo operations (i.e. the process of moving
containers on and off a ship in port), to ensure ships depart early and
consume less fuel on voyage. Our long-term goal is to bring the widespread
adoption of autonomous technologies to merchant ships.

Voyages by ship are legally classed as ‘adventures’. We see CargoMate as an
adventure too; driven by passionate problem solvers who are resilient when
faced with a storm. We reach our destination by working as one crew.

We are backed by one of the UK’s most successful tech accelerators,
Entrepreneur First.

We care about our craft and it’s important to us that you do as well. We’re
looking for someone who’s willing to learn on the job, as well as teach
others. You write code that you’re proud of as you know you and your team
members will be the ones maintaining and adding new features to it.

You’ll work on a customer facing React.js website as well as an Android only
React Native app. You don’t have to know our whole tech stack but it’s
important that you’re willing to learn.

You’ll collaborate closely with the CTO as we turn our proof of concept into
an MVP ready for production. You’ll build new features, do code reviews,
mentor future team members as well as have mentors around you.

We keep up to date with the latest tech but know that bleeding edge usually
puts you in an unstable spot. Our projects are written in Javascript,
React.js, React Native and all use ES6.

For this role, Javascript skills and culture fit are more important than a
formal education. We don’t do whiteboard interviews or ask you how many golf
balls fit in a 747. You will get to show that you know what you’re doing by
coding on your own machine as part of the interview process.

We see coding as a way of communication, it’s therefore important that you
have excellent communication skills as well as fluency in written and spoken
English.

Our intention is to enable remote working and flexible working hours as soon
as we can. As this is one of our first hires, we need you full-time on-site in
our offices in central Richmond upon Thames.

crew@cargomate.co.uk

------
thebrain
Achievers [http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | Developers &
More | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Full-time, ONSITE

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for developers of all shapes and sizes. Please don't apply if you're a
jerk though, we don't hire assholes. He are some of our current requisitions:

Designer -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653776651180cf#.WZCtz...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653776651180cf#.WZCtzNK6VfU.gmail)

Lead, Software Developer -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026515873404599d#.WZCmT...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026515873404599d#.WZCmT_Vzxts.gmail)

Sr. Android Developer -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502651587360837bc#.WZCmc...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502651587360837bc#.WZCmcEXriTY.gmail)

Sr. Database Admin -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po150265158737332666#.WZCox...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po150265158737332666#.WZCoxBOqzBM.gmail)

Sr. Front-End Developer -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653701813d2f8d#.WZCtC...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653701813d2f8d#.WZCtCgtCjFk.gmail)

Sr. Manager, Engineering -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026537402314a818#.WZCtM...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026537402314a818#.WZCtMh3n-Ok.gmail)

Sr. Product Manager -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026537402375cbaa#.WZCtQ...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026537402375cbaa#.WZCtQXSekto.gmail)

Sr. Software Engineer
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026513027713180d#.WZCkT...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026513027713180d#.WZCkTYzOKdM.gmail)

Sr. User Experience Designer -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653776737016d4#.WZCtV...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653776737016d4#.WZCtVLuCsGc.gmail)

------
stegro32
tech.palatinategroup.com: (spabreaks|yourgolftravel).com | Full Stack/Frontend
Developers | London, UK |

Full-time Team of ~26 people (developers, designers, infrastructure) in a
mature travel company (~250 people, ~100m GBP turnover, sending 300k people on
holiday every year), working on customer-facing and internal (mostly-)web-
based applications.

Things we do/use (in no particular order): pair programming, TDD, small cross-
functional teams, Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, Javascript (sometimes with
ReactJS), Puppet, Vagrant, Webpack, Varnish, HAProxy, Node.js, Git, RSpec,
Jasmine.

Interview process: two rounds, first always remote, second on-site where
possible - first is a (sometimes technical) chat (~30-45 minutes), second is
pair programming with a few of our team (up to 2 hours).

To apply / ask questions: sophie@yourgolftravel.com

------
sometimesjames
Hadean | RESEARCH ENGINEER (Big Data) | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA

Hadean is working to eliminate the barriers to large-scale distributed
compute. We're rethinking every level of the stack, from isolation technology
to zero-allocation networking to distributed datastructures. The applications
of our technology range from financial market prediction and climate modelling
to deep learning and synthetic biology.

What we need from you

    
    
      • Autonomous - Able to construct a case study without supervision
      • Adaptable - Able to learn new domains quickly, like genomics or the intricacies of linear algebra
      • Algorithmic expertise - We are parallelising complex applications, and you will be deciding what data to send, and when.
    

What we can offer you

    
    
      • Interesting problems where you can apply the full range of your CS knowledge and skills 
        ◦ high-level software architecture
        ◦ low-level debugging
        ◦ theoretical understanding of computing
      • Cool environment - We're still very small
      • Impact - Big clients, and every line of code matters
      • Novel work - Solving problems that no one else has been able to
    

If this excites you and you match ≥4 of the following, we’d love to hear from
you:

    
    
      • Loves C, C++, and/or Rust
      • Has a wide array of ambitious, self-directed projects
      • Able to work at various levels of stack, high to low-level
      • Able to reason about the space, time, communication complexity, and requirements of different algorithms
      • Enjoy implementing sophisticated algorithms
      • Solved problems using distributed and/or shared-memory parallelism
      • Enjoy performance optimisation and low-level debugging
    

Drop us an email and tell us how you match up at jobs@hadean.com

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON | ONSITE

We're a bootstrapped startup offering mail marketing for up to 10x cheaper
than MailChimp. Looking for an onsite PHP developer to join us - experience of
AWS essential.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
HiringMedallia
(Pre IPO) Medallia is Hiring Software Engineers and Managers - McLean, VA

Who do we need: Sr. Manager - Front End Engineering (React), Sr. Manager -
Backend Engineering, All levels of Backend Engineers (Java), All levels of
Front End Engineers

Apply Here: [http://www.medallia.com/open-
positions/](http://www.medallia.com/open-positions/) or email me at
hcassano@medallia.com

Tech Stack: Frontend- Angular, ReactJS and also develops compositional or
backend-for-frontend services using NodeJS and GraphQL. The aforementioned
services are deployed in our microservices environment, which is based on
Docker, Mesos, Aurora, and Linkerd.

Backend engineering is a pure Java shop that currently develops on Java 8 and
depends on the same infrastructure as our Frontend engineering teams.

What do we do? Medallia enables companies to make customer experience
improvement easy by systematically capturing customer feedback everywhere and
in real-time delivering insights and actions to every employee, from the
c-suite, to the front line—so companies can create experiences customers love.

------
jasonrosenbaum
Worldwide, REMOTE (or in Washington, DC), full time, $75-$95k (negotiable for
the right person). Frontend engineer with Action Network
([https://actionnetwork.org](https://actionnetwork.org))

We are Action Network. We build technology for the progressive movement in a
unique not-for-profit model; we create SaaS solutions with a social mission.
Fast Company called our platform “the backbone of the anti-Trump organizing
efforts.” [https://www.fastcompany.com/3069132/this-tech-platform-is-
th...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3069132/this-tech-platform-is-the-backbone-
of-the-anti-trump-organizing-efforts)

We are the technology behind the Women’s March, People’s Climate March, Swing
Left, Indivisible groups around the country, the AFL-CIO, Daily Kos, and
hundreds of other progressive organizations. Our platform creates new
possibilities for collaboration and mobilization that is meeting a real need
for the progressive movement. We are a small team that is growing rapidly, and
we are expanding our technology significantly.

You are an excellent frontend/javascript developer or engineer, well-versed in
today’s rapidly changing frontend and javascript landscape. You are
experienced working with a small, dedicated team of product managers,
designers, and backend engineers to build web-driven software, especially SaaS
offerings. You know how to make hard choices, balancing perfectionism when
it's possible with just getting it done when you have to so you can ship on
time and on budget. You think outside the box to find solutions and thrive on
both collaborative and independent problem solving. You are independent and
ready to own a product’s frontend implementation from start to finish. And you
are looking for a job where ideals are matched by a solid business that is
growing rapidly and making a difference in the world.

You'd be joining a small, flexible, largely remote team with a lot of autonomy
and the chance to make foundational tech choices, rather than dealing with
legacy systems, with the potential to ship products that immediately impact
the world. Hiring process includes phone interviews, small take-home projects,
and some pair programming.

More details here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/16JknptHKk5jfNoptQhw7v5Kw...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16JknptHKk5jfNoptQhw7v5Kw6adAKcRyDqV2uKvPfGw/edit?pli=1#)

Apply with a resume/CV and a portfolio/github account at
resumes@actionnetwork.org. Happy to answer any questions!

Edited to add: Should mention, excellent benefits. Generous leave and vacation
policies, health care, 401k grant, etc...

------
gorkemcetin
Looking forward to working with remote, full time, full stack developers
(Countly Analytics):

[https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-developer/](https://count.ly/full-stack-
node-js-developer/)

Apply with your CV + GitHub account to hello@count.ly

------
timmyb
Wanderu | Boston, MA | Onsite

Start-up disrupting the train/bus industry. Python, Go, Node, React, Neo4j,
Postgres, MongoDB

Currently looking for:

\- Senior Front End Engineer (Universal React, ES7, Node)

\- Data Analyst (Postgres)

\- Any other talented individuals who think our stack is pretty sweet!

Apply at jobs@wanderu.com and reference that you found our posting on Hacker
News.

------
ashok-s
integral.io | detroit, mi | onsite | full-time | agile engineer

Software is eating the automobile: We offer automakers with the agility and
innovation of a startup. As the automotive industry shifts toward new
technologies, we integrate the latest advances with established capabilities.

Developers with courage: We are a recently launched Detroit-based startup
focused on helping our automotive clients by delivering better software than
they have ever seen before. Our team is looking for software practitioners who
are dedicated to writing amazing code in order to deliver critical products
and systems.

Collaborative craftsmanship: We want developers with all types of experience
and a passion to make yourself and those around you better every day. We
practice paired programming to share our knowledge while focusing on quality,
so you should be comfortable writing code with another person for 6-8 hours
each day.

Test driven development and transportation: We have all worked for companies
who pay lip service to the idea of being agile or doing test driven
development. Not here. We challenge ourselves and our clients to deliver code
that keeps on giving long after it was first written. If you love arguing
about TDD or IOC containers over a cold beverage and then taking that
conversation and applying to critical applications in the automotive space,
you will fit right in at Integral.

Things We Love to See: ● Passion to learn and share knowledge with others ●
Proficiency in a modern front-end and back-end technology stack ● Experience
with TDD and XP ● Fluency in cloud deployment and 12-Factor app methodology ●
A comfort interfacing with clients to understand and translate their product
requirements ● A code sample you’re proud (and permitted) to walk us through

Benefits Competitive salary, Equity for early employees, Growth opportunities
with a rapidly growing company, Daily catered breakfast, Weekly catered lunch
& learn sessions, Latest hardware and equipment, Team offsites, Medical plan,
Fitness membership reimbursement

Send a cover letter and resume to careers@integral.io

------
cameron_s_hunt
Tampa, FL, ONSITE, US Citizen, Full time, 3 positions: 1) $110-$125k, Data
Scientist, $95-105k Senior Software Dev, $70-$80k, SysAdmin. SOFWERX
(www.sofwerx.org) - non-profit that does collaborative, open prototyping
development for US Special Operations Command.

------
nullstring123
San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, Technical Co-founder

Looking for a technical co-founder to work with me on a project that I'm
working on (Mobile retail + AI).

I currently work as a S/W engineer at a research lab of an internet search
company :)

Drop me a line at harsh.version.1 {at} gmail.com

------
txase
stackery.io | Portland, OR | Onsite | Full-Time | Senior Frontend Engineer
(ReactJS)

At Stackery we’re building the first ops solution for serverless
infrastructures. We help our customers design, deploy, and monitor their
infrastructure built on top of cloud infrastructure providers like AWS Lambda
and Azure Functions.

The Stackery dashboard helps our customers build serverless apps. We are
looking for a frontend engineer who can help us take our dashboard to the next
level.

See full job description at [https://www.stackery.io/jobs/senior-frontend-
engineer-06-201...](https://www.stackery.io/jobs/senior-frontend-
engineer-06-2017)

Apply by sending your resume to workwithus@stackery.io

------
87maza
CACI Communications Division | Javascript Ninjas / DevOps Ninjas / Database
Ninjas | Aberdeen Proving Ground, MD | Onsite Must be US Citizen and able to
maintain and secret clearance.

CACI is building an application to improve US Army communications systems.
This is as greenfield as it gets for modern military applications. This
project will be fielded by Soldiers, you will see the end result of your code.

Our dev team is expanding from 12 to 19 by the end of the year, we're looking
for mostly mid to senior level folks. We're willing to entertain a few
juniors.

We've sourced our current devs from all over the US (CA, CO, MD, VA, DC, NY,
PA). Our senior devs have experience from all levels startup, big business,
self-employed, and defense contracting. We have a lot to teach beyond code.

We're looking for: Javascript Ninjas - React, Redux, ES6, Webpack, Jest
Database Ninjas - PostgreSQL, Apache SolR, SPARK, Kafka, Scala(maybe), DevOps
Ninjas - Puppet, Chef, Ansible, VMs, AWS, Docker

You can reach me directly at martin.maza@caci.com to avoid the all recruiter
shuffle. Send me your github/resume/contact info

Here's our job listings: [http://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/Id/1160611/Sr-Full-
Stack-Dev...](http://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/Id/1160611/Sr-Full-Stack-
Developer-\(Secret-Must-Be-Obtainable\)-Aberdeen-Proving-Ground/)

[http://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/Id/1287003/Sr-Front-End-
Web-...](http://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/Id/1287003/Sr-Front-End-Web-
Developer-\(Secret\)-Aberdeen-Proving-Ground/)

[http://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/Id/1156291/Sr-Web-
Developer-...](http://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/Id/1156291/Sr-Web-Developer-UI-
UX-\(Secret-Must-Be-Obtainable\)-Aberdeen-Proving-Ground/)

[http://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/Id/1281138/Sr-DevOps-
Enginee...](http://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/Id/1281138/Sr-DevOps-
Engineer-\(Secret\)-Aberdeen-Proving-Ground/)

[http://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/Id/1281130/Sr-Database-
Admin...](http://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/Id/1281130/Sr-Database-
Administrator-\(Secret\)-Aberdeen-Proving-Ground/)

~~~
33W
I see on the jobs page that it must be current, are able to sponsor
clearances?

------
cagataygurturk
eBay (mobile.de) | iOS & Android Engineers | Berlin, DE

[https://jobs.ebayinc.com/job/berlin/ios-developer-
f-m/403/51...](https://jobs.ebayinc.com/job/berlin/ios-developer-
f-m/403/5154709) [https://jobs.ebayinc.com/job/berlin/android-developer-
f-m/40...](https://jobs.ebayinc.com/job/berlin/android-developer-
f-m/403/5019706)

I am hiring manager at mobile.de, the biggest car marketplace of Germany and
subsidiary of eBay, and we are looking for iOS and Android developers.

Feel free to submit your application using the links above.

------
Eforce21
eForce21 GmbH | Munich | Germany | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://www.eforce21.com/en/](https://www.eforce21.com/en/)

Who we are? eForce21 is your local expert for modern, innovative and reliable
enterprise software and IT solutions. We design innovative and sustainable IT
architectures and develop customised, cost-effective and user-friendly
software, cloud and Internet solutions. Hence, we apply technologies from the
21st Century!

We have a need to strengthen our already motivated consultant team here in
Munich and therefore we are looking for * Java Developers * .NET Developers

Up for the challenge? Then just send your CV to: jobs@eForce21.com

------
matthall28
SpringboardVR | Remote | Full Time | $73k to $114k

Full Stack Web Developer, Laravel and VueJS

[https://springboardvr.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fwne/](https://springboardvr.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fwne/)

------
wklaynman
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Front-end Engineers - Security Engineers - Engineering Managers and more!

[http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email jobs@justworks.com

------
bbhughes12
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility backend
applications in Ruby, building advanced React front-ends, leveraging graph
databases and machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for
users both internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the
customer experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools
to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196)

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/774428](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/774428)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492)

Senior Software Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918

Software Engineer-iOS:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99598](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99598)

Senior Front-End Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44922](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44922)

Software Development Engineer in Test:
boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/88244

Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937)

Senior Data Scientist: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/582519

Director of Data Science:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/111879](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/111879)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers).

------
nickbf
goodlord.co | Typescript/React Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://workat.goodlord.co](https://workat.goodlord.co)

goodlord.co | Scala Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://workat.goodlord.co](https://workat.goodlord.co)

goodlord.co | Devops Engineer (AWS/Kubernetes) | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://workat.goodlord.co](https://workat.goodlord.co)

Goodlord exists to streamline the lettings process for agents, landlords and
tenants.

We're hiring at various levels of experience so get in touch! (minimum 2 years
solid industry experience)

nick+hn@goodlord.co

------
jasonwong88
carwow | London | ONSITE | Junior, Mid & Senior Full Stack Ruby Developers

carwow is the most convenient, stress-free way to find and buy a new car, at a
price you can be confident in.

We’re a driven, energetic startup with a team of 140+ based in central London
and Munich. We’ve raised over £48m in funding since we launched, so we’re
growing fast. We’re relentlessly driven and constantly asking ourselves how we
can make carwow better.

We love Ruby, JavaScript, Git, TDD, and OSS and use a bunch of other
technologies daily; Haml, Sass, Heroku, AWS being the most usual suspects.

Salaries range from £35k to £75k (dependant on skills and experience).

For more info, please contact jason.wong@carwow.co.uk

------
jasonwong88
carwow | London | ONSITE | Junior, Mid & Senior Full Stack Ruby Developers

carwow is the most convenient, stress-free way to find and buy a new car, at a
price you can be confident in.

We’re a driven, energetic startup with a team of 140+ based in central London
and Munich. We’ve raised over £48m in funding since we launched, so we’re
growing fast. We’re relentlessly driven and constantly asking ourselves how we
can make carwow better.

We love Ruby, JavaScript, Git, TDD, and OSS and use a bunch of other
technologies daily; Haml, Sass, Heroku, AWS being the most usual suspects.

Salaries range from £35k to £75k (dependant on skills and experience).

For more info, please contact jason.wong@carwow.co.uk

------
stevemorrison
DevOps - Onsite (Vauxhall, London) - £50-60k stevem@nutmeg.com for more
details

------
tluyben2
Worldwide, remote, must love travel, months of the year will be in Thailand,
U.K. And Aus, but generally all over.

Well funded company in the payment card space.

Technologies: .NET, HTML5, asm, C , Python

Looking for a senior dev.

Please check my profile for contact information!

------
mstockton
CircleUp | San Francisco | Senior Data Engineer | REMOTE OK (U.S. only)

CircleUp harnesses the power of big data & machine learning to discover the
fastest-growing companies in the consumer & retail sector:
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/software-is-disrupting-
venture-c...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/software-is-disrupting-venture-
capital-sector-1457326861) (or [https://s3.amazonaws.com/static-circleup-
com/wsj+article.pdf](https://s3.amazonaws.com/static-circleup-
com/wsj+article.pdf) if paywalled).

Our mission is to help entrepreneurs thrive by connecting them with the
capital & resources they need.

CircleUp has been named one of the Top 5 Most Disruptive Companies in Finance
by CNBC, one of the 50 Best Fintech Innovators by KPMG, and one of America's
Most Promising Companies by Forbes. We are backed by top-tier investors and
have a phenomenally talented team.

[https://circleup.com/about-us/](https://circleup.com/about-us/)

We are looking for a Senior Data Engineer who can help us scale our machine
learning data pipeline. We currently lean heavily on technologies like Python,
Postgres, and Dask, but this role will have substantial influence over our
technical architecture moving forward, so anything is on the table.

We are a distributed team, so remote candidates are welcome; you can work from
home and we'll fly you out to visit sunny San Francisco once a quarter (U.S.
based only please).

Please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/circleup/865a1064-39fe-41a2-aef9-2015d...](https://jobs.lever.co/circleup/865a1064-39fe-41a2-aef9-2015d597dcc5/apply)

------
sneha0298
Plivo | Bangalore, India (YCombinator-2012 Batch)

Plivo was founded in 2011 by Mike and Venky and was part of YCombinator batch
of 2012. Plivo is a fast-growing cloud telephony startup from Silicon Valley,
backed by the same investors as Skype, Facebook, Google, Dropbox, Lyft and
Airbnb. Our technology and customer-centric commitment has made us a leading
company in our industry. With over 40,000 customers in over 200+ countries,
our profitable business model has helped us continue to scale exponentially
year after year. Whatsapp, Netflix, CallRail, Mozilla, Zomato are our much
valued customers (to name a few).

TECH STACK WE USE: Golang, Django, Python, Flask, Redis, Postgres, Celery,
Nginx, Kamailio, FreeSWITCH, SIP, React, WebRTC, Linux, Android, iOS.

OPEN POSITIONS:

1\. SDE4
([https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADMuj37-xCC_y))

2\. SDE3
([https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADH5NGu5wCVWA))

3\. SDE2
([https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADPNfpT3zcvBe))

4\. SDE1
([https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADGFxh7RlBC0l))

5\. Sr. SDET
([https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADG9u1_H7uVFH))

6\. Product Manager
([https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/plivocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADLJnG_STVlu2))

Please visit our website for more details about Plivo and the open positions.
Web: [https://www.plivo.com/](https://www.plivo.com/) You can apply for the
jobs online and in case of any queries please contact sneha@plivo.com

------
flippable
Designer, Product Manager, and others | New York | Full Time |
www.flippable.org/careers

flippable is hiring for four positions: Product Manager, Product Designer,
Director of Marketing and Communications, and Director of Operations. We are
accepting applications on a rolling basis and hope to onboard these new roles
before this year’s state legislative elections in November. See more
information about flippable below.

We care deeply about building an inclusive, equitable, and nationally
representative team -- and thus designing our hiring process to minimize bias.
We are using principles from Project Include and are actively recruiting
individuals who share our passion for good government but may not yet have
heard of us.

 __Our democracy is upside down. We see partisan imbalance at all levels of
government -- but especially in our states. Over the past 10 years, the GOP
invested heavily in winning state elections in order to take control of
national elections. They passed laws suppressing voters and redrawing district
lines to give themselves a permanent majority in Congress. And if we don’t
take action at the state level, our system will continue to favor Republicans
through 2030.

But we can flip the script -- starting in the states. By flipping state
legislatures from red to blue, we can draw new Congressional maps and protect
voting rights, giving everyone an equal voice in our democracy. We can enact
progressive policies that protect our civil rights and expand the social
safety net. And we can build a Democratic bench, ensuring strong state and
federal leadership for decades to come.

Flippable is building a national movement to flip states from red to blue. We
empower voters, volunteers, and donors with information that both educates and
motivates them to support Democrats at the state level. Our primary activities
are:

Raising awareness: We produce original digital content that highlights the
critical role of state governments in a balanced democracy. Our content is
viewed over 10M times per month.

Running the numbers: We are building a model to identify which Democratic
candidates donors should invest in -- where their dollars and time will have
the greatest ROI. Our analysis shows where we are most likely to flip seats
and, ultimately, the state chambers that have the greatest impact on
redistricting and voting rights.

Supporting candidates: We show our community the highest-impact ways to get
involved through clear, tangible calls to action. Since November 2016, we have
raised $450,000 and deployed thousands of volunteers to support Democrats
running in the most critical -- and flippable -- races.

------
tonyleask
Dictionary.com | Multiple Developer Openings | Oakland, CA & Los Angeles, CA |
ONSITE, FTE, VISA, SALARY:DOE,
[http://www.dictionary.com](http://www.dictionary.com)

Do you love to build and launch products at consumer scale? Do you thrive in
small team environments? Do you have a strong preference for TDD / BDD or
similar development methodologies? Do you have a strong track record of
continuously improving great software? Each month, Dictionary.com helps more
than 70 million monthly users attain language success. Our leading mobile
applications have been downloaded more than 100 million times – and we are
just getting started! We are hard at work reinventing the dictionary as a
platform that will enable and inspire social connection, communication,
learning, creativity and expression in the connected world. We are looking for
experienced, full-stack software engineers who have dealt with the challenges
of scaling consumer applications.

Skills needed: \- Mastery at least one modern (PHP, JavaScript, Ruby) backend
stack. - Work experience with any of the following: Node, React or Angular.js.
- Solid understanding of both SQL and NoSQL; strong experience with at least
one NoSQL-database. - Strong knowledge of *nix.

Benefits: - Unlimited vacation - Competitive salary plus bonus - Great
benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k matching, legal insurance, pet
insurance) - Unlimited snacks/drinks, frozen yogurt and beer on tap in our
barcade (as in beer and arcades) - Relocation assistance (if moving to the SF
Bay Area) - Close to many public transit options (BART, Ferry, AC Transit) -
Subsidized dollars towards public transit or parking garage - Tuition
Reimbursement

OUR CURRENT OPENINGs Senior Software Engineer (Oakland):
[http://smrtr.io/d_HWGg](http://smrtr.io/d_HWGg) Full-Stack Developer
(Oakland): [http://smrtr.io/hLIKEA](http://smrtr.io/hLIKEA) Senior Software
Engineer (Los Angeles): [http://smrtr.io/2LpMkw](http://smrtr.io/2LpMkw)

For a list of all our current openings, visit:
[http://content.dictionary.com/about/careers](http://content.dictionary.com/about/careers)
(or e-mail jobs@dictionary.com)

About our company:
[http://content.dictionary.com](http://content.dictionary.com) For more jobs,
visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings)

~~~
smprk
This is awesome, thanks for sharing!

So I just applied via your careers site which was powered by
smartrecruiters.com .. I was also thinking of reaching out to employees and
then apply through their referral, so that they can get referral bonuses if
any, and it would be nicer for me as well to track the progress by talking to
a fellow developer. / Would you recommend I still do that? I would love to if
you are down for it.

------
profpandit
Goa (India) ONSITE We're developing an enterprise developer tool for the Mac.
We have a small house to work out of in Dona Paula, an outskirt of Panjim,
located in a quiet neighborhood, very close to the ocean. We're looking for 2
developers to pair up, initially for a 10 month period. The work involves UI
design and speech recognition algo design targeting the MacBook.

you can start working immediately. we will pay you a salary and offer
performance linked bonuses in the form of equity.

Goa is a great place to work and to hang out in.

email: rohit@khitchdee.net

------
stevemorrison
DevOps - AWS, Mesos/Marathon, Docker, Terraform, Prometheus, Linkerd ONSITE
(Vauxhall, London) More details: stevem@nutmeg.com

------
colinsidoti
Front-End Engineer - Full time or contract

We are looking for a talented front-end engineer with experience in
Javascript, HTML, and CSS3 (JQuery and/or React a plus). Initial engagement
would be for two months, but you can consider this as a direct audition for a
full-time position as a Lead Front-End Engineer.

You will report directly to the CTO, who is an experienced engineer focused on
technical architecture, product management, and back-end development. You will
turn our strong product vision first into living, breathing prototypes and
finished products.. You recognize that you are joining a young startup, and
sometimes that means being flexible with development priorities, and ready to
compromise on perfection if necessary.

As our first full-time Front-End Engineer, we expect you to bring a passion
for understanding our customer and delivering a superior experience for them.
This is an ideal role for you if you are an experienced engineer who is eager
to test yourself against the hardest front-end problem in the world (making
people care about financial planning). We are heavily focused on consumer
engagement and view our front-end experience as the most critical
differentiation for the business. We are building a top-tier engineering team
that will help us revolutionize the financial advice industry--you can expect
to work alongside a team that is as talented and hard-working as you are.

About Harbor

Harbor is improving America's retirement security. We are building software to
make high-quality financial planning accessible and affordable to the 65% of
Americans who are not receiving any today.

We provide our users with a beautiful, online experience to design a financial
plan that would cost thousands of dollars from a professional advisor. To
enable that, we are developing a financial planning platform that is automated
(where possible), intuitive, and educational to use. We are maniacally focused
on making it easier for the average American to actually think about their
finances, and are building a best-in-industry user experience to achieve that.

We are an early-stage start-up with a powerful mission and a small but high-
calibre founding team: 3 co-founders educated at Harvard and MIT, extensive
professional experience in financial services, management consulting, and
engineering, and are one of 10 teams in the Techstars Chicago accelerator
program.

Note: following the program's completion in October, we will relocate to
Boston, New York, or San Francisco, depending on what's best for the business.

If interested, please contact colin@harborpension.com with your resume and a
little about yourself.

------
fheisler
Opportunity@Work | Senior Software Developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE

We are looking for an experienced full-time developer who will work with our
small in-house product and engineering team to help us realize our vision of a
multi-sided labor marketplace designed to enable skills-based, inclusive
hiring that reaches millions of Americans. You will:

    
    
      - Collaborate with technical and nontechnical teammates across Opportunity@Work, providing technical feedback and mentorship around best practices
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Mentor and guide junior members of the development team
      - Develop technical solutions according to specification
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Help define interfaces with the diverse array of relevant tools and players (e.g., job boards used by job seekers, applicant tracking systems used by employers)
    
    

You are passionate about using technology in service of the most pressing and
complex social challenges. You are experienced in working in agile product
development teams. You have experience with and a track record of
demonstrating excellence across the following skills and technologies:

    
    
      - Front-end web development (HTML, CSS, Bootstrap)
      - Back-end data architecture (API design)
      - Object-oriented programming and at least one modern web framework (we use Rails)
      - Managing the software development lifecycle within a team; agile development
      - Making smart tradeoffs of efficiency/speed/reliability/maintainability
      - Following software development best practices (automated testing, code comments, etc)
      - Collaborating with nontechnical partners to effectively communicate technical outcomes
      - Taking a user-driven approach, finding effective solutions for users of diverse socioeconomic and educational backgrounds
    

You should also have:

    
    
      - Passion for our mission: You care deeply about workforce, social justice and inclusive training/hiring related issues.
      - Clear communication: You have good written and verbal communication skills with the ability to synthesize complex information into simple and engaging terms with your audience in mind.
      - People-centered approach: You enjoy engaging with people and have a talent for building and managing strong relationships that achieve outcomes. You are comfortable working in teams and can build rapport with people from diverse backgrounds and perspectives and use a human centered design approach to your work.
    

To apply, visit [https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-
team/#techhire](https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-team/#techhire)

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Front-end, Backend, Site Reliability Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both engineers who have been around the block many times, as well
as those who started their careers just a couple years ago. We’re looking for
engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a difference and who are
the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-mindedness, over
convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

~~~
alexbanks
Would you be willing to answer some questions via email?

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.Leadpages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | ON-SITE or
REMOTE | Now Hiring Senior Python Engineers, Senior Rails Developers, Senior
JS App Engineers and Customer Success team members!

Leadpages is a Minneapolis-based SaaS startup and we focus on conversion
optimization software. We're 100% committed to diversifying our team to
include all members of the Python, Ruby, Java, and PHP communities - we've
found that through this diversity, we're able to grow in infinite ways and
build great things. We have an excellent culture that is light years ahead of
the industry and a great appreciation for work-life balance (we practice this
heavily!). We welcome remote applicants but if you are local, we also work
from home two days per week with the other three days from our incredible
downtown Minneapolis office.

What we’re using…

For Leadpages' flagship application, the landing page builder, we’re using a
fantastic Python REST API stack based on the Falcon framework and running in
Kubernetes. Our Distributed Systems team is using Scala and Akka, while our
DevOps team is using Docker, Ansible, Grafana, Kibana, Jenkins, ElasticSearch
and Google Compute Engine. On the front end, we’re using modern JS tools like
React, Redux, Babel and venturing into Next.

Our Drip product team is busy scaling one of the MarTec industry’s most
impressive marketing automation platforms to date. It’s a beautiful Ruby app
that’s built on Rails 4 (soon to be Rails 5!), AWS, JSON, Sidekiq, Redis for
caching, ElasticSearch, Ansible, Flight, PostgreSQL, and Vanilla JS.

If anything caught your eye, we’d love to hear from you! We currently have
opportunities available for:

\- Senior Python Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2qLeBRq](http://bit.ly/2qLeBRq)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer =>
[http://bit.ly/2w2nAkX](http://bit.ly/2w2nAkX)

\- Senior JavaScript Engineer =>
[http://bit.ly/2sjK0w8](http://bit.ly/2sjK0w8)

\- Senior Software Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2rvL16m](http://bit.ly/2rvL16m)

These are all full-time positions with excellent benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k (+match), Equity, Open PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From
Home days, and more! We even offer generous relocation packages to help you
relocate to beautiful Minneapolis, MN if you are open to relocating.

 __If you 're interested in seeing any other open positions within our
Marketing, Product, HR/Recruiting, Customer Success or Operations teams, check
out our website at
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at Tiffany@Ave81.com (no
agencies, dev shops or 3rd parties, please!)

Let’s build something awesome!

~~~
alexcarroll
I am confused... you advertise this as remote but on the job posting it
states: "Relocation reimbursement, as needed. Please note: residence in or
relocation to Minneapolis / St. Paul, MN is our one non-negotiable."

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA, Culver City, CA, Washington, DC, Chicago, IL,
Boston, MA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for about four years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're actively seeking Software Engineers of all skill levels, including
those looking for leadership opportunity. We're primarily a Django / Python
shop, but an individual with solid systems engineering fundamentals will
succeed, regardless of technical specifics. It's a "target rich" environment
with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful impact on the
business! We're solving problems as varied as demand forecasting, route
optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, SMS automation, and a suite of
mobile apps for our customers and staff. See:

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-software-engineer/)

2) In particular, we're missing a Senior Front-End Developer to join the team
and provide some leadership in the development of our suite of hybrid mobile
apps and web tools. We've seen success building a React Native app for our
customers, and we have sophisticated internal apps on Backbone.js. Our users
are an interesting mix of newly-acquired customers, highly-engaged staff who
need these tools to do their job, and vendors who may be the dry cleaners down
the street from your house. See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-front-
end-developer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-front-end-developer/)

3) We're hiring our first Data Scientist to augment our data-driven management
culture. The ideal candidate will span Data Engineering, Data Science, and
Business Intelligence roles, and be familiar with enterprise data warehousing
technologies. Important technical skills include SQL and Python, with Excel
familiarity a big plus. We have an interesting and growing data set; this
position will enjoy considerable executive visibility and a significant
influence in the direction of the company. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-
scientist/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-scientist/)

See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for even
more open positions, including numerous open marketing roles!

Want to join a rapidly-growing startup that actually has a sustainable
business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or laundromat when you
were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
Alwani

      * Mid/Senior Full Stack .NET Programmer
      * Mid/Senior Java Developer (Texas 1st preferences)
      * Mid/Senior Backend Developer (Texas first preference)
      * Mid/Senior BI , ERP, DBA, Administration, Management.

Available now.

~~~
trcollinson
Those are all very exciting. It is good to know that somewhere in Texas there
is some sort of a mid/senior technical need. As most Texans will remind anyone
willing to listen, Texas is very large. It might be nice for you to narrow
down the location a bit to say... a company... with some contact information.

~~~
markatkinson
I mean... how did this person find their way to HN's Who's Hiring and still
make such an uninformative post.

------
KasianFranks
starmine.ai | remote ok

We are a company that algorithmically generates datasets based on creating
features attributes for unsupervised machine learning efforts in a variety of
industries.

We are looking for additional Python (on Linux) as we scale operations within
other industries.

Please contact: kasian.franks@gmail.com if interested or visit
[http://starmine.ai](http://starmine.ai) for more information.

------
karatkier
Karat | Expert Interviewer | Seattle, WA | Full or part-time |Remote |
[https://www.karat.io](https://www.karat.io)

Interviewing is a time consuming process that is rarely data-driven. Here at
Karat, we see a massive opportunity to transform the interviewing experience
for every candidate and company.

We face incredible demand for our service and are delivering significant value
to elite engineering companies like Interana, BuildZoom and Minted. We are
funded by top VCs including Formation8 and Founder Collective, plus the
founders of companies like Glassdoor, Mulesoft, Lookout, OPOWER, MediaLink and
CAA. Karat is headquartered in the University District of Seattle, WA.

Join our elite community of Expert Interviewers.

Karat's Expert Interviewers are recognized and rewarded for doing a first-
class job as top assessors of technical talent. Every interviewer in the
network is an accomplished engineer. Our interviewers include development
managers from big-tech companies, start-up engineers and freelancers covering
the full technology stack.

As an Expert Interviewer, you will be compensated at highly competitive rates
for your interviewing expertise. The time commitment is flexible---many of our
interviews happen on nights and weekends. Some experts do 5 interviews/week
while others do over 20 interviews/week. You can work from anywhere, anytime.
You will sharpen your interviewing skills and transform the interviewing
experience for every candidate and company.

Who are we looking for?

We are looking for experienced software engineers who believe that
interviewing is a first-class job. You should possess:

\- Experience as a top performing engineer at a big-tech or start-up.

\- Significant interviewing experience focused on evaluating fundamental
computer science skills (i.e. data structures, algorithms etc.), software
craftsmanship (i.e. understanding of unit testing, source control, APIs etc.),
and/or specific technologies (i.e. iOS, distributed systems etc.).

\- Strong oral and written communication skills. Able to empathize with
candidates and provide actionable feedback.

\- An ability to structure your schedule (i.e. you can pick certain blocks of
time during the day, evenings, weekends).

\- A genuine desire to continuously improve the Karat service and technical
interviewing.

Interested? Apply below to learn more and connect with the Karat Team.

[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
source=CLNYC)

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.Leadpages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | ON-SITE or
REMOTE* | Now Hiring Senior Python Engineers, Senior Rails Developers, Senior
JS App Engineers and Customer Success team members!

Leadpages is a Minneapolis-based SaaS startup and we focus on conversion
optimization software. We're 100% committed to diversifying our team to
include all members of the Python, Ruby, Java, and PHP communities - we've
found that through this diversity, we're able to grow in infinite ways and
build great things. We have an excellent culture that is light years ahead of
the industry and a great appreciation for work-life balance (we practice this
heavily!). We welcome remote applicants but if you are local, we also work
from home two days per week with the other three days from our incredible
downtown Minneapolis office.

What we’re using…

For Leadpages' flagship application, the landing page builder, we’re using a
fantastic Python REST API stack based on the Falcon framework and running in
Kubernetes. Our Distributed Systems team is using Scala and Akka, while our
DevOps team is using Docker, Ansible, Grafana, Kibana, Jenkins, ElasticSearch
and Google Compute Engine. On the front end, we’re using modern JS tools like
React, Redux, Babel and venturing into Next.

Our Drip product team is busy scaling one of the MarTec industry’s most
impressive marketing automation platforms to date. It’s a beautiful Ruby app
that’s built on Rails 4 (soon to be Rails 5!), AWS, JSON, Sidekiq, Redis for
caching, ElasticSearch, Ansible, Flight, PostgreSQL, and Vanilla JS.

If anything caught your eye, please apply using the links below! We currently
have opportunities available for:

\- Senior Python Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2qLeBRq](http://bit.ly/2qLeBRq)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer =>
[http://bit.ly/2w2nAkX](http://bit.ly/2w2nAkX)

\- Senior JavaScript Engineer =>
[http://bit.ly/2sjK0w8](http://bit.ly/2sjK0w8)

\- Senior Software Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2rvL16m](http://bit.ly/2rvL16m)

* At this time, only the Senior Python and Senior Software Engineer positions have 100% remote options.

 _These are all full-time positions with excellent benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k (+match), Open PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home
days, and more! We even offer generous relocation packages to help you
relocate to beautiful Minneapolis, MN, if you are open to relocating._

If you're interested in seeing any other open positions within our Marketing,
Product, HR/Recruiting, Customer Success or Operations teams, check out our
website at
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at Tiffany@Ave81.com (no
agencies or 3rd parties, please!)

Let’s build something awesome!

------
59243
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA, Infrastructure, Software Engineer
Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
“expense reports that don’t suck!” (Google “expensify” to read more.) We’re
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren’s call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following: \- An incredibly hard worker, even when it’s
not so fun. There is a ton of work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks.
After all — we do the sucky work so our customers won’t need to. I need you to
buck up and grind through server logs, user emails, source code, and bug
reports, without complaint or supervision, and come back asking for more. \- A
cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can trust,
rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact with in
a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is one of
the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out with day
and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn’t a rhetorical question,
either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We’ve done Cambodia, Thailand,
Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and the Philippines. Our most recent
trip was Uruguay in January, where do you want to go next? \- Super talented,
in a general way. We’re going to throw a ton of work at you of every possible
sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure it out even if you
have no idea where to start. On any given day you might bounce between super
low-level coding, super high-level technical support, marketing-driven data-
mining, updating our user documentation, inventing/designing/building some new
feature, etc. This is not a code monkey job — you’re going to be a full
participant in the process, and you need to bring your own unique blend of
skills to the table. \- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not,
shoot as an email anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems
big and small. Your code is always clean, well commented, has good
nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash,
Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them
all, but because you’re the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure
it out. If you’re this sort of person, you’ll know what I mean. If not, then
this position isn’t for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you
got this far, nothing I can do would stop you from applying. That’s a problem
because while I know you are awesome, it’s actually really hard and time
consuming to find you in the midst of the literally hundreds of other
applications I get from everyone else. So this is where I’m going to ask my
first favor: can you make it really easy and obvious how great you are, so I
don’t accidentally overlook you? There are probably many ways to do that. But
the easiest way to do that is to check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an
application(which you can find at
[http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

~~~
avip
There's a man who can make "generating expense reports" sound really exciting!

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly | Software Engineer | Remote | Full-Time

What's Parse.ly? We've built a real-time content measurement layer for the
entire web. Our analytics platform helps digital storytellers at some of the
web's best sites, such as Arstechnica, The New Yorker, TechCrunch, The
Intercept, Mashable, and many more. In total, our analytics system handles
over 65 billion monthly events from over 1 billion monthly unique visitors.

Parse.ly is a fully distributed team, as described here:
[https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=aug201...](https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=aug2017_job&utm_source=hn)

Our entire stack is in Python and JavaScript, and our team has innovated in
areas related to real-time analytics, building some of the best open source
tools for working with modern stream processing technologies. Our UX/design
team has also built one of the best-looking dashboards on the planet, using
AngularJS and D3.js. You can see some screenshots:
[http://parse.ly/tour?utm_campaign=aug2017_job&utm_source=hn](http://parse.ly/tour?utm_campaign=aug2017_job&utm_source=hn)

Our distributed team is best-in-class and we happily skip commutes by working
out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's a photograph of mine running two
full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my monitors:
[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

To see an example of how we work, check out the blog post, "Whatever It
Takes":
[https://blog.parse.ly/post/46/?utm_campaign=aug2017_job&utm_...](https://blog.parse.ly/post/46/?utm_campaign=aug2017_job&utm_source=hn)

We are growing fast and we have five open positions on the product team:

\- UX Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Machine Learning Engineer

\- Infrastructure Engineer

\- Success Engineer

Each role is described in depth in this Github gist:
[https://gist.github.com/amontalenti/0a9b3af3adf7d13540911058...](https://gist.github.com/amontalenti/0a9b3af3adf7d135409110582edc66d1)

If any of these roles sound appealing, then please send a cover letter,
CV/resume, and optionally links to projects or code, to the email address
here: work@parsely.com.

Please specify the exact role in which you're interested. Also mention that
you're coming from the "HN Who's Hiring" thread. Note that though Parse.ly is
fully distributed team, we prioritize candidates in ET/CT/MT timezones (or
close) and who have past experience working remotely.

~~~
saketsharmabmb
Machine Learning Engineer

------
joshuakelly
Universe | (Senior|Junior) Full Stack Developer | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE,
VISA | [https://www.universe.com/](https://www.universe.com/)

As a (Senior|Junior) Full Stack Developer at Universe, you will apply your
passion for technology and live events in your quest to build a world-class
Event Ticketing platform. In this deeply technical and business-minded
position, you’ll architect, implement, and evolve our frontend and backend
systems with a talented team of like-minded peers.

Application process:

* Submit application at [http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/6hV3Xj](http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/6hV3Xj)

* Phone screen

* Meet the leadership team + Pair programming challenge (in person if you’re local)

What your day would look like:

* Writing new application code for our core product API and client (especially transactional pieces)

* Advocating best practices for development and testing

* Performance profiling new and existing features in both our server processes and in the browser

* [For Seniors] Mentoring junior developers on the team and promoting skill growth

We're looking for any of:

* Experience with web servers (especially patterns-based frameworks like Ruby on Rails, Django, Express, etc)

* Experience with a modern frontend web stack (any of webpack, react, ember, angular, es6, babel, yarn, or etc)

* Experience with standards: ESPECIALLY i18n and a11y

* Excitement about shipping code, automation, and testing!

Here's why you'll love working at Universe:

* You'll work with veteran engineers, who will challenge you to ship frequently

* You'll work with amazing designers, who will challenge you to implement beautiful interactions and user interfaces

* You'll be at the helm of your own career, shaping it with your own innovative contributions to a nascent team and product

* You'll enjoy the culture and perks of a startup, with the stability of a fortune 500 company (NYSE:LYV). Perks include local sake and cold brew coffee on tap, 2 tickets to see a concert of your choice every year, unlimited access to Amphitheatre shows in North America for you and a friend, and 4 weeks vacation (2 weeks during the Christmas holidays & 2 weeks of your choice)

More information @ [http://careers.universe.com](http://careers.universe.com)

------
NewsNow
Head of Digital Product / Designer/Developer / Web Developers / Full Stack
Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Programmatic Advertising Engineers /
Back End Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK or 100% remote (UK
residents only) | Full-time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, a focus on credible independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Head of Digital Product/, you’ll take over from our CEO in keeping
all our development efforts incredibly well organised and delivering the
vision. You’ll grasp our strategic vision, consult with stakeholders to
prioritise and specify desired developments, and co-ordinate the work of our
agile development team to balance our editorial, development and commercial
goals and deliver them with maximum efficiency.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for
designing and developing all aspects of UI and brand, including a new homepage
format. You will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript, CSS3, SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to
contribute authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the
entire software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping presentation.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Programmatic Advertising Engineer/, you’ll use JS
(ES5, ES6) and NodeJS to develop our unique bespoke programmatic advertising
technologies, helping maintain our role as the leading UK publisher in ad
tech.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will
largely be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem
solving, finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability
challenges and security concerns.

All positions are available at our head office in London Euston/Kings Cross,
and developer roles are also available 100% remote (UK residents only).

If you like the sound of this, we’d love to hear from you, so get in touch!
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
maxneust
Polarsteps | Senior iOS and/or backend engineer | Amsterdam, NL | ONSITE (we
can sponsor your visa & help you with relocation)

We're a young startup on a mission to radically change the way travelers plan,
track, and remember their adventures. We've built the best travel tracker out
there, and we're embarking on our next journey: making your trip planning a
breeze. To get a feel of what we're building, you can download the Polarsteps
app here: [https://www.polarsteps.com/app](https://www.polarsteps.com/app)
(we've been featured in the WWDC 2017 Keynote and multiple times in the App
Store).

We’re a fully funded, enthusiastic and multi-faceted team of 6 with a passion
for travel, design and code, and you'll be working closely with us building a
super awesome travel app that people genuinely love.

The challenge lying ahead of us is huge, but if we push the right buttons we
honestly believe we'll forever transform the way people travel.

=== Our ideal candidate ===

You’re a seasoned, professional and pragmatic developer with a feel for UI/UX.
You love to travel and believe in metrics and stats as a means to understand
our users' behaviour as much as you care about their explicit feedback. In
addition to this, if you have iOS experience and successfully released one or
more apps in the App Store, or if you have experience with large-scale backend
platforms, then you’re the rainbow unicorn we’ve been looking for.

=== Benefits, perks, the cool stuff... ===

Does this description apply to you? Then check out these additional perks
(specially the last one ), and contact me!

\- Stock options

\- Competitive salary

\- Work/life balance

\- Relocation assistance

\- The possibility to be part of a fun, international team

\- Awesome office in the center of Amsterdam, one of the most cosmopolitan and
beautiful cities in the world

\- 30 vacation days (25 ‘regular’ days + 5 Teleporter™ days, see below)

We believe that regardless of stock options and salary, what will really make
you richer are your travel experiences. That is why once per year you’ll have
the chance to use our Teleporter™: with the push of a button, the Teleporter™
will go through all of the locations logged by our users and select a random
one that is at least 1.000km away from Amsterdam. This is where your next
adventure will take place! The flight is on us (plus the 5 Teleporter™ days,
naturally). Try it out here:
[https://www.polarsteps.com/teleporter](https://www.polarsteps.com/teleporter)

If all of this sounds appealing to you, holla at me: max@polarsteps.com

P.S. As for our tech stack, we’re constantly aiming for the best possible
setup based on our needs as we scale (we take over&under engineering mishaps
very seriously!) - we’re hosted in Heroku, use Amazon S3 for media storage,
python (Flask) in the backend/API, AngularJS in the frontend, and we have
fully native apps in iOS and Android. We have single-command build&deploy
tasks for production and staging, and we do automated testing with protractor
on the web, XCTest on iOS and UI Automator on Android.

------
mparrott
Man AHL | Quant Platform Developer| London, UK | Onsite | Full Time As a Quant
Platform Developer at AHL you will be building the tools, frameworks,
libraries and applications which power our Quantitative Research and
Systematic Trading. This includes responsibility for the continued success of
“Raptor”, our in-house Quant Platform, next generation Data Engineering, and
evolution of our production Trading System as we continually expand the
markets and types of assets we trade, and the styles in which we trade them.

Your challenges will be varied and might involve building new high performance
data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-computing solutions,
numerical algorithms, position management systems, visualisation and reporting
tools, operational user interfaces, continuous build systems and other
developer productivity tools.

Our systems are almost all running on Linux and most of our code is in Python,
with the full scientific stack: numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn to name a
few of the libraries we use extensively. We implement the systems that require
the highest data throughput in Java. For storage, we rely heavily on MongoDB
and Oracle.

We use Airflow for workflow management, Kafka for data pipelines, Bitbucket
for source control, Jenkins for continuous integration, Grafana + Prometheus
for metrics collection, ELK for log shipping and monitoring, Docker for
containerisation, OpenStack for our private cloud, Ansible for architecture
automation, and HipChat for internal communication. But our technology list is
never static: we constantly evaluate new tools and libraries.

AHL has a small company, no-attitude feel. It is flat structured, open,
transparent and collaborative, and you will have plenty of opportunity to grow
and have enormous impact on what we do. We are actively engaged with the
broader technology community.

o We host and sponsor London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups

o We open-source some of our technology. See
[https://github.com/manahl](https://github.com/manahl)

o We regularly talk at leading industry conferences, and tweet about relevant
technology and how we’re using it. See @manahltech

Essential Skills

o Exceptional technology skills; recognised by your peers as an expert in your
domain

o A proponent of strong collaborative software engineering techniques and
methods: agile development, continuous integration, code review, unit testing,
refactoring and related approaches

o Expert knowledge in one or more programming languages, preferably Python,
Java and/or C/C++

o Proficient on Linux platforms with knowledge of various scripting languages

o Strong knowledge of one or more relevant database technologies e.g. Oracle,
MongoDB

o Proficient with a range of open source frameworks and development tools e.g.
NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS, React

o Familiarity with a variety of programming styles (e.g. OO, functional) and
in-depth knowledge of design patterns.

If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott mparrott@ahl.com

------
rachel_lim
Carousell | Software Engineer | Singapore | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.carousell.com](https://www.carousell.com)

Carousell ([http://carousell.com/app](http://carousell.com/app)) is a mobile
classifieds app that makes selling as easy as taking a photo, buying as simple
as chatting. With over 57 million listings, we are one of the world’s largest
and fastest growing marketplaces. We were founded in Singapore in 2012 and
since have grown to 19 cities around the world. We are ranked as the top
Lifestyle and Shopping app in Singapore, Taiwan, and Hong Kong and were
awarded Google Play Best Local App 2016 in Singapore.

At Carousell, we are working to solve the challenges of two-sided marketplaces
through the application of big data, machine learning, and artificial
intelligence. Carousell is one of the handful of companies in Southeast Asia
which truly operate at “web-scale”.

Our client application is available for Android, iOS, and the web (React). It
is backed by services written in combination of Python/Django and Go (we are
currently migrating to a Go-based microservice architecture). Deploying to
Google Cloud Platform, we use a combination of hosted (Google Compute Engine,
Google App Engine, Bigquery, Cloud Dataflow, Cloud Pub/Sub) and self-hosted
(Apache Kafka, Cassandra, Kubernetes, TensorFlow, and RabbitMQ) services.

Carousell is building a world-class software engineering organization in
Singapore and is working to build the software engineering eco-system in
Singapore and across Southeast Asia. At Carousell we focus strongly on the
growth and development of our engineers including the opportunity to attend
the technical conference of your choice annually. Google Cloud Next, Google
I/O, WWDC, PyCon, RubyConf and SXSW are among previous choices. Our
engineering team hails from 13 different countries and includes those with
experience at Apple, Adobe, Google, and Yahoo, among others.

Roles: -Engineering Manager ([http://grnh.se/hx0eau1](http://grnh.se/hx0eau1))
-Software Engineer, Frontend Web
([http://grnh.se/mafpd81](http://grnh.se/mafpd81)) -Senior Software Engineer,
Site Reliability ([http://grnh.se/ebndvt1](http://grnh.se/ebndvt1)) -Software
Engineer, Full Stack ([http://grnh.se/mwabhx1](http://grnh.se/mwabhx1))
-Software Engineer, Test ([http://grnh.se/hitec01](http://grnh.se/hitec01))

If you are passionate about making a difference and enjoy being challenged,
working at Carousell will be perfect for you!

Apply now at [http://careers.carousell.com/](http://careers.carousell.com/)

------
tonyleask
Investopedia | Multiple Engineering Openings | Edmonton, AB Canada | ONSITE,
FTE, VISA, SALARY:DOE,
[http://www.investopedia.com](http://www.investopedia.com)

The engineering team at Investopedia believes in owning their impact and
fighting complexity while giving back and having fun. We believe that small,
empowered, self-motivated teams can do big things. Our work crosses a wide
variety of teams, applications, and technology stacks within Investopedia -
collaboration and communication are as important as writing new code. We work
primarily with PHP but have started to extract smaller services using Node.js
and Python.

We're looking for: \- Exceptional ability to work anywhere in the technical
stack, delivering quality code both on the frontend and backend - Exceptional
proficiency using PHP/HTML/CSS/JavaScript - Ability to leverage and integrate
with third party APIs - Commitment to continuous improvement and building a
world-class engineering culture - Demonstrated design and UX sensibilities -
Enthusiasm for leading, guiding, mentoring and collaborating with other
engineers - Exposure to architectural patterns of a large, high-scale web
application - Strong CS fundamentals, rigor in engineering - Familiarity with
Drupal, online advertising, publishing, and SEO is a plus

Benefits: - Competitive Vacation Plan - Competitive salary - Great benefits
(medical, dental, vision, RRSP matching)- Unlimited snacks/drinks - great
workspace (daily foosball, dart challenges and beer always on tap)

OUR CURRENT OPENINGS Senior BI Developer:
[http://smrtr.io/uh6KDA](http://smrtr.io/uh6KDA) Senior Software Engineer
(Full Stack): [http://smrtr.io/9yL1FA](http://smrtr.io/9yL1FA) Senior DevOps
Developer, Platform: [http://smrtr.io/E_iUcw](http://smrtr.io/E_iUcw) DevOps
Developer, Platform: [http://smrtr.io/LMeIkg](http://smrtr.io/LMeIkg) Software
Developer, Special Ops: [http://smrtr.io/Oaoxpg](http://smrtr.io/Oaoxpg)
Software Developer, Revenue Ops:
[http://smrtr.io/lSuRkw](http://smrtr.io/lSuRkw) Front-End Developer, Markets:
[http://smrtr.io/ju9nFQ](http://smrtr.io/ju9nFQ) Front-End Developer, Media:
[http://smrtr.io/2-eYIA](http://smrtr.io/2-eYIA)

For a list of all our current openings, visit:
[http://www.investopedia.com/careers](http://www.investopedia.com/careers) (or
e-mail jobs@investopedia.com)

About our company:
[http://www.investopedia.com/corp/about.aspx](http://www.investopedia.com/corp/about.aspx),
For more jobs, visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-listings)

------
rhc2104
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Seattle, London, Dublin,
Dubai, Tel Aviv, Seoul, Tokyo, Hong Kong | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have a knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Menlo Park -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5zLEAT/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5zLEAT/)

New York -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5SwEAL/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5SwEAL/)

Seattle -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT4waEAD/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT4waEAD/)

London -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSshZEAT/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSshZEAT/)

Dublin -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMxEAL/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMxEAL/)

Dublin, fluent in Russian -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSfiGEAT/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSfiGEAT/)

Dublin, fluent in Spanish -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSfiVEAT/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSfiVEAT/)

Dubai -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXrk1EAD/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXrk1EAD/)

Tel Aviv, fluent in Hebrew -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXYo7EAH/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXYo7EAH/)

Seoul, fluent in Korean -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JYDDREA5/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JYDDREA5/)

Tokyo, fluent in Japanese -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSsTmEAL/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSsTmEAL/)

Hong Kong, fluent in Mandarin Chinese -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSw9CEAT/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSw9CEAT/)

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Berlin | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team in Berlin. You would support a distributed team, so some travel
would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management,
with the other half on Solutions Engineering work. We are looking for someone
fluent in German. We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would
like to make the transition into people management.

[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMnEAL/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMnEAL/)

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at rcheng@fb.com .

~~~
RSchaeffer
I know this isn't directly relevant to your post, but do you know anything
about Facebook's London Software Engineering Co-op, or could you put me in
touch with someone who does?

I'm trying to clarify whether the role is full-time, and if so, whether it
might be possible to create a part-time equivalent position for a student
enrolled in a MRes program.

Alternatively, is there a part-time/internship equivalent of the Solutions
Engineer position?

~~~
rhc2104
Hi RSchaeffer,

Co-ops and internships are designed to be full-time for the duration for the
co-op/internship.

Regarding Solutions Engineering internships, we may do those in the future,
but are not currently hiring interns right now.

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland | | Westlake OH, Phoenix AZ | ONSITE
[https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. If all you’ve
heard about us is that we have two slides and free pop, then you’re missing
what really makes Hyland different. That stuff is cool, but what really
matters in a job isn’t whether you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters
is that we give our employees fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one
of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Developer III (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2918/developer-iii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2918/developer-iii/job)

* Developer III (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2875/developer-iii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2875/developer-iii/job)

* Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2870/developer-ii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2870/developer-ii/job)

* Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job)

* Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job)

* Database Designer III (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2850/database-designer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2850/database-designer-iii/job)

* Security Engineer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2956/security-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2956/security-engineer-ii/job)

* Software Engineer - Edge (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2839/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2839/software-engineer-edge/job)

All job listings:
[https://www.hyland.com/en/careers/apply?search=all](https://www.hyland.com/en/careers/apply?search=all)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
le_zonzon
LightOn | Software engineer | Paris, France | FULL-TIME, ONSITE

Would you like to contribute to a fast-growing company at the cutting edge of
innovation between optics and artificial intelligence? LightOn is looking for
a Software Engineer to help develop our new optical co-processors for
Artificial Intelligence. Within the R&D team, reporting to the CTO, your main
duties include : Define and design the digital i/o protocols of LightOn
processors, Develop the software layer between LightOn hardware and various
scientific computing / machine learning frameworks, Installation / admin of a
cloud-based server, Integration and testing of the algorithms developed by the
Machine Learning team, Interacting with the team developing the experimental
prototypes, Managing suppliers, subcontractors and industrial partners
(writing specifications, technical follow-up, planning and quality control),
Defining user interfaces, according to specific use cases, According to
skills: sysadmin, data management and security procedures for the entire team.

THE COMPANY Founded in 2016, LightOn ( www.LightOn.io ) is a technology start-
up that develops a new generation of optical co-processors designed to
accelerate low power Artificial Intelligence algorithms for massive amounts of
data. The technology developed by LightOn originates from the ESPCI and Ecole
Normale Supérieure laboratories, in Paris, France. LightOn won in 2016 the
best Digital Tech startup from the City of Paris. We are located in the center
of Paris, within the Agoranov incubator.

CONTRACT DETAILS This position is for a full-time employment, that can start
as soon as a possible. Salary will based on technical skills and experience.
The candidate must have the right to work in the EU.

REQUIRED PROFILE Engineering Degree (MSc or PhD) in Software Engineering. An
industry experience would be a plus. Technical skills (required) : You must be
expert in

\- Development of hardware drivers under GNU / Linux

\- C / C++ development with hardware / embedded devices

\- Python integration / wrappers

\- Code profiling / optimization

A significant interest in one or more of the following topics would be a plus:

\- Scientific programming (in particular NumPy / SciPy frameworks),

\- Knowledge of current Machine Learning frameworks (Scikit-learn, TensorFlow,
etc),

\- Parallel programming (GPU under CUDA).

\- Digital signal processing, digital circuits, FPGA programming.

In order to work in a small startup such as LightOn, you will also need to be
creative and pragmatic, have a good team spirit and communication skills.
LightOn is an equal opportunities employer.

CONTACT To respond to this offer, please send an e-mail to jobs@LightOn.io
with [CS Engineer] in the subject line. Please attach a resume (including name
of possible references) and short cover letter both in PDF.

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users - 12+ million researchers
worldwide.

React Native (iOS app):
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer)
PHP Full-stack:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP)
Java Big Data Engineer:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SeniorSoftwareEngineerB...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SeniorSoftwareEngineerBigData)
Engineering Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/EngineeringManager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/EngineeringManager)
System Engineer:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SystemEngineerLinux](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SystemEngineerLinux)
Technical Product Manager - Frontend Infrastructure:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/TechnicalProductManager...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/TechnicalProductManagerFrontend)
Product Analyst:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productanalyst_2](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productanalyst_2)
Product Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productmanager_product](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productmanager_product)
SEO Product Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seoproductmanager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seoproductmanager)

ResearchGate is the professional network for researchers and scientists. With
almost 12 million members we are connecting the world of science and making
research open to all. Check out our recent Series D:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-resear..). We
offer a very positive, open-minded and supportive work environment, where
everyone feels welcome. We are changing the world of science, so challenges
appear every day for us.

Check our work out on:
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Visa Sponsorship | Onsite Work | Full-time (40 h/w) | Free lunch | Flexible
hours | In-house activities Full list of open positions:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)
Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net

------
raj7desai
School Of Accelerated Learning | On-Site | Full Time | Hyderabad, India

School Of Accelerated Learning is a new age system of learning. Built on the
pillars of research and feedback driven methodologies, enhanced with positive
feedback loops, the school enables deeper, meaningful learning of future ready
skills. SOAL is in essence a parallel system of education that enlightens each
student and triggers their drive to embrace disruption in a rapidly evolving
world.

We’re launching our maiden course TheExponentProgram:WebDev, that aims to
teach and develop the skills of modern software craftsmanship in individuals
who have the aptitude and zeal to succeed as software developers in today's
ever evolving technology landscape.

TEP:WebDev is a 14 week, full time, immersive program that will be hosted at
T-Hub, Hyderabad.

TEP:WebDev works with students on building future ready technical skills along
with a focus on cognition and social intelligence, through our proprietary
module MetaLearning.

The curriculum consists of modern frameworks such as NodeJS, React, Electron,
Docker etc. Learners will focus on the semantics of designing and developing a
software product and not just the syntax. The learning path at TEP:WebDev is
defined by Milestones- products which learners will build to better understand
and learn core tech. concepts.

We’re looking to hire for the following profiles:

\- Educator : Experienced (3-5 years work. ex) developers who know NODE,
React/Native and would be interested in teaching along with development of
products (learning products for SOAL) [http://applications.soal.io/educator/en
](http://applications.soal.io/educator/en )

\- Guide : Freshers (0-2 years work ex.) who know any programming language and
would like to learn, build and help students with their learning curve.
[http://applications.soal.io/guides/en
](http://applications.soal.io/guides/en )

\- Research and Development Associate: Freshers (0-2 years work ex.) who are
interested in research on learning and education and would like to build data
driven research methodologies to analyse the various aspects of SOAL learning.
[http://applications.soal.io/associate/en](http://applications.soal.io/associate/en)
(Mention ‘Research and Development Associate’ in the Role field)

\- Marketing Lead - Experienced (3-5 years work ex.) marketing professionals
who will be responsible for strategising and executing all marketing efforts
for SOAL
[http://applications.soal.io/associate/en](http://applications.soal.io/associate/en)
(Mention ‘Marketing Lead’ in the Role field)

\- Partnerships and Alliances Lead (3-5 years work e.x) : Experienced (3-5
years work ex.) professionals who will lead all strategic partnerships for
SOAL with various leading technology companies to sign them on as partners for
product building and recruitment
[http://applications.soal.io/associate/en](http://applications.soal.io/associate/en)
(Mention ‘Partnerships and Alliance Lead’ in the Role field)

\- Digital Marketing Associate : Freshers (0-2 years work ex.) who would be
responsible for execution of the digital marketing strategy and will also
interface with various agencies involved in this effort.
[http://applications.soal.io/associate/en](http://applications.soal.io/associate/en)
(Mention ‘Digital Marketing Associate’ in the Role field)

------
muratk
engageSPARK | Cebu, Philippines | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULLTIME, VISA, Code4Good
[https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com)

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS, doing a
Missed Call, sending a FB message or others, which trigger an automated call
back to them.

Customers such as Google, Facebook, Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian
Development Bank, International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform to interact with people for a variety of use cases, including social
change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster
Planning & Response, as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and
operations.

We've recently raised funding by 500 Startups and other investors. Forbes says
we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since launch two
years ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in our space - we've
already been used in 125+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Senior JS-UI Dev: [https://goo.gl/pXPUfx](https://goo.gl/pXPUfx) | Full-Time
Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr) | DevOps / SysAdmin
with AWS experience | Your dream job isn't here but you think we should be
interested anyway? Great, let's talk!

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
tonyleask
Ask Media Group (was Ask.com) | Multiple Openings | Oakland, CA | ONSITE, FTE,
SALARY:DOE, [http://www.askmediagroup.com](http://www.askmediagroup.com)

Do you have good technology instincts, great communication skills, and an
excellent ability to negotiate priorities and resources on multiple, parallel
initiatives? We're looking for a smart engineers who loves challenges, working
at scale [we provide content for over 500m web visitors a month] and
developing in and experimenting with new modern technologies. Are roles are
challenging and rewarding as well as working in Downtown Oakland with a
startup-vibe, modern office and tons of amenities/benefits/perks!

Here are some of the technical stack we use: - JavaScript (ES6, OO/functional,
Node.js, React, etc.) - Building frameworks and APIs - High performance and
scalability applications - Java, Node.js, Openshift / Kubernetes / Docker,
Linkerd, AWS services, Solr, big data systems and more. - Large container and
cloud migration initiatives - Some components rely heavily using Java using
Spring, Quartz and Python - MySQL, NoSQL, AWS - We're Agile/Scrum

Benefits: - Unlimited vacation - Competitive salary plus bonus - Great
benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k matching, legal insurance, pet
insurance) - Unlimited snacks/drinks, frozen yogurt and beer on tap in our
barcade (as in beer and arcades) - Relocation assistance (if moving to the SF
Bay Area) - Close to many public transit options (BART, Ferry, AC Transit) -
Subsidized dollars towards public transit or parking garage - Tuition
Reimbursement

OUR CURRENT OPENINGS Principal Engineer, Front-End Platform:
[http://smrtr.io/6gGFRw](http://smrtr.io/6gGFRw) Sr. Software Engineer,
Java/Python (SEM): [http://smrtr.io/TxwZsg](http://smrtr.io/TxwZsg) Sr.
Software Engineer, Frontend Platform:
[http://smrtr.io/H01AFg](http://smrtr.io/H01AFg) Sr. Software Engineer,
Backend Engineering: [http://smrtr.io/umU7GQ](http://smrtr.io/umU7GQ) Software
Engineer, Web Applications: [http://smrtr.io/YezRPg](http://smrtr.io/YezRPg)
Data Evaluation Manager/Data Scientist:
[http://smrtr.io/2IvWZg](http://smrtr.io/2IvWZg)

For a list of all our current openings, visit:
[http://bit.ly/2vr2JuD](http://bit.ly/2vr2JuD) (or e-mail jobs@ask.com)

About our company:
[http://www.askmediagroup.com](http://www.askmediagroup.com) and for more
jobs, visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings)

------
j_s
Readers: please search for £, €, and $ (separately) and/or "0k" (zero k, no
quotes) then upvote all postings with a salary range.

This transparency saves both sides a lot of time, and is a token of good faith
on the part of an employer. Those willing to differentiate in this manner
deserve to be rewarded!

In this way, the community can help fellow HN'ers in a situation similar to
jnwatson: _The problem I have now is that my salary is so high that, without
presenting a desired salary, there aren 't any easy filter questions left to
determine whether a potential employer is remotely interested in acquired
somebody of my "caliber"_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13725835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13725835)

My personal preference would be that the community would value itself enough
to require all posts disclose salary range; maybe someday (for now this must
be done manually).

Edit: added € and 0k; thanks!

~~~
sixhobbits
Searching for "0k" is also a good currency-neutral proxy as most people post
ranges such as $80k-$130k

~~~
rodolphoarruda
For "5k" as well.

------
EduardoNJF
C++ Engineer | Start-up hedge fund | SF, Bay Area or New York | Onsite | Full-
time | Comp: Best across all industries

Deep learning driven hedge fund is looking for a C++ Engineer to develop
fondational HFT trading software. You will be working on greenfield and
brownfield engineering closely with deep learning researchers. The role
involves dealing with complex high performance computation, trading systems
engineering and optimization. This opportunity is available in New York and
San Francisco.

We are looking for candidates with experience in developing latency sensitive
distributed systems from any industry. The required technical skills are:
C++11/C++14 on Linux, open-source contributors are highly sought by us. We are
looking for candidates with passion for tech. The candidate should also have
an understanding of x86 Assembly, performance tuning and memory allocation.

Contact: If you are interested in discussing in more detail, please send me an
email at: eduardo.herrera(at)njfsearch.com

------
EduardoNJF
C++ Engineer | Hedge-fund | SF, Bay Area or New York | Onsite | Full­time |
Open - Up to $500k(skill based) with great benefits

A deep learning driven Hedge-fund are looking for a C++ Engineer to work as a
Research Engineer supporting deep learning research, complex high performance
computation, trading systems engineering and optimization. Opportunity
available in New York and San Francisco. Must have: C++11/C++14 expertise, x86
Assembly knowledge, experience with distributed/latency sensitive systems and
have a great understanding of performance tuning and memory allocation.

If you are interested in discussing in more details, please send me an email
at: eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com

